# Official Samsung HT-AS720 thread w. updated first post.



## redlikefire02

post updated 5-13-2008


here's the info i've gathered so far from the BestBuy and tech websites .. TrueHD and DTS HD passthrough!! plus its pretty. check out all the decoding!


Prices - Location


Highest - 599.99 Best Buy

Midrange $569.99 and 539.99 Best buy

Low - 509.99-479.99 Best Buy and 499.99+ ship JR audio
























Multiple built-in decoding formats include Dolby Digital, Dolby ProLogic II, Dolby ProLogic IIx, DTS, Dolby Digital EX, DTS ES Discrete 6.1, DTS 96/24 and DTS Neo:6




7 EQ/DSP modes let you customize your sound



Total output: satellites and center-channel: 100W maximum per channel at 4 ohms; subwoofer: 150W



150W powered 8" subwoofer



Frequency response: 150Hz - 50kHz (speakers); 20-200Hz (subwoofer)


Impedance: 4 ohms



System is expandable up to 7.1 channels




Built-in FM tuner with 30 presets


Inputs: 4 composite video, 2 HDMI, 5 audio, 2 optical digital audio, 1 coaxial digital audio



Outputs: 2 composite video, HDMI, audio, headphone




Product Details



Total System Power 650W @ 5.1

Total System Power 850W @ 7.1


Front Surround Power/Channel 100W x 2; 100W center


Rear Surround Power/Channel 100W x 2


Subwoofer Power (watts) 150


Subwoofer Type Active


Subwoofer Size (in.) 8


DVD Disc Capacity No DVD Player


Dolby Digital Decoder Yes


DTS Decoder Yes


Dolby Pro Logic Decoder Yes


DSP Soundfields 7


Number of Speakers 5 + subwoofer


Satellite Speakers 3" full range


HDMI Inputs 2 - Version 1.3


DVI Inputs No


Digital Input 2 optical, 1 coaxial


Headphone Jack Yes


Component Video Inputs No


Component Video Outputs No


HDMI Outputs Yes - Version1.3


DVI Outputs No


Tuning Presets 30


Front Speaker Dimensions 10-3/5"H x 3-9/10"W x 3-4/5"D


Center Speaker Dimensions 3-1/2"H x 11-4/5"W x 3-3/5"D


Rear Speaker Dimensions 10-3/5"H x 3-9/10"W x 3-4/5"D


Subwoofer Dimensions 15"H x 12-1/5"W x 17-2/5"D


Dolby Digital 6.1 Input No


DTS ES Discrete 6.1 Yes


DTS ES Matrix 6.1 No


DTS 96/24 Yes


DTS NEO 6 Yes


DVD-R/RW No


DVD Audio No




JPEG Viewer No





"HT-AS720 5.1 Channel Blu Ray Receiver / Speaker System

Consumers who already enjoy the full HD 1080p cinematic video quality of Samsung's Blu-ray disc players and HDTVs can now have an audio experience to match. The HT-AS720 5.1 channel hi-definition receiver / speaker system provides powerful, theater-like sound. With its slick, deep black design and soft blue LED accents, the HT-AS720 seamlessly boosts both the audio presence and visual aesthetics of the home theater to a new level. A fully powered subwoofer, accentuated by five satellite speakers, gives the HT-AS720 a rumbling 650 Watts of total output power to keep movie and audio fans satisfied. A complete portfolio of innovative features includes two HDMI-CEC inputs and 1 HDMI output for on-the-fly switching of components as well as 1080p pass through capability for a high-definition viewing experience.


The AS720 can also support the pass through of Dolby True HD and DTS HD and has a built in Dolby Digital Plus decoder allowing consumers to experience their favorite movies with clear, full-bodied sound. The design and performance of the AS720 has also been perfectly matched with Samsung's new Blu-ray players as well as with their award-winning HDTVs. While the performance of these products are impressive, they will impress even when not turned on." gizmoto.com



********** UPDATE 5-13-2008


many of you have been PMing me asking about the 720's ability to pass TrueHD and DTSHDMA i own a samsung 1400 Bluray player and do post on blu-ray.com, i just copied and pasted my findings here.


HD DVD and Blu-Ray player (including the PS3) settings for AVR720----


set player(s) to PCM or LPCM.


Player will decode the TrueHD and DTS HD and reciever will light up as LPCM or Multichannel and you will be hearing the HD audio formats.


what you will be hearing:


PCM (uncompressed)

DD

DD+

TrueHD

DTS

DTS HD

DTS HDMA


also remember to either use your remote or the disc options to see/choose what audio you prefer


hope this is easy for everyone ... makes things very simple and much less reading . ***remember it depends on what your player can decode internally***


if you want to bitstream audio you might not want this reciever. remember the AVR720 does passthrough not internal decoding of high definition formats.






POST REVIEW 5-13-2008


I have owned the 720 for quite sometime now and am still pleased with my purchase. i still have to remind myself this is a HTIB as I find myself comparing it to just receivers. as i traded up my samsung 1200 bluray player for the 1400 i got to hear truehd. what a difference, especially on the 720. I currently use the 720 in my bedroom, its more than adequate for that situation and could very easily fill up a small to medium living room or family room. I have found that it on occasion has handshake issues with my anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) but this only occurs when the power goes out or even flickers. I simply unplug the receiver for 1 minute and plug it back in and it works flawlessly. I am in florida so power fluctuations are more common. I am deciding to go with the APC J15 power conditioner/battery backup very soon to see if this makes a difference in the issues that are being had. other than that simple task its been working great, everyone loves the looks of it, some didnt even know it was a receiver its so streamlined and classy. If I could do it again, I would get the Onkyo 605(or better) or Yamaha v663*personally preferred*(or better) with some Polk speakers as they have become very very cheap. I do enjoy the 720 but it will remain in my bedroom. I do not regret this purchase but i do think those receivers have much much more than the 720 has to offer, but remember they are NOT htib's as I have mentioned before in this thread. Thanks all and I will reply to emails and will try and keep this first post updated asap.


----------



## l337hxr

the glossyness will match my samsung 46" and my ps3.


so when's the ETA on this sucker?!!?


----------



## redlikefire02

its out now at BB my local store had one but I like to pay cash so ill have to wait another 2 weeks for the ol' paycheck lol. but you have to ASK them. they have none on display til Oct 1st. but techincally if "its in stock, they can sell it".


----------



## l337hxr

how come i can't find this unit on samsungs website?


i searched for this model


i'd like to know more about its specs, THD..etc.


----------



## l337hxr

i'm also a little bit skeptical abotu the size of those speakers...


feature wise this system is packed with decoding features.


right now i'm also leaning towards the Samsung HT-SF2000 which makes my life easier by not having to mount speakers.


the majority of the use of my Home theater will be for movies and games and both are from hooked up via the PS3's HDMI or toslink.


----------



## redlikefire02

its so new dude lol ive been looking for it too i even searched it... they wont release specs until it "officially" is out.


----------



## nthsidenike21

If someone actually ends up seeing this unit in person would you mind posting the dimensions of the receiver itself? I've also done some googling and can't seem to find much about this unit either...

The only thing that worries me is the size and the fact that it is only 650 watts, hopefully thats just the specs of the included speakers and not the maximum receiver output (since it mentions it is expandable to 7.1 - which, if true, is awesome!)


----------



## redlikefire02

even if its 650 the speakers and output is 4 ohms .. which is RARE if not (trying to find a word for extremely rare) lol .. but the quality even at 650 would be crisp and clear all the way up to full volume .. unlike 8 ohms. im calling samsung tomorrow to get level 2 support because level 1 didnt even have this listed in their database. but 650 at 4 ohms would be like 1000 or more at 8 .. ive heard 4 vs 8 and you can really tell its amazing


----------



## l337hxr

i'm still worried about its performance.. the size of those speakers are kinda small...


----------



## redlikefire02

bigger than the SS2000's thats for sure.. remember sometimes its not quantity or size but quality. im not worried at all about speaker size. samsung hasnt let me down thus far and doubt they will with this .. and you said you wanted the SF2000 .. with the whole 3 decoders vs this ones 8 plus the 2 TrueHD/DTS passthroughts plus expandable to 7.1 .. you cant come close to going wrong.


----------



## l337hxr

well i had my eyes on the sf2000 sony, then the onkyo sr-800..but i don't like how the sr800 is pass thru and requires optical.... i do like four floor standing speakers...


but then this samsung does have looks and features (decoding) ...


the only thing mainly being hooked up to it is my PS3 anyways.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> 150W powered 8" subwoofer
> 
> Frequency response: 20-200Hz (subwoofer)



hmmm.....i wonder what the -3dB point and THD figures are for this sub?


----------



## Kex

I am not really in the market for this kind of unit, but I thought I would share some remarks for those of you who might be considering it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11708167
> 
> 
> ... since it mentions it is expandable to 7.1 - which, if true, is awesome!



Although we have no view of the rear pannel connections as yet, if you examine the front panel carefully on the right hand side, to the left of the Volume control knob, and just left of the red DTS icon, you will see a set of eight rectangular icons. These seem to represent the 7.1 channels: the top row, for example, is labeled [L][C][R] (the icons would usually light up according to what speakers are outputing sound). So according to this, it does seem to have the capability of having 7 speakers connected, as well as the subwoofer (probably represented by the icon just below [C] for the center).


It is odd though that they only mention the power per channel ratings for front surround, center, and rear surround. Surely they are missing two channels?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l337hxr* /forum/post/11708340
> 
> 
> i'm still worried about its performance.. the size of those speakers are kinda small...



The specs, although perfectly normal for a HTiB, seem a bit feeble to me:

- Frequency response: 150Hz - 50kHz.


Compare this to something like Polk Audio R150s, at just $50 per pair:

- Overall Frequency Response: 60Hz - 24kHz.


Put simply, as far as I understand it, the lower the first figure, 150 vs. 60, the more low frequency sound and bass you can get from the speakers, leaving the subwoofer to do the heavy lifting on the low end where normal speakers can't ... usually ... go. Generally speaking, many people like to set the subwoofer crossover point at 80Hz, but this is well below the stated specs of these speakers. Some people with high crossover settings complain about the sound not being loud enough for dialogue and normal activity, compared to the bassy rumbles and effects coming from the subwoofer.



> Quote:
> Impedance: 4 ohms



AFIK, this is just a way to get more for less. You double the WPC rating of the unit by using 4 ohms, so, instead of 100 w/channel at 4 ohms, this unit would only have 50 w/channel at 8 ohms. I am not sure what issues you need to be aware of with this exactly, especially if you decide to upgrade the speakers later with standalone models (most speakers are rated at 8 ohms).


By this same measure, if I am not missing something, the 110w x 7 Onkyo SR800, mentioned already, could be rated at 220w x 7 at 4 ohms!


The other thing I would be concerned about are video inputs. Only two HDMI inputs is still fairly standard, even on many $1,000 AVRs. Usually, though, this is helped by the availability of component inputs (which can also handle HD up to 720p, sometimes even 1080p). If you only have two, and HD cable or satellite, you will not have any options for connecting extra stuff other than composite video, which really is the bottom rung of the ladder for video. So check what video components you will be using, especially existing ones that might only have composite, S-Video and component outputs as options.


Just some food for thought, guys, especially for those considering units such as the Onkyo SR800 as well.


----------



## Chadly1980

Ooooo! I can't wait to hear the price on 'em and the reviews from customers with pictures, too! I want this and get the Oppo 980H DVD player...tits!


----------



## redlikefire02

ok ive seen this last night while awaiting my copy of halo 3 .. i took a pic with my camera phone of the back official retail is 599.99 but i saw it for 569.99 3 days in a row on BB website. it was by far the SEXIEST reciever there, hands down no question.


----------



## Chekoman

Saw it today at BB.

It's prety neat, it's 650 wtts on 5.1, and 850 wtts on 7.1


I'll get it tuesday afternoon


----------



## Chadly1980

Excellent! Post pics when you have it all set up at your home!


----------



## y2k02c5

Just when I thought i found my system, I get disappointed to find out it has a missing feature.


I can't believe they put 4 composite connections, but NO component. So if you have a Satellite / Cable box, HD DVD Player, and Xbox 360, or PS3, You are screwed by not having that component input option.


Overall the rest of the specs look great.


Guess its back to the HTIB drawingboard


----------



## nthsidenike21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11708167
> 
> 
> If someone actually ends up seeing this unit in person would you mind posting the dimensions of the receiver itself?



?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2k02c5* /forum/post/11733778
> 
> 
> Just when I thought i found my system, I get disappointed to find out it has a missing feature.
> 
> 
> I can't believe they put 4 composite connections, but NO component. So if you have a Satellite / Cable box, HD DVD Player, and Xbox 360, or PS3, You are screwed by not having that component input option.
> 
> 
> Overall the rest of the specs look great.
> 
> 
> Guess its back to the HTIB drawingboard




video doesnt have to go to a reciever, just the sound which you can run through one of the many digital connections


----------



## Chadly1980

I hope that Sears will sell this system. I have a $200 gift card through them, and with combining my Christmas money, I'd like to pick one up through Sears!


----------



## krispykeith

Has anyone been able to listen to this yet? I was just about to buy it a few minutes ago but I hate being the guinea pig.


----------



## redlikefire02

i have .. in the middle of best buy with FM radio (which we all know is pure crap from the back of best buy with 100 recievers around you underneath a shelf, and it was still hitting hard.


----------



## krispykeith

so even given the less than ideal conditions....you thought it sounded promising?


----------



## logan214

I am about to pull the trigger on a Onkyo HTIB untill I read this post. Is this one actually a better set up? 50" Samsung 5064 being delivered Monday so it would match one another.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *logan214* /forum/post/11747962
> 
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a Onkyo HTIB untill I read this post. Is this one actually a better set up? 50" Samsung 5064 being delivered Monday so it would match one another.



Logan, you probably have to decide what you want. This unit has some decent connectivity, and looks sleek, but the Onkyo has a "real" receiver, rated at 8 ohms, not 4, so you will probably have more power from the Onkyo (and at least as many decoding formats). You may not have the video switching between inputs and outputs, depending on which model, though. You will have HDMI and component video inputs, as well as S-Video and composite. So you basically have to decide what is important. Long term, the Onkyo can be upgraded to a full blown HT system, using speakers bought seperately (not just HTiB quality). The Samung may be limited by its 4 Ohm rating (most speakers are 8 Ohm).


I am sure that many buyers of this Samung will be very happy, but an Onkyo is no slacker. I would be careful of giving up a good price on an Onkyo for a sexy looking 4 Ohm system that is not necessarily all that cheap at $569-599.


----------



## logan214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kex* /forum/post/11748127
> 
> 
> Logan, you probably have to decide what you want. This unit has some decent connectivity, and looks sleek, but the Onkyo has a "real" receiver, rated at 8 ohms, not 4, so you will probably have more power from the Onkyo (and at least as many decoding formats). You may not have the video switching between inputs and outputs, depending on which model, though. You will have HDMI and component video inputs, as well as S-Video and composite. So you basically have to decide what is important. Long term, the Onkyo can be upgraded to a full blown HT system, using speakers bought seperately (not just HTiB quality). The Samung may be limited by its 4 Ohm rating (most speakers are 8 Ohm).
> 
> 
> I am sure that many buyers of this Samung will be very happy, but an Onkyo is no slacker. I would be careful of giving up a good price on an Onkyo for a sexy looking 4 Ohm system that is not necessarily all that cheap at $569-599.



Thanks for the info Kex, I just bought a bunch of goodies for new family room addition and want something under 1000. but with real good quality. I'll do a search for info on the Onkyo so I don't get off topic. You guys were building alot of hype on this sytem here and I got excited.


Scott


----------



## redlikefire02

onkyo doesnt have true HDMI switching thought. and just the speakers are 4 ohms .. the reciever can do between 4 and 8 ohms not just 4. everything Kex said the onkyo does samsung also does AND with your tv being samsung you can do everything with 1 touch of a button using the HDMI CEC


----------



## krispykeith

Red, where are you finding the info that the receiver supports 8 ohms and the extra watts?


----------



## bstronger

I bot this Samsung tonight from BB and speaker connections are labeled "4-8 ohms". More tomorrow when I connect.


----------



## redlikefire02

bstronger beat me to your answer, see the arrows that i made on the pic to the "room for 7.1" well right above the 2nd arrow to the left theres a white bar that says 4-8 ohms.


----------



## krispykeith

I really appreciate any feedback you can give after you get it all connected...looking forward to it!


----------



## Kex

More information, if this helps (lengthy downloads, so broadband only recommended: cable or DSL).

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...A-ENG-0821.pdf 
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...4/EN/main.html


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11750375
> 
> 
> I bot this Samsung tonight from BB and speaker connections are labeled "4-8 ohms". More tomorrow when I connect.



OK, so now I am ready to apply copper to copper - but where?

My inputs are Tosh A20 and SciAtl 8300hd both now hdmi to my recently installed Pioneer 6010. So should I just have these both go hdmi to the AS720 and then hdmi out to the Pio 6010? That does mean a trip to Walmart for another hdmi cable - but anything for the best sound this baby can produce. Thanks for any suggestions - just moving stuff around for now.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11753454
> 
> 
> OK, so now I am ready to apply copper to copper - but where?
> 
> My inputs are Tosh A20 and SciAtl 8300hd both now hdmi to my recently installed Pioneer 6010. So should I just have these both go hdmi to the AS720 and then hdmi out to the Pio 6010? That does mean a trip to Walmart for another hdmi cable - but anything for the best sound this baby can produce. Thanks for any suggestions - just moving stuff around for now.



Your immiediate problem is you have to get sound to the AVR. HDMI direct to the TV is not a problem initially, but without the HDMI connection to the AVR, you will need a different audio solution (either coaxial or optical) if you want 5.1 sound (coxial and optical don't carry 7.1, but you probably don't have the extra speakers right now anyway). As far as cables go, monoprice.com is one of the best places to get them at a good price. You'll need to scroll down the page for the $5 cables (of lesser quality, obviously). I don't know what Wal-Mart is selling. http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10240 


If you have two HDMI cables at home right now, and want to see how the unit works, you could disconnect your SA 8300HD for now and use only the Tosh A20 connected to the AVR (or vice versa) so you can play around a bit with your new toy! Otherwise you could connect using just regular audio until you get those new cables (almost everybody has some cheap audio cables lying around somewhere).


You might also consider just using optical and coaxial connections until you get two extra surround speakers (you only need 5.1 until you do) since good quality cables for these are a lot cheaper than HDMI. http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10229 . There will be no difference in sound quality between 5.1 through HDMI and 5.1 through optical or coaxial (all three are digital connections), so without the two extra speakers, the HDMI audio capability is of limited use initially.


----------



## reyalP

What exactly does the pass through do as far as DTSMA and DTHD? I'm assuming that the reciever will not decode these formats and that it will just pass the signal directly from the player to the speakers.


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kex* /forum/post/11753959
> 
> 
> 
> You might also consider just using optical and coaxial connections until you get two extra surround speakers (you only need 5.1 until you do) since good quality cables for these are a lot cheaper than HDMI. .
> [/QUOTE]
> Thanks Kex, This is ju...o to to that forum for advice.
> Thanks again.


----------



## neoman22

Does anyone know if this system can do LPCM 5.1 AND 7.1 incase i connected it to ps3 and played a bl-ray movie with PCM 5.1 track what will happen.

What about the Lossless tracks DTS-MA AND DD -Ture HD how does this system output these tracks.


----------



## krispykeith

For my own clarification....am I to understand that since this thing is putting out 100 watts per speaker at 4 ohms, if I hook up 8ohm speakers it will only be sending 50 watts?


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krispykeith* /forum/post/11756751
> 
> 
> For my own clarification....am I to understand that since this thing is putting out 100 watts per speaker at 4 ohms, if I hook up 8ohm speakers it will only be sending 50 watts?



I don't know enough about this to give you a precise answer but, AFIK, that is the case. It may not be quite as simple as that, so if you want to know more, so you might want to lurk on the speakers forum or try wikipedia even ...


----------



## Kex

I found this article:

_When matching amplifiers to loudspeakers, the output impedance of the amplifier should match that of the loudspeakers as accurately as possible, to ensure that the amplifier is able to deliver its maximum rated power. If the speaker impedance is lower than that of the amplifier's output impedance, the amplifier will be forced to work too hard, which will cause overheating and possibly failure. If the amplifier has an overload protection circuit built-in, this may operate and shut down the amplifier, either partially or completely.


If, on the other hand, the speaker impedance is significantly higher than the amplifier's output impedance, the amplifier will be unable to deliver its full power rating, but should in all other respects work normally. Taking an example, if an amplifier with an output impedance of 4(omega) is connected to an 8(omega) loudspeaker, the maximum power available will be half the rated power of the amplifier. Never run valve amplifiers without a speaker connected, as damage may result. This does not apply when using solid state amps, however._

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/1994...45286fdd2be627 


(See the section titled "SUMMARY OF THE RULES").


----------



## krispykeith

Interesting, thanks for the info! Since this is mated to 4ohm speakers packaged in I am guessing 4ohms are the natural output for this receiver and the output will in fact be half for 8ohm speakers.


Bummer, this might be the drawback I was hoping to avoid. That is awfully low in power.


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11756380
> 
> 
> Now with 4 remotes I guess my next step is some kind of universal remote - something I have skipped until now to avoid the up front programming tedium. I'll go to to that forum for advice.
> 
> .



From the remote forum I decided to order the Harmony 720 for my Samsung as720 AVR and other components. If anyone thinks that is not a good choice for this AVR please say so. I just want a 'one button' switch from dvd to stb to pc audio when I switch the source. Thanks


----------



## neoman22

What about the DTS-MA AND DDTHD what do they mean by pass through will i be able to hear these lossless tracks on the sammy.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11758030
> 
> 
> From the remote forum I decided to order the Harmony 720 for my Samsung as720 AVR and other components. If anyone thinks that is not a good choice for this AVR please say so. I just want a 'one button' switch from dvd to stb to pc audio when I switch the source. Thanks



This is an excellent first universal remote IMO, especially if you can get the Costco price at $120 (a lot of stores have no stock right now). Since the Samsung is so new, you just might have to call tech support to get it added, but maybe not. In any case, I have no doubt whatsoever that you will be able to get it to function, not just 99%, but 100% with the Samsung.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

can you change out the fronts and exchange them for big old-school bookshelf speakers? Even though i no longer by brand new stereo systems? i usually buy vintage but that looks interesting..


----------



## benso37

Does this device have DTS-MA and True-HD?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neoman22* /forum/post/11758800
> 
> 
> What about the DTS-MA AND DDTHD what do they mean by pass through will i be able to hear these lossless tracks on the sammy.




you must have a bluray (like the samsung bdp1400 or pioneer or sony S1/s2000/S500) or hd dud player (i hate them) that does DD TrueHD or DTS HD decoding. if your player has the decoding, the samsung will play it, by passing it through. it just doesnt decode it itself.


----------



## DonoMan

That is a nice looking receiver. Much better looking than my Pioneer Elite (though I won't be trading for it, ha)


----------



## benso37

This receiver doesn't have any component inputs? are the phasing them out?


----------



## jp_tech

Will this receiver output full 1080p from my Toshiba HD-A20 HD-DVD player through HDMI?. Also, if I use just HDMI for my Comcast DVR will I get both video and audio because I am having a problem right now with this on my Sony HT-DDW995 system (can't get the video to work)?


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp_tech* /forum/post/11764413
> 
> 
> Will this receiver output full 1080p from my Toshiba HD-A20 HD-DVD player through HDMI?. Also, if I use just HDMI for my Comcast DVR will I get both video and audio because I am having a problem right now with this on my Sony HT-DDW995 system (can't get the video to work)?



I just switched my As720 over from toslink in to hdmi in [and out] for both Tosh a20 and Cablevision SciAtl 8300hd. I am getting video passed thru at 1080p [this all to a Pio 6010] and audio fine with avr. Other than too many remotes my only dismay is my PC audio is into the avr toslink and apparantly no way to rename from dvd or sat.

But you know, after listening to Barber of Seville from cable for a few minutes - nothing else matters.


----------



## jp_tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11764529
> 
> 
> I just switched my As720 over from toslink in to hdmi in [and out] for both Tosh a20 and Cablevision SciAtl 8300hd. I am getting video passed thru at 1080p [this all to a Pio 6010] and audio fine with avr. Other than too many remotes my only dismay is my PC audio is into the avr toslink and apparantly no way to rename from dvd or sat.
> 
> But you know, after listening to Barber of Seville from cable for a few minutes - nothing else matters.



Thanks for the response! That is good to hear, just wish I knew about this system before purchasing the Sony. The Sony is a good system though, as long as I can figure out how to get the DVR video to work.


----------



## neoman22

What about the 720p and 1080i resloution does the sammy do 720p and 1080i incase the tv doesn't support 1080p.


----------



## l337hxr

so just to clarify this...


the system CAN take HDMI 5.1 dolby digital from say a PS3 and decode the audio from the HDMI and then also pass the video/audio along to the TV out through the HDMI output port?


it doesn't require a optical audio-in because it is not a pass-thru HDMI right?


----------



## neoman22

So this is the best HTIB for blu-ray/HD-DVD (PS3) did anyone buy this system for more reivews.


----------



## redlikefire02

im gettin it friday ill let you know. =) if it sucks theres always the SS2000


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11774010
> 
> 
> im gettin it friday ill let you know. =) if it sucks theres always the SS2000




Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Chadly1980

Googling the HTIB, I found it at www.jr.com for $499 pre-ordered...then add on 46.72 for shipping...

http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.proc...urce=nsa&nsa=1


----------



## saunupe1911

So does this HTIB rock the house or fill a nice size living room at 650 watts (5.1) and 850 (7.1) watts . The HT-SR800 has 1000 watt power with 7.1 sound and every reviewer seems to say that its sound is just booming.


These have to be the top choices for people with PS3s, 360s, HDDVD players and want the best available sound at the $400-$500 price range. Do you guys feel that 650 watts is enough for your living rooms .


Will the sub woofer give you that theatre rumble at 150 watts vs HT-SR800's sub at 230?


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911* /forum/post/11775386
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Will the sub woofer give you that theatre rumble at 150 watts vs HT-SR800's sub at 230?



The quality of the frequency response below 30Hz is probably a lot more important than watts, but I may be wrong!


----------



## lalakersfan34

Not to be pessimistic, but I would doubt that there's ANY frequency response below 30hz on either system. Certainly not enough to "shake the room" or be audible over the other stuff going on in the soundtrack.


BTW, Kex, now it's time for me to say YOU are absolutely right. Where did you see the 4 ohm spec? Samsung's website doesn't even have that HT listed yet....or I couldn't find it at least. If it really is 4 ohm, you're totally right, that could make the power ratings of each unit harder to compare than if they were both 8 ohms.


Stephen


----------



## bdrex28

could someone explain about 4ohm and 8ohm for a newb like myself?


why is it so important on this system if it can do 4 ohm?


----------



## DonoMan

I Googled this article, maybe it'll help: http://www.hometoys.com/htinews/feb0.../impedence.htm


----------



## Kex

This was also discussed earlier in the thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post11757059


----------



## bdrex28

Thanks, I saw that but thought it might be different.


Looking forward to more reviews though for sure.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/11775825
> 
> 
> could someone explain about 4ohm and 8ohm for a newb like myself?
> 
> 
> why is it so important on this system if it can do 4 ohm?



It's all part of the wpc measurement. There is no standard, so everyone does what they want. 100 wpc could mean that the amplifier can drive 100 watts into one channel at any one time. That does not mean it can drive 100 watts into all five or seven channels at the same time. Onkyo usually measure two channels driven (at least they are honest, and state that clearly in their specifications). Harman/kardon usually measure all channels driven (so their claimed wpc are always lower, but probably also more honest).


One of the issues with 4 ohms, is that an amplifier rated at 100 wpc at 8 ohms, might theoretically require 200 wpc (over simplification obvioulsy) to get the same volume with a 4 ohm speaker. This could cause overheating and send the amplifier into "protect" mode to avoid damage. The Samsung is a digital receiver, so the heat issues are not the same as with traditional receivers and they are rating it for 4 ohms anyway. Generally speaking, HTiBs are sometimes accused of measuring power at 4 ohms so that they can double (more or less) the wpc rating (I don't know how true this is or what the limitations of that accusation are).


So, what will be powerful enough? Well, generally speaking, 35 wpc is sometimes cited as "enough to play very loud". More watts beyond that may be useless anyway.


I haven't yet found any other authoritative sources that explain this more clearly in plain language than those already shown.


----------



## lalakersfan34

Great explanation Kex...I was trying to think of a simple way to explain it. Glad you beat me to it


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kex* /forum/post/11777941
> 
> 
> It's all part of the wpc measurement. There is no standard, so everyone does what they want. 100 wpc could mean that the amplifier can drive 100 watts into one channel at any one time. That does not mean it can drive 100 watts into all five or seven channels at the same time. Onkyo usually measure two channels driven (at least they are honest, and state that clearly in their specifications). Harman/kardon usually measure all channels driven (so their claimed wpc are always lower, but probably also more honest).
> 
> 
> One of the issues with 4 ohms, is that an amplifier rated at 100 wpc at 8 ohms, might theoretically require 200 wpc (over simplification obvioulsy) to get the same volume with a 4 ohm speaker. This could cause overheating and send the amplifier into "protect" mode to avoid damage. The Samsung is a digital receiver, so the heat issues are not the same as with traditional receivers and they are rating it for 4 ohms anyway. Generally speaking, HTiBs are sometimes accused of measuring power at 4 ohms so that they can double (more or less) the wpc rating (I don't know how true this is or what the limitations of that accusation are).
> 
> 
> So, what will be powerful enough? Well, generally speaking, 35 wpc is sometimes cited as "enough to play very loud". More watts beyond that may be useless anyway.
> 
> 
> I haven't yet found any other authoritative sources that explain this more clearly in plain language than those already shown.



Very good explanation. I actually followed you completely. Thank you


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11778064
> 
> 
> Great explanation Kex...I was trying to think of a simple way to explain it. Glad you beat me to it





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/11778895
> 
> 
> Very good explanation. I actually followed you completely. Thank you



Thanks for the vote of confidence guys! I try to do my best!


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11762394
> 
> 
> you must have a bluray (like the samsung bdp1400 or pioneer or sony S1/s2000/S500) or *hd dud player (i hate them)* that does DD TrueHD or DTS HD decoding. if your player has the decoding, the samsung will play it, by passing it through. it just doesnt decode it itself.



As if the relentless Samsung shilling didn't raise enough red flags.










I'll wait for someone who is not an employee or fanboy to post comments as to this system's quality, thank you very much.


----------



## bstronger




saunupe1911 said:


> So does this HTIB rock the house or fill a nice size living room at 650 watts (5.1) and 850 (7.1) watts . The HT-SR800 has 1000 watt power with 7.1 sound and every reviewer seems to say that its sound is just booming.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I spent the weekend enjoying football with my Pio 6010 plasma and the AS720 and the sound coming from Cablevision 8300hd to me is as close as you can get to being in the stadium. My mp3 collection sounds way beyond what I thought I could get out of pc sound [via optical]. I have ordered a tosh hd-a35 to replace my costco a20 so will report that later.
> 
> This all from a user with no a/b comparison setup but for my small ears anyhow as good as sound gets in a 20x20 ft room.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11780506
> 
> 
> as good as sound gets in a 20x20 ft room.



Wow. You're sure easy to please.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bstronger* /forum/post/11780506
> 
> 
> I spent the weekend enjoying football with my Pio 6010 plasma and the AS720 and the sound coming from Cablevision 8300hd to me is as close as you can get to being in the stadium. My mp3 collection sounds way beyond what I thought I could get out of pc sound [via optical]. I have ordered a tosh hd-a35 to replace my costco a20 so will report that later. ...


*bstonger* ... just enjoy it! Congratulations on your setup and purchases! Remember you can even upgrade the speakers and subwoofer later from about $250 for 5.1 or $300 for 7.1: it'll be even better! (The subwoofer alone will be $150-250.)


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/11780954
> 
> 
> Wow. You're sure easy to please.



You must be a journalist, you chose only part of what he said to quote.











What he said was:




> Quote:
> This all from a user with no a/b comparison setup but for my small ears anyhow as good as sound gets in a 20x20 ft room



Note the "to his ears" portion.


Remember, not everyone has thousands to spend on speakers and a receiver. Some people can be very content with a very good system rather than an elite receiver.


----------



## aC39

is there a HTiB by Samsung a notch below this one? I have friends looking for a decent HTiB, but their max $ is $500 (preferably lower if possible).


Does Samsung have something in the $400 range that's comparable to this in sound, but doesn't necessarily need THD and HDMI (considering the users)?


Thanks,

aC


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aC39* /forum/post/11784117
> 
> 
> is there a HTiB by Samsung a notch below this one? I have friends looking for a decent HTiB, but their max $ is $500 (preferably lower if possible). ...



There are a lot of excellent ways to put together an excellent HT for that budget, you just have to work harder. Check shoponkyo and the HTiB alternatives thread (you will find options to get a HT in several boxes instead of just one!).

http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cf...ubcat=Receiver 
http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cf...subcat=Systems 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=809777


----------



## aC39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kex* /forum/post/11784495
> 
> 
> There are a lot of excellent ways to put together an excellent HT for that budget, you just have to work harder. Check shoponkyo and the HTiB alternatives thread (you will find options to get a HT in several boxes instead of just one!).
> 
> http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cf...ubcat=Receiver
> http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cf...subcat=Systems
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=809777



Thanks Kex! I was always more of the individual unit buyer myself, so I'm really not up on the newer HTiB options. I'll definitely look into your recommendations.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aC39* /forum/post/11785775
> 
> 
> ... I was always more of the individual unit buyer myself, so I'm really not up on the newer HTiB options. ...



You'll find deals on Polk Audio speakers at Fry's (from $50 a pair up) and subwoofers such as the Velodyne VX-10 at $150.


----------



## MacAttack1970

I just demoed this speaker system at my local Best Buy. I could not crank it up high enough to get what I was looking for from the sound. The speakers are pretty good. The sub leaves MUCH to be desired. The demo BDVD had some deep bass in it and the sub was not clean at all.


In my opinion, going the KEF route and $300 on a decent receiver will out do this system easily. But, if you want a HTIB, this is hard to beat. It is sexy looking, small enough for wife appeal, and a decent price.


----------



## nthsidenike21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAttack1970* /forum/post/11797910
> 
> 
> I just demoed this speaker system at my local Best Buy. I could not crank it up high enough to get what I was looking for from the sound. The speakers are pretty good. The sub leaves MUCH to be desired. The demo BDVD had some deep bass in it and the sub was not clean at all.



I completely agree with you. At my Best Buy it was playing the audio of X-Men 3 via a coaxial cable from the matching Samsung Blu-ray player. The clarity was decent enough but when I went to check out the powered woofer I was surprised to find that the nob on the back of the sub was adjusted to the max value. I mean don't get me wrong you can hear it, but I just want more OOPH... especially out of the max value. That and the fact that this system has 4ohm speakers is really bothering me, is there even a benefit to having speakers with such a low resistance?


I'm teetering on the edge of buying this system or just saying screw it. It's a close call so please post what you've observed if you've bought this system or even if you've just demo'd it in store.


----------



## MacAttack1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11798155
> 
> 
> I'm teetering on the edge of buying this system or just saying screw it. It's a close call so please post what you've observed if you've bought this system or even if you've just demo'd it in store.



I went just to look at options. I cannot go with the large footprint speakers. M wife will not allow it. Plus, my daughter would try to climb on the and knock them over or break the cones. For $500, you can get the KEF 2005IIMP. Match this with a good receiver for about $350 and you'll have a great little system. I think I am going to buy the KEF's today, match them to my aging Kenwood 1090VR receiver, then upgrade to something like the Onkyo SR605 or an HK AVR247.


----------



## TiVoHD

Has anyone used Samsung's implementation of HDMI-CEC (Anynet+) with this thing yet? I have a Samsung TV that supports it, and I'm thinking about getting this receiver so I can take advantage of Anynet+, but only if it's actually useful. What I want to do is have the receiver turn on and off automatically when the TV is turned on and off. I also want an on-screen volume display when I adjust the volume on the receiver. Has anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11798155
> 
> 
> I'm teetering on the edge of buying this system or just saying screw it. It's a close call so please post what you've observed if you've bought this system or even if you've just demo'd it in store.



Recognize that systems usually sound completely different in your own home than inside a Best Buy. That said, if you're having doubts and feel the system sounds lacking after personally hearing it, I would say don't buy it. Other peoples' reviews shouldn't and don't dictate your own personal tastes and experiences with sound. If you aren't satisfied with the sound, it shouldn't matter what other people say about it. YOU are the one who will be listening to it.


----------



## nthsidenike21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11804274
> 
> 
> Recognize that systems usually sound completely different in your own home than inside a Best Buy. That said, if you're having doubts and feel the system sounds lacking after personally hearing it, I would say don't buy it. Other peoples' reviews shouldn't and don't dictate your own personal tastes and experiences with sound. If you aren't satisfied with the sound, it shouldn't matter what other people say about it. YOU are the one who will be listening to it.



I don't know everything about home theater systems but from what I saw this system was unimpressive for how much $600 is to me. That being said I listened to it on the show floor of a Best Buy which doesn't really led itself to the room I'd place this system in (warehouse vs. bedroom - very different dimensions and acoustics).

Thats why I asked if anyone had it. If someone has it in their home and believes that what I've noticed is totally unfounded then, yea I'd like to know about it and then I'd reconsider.

But until then I appreciate what MacAttack told me earlier and I've taken a liking to the standalone KEF speakers at discount on CircuitCity.com. Powered sub is a plus and the numerous positive comments regarding the system don't hurt either. Now to just find a sleek, powerful, and affordable receiver to go along with it and I might be sold. Possibly the Onkyo TX-SR505S?


----------



## lalakersfan34

I can tell you right now, regardless of what you thought of the Samsung HTIB, the KEF speakers will be MUCH better. It shouldn't even be close.


If the 505 has the connectivity you require, it should do you just fine. Pioneer has some good models in that price range too (817/917). Also, if you like Harman Kardon their bottom of the line AVR 147 is around the same price as the 505. Don't underestimate HK's power ratings - their receivers are more than capable of producing clean powerful sound, especially for a bedroom. If you really want a great deal, look on HK or Onkyo's websites for refurbs. Good luck.


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11805615
> 
> 
> I can tell you right now, regardless of what you thought of the Samsung HTIB, the KEF speakers will be MUCH better. It shouldn't even be close.
> 
> 
> If the 505 has the connectivity you require, it should do you just fine. Pioneer has some good models in that price range too (817/917). Also, if you like Harman Kardon their bottom of the line AVR 147 is around the same price as the 505. Don't underestimate HK's power ratings - their receivers are more than capable of producing clean powerful sound, especially for a bedroom. If you really want a great deal, look on HK or Onkyo's websites for refurbs. Good luck.



What are the KEF everyone keeps talking about?


can someone link those?


----------



## TiVoHD

I wish they sold the AS720 receiver without the speakers. I'm leaning towards getting the package, but using the receiver with a set of Sonance Moderno in-wall speakers from Best Buy. The center speaker has an impedance of 6 ohms, but the rest of the speakers are 8 ohms. Any opinions on how this receiver would do with these type of speakers?


----------



## anezthetik

I listened to this system at best buy... It sounded really good with the volume at max. Unfortunately, I was still able to hear all the tv's in the background and able to have a conversation with the salesman while it was turned to max. It still is loud enough (you don't want to be deafened).... and it looks beautiful.


In the end, it's like most electronics, you get what you pay for. It doesn't jump out as being a great value, but it isn't a bad purchase either, especially if you want something beautiful.


----------



## nthsidenike21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11805936
> 
> 
> I wish they sold the AS720 receiver without the speakers. I'm leaning towards getting the package, but using the receiver with a set of Sonance Moderno in-wall speakers from Best Buy. The center speaker has an impedance of 6 ohms, but the rest of the speakers are 8 ohms. Any opinions on how this receiver would do with these type of speakers?



It's not good news, refer to earlier in this thread for some discussion regarding 8ohm speakers and this particular receiver. In short you'll be getting 50w per channel, which frankly ain't worth 600 dollars.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/11805845
> 
> 
> What are the KEF everyone keeps talking about?
> 
> can someone link those?



Circuit City is the best deal on these speakers. http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/KEF-H...Detail.do#tabs 


By the way, I appreciate everyone's input on my post earlier. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


EDIT: Quick question. I've never had a powered sub in a home theater system. Does a powered sub require a different connection from the receiver than that of an ordinary passive sub woofer?

EDIT 2: I found this out my own on the KEF website.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11806075
> 
> 
> It's not good news, refer to earlier in this thread for some discussion regarding 8ohm speakers and this particular receiver. In short you'll be getting 50w per channel, which frankly ain't worth 600 dollars.



Yeah, I know that will limit the output to 50w per channel, but I also saw a post saying that you don't really need anything over 35w per channel anyway. I'm no audiophile, I really just want a surround system that sounds "pretty good". The only real reason, I'm looking at this Samsung set is that I really want to use the Anynet+ functionality and I can't find any other Samsung stand-alone receivers. No place locally has this thing in stock, so I'm just trying to get opinions as to how it would sound with some in-wall speakers before I order it.


----------



## nthsidenike21

You can buy this receiver as a stand-alone?


----------



## bstronger

I installed the a35 replacing an a20 from costco for net up about 15% and had it in two days thanks to Robert at ****************. I mostly have enjoyed the subtle background sounds coming off the Planet earth material. Now i am launched into programming a harmony remote to handle the new gear and it is becomng a lot of trial and error. If anyone hs done this for the avr720 and has tips please pass along. DVD and sat are hdmi in/out and PC is optical in.


----------



## bdrex28

Any idea on whether or not CC will get this in?


they carry alot of other Samsung products and audio systems.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anezthetik* /forum/post/11806051
> 
> 
> I listened to this system at best buy... It sounded really good with the volume at max. ...



A word to the wise: If you run any receiver at max, you are risking killing your speakers (low powered AVRs blow more speakers than high powered AVRs because of distortion and clipping). It is best not to run your AVR beyond the 12 o' clock position on the volume knob, or 2 o' clock at the max, maybe. That would equate to -16dB or up to -10dB at the max on receivers that don't have a "mechanical" scale (LED display of volume level only).


If your AVR and speakers are what you need, you shouldn't really want to go beyond these levels anyway.


----------



## Chekoman

Well, after reading all this I decided to go to BB and try it myself.

They didn't have anything connected to it so I tried the stereo only. It sounded good, cranked almost all the volume and it was loud, and the sub didn't give as much as I expected but it was "ok".
*Now, when buying a system like this to go and enjoy our favorite movies or programs do we really need a system that will leave us deaf after the movie, or are we just looking for awesome and clear sound??? and is this system capable of providing it?*

Besides its $600 in comparison to $400 or even $350 Sony or Onkyo systems that have more than great reviews, I really want the true HDMI connection.

I really liked this system, but I will really appreciate another review of another owner.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11806722
> 
> 
> You can buy this receiver as a stand-alone?



I just meant stand-alone as in it doesn't have a built-in DVD player like the other Samsung HTiB options.


----------



## MacAttack1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11807637
> 
> 
> Well, after reading all this I decided to go to BB and try it myself.
> 
> They didn't have anything connected to it so I tried the stereo only. It sounded good, cranked almost all the volume and it was loud, and the sub didn't give as much as I expected but it was "ok".
> 
> Now when buying a system like this to go and enjoy our favorite movies or programs do we really need a system that will leave us deaf after the movie, or are we just looking for awesome and clear sound??? and is this system capable of providing it?
> 
> Besides its $600 in comparison to $400 or even $350 Sony or Onkyo systems that have more than great reviews
> 
> I really liked this system, but I will really appreciate another review of another owner.



For a HTIB, this is not a bad choice. However, for slightly more money, you can get a much better system. KEF's KHT2005IIMP is selling for $500, less with coupons. You can get a good receiver for $350-$450 (Denon AVR1508, Onkyo TX-SR605). There are other models that can be found for $200 or less too.

This setup will blow away any HTIB.


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthsidenike21* /forum/post/11806722
> 
> 
> You can buy this receiver as a stand-alone?



It was announced in August at IFA as available initially in Germany as the AV-R720.


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAttack1970* /forum/post/11809227
> 
> 
> For a HTIB, this is not a bad choice. However, for slightly more money, you can get a much better system. KEF's KHT2005IIMP is selling for $500, less with coupons. You can get a good receiver for $350-$450 (Denon AVR1508, Onkyo TX-SR605). There are other models that can be found for $200 or less too.
> 
> This setup will blow away any HTIB.



Blow away 'ANY' what when and how? The whole 'HTIB' idea is rapidly changing as non audiophiles just want great sound to go with their great new TVs. This Samsung is sold as 'AV receiver with speaker system'. Don't let the labels confuse things. The idea that buying speakers in seperate boxes is necessary for great sound is fading fast - as is vey evident here.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAttack1970* /forum/post/11809227
> 
> 
> For a HTIB, this is not a bad choice. However, for slightly more money, you can get a much better system. KEF's KHT2005IIMP is selling for $500, less with coupons. You can get a good receiver for $350-$450 (Denon AVR1508, Onkyo TX-SR605). There are other models that can be found for $200 or less too.
> 
> This setup will blow away any HTIB.



The thing with this setup that you suggest is that it doesn't have true HDMI connection (video only, need separate cables for audio), the HT-AS720 has it, I'm only connecting a PS3 and a HD Cable receiver, so the 2 full HDMI connections is a must for me!!!


I guess I just want to know how does perform at home, if it has what it takes for $600.


----------



## MacAttack1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11809723
> 
> 
> The thing with this setup that you suggest is that it doesn't have true HDMI connection (video only, need separate cables for audio), the HT-AS720 has it, I'm only connecting a PS3 and a HD Cable receiver, so the 2 full HDMI connections is a must for me!!!
> 
> 
> I guess I just want to know how does perform at home, if it has what it takes for $600.



Don't get me wrong, I am not an audiophile. I demo'd this at BB in the open air (not in the HT room). The volume has to be cranked up quite high. The speakers sound is just OK, probably not much better than the speakers on the Samsung LCD they were hooked up to. The subwoofer could not hit the low frequencies and when it did, all the bas was mudded.


To my ears, this system just didn't cut it. There was another Samsung system for about $300 that sounded much better.


For the True HDMI (which I didn't know about), I would agree. It is definitely changing what I need a receiver.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAttack1970* /forum/post/11810621
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not an audiophile. I demo'd this at BB in the open air (not in the HT room). The volume has to be cranked up quite high. The speakers sound is just OK, probably not much better than the speakers on the Samsung LCD they were hooked up to. The subwoofer could not hit the low frequencies and when it did, all the bas was mudded.
> 
> 
> To my ears, this system just didn't cut it. There was another Samsung system for about $300 that sounded much better.
> 
> 
> For the True HDMI (which I didn't know about), I would agree. It is definitely changing what I need a receiver.



Do you think the poor sound quality had more to do with the receiver or the speakers?


What do people mean when they say that this receiver can't do "true" HDMI?


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11809723
> 
> 
> The thing with this setup that you suggest is that it doesn't have true HDMI connection (video only, need separate cables for audio)



That's what people are talking about. HDMI is capable of carrying both video and audio signals. However, many lower-end systems only carry video over HDMI, requiring separate connections (RCA, digital coaxial, optical) to carry the audio from the sources to the receiver.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11811736
> 
> 
> That's what people are talking about. HDMI is capable of carrying both video and audio signals. However, many lower-end systems only carry video over HDMI, requiring separate connections (RCA, digital coaxial, optical) to carry the audio from the sources to the receiver.



But it says in the manual that HDMI will carry audio and video and there is no need to connect separate audio cables. Am I missing something?


----------



## lalakersfan34

Just to clarify, which unit are we talking about? There have been numerous products discussed on this thread. Tell me which one you're talking about so I know we're on the same page.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11813204
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, which unit are we talking about? There have been numerous products discussed on this thread. Tell me which one you're talking about so I know we're on the same page.



The Samsung HT-AS720.


----------



## lalakersfan34

Yeah, the Samsung HT-AS720 does do video and audio through HDMI. I don't think you're missing anything. Whoever talked about a receiver not passing both audio and video over HDMI must have either been referring to a different product or didn't know the Samsung was capable of doing both.


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAttack1970* /forum/post/11809227
> 
> 
> For a HTIB, this is not a bad choice. However, for slightly more money, you can get a much better system. KEF's KHT2005IIMP is selling for $500, less with coupons. You can get a good receiver for $350-$450 (Denon AVR1508, Onkyo TX-SR605). There are other models that can be found for $200 or less too.
> 
> This setup will blow away any HTIB.



I think these are the models that were referred to that do not do both audio and video over HDMI.


----------



## anezthetik

the 605's dont do audio and video over hdmi?? that's just silly. They are the best selling receivers out there. next thing people will tell me that they can't do fm.


I think the receiver not doing both video and audio was the samsung htib one price level below this one. (don't remember the model name)


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11813673
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Samsung HT-AS720 does do video and audio through HDMI. I don't think you're missing anything. Whoever talked about a receiver not passing both audio and video over HDMI must have either been referring to a different product or didn't know the Samsung was capable of doing both.



Okay, now that we're sure we're talking about the same receiver, does anyone have any opinions on how well this Samsung receiver would work with Sonance 8 ohm in-wall speakers? I know that this may not be the best receiver for the price if I'm not going to use the included speakers, but it's the only one I can find that supports Anynet+. Do you think it would sound okay or horrible?


----------



## redlikefire02

correct me if im wrong but are you guys still not focusing on that this samsung has DTS HD and Dolby TrueHD passthrough? I dont see that in ANY reciever under 1000 dollars. SR800 couldnt even come close when comparing the true hdmi capabilites and TrueHD and DTSHD. nor could the SS2000 with its 2 decoders. yes its 600. but for that price you get the latest in HTIB technology, expandability, and even some very sleek and sexy looks.


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anezthetik* /forum/post/11814057
> 
> 
> the 605's dont do audio and video over hdmi?? that's just silly. They are the best selling receivers out there. next thing people will tell me that they can't do fm.
> 
> 
> I think the receiver not doing both video and audio was the samsung htib one price level below this one. (don't remember the model name)



Anezthetik is right. Sorry I didn't look carefully at the model numbers.


----------



## lalakersfan34

Unless anynet+ is a HUGE deal for you, I'd say the Onkyo 605, which DOES do audio and video over HDMI, as well as TrueHD/Master Audio would be much better sound quality than the Samsung AS720's receiver. Looks like we'll have to wait for official reviews. It's still pretty new and I haven't seen reviews of the Samsung anywhere.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalakersfan34* /forum/post/11814821
> 
> 
> Unless anynet+ is a HUGE deal for you, I'd say the Onkyo 605, which DOES do audio and video over HDMI, as well as TrueHD/Master Audio would be much better sound quality than the Samsung AS720's receiver. Looks like we'll have to wait for official reviews. It's still pretty new and I haven't seen reviews of the Samsung anywhere.



I wish I could get a better idea of how well Anynet+ works. If it seamlessly integrates the receiver with the TV, then it would be a HUGE deal for me. But if it's kinda kludgey, then I'd rather spend the money on a better sounding receiver. I guess I won't really know unless I give it a try.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11815043
> 
> 
> I wish I could get a better idea of how well Anynet+ works. If it seamlessly integrates the receiver with the TV, then it would be a HUGE deal for me. But if it's kinda kludgey, then I'd rather spend the money on a better sounding receiver. I guess I won't really know unless I give it a try.




i can explain .. since i have anynet .. all you do is hit power on the blur ray and the movie will start and turn on your tv by itself. its so sweet. and with this reciever its 1 touch does all also.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11815271
> 
> 
> i can explain .. since i have anynet .. all you do is hit power on the blur ray and the movie will start and turn on your tv by itself. its so sweet. and with this reciever its 1 touch does all also.



Excellent! So do you suppose that it can be set to turn the receiver on and off every time the TV is powered on or off and adjust the volume on the receiver when it needs to instead of the TV? If you turn off your blu-ray does the TV turn off? Thanks!


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11816315
> 
> 
> Excellent! So do you suppose that it can be set to turn the receiver on and off every time the TV is powered on or off and adjust the volume on the receiver when it needs to instead of the TV? If you turn off your blu-ray does the TV turn off? Thanks!



yes i do. they are ALL supposed to work in conjunction. yes, if i turn my blu ray off the tv also turns off. you can program it however you like, AND to top it off one remote does it all, volume, inputs, and all.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11816681
> 
> 
> yes i do. they are ALL supposed to work in conjunction. yes, if i turn my blu ray off the tv also turns off. you can program it however you like, AND to top it off one remote does it all, volume, inputs, and all.



That's what I'm looking for. I guess I'll give the Samsung a shot! Thanks again.


----------



## redlikefire02

TiVo .. I would wait til that price drops a bit, i know they had it at 569.99 the other day at BB and JR's has it at 499 plus ship. might want to wait til people start carrying it and get competative. plus i want to see this onkyo 750 official specs in more detail.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11819231
> 
> 
> TiVo .. I would wait til that price drops a bit, i know they had it at 569.99 the other day at BB and JR's has it at 499 plus ship. might want to wait til people start carrying it and get competative. plus i want to see this onkyo 750 official specs in more detail.



I think I'm going to have to wait a little while anyway since the Best Buy near me doesn't have it and no place online seems to have it in stock yet. If BB gets it in stock for $569.99 and it can be coupled with a 12% off coupon, it might not be too bad.


----------



## redlikefire02

how will you get a 12 percent coupon? also best buy might have it in stock you should call, its not listed. ask the magnolia people if they have it. if its "in stock" but not listed they can still sell.


----------



## Chekoman

True, all BB's have it, but some don have it on display yet, oct 1st wasthe date of official release, looks like BB is not updating websites or stores on time, if you get it, please don't forget your review!!!

I also received the 12% coupon offer, so if you give it a 2 thumbs up I will be getting mine ASAP.


----------



## TiVoHD

Well, I just went to Best Buy and they did have it in stock! It wasn't on display so I couldn't listen to it, but I had the 12% off coupon in my pocket, so I bought it. (Those 12% BB coupons usually show up in the mail about once a month)


The unfortunate thing is that my Samsung TV won't be delivered for a couple of weeks, so I can't try out the Anynet+, and my Sonance speakers won't be installed until 10/25, so I won't know how it will sound with them until then.


----------



## Chekoman




----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11823943
> 
> 
> Well, I just went to Best Buy and they did have it in stock! It wasn't on display so I couldn't listen to it, but I had the 12% off coupon in my pocket, so I bought it. (Those 12% BB coupons usually show up in the mail about once a month)
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that my Samsung TV won't be delivered for a couple of weeks, so I can't try out the Anynet+, and my Sonance speakers won't be installed until 10/25, so I won't know how it will sound with them until then.



told you theyd have it


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11824530
> 
> 
> told you theyd have it



Yup, you were right. I'm not sure how they expect to sell it when their website says "Coming Soon" and they don't have any on display at the store. I guess they figure that people will come in and ask for it


----------



## krispykeith

It is in Best Buy's upcoming ad. Now if only they would have it out there so a guy could demo it!


----------



## Chekoman

Finally went to BB, again, they had a blu-ray player connected with a demo disc, I gotta say it impressed me this time, sounds really good!!!

I could hear every minimal sound in the movie, and it was clear and loud, just one thing, I don't think this is the system for someone with a huge room that's looking for the ears to bleed, but for me, in my 800 sq apartment it's just perfect, its going to be a excellent complement to my 50" LED DLP, my PS3 and my HD Uverse service.

Will post some pics as soon as I have it all set up.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11826710
> 
> 
> Finally went to BB, again, they had a blu-ray player connected with a demo disc, I gotta say it impressed me this time, sounds really good!!!
> 
> I could hear every minimal sound in the movie, and it was clear and loud, just one thing, I don't think this is the system for someone with a huge room that's looking for the ears to bleed, but for me, in my 800 sq apartment it's just perfect, its going to be a excellent complement to my 50" LED DLP, my PS3 and my HD Uverse service.
> 
> Will post some pics as soon as I have it all set up.



Is your TV a Samsung? Does it support Anynet+?


----------



## secularist

thanks to all who've already bought and posted. I'm looking at this set up to compliment the 5271 LCD I'm getting soon...I have housemates so I can't really push the volume anyway...just looking for relatively clean sound and easy integration.


----------



## redlikefire02

tivohd is obsessed with anynet+ lol. its going to work and be magical dude no worries!


----------



## Chekoman

Is your TV a Samsung? Does it support Anynet+?[/quote]


Yes is a Samsung HL-T5087S, sorry, no Anynet...


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11826886
> 
> 
> tivohd is obsessed with anynet+ lol. its going to work and be magical dude no worries!



You've got me there!


----------



## Chekoman

Yes it's good!!! really good


Easy installation since I'm using all HDMI, by the way this system is HDMI 1.3, and can output surround 6.1 and 7.1


HD Uverse TV: great sound 5.1, same 1080i video output,, concerts and movies sound awesome!


PS3/Blu-ray: Super sound, like being there, both movies and games LPCM audio, and yes, it can be loud, sub.w better than i tought....


can't write much right now, playing RFOM... hehehe

Will be back tomorrow w/pics


----------



## bdrex28

Looking forward to pics and more reviews!


How big is the room you have it in?


I hope CC gets this in....


----------



## SSMiKe06

I was hesistant to post since I'm new and all but here goes !










I'm looking to buy a home theater system. I've been reading everything from this forum to about anywhere on the internet to try and understand everything but I just can't wrap my head around it.


The use I have for it is mainly watching BDs and playing PS3. I have my PS3 hooked up to a brand new Sharp 37" GP1U, that I got about a month ago, via HDMI. Looks awesome and sounded okay.


But I got to watch Black Hawk Down today in BD, the two 10w speakers were not cutting it anymore and stopped the movie.


I have about an area of 10 x 12 that I will be playing PS3, watching movies. My satellite ( Bell ExpressVu ) is not an HD receiver yet, so it's not an issue.


I was looking at either the Samsung AS720 or the Sony DDW995.


They both support audio via HDMI ( uncompressed LCM5.1/7.1, I think. like I mentioned previously I'm still not comfortable with the terms) and both have the price range I was looking into. I'm not an audiophile like most of the users here, I might stream mp3 to the ps3 with wireless network when I have some friends over but that's about it.


Also, as I live in Quebec I can't seem the get the price on the AS720 even less to find it anywhere. Thanks for you advice and comments !


----------



## redlikefire02

mike dont be scurred. lol. the as720 and the 995 are very different, including price. to even come close to the as720 you might want to look into the ss2000 or sf2000. which will take care of all your future HMDI isues.


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11829323
> 
> 
> mike dont be scurred. lol. the as720 and the 995 are very different, including price. to even come close to the as720 you might want to look into the ss2000 or sf2000. which will take care of all your future HMDI isues.



Thanks ! But what do you mean future HDMI needs ? I think the only advantage of waiting to get the 1.3a HDMI is for the new HD audio True Dolby... right ?


I have around 600$ to put on this system, and redlikefire02, I see you are going to get the samsung as720. I read a lot of your post and if your getting that one, I think I'm better off getting this one too !


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11830497
> 
> 
> Thanks ! But what do you mean future HDMI needs ? I think the only advantage of waiting to get the 1.3a HDMI is for the new HD audio True Dolby... right ?
> 
> 
> I have around 600$ to put on this system, and redlikefire02, I see you are going to get the samsung as720. I read a lot of your post and if your getting that one, I think I'm better off getting this one too !




hmm i feel loved... yea thats the only reason why i care about it for the future .. everything will start to be HDMI high def is taking over. i have 360 elite (hdmi) and bluray so im set to go .. i dont have direct tv hd bc i dont watch enough tv to get it. i just think its sleek and sexy and does everything i need without spending an ungodly amount ( i origionally wanted the yamaha 2700 with polks all around) but after seeing id be spending almost 3K i was a bit hesitant lol. dont get me wrong if you have 3k go for it, but im 22 years old and got all that myself, so when i buy something .. i buy it for a while. this system fits every single one of my needs, the decoders, the expandability to 7.1, truehd and dtshd passthrough, hdmi, looks (for the ladies) and myself haha, and anynet. how can you go wrong for 599 or less?


as for saying for your "future hdmi needs" with the ss2000 it has HDMI 3 in 1 out vs the as720 with 2 in 1 out. its up to you dude, if you like the sony, get the sony. i just state facts and my opinion. i wouldnt steer myself wrong lol and everything i tell you im getting myself so.. lol.


ps - do you have a camaro ss?


ive got a stang gt


----------



## jay357

I was about to buy the onkyo hts894 before I saw this. Does anyone have first hand expierience in both? The onkyo seems to get really good reviews but this one looks like it has alot to offer as well. Im guessing the onkyo probably sounds alot better. Im a newbie. Anyone have any advice on which way to go between these two??


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11830754
> 
> 
> hmm i feel loved... yea thats the only reason why i care about it for the future .. everything will start to be HDMI high def is taking over. i have 360 elite (hdmi) and bluray so im set to go .. i dont have direct tv hd bc i dont watch enough tv to get it. i just think its sleek and sexy and does everything i need without spending an ungodly amount ( i origionally wanted the yamaha 2700 with polks all around) but after seeing id be spending almost 3K i was a bit hesitant lol. dont get me wrong if you have 3k go for it, but im 22 years old and got all that myself, so when i buy something .. i buy it for a while. this system fits every single one of my needs, the decoders, the expandability to 7.1, truehd and dtshd passthrough, hdmi, looks (for the ladies) and myself haha, and anynet. how can you go wrong for 599 or less?
> 
> 
> as for saying for your "future hdmi needs" with the ss2000 it has HDMI 3 in 1 out vs the as720 with 2 in 1 out. its up to you dude, if you like the sony, get the sony. i just state facts and my opinion. i wouldnt steer myself wrong lol and everything i tell you im getting myself so.. lol.
> 
> 
> ps - do you have a camaro ss?
> 
> 
> ive got a stang gt



Well I'm 23 years old and I'm looking in the same price range as you. I don't need a 3k system. I don't listen enough to it to be worth it.


I only have my ps3 since it serves also as BD player for now. As far as tv, I'm in the same boat as you. I like it but worth to pay 600$ to get a HD receiver + programming ? Not for now. I think the 2 in & 1 out for samsung as720 is more than enough for me. I'm looking for a good 4-5 years of usage so it's a good investment.


I saw a few website that had it lower than 500$ USD on pre-order. Only thing is custom fees. I'll see if I can't find it in canada first if not, I'll take a road trip down south before snow arrives.


P.S.: I've got Cobalt SS, getting a Camaro SS next september if everything goes well


----------



## JDub_41

I dont think the AS720 is out in Canada yet - is it? ...I went into my local BB, and the guy had no idea if they were going to carry this system. In the end, he basically told me to drive to Buffalo and pick one up...


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/11831203
> 
> 
> I dont think the AS720 is out in Canada yet - is it? ...I went into my local BB, and the guy had no idea if they were going to carry this system. In the end, he basically told me to drive to Buffalo and pick one up...



I didn't even go to Best Buy yet. But I have trouble finding it on the internet, less in a store in Canada. As far as going to the US, I would be temped since our money is still worth more than the US dollar so it is a bonus. But I have to look into the Canadian Customs and how much they would charge for importing it. That's why I need to know a price in Canada before going to see if saving a few hundreds compared to a few pennies.


To Redlikefire02,


I don't need that much HDMI, two will be more than enough. I don't watch enough TV to actually change my subscription to an HD package plus changing the receiver at extra cost. I'm 23 years old and I'm looking to spend max 600$ on this system.


I'm not really looking at the looks of the system but it does help that it's pretty neat and Anynet+ is not a concern. I don't have an Samsung HDTV. I'm looking for a good sound with HDMI for a good price.


P.S.: I've got a Cobalt SS '06 but hoping that I get my hands on a Camaro 2009 SS if everything goes well.


----------



## pairadice

I recently purchased the ht-as720s and the bd-p1400. I have been having trouble with the sub woofer. The sub only works with blue-ray dvd's, and on discovery hd channel, and most high def sports. The sub does not play on any of my music cd's (played through the blue ray player) , nor any cable music channels. I am running the cable box and blue ray through the receiver via the hdmi cables, and hdmi from the receiver to my samsung ln-t3253h tv. What adjustments can I make to correct this? Anyone else having this problem? I am a teriffic baker, and am offering cookies to anyone that can get me bassy. tia


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11832032
> 
> 
> I didn't even go to Best Buy yet. But I have trouble finding it on the internet, less in a store in Canada. As far as going to the US, I would be temped since our money is still worth more than the US dollar so it is a bonus.




LOL, no it's not. But it's close $1 US = $.98 Canadian


It was the other day for a bit though.


----------



## Chekoman

I had to relocate everything to make it look better.

I changed the speaker wire that came in the box (dental floss like) to 12 g.

The other 2 speakers are to each side of mi sofa, just in case someone thinks is a 3 speaker system


So far so good as you can see I'm watching College Football in full 5.1 hd, nice...


Enjoy!


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11832525
> 
> 
> I had to relocate everything to make it look better.
> 
> I changed the speaker wire that came in the box (dental floss like) to 12 g.
> 
> The other 2 speakers are to each side of mi sofa, just in case someone thinks is a 3 speaker system
> 
> 
> So far so good as you can see I'm watching College Football in full 5.1 hd, nice...
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Looks really good ? How's the sound so far and the sub ? Working out okay for the money ? And where did you get those nice stands! I'm going to need those as I don't plan an putting holes in my wall !



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL, no it's not. But it's close $1 US = $.98 Canadian
> 
> 
> It was the other day for a bit though.



Closing date on October 5th 2007: 1$ CAN = $1.01 USD Make the conversation for $500 and it's worth it a bit.


----------



## Chekoman




SSMiKe06 said:


> Looks really good ? How's the sound so far and the sub ? Working out okay for the money ? And where did you get those nice stands! I'm going to need those as I don't plan an putting holes in my wall !
> 
> 
> The sub works perfectly for me, actually las nite I had to turn the volume down on it a little, it was kicking wild while I was playing PS3, no distortion whatsoever. for the money, its thumbs up, totally worth it!
> 
> 
> The stands, got them at IKEA, got a sweet deal for $9.99 a pair, they are nice and heavy, and the wire runs inside them, so no visible wires!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, to answer to a previous question my living room is around 18' x 18'.


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11832954
> 
> 
> 
> The sub works perfectly for me, actually las nite I had to turn the volume down on it a little, it was kicking wild while I was playing PS3, no distortion whatsoever. for the money, its thumbs up, totally worth it!
> 
> 
> The stands, got them at IKEA, got a sweet deal for $9.99 a pair, they are nice and heavy, and the wire runs inside them, so no visible wires!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, to answer to a previous question my living room is around 18' x 18'.



I know I'm asking a lot of questions but from what you are saying you have the usage that I plan to have. Tell me if I'm askingg too much question.


How was the setup ? Stickly plug & play via HDMI ? If so, I might just get the trip down the US to buy this when it's more widely distributed.


And thanks, stands at Ikea ! Awesome !


----------



## Chekoman

SSMike06, you can ask all you want, as long as I have the right answer..










The setup was easy as 1,2,3 I only use HDMI, so 2 HDMI's in to the receiver (one from the PS3 and one from the Uverse Box), and one out to the TV, just like that.

the receiver has a easy sound setup depending on your speaker locations, the only thing that took me some time was measuring, cutting and stripping the speaker wire to connect the banana plugs, which by the way, I order from monoprice.com (including the HDMI's), which have nothing to do with the receiver set up.


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11832795
> 
> 
> Looks really good ? How's the sound so far and the sub ? Working out okay for the money ? And where did you get those nice stands! I'm going to need those as I don't plan an putting holes in my wall !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closing date on October 5th 2007: 1$ CAN = $1.01 USD Make the conversation for $500 and it's worth it a bit.



Sorry, from your own website










US rates:

04/10/07 05/10/07

Can/US closing 0.9974 0.9818

Can/US noon 0.9983 0.9812

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/rates/exchange.html


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11833514
> 
> 
> SSMike06, you can ask all you want, as long as I have the right answer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The setup was easy as 1,2,3 I only use HDMI, so 2 HDMI's in to the receiver (one from the PS3 and one from the Uverse Box), and one out to the TV, just like that.
> 
> the receiver has a easy sound setup depending on your speaker locations, the only thing that took me some time was measuring, cutting and stripping the speaker wire to connect the banana plugs, which by the way, I order from monoprice.com (including the HDMI's), which have nothing to do with the receiver set up.



Good to know. I think I can manage to mesure,cut and splice stuff properly. Even better to know that everything is connected via HDMI and of course I'd buy them off monoprice since that's where I bough the one I currently have from my ps3 to my TV ( 6ft).


I had one last question, since I live in Canada I can be liable to extra custom fees, but under NAFTA ( North American Free Trade Agreement ) if the product is manufactured ( Most of the products ) either in the United States or Mexico it will not be subject to extra taxes ( don't take my word I still need to confirm my findings with Canadian Customs).


Can you tell me on the box where does it say it was manufactured ? I'd presume China/Taiwan but, eh anything to avoid custom fees if I can't find it up north.


Thanks for the time you take to anwser all my questions !


----------



## Chekoman

Designed and assembled in China..!!


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, it was worth asking. I know this is the system I need. I can't find anywhere if it is going to be release in Canada or not.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I wonder if you can use just 2 large bookshelf speakers and the sub?


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond Leggs* /forum/post/11838428
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can use just 2 large bookshelf speakers and the sub?



Yes you can, it has the stereo mode, that sends the sound through the front left and right speakers and the sub.


----------



## TiVoHD

My speakers haven't been installed yet, but I wanted to get an idea of how this receiver would sound with the 8 ohm speakers, so I hooked up some old JBL speakers temporarily. I can honestly say that it sounded great! There was no distortion, and the volume got plenty loud.


I have my TiVo plugged in to the receiver via HDMI and the receiver plugged in to the TV via HDMI. When I turn the TV off, the receiver is smart enough to know to kill the sound to the speakers. I'm guessing that it's a result of losing the HDCP key or something, but it's very cool that it can do that. Do all receivers with HDMI function this way?


Now here's the bad part. I was under the impression that you could have two devices connected via the HDMI inputs AND two more devices connected via the optical inputs. But, as far as I can tell, the HDMI and Optical inputs are tied together. For the DVD input, you can use HDMI1 OR Optical1 and for the SAT input you can use HDMI2 OR Optical2. There is also a coaxial digital input, but that's for CD so there's no video input associated with it.


So I have my TiVo using an HDMI input and my Xbox 360 using an optical input. My plan was to get a blu-ray at some point and use the other HDMI input, but I guess that's not going to work. I'm beginning to think that maybe I would be better off with the Onkyo. I really wanted Anynet+ so the receiver would turn off when the TV turns off, but if most receivers are smart enough to kill the sound through the speakers when the TV turns off, Anynet+ might not be as important as I thought it was.


----------



## JDub_41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11838356
> 
> 
> Well, it was worth asking. I know this is the system I need. I can't find anywhere if it is going to be release in Canada or not.



Im waiting for it to come out in Canada as well....Perhaps, try calling Samsung Canada?


----------



## evilnik

What are the dimensions of this receiver? it looks like I have about 15.75in of depth to play with on my shelf.


----------



## krispykeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11843990
> 
> 
> My speakers haven't been installed yet, but I wanted to get an idea of how this receiver would sound with the 8 ohm speakers, so I hooked up some old JBL speakers temporarily. I can honestly say that it sounded great! There was no distortion, and the volume got plenty loud.



I was hoping someone would try this! Can you compare it to other systems you have owned as far as sound quality or is this your first HT receiver?


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krispykeith* /forum/post/11844975
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone would try this! Can you compare it to other systems you have owned as far as sound quality or is this your first HT receiver?



I had a Pioneer 6.1 receiver that output 100w at 8 ohms that I used with these same JBL speakers. I would say that the sound quality is comparable. It seems to get just as loud and sounds just as good.


----------



## bstronger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11843990
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's the bad part. I was under the impression that you could have two devices connected via the HDMI inputs AND two more devices connected via the optical inputs. But, as far as I can tell, the HDMI and Optical inputs are tied together. For the DVD input, you can use HDMI1 OR Optical1 and for the SAT input you can use HDMI2 OR Optical2. There is also a coaxial digital input, but that's for CD so there's no video input associated with it.
> 
> .



I have my pc on optical in and sat and dvd on hdmi 1 and 2 and I have audio fine on all three. The remote has a seperate button to 'rotate' each source between all of the possible connections.


----------



## TiVoHD

Hmmmm.....yeah, I guess that would work, but you have to go to the source first (SAT or DVD) and then rotate through the available inputs, correct?


----------



## redlikefire02

On Sale At Bb Right Now 509.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11847171
> 
> 
> On Sale At Bb Right Now 509.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn... I just paid 599.99 this saturday,


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11847670
> 
> 
> Damn... I just paid 599.99 this saturday,



They'll price adjust it down for you.


----------



## redlikefire02

ive got mine on hold at the local bb i cant leave class right now but i have a break from 6-7 so ill pick it up then, set it up tonight, and post pics


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, I'm still in the process of trying to find it here in Canada and to see the price difference if it's worth the trip or not.


Redlikefire02, please post and give us a review ! I'm sure looking foward to it has you've giving the most information so far !


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11845058
> 
> 
> I had a Pioneer 6.1 receiver that output 100w at 8 ohms that I used with these same JBL speakers. I would say that the sound quality is comparable. It seems to get just as loud and sounds just as good.



so, then in your estimation , you're saying the receiver is ok for 8ohms, just that they packaged it with 4ohm speakers?


Just want to make sure for speaker upgrades in the future.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/11848694
> 
> 
> so, then in your estimation , you're saying the receiver is ok for 8ohms, just that they packaged it with 4ohm speakers?
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure for speaker upgrades in the future.



Well, its rated power output of 100w per channel is based on 4 ohm speakers. It works fine with 8 ohm speakers, but the maximum power output with them is only 50w per channel. That being said, it sounds great with 8 ohm speakers, even if it is only 50w. But technically, it's less powerful than a receiver that puts out 100w with 8 ohm speakers.


The sound is great, and it seems plenty powerful enough for me. But I'm having trouble getting everything I want hooked up to it without having to go through extra steps to select each input. I'm thinking about picking up an Onkyo 605 so I can really compare the two.


----------



## Chadly1980

Tivo HD,


I have a Tivo HD, with a Samsung 50" LED DLP and I am very interested in getting this system. Could you help me piece it all together?


My Tivo HDMI out to the receiver...HDMI out from the receiver back to my Tv...will this allow my TV and HTIB talk to each other through anynet+? (I.E. Control volume with the tivo remote and see it go up and down on the TV's screen, in addition to turning on the TV and HTIB together with my one power button on the Tivo?)


Also, I plan on getting the Oppo 980H DVD player...so could I hook that up to the HTIB and back to the Tv or do I have to hook that straight up to the TV?


Any help with setup and configuration is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadly1980* /forum/post/11850518
> 
> 
> Tivo HD,
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo HD, with a Samsung 50" LED DLP and I am very interested in getting this system. Could you help me piece it all together?
> 
> 
> My Tivo HDMI out to the receiver...HDMI out from the receiver back to my Tv...will this allow my TV and HTIB talk to each other through anynet+? (I.E. Control volume with the tivo remote and see it go up and down on the TV's screen, in addition to turning on the TV and HTIB together with my one power button on the Tivo?)
> 
> 
> Also, I plan on getting the Oppo 980H DVD player...so could I hook that up to the HTIB and back to the Tv or do I have to hook that straight up to the TV?
> 
> 
> Any help with setup and configuration is greatly appreciated!



If the TV supports Anynet+, then in theory you should be able to have the receiver turn on and off automatically with the TV and control the receiver volume by adjusting the volume control from the TV (with your TiVo remote). Some HDMI-CEC systems have the receiver volume displayed on the TV screen, but I'm not sure if Anynet+ does or not. Even if you don't have Anynet+, you can program the TiVo remote to send the power signal to both the TV and receiver at the same time and have it control the volume on the receiver instead of the TV. But it's not quite as elegant as Anynet.


You'll be fine hooking up the TiVo and the DVD player directly to the receiver and just using a single HDMI cable to go to the TV.


----------



## BADBOY1077

If you have a Best Buy rewards card you can try using the 12% off coupon if the cashier doesn't pay attention. That would be $448.99...


I might try this before the coupon expires in a few days.


----------



## krispykeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11849586
> 
> 
> Well, its rated power output of 100w per channel is based on 4 ohm speakers. It works fine with 8 ohm speakers, but the maximum power output with them is only 50w per channel. That being said, it sounds great with 8 ohm speakers, even if it is only 50w. But technically, it's less powerful than a receiver that puts out 100w with 8 ohm speakers.
> 
> 
> The sound is great, and it seems plenty powerful enough for me. But I'm having trouble getting everything I want hooked up to it without having to go through extra steps to select each input. I'm thinking about picking up an Onkyo 605 so I can really compare the two.




If you do please post full impressions! I am debating between the same two receivers but I do not have the ability to demo a 605 (no local stores carry it).


----------



## Chadly1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11851046
> 
> 
> If the TV supports Anynet+, then in theory you should be able to have the receiver turn on and off automatically with the TV and control the receiver volume by adjusting the volume control from the TV (with your TiVo remote). Some HDMI-CEC systems have the receiver volume displayed on the TV screen, but I'm not sure if Anynet+ does or not. Even if you don't have Anynet+, you can program the TiVo remote to send the power signal to both the TV and receiver at the same time and have it control the volume on the receiver instead of the TV. But it's not quite as elegant as Anynet.
> 
> 
> You'll be fine hooking up the TiVo and the DVD player directly to the receiver and just using a single HDMI cable to go to the TV.



Yes, my HL-T5089S does support Anynet+, so I think it should all work out. Thanks for your insight...I will be eagerly awaiting to see what kind of specials come around for Black Friday or Christmas! (The Oppo 980H is coming from my GF for Xmas, so that's covered!)


----------



## redlikefire02

so i finally got it today. 509.99 wouldnt honor my 15% since it was on sale f*ck best buy. so far its GORGEOUS. for some reason im getting bad static in lots of the parts of troy, which you can see that im watching from the pic. not sure if its caused by how i put the wires into the back of the reciever? 30 is normal listening 45 is ballsy ... and 60 is MAX which wont exactly have my neighbors baning on my door since i live on 1.5 acres but an apartment and people would be at your door no sweat. heres the pic .. any advice on static let me know bc if this doesnt go away the as720 is going back to the store .. halo 3 seems to be picking up dolby digital 5.1 just dandy and sounds fantastic no static .. hmm i think its the HDMI cord from microsoft, it cant handle the power of the blu-ray (no sarcasm). I might have to go pick up another HDMI with a high bandwith


and YES that is a 1969 Fender Mustang Competition in Red .. less than 20 left in the world.


----------



## Chadly1980

Nice.


I wonder if some of your problem has to do with the birds nest of wire you have on the left...maybe if things were made a bit neater, and the speaker wire was thicker the static would go away?


----------



## SSMiKe06

Looks good, but I don't like the nest of wire in your lower left corner. Haha ! Anyway, my mind is almost made up. I'm trying to find it here, if I do find it here it's going to be a matter a trip to the US or not.


Hopefully I can get it here without any hassle. *sigh*


----------



## Chekoman

I'm planning on moving the sub next to my sofa, it's about 15ft away from the receiver, I'm not sure of what kind of cable to use, the one that comes with the receiver looks kinda cheap, any idea on a good cable that I might use for my sub??

Thanx


----------



## evilnik

For those of you that own the as720...do the speakers have a decibel rating on them?


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11851932
> 
> 
> so i finally got it today.



Red, you know I want to hear all about how it works with Anynet+ and your TV







Can you have the receiver change inputs automatically when you change inputs on your TV? Is there any on-screen volume display when you adjust the receiver volume? Thanks!


By the way, I just picked up the 605 so I can do a direct comparison. I'll post my impressions when I get the 605 hooked up.


----------



## redlikefire02

anynet works sick. i turned on my BD player and everything lit up instantly. i also found out why i had bad static on the BD. it NEEDS to be on bitstream not PCM on your bluray player because our recievers are something liek 96 hertz setup and PCM can only do up to 24, basically trying to make higher quality sound come out of non quality devices like dvd. so set your Blu ray players to bitstream, keep PCM downsmapling off. takes some time to get the knowledge of this system its VERY complicated and PACKED with features im only beginning to understand. I can hear every arrow the trojan army shoots and which direction its coming from though its siiick.


one problem so far unsolved. cant get the DVD option on the remote to pair with my BD player since everything is so new.. prepared to be a guinea pig for codes.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11857325
> 
> 
> anynet works sick. i turned on my BD player and everything lit up instantly. i also found out why i had bad static on the BD. it NEEDS to be on bitstream not PCM on your bluray player because our recievers are something liek 96 hertz setup and PCM can only do up to 24, basically trying to make higher quality sound come out of non quality devices like dvd. so set your Blu ray players to bitstream, keep PCM downsmapling off. takes some time to get the knowledge of this system its VERY complicated and PACKED with features im only beginning to understand. I can hear every arrow the trojan army shoots and which direction its coming from though its siiick.
> 
> 
> one problem so far unsolved. cant get the DVD option on the remote to pair with my BD player since everything is so new.. prepared to be a guinea pig for codes.



Nice! Have you tried adjusting the receiver volume through the TV via Anynet yet? Does it have an on-screen volume display?


----------



## redlikefire02

yes i have .. it says reciever and does this grey bar thing .. and the reciever volume goes up. the blu ray remote works the best for everything so far. i need that damn code from samsung for the DVD button on the AVR remote so i can operate my bluray from it


----------



## raystein

I have both the Samsung HT-AS720 receiver and Samsung 2007 LN-Txxxx TV and have found the Anynet capability to be a littly kludgy when using TV remote. Examples 1) Sometimes looses pairing and I have to go to TV Anynet setup to regain pairing, 2) TV doesnt turn the Receiver on transparently - I have to hit the Anynet key on my TV remote each and every time I turn on the TV to turn on the Receiver. Does turn it off ok though. 3) TV does indicate that it is controlling the Receiver volume, but it doesnt give any feedback of receiver volume level. And I find the message to be annoying as it covers 1/4 of the screen WITHOUT showing the Receiver volume level. Maybe all of this is because I use the TV-Receiver HDMI connection only for HDMI-CEC (Anynet) and not to send a video stream as my TV is directly connected to RF coax without a STB. Sometimes I have to switch TV to HDMI mode just to get the Receiver to pair with it.


----------



## redlikefire02

ray is right though .. no LEVEL on it. it says on the reciever. i used the tv remote now .. does all 3


----------



## TiVoHD

Well, I set up the Onkyo 605 so I could do a direct comparison with the Samsung. In terms of sound quality, I really can't tell the difference using the same 8 ohm speakers. Both receivers sound great and get plenty loud. But that's about where the similarities end.


I must say, that I really wanted this Samsung receiver to be great. But the Onkyo just blows it away in terms of connectivity options and versatility. For starters, the Onkyo has 3 component inputs and the Samsung doesn't have any. This is perfect for my Xbox 360, so I can change the input on my receiver and get video and audio. With the Samsung, I had to change the input on the receiver to get the audio and change the input on the TV to get the video. The Onkyo has a ridiculous number of analog and digital inputs and most of them are completely assignable to any of 5 discrete sources. So you can mix and match video inputs with whatever analog or digital audio input you want, then put in a custom name for that device so it will say Xbox 360, TiVo S3, or whatever you want on the LED screen. And all this can be completely configured with the on-screen menu system through the TV so you don't have to scroll through a bunch of menus on the receiver's little LED screen. The Onkyo also does upconversion of all your analog inputs so they can be output through a single HDMI cable to the TV. I tried to get this to work with the Samsung, but it didn't seem to have that capability. And just to top it all off, the Onkyo has an automatic speaker setup utility. It comes with a microphone that you put in different positions around the room and it configures all of the speaker distances and levels automatically.


Another problem I have with the Samsung is that it doesn't really give enough information about what type of decoding it's doing. For example, most of my digital cable channels are encoded with Dolby Digital 2.0 and the HD channels are Dolby Digital 5.1. The Samsung says that it's Dolby Digital on ALL channels and shows all of the speakers as active, but I can't find a way to tell if it's actually 5.1 or just a stereo signal being sent to all of the speakers. The Onkyo actually says Dolby 5.1 or Dolby 2.0 so I can tell.


The biggest reason I wanted the Samsung to work out was for Anynet+. But it turns out that I can program my TiVo remote to power the receiver on and off at the same time as the TV. This isn't really as good as Anynet since the devices could get out of sync, but it's usable. I was also hoping to get an on-screen volume display through Anynet, but it turns out that the Onkyo actually does have an on-screen volume display. The caveat is that it only displays the volume when you're using an analog video input (not HDMI). The reason for this is that the HDMI inputs are just repeated out the HDMI output without any video processing, so it can't insert the volume bars.


So, I haven't decided 100% which one I'm going to keep, but it's certainly looking like the Samsung will be going back to Best Buy. I'll probably wait for my TV to arrive so I can at least try out Anynet+ and see if it blows me away. If anyone wants me to try anything in particular while I have both receivers, let me know and I'll do my best.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11864598
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The biggest reason I wanted the Samsung to work out was for Anynet+. But it turns out that I can program my TiVo remote to power the receiver on and off at the same time as the TV. This isn't really as good as Anynet since the devices could get out of sync, but it's usable. ...



The best way to do this is by using a universal remote such as a Harmony. It will control almost every component from almost every brand much better than Anynet+ (but PS3 owners do need an extra device so that IR signals can be used, not bluetooth). Prices start around $80-85 on amazon.com for the Harmony 550. Other popular models are the Harmony 720 ($120 at Costco ... if they have any stock!) and the Harmony 880 (about $130 from amazon.com, funky peanut shape that does not appeal to everyone). You can see some of these models if you're interested at Best Buy, but their pricing is terrible (almost MSRP). My favorite is the 720, but it can be hard to find at that price.


One button push will turn all devices on, set all the correct input and output settings on various devices, and of course, control the sound from either the TV or AVR according to the desired settings. You should never need the original device remote again.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kex* /forum/post/11864991
> 
> 
> The best way to do this is by using a universal remote such as a Harmony.



I've used several Harmony remotes and actually still have a couple. They definitely do work, but 95% of the time that we're using the TV, we're using the TiVo. The Harmony remotes just aren't as nice to use when you're constantly fast forwarding, doing 30 second skips, and jumping back. I really prefer to use the TiVo remote primarily.


----------



## redlikefire02

if you look on the right hand corner it will say "digital" if you are using analog signals it will have no digital and just say dolby digital on the left toward the bottom


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11867227
> 
> 
> if you look on the right hand corner it will say "digital" if you are using analog signals it will have no digital and just say dolby digital on the left toward the bottom



Yeah, but they're both digital. It says digital whether it's Dolby Digital 2.0 or 5.1.


----------



## afrogt

TivoHD,


Nice review on the two systems. I figured the Samsung had several shortcomings when compared to the Onkyo 605 and you pointed them out. That Onkyo has quite a bit of versatility.


What speakers were you using, the set that comes with the Samsung? I have a hunch if you were to upgrade the speakers, you may notice a sound quality difference between the two receivers.


Good review.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/11867902
> 
> 
> What speakers were you using, the set that comes with the Samsung?



Right now, I'm using JBL SCS136SI speakers and sub. I'm planning to replace those with Sonance Moderno in-wall speakers, though I'll probably stick with the JBL sub. By the way, the Onkyo can drive speakers from 4 ohms to 16 ohms. I Believe the rated power is based on 8 ohms.


----------



## redlikefire02

but the 605 clearly is a reciever at $400 vs a HTIB. this HTIB is one of the most diverse to ever be released so far. i would agree the onkyo has more features with the video output without question but still remains in a seperate category, as it is not a HTIB. im definately satisfied with my purchase for 500 dollars. i think 500 is the breaking point for me. i know what good home theatres are ive seen the yamaha 3800 hooked up to the nicest polk speakers around and it takes a dump all over the as720 but its like comparing a honda accord to a rolls royce phantom .. honda still does the job, just the phantom has more features but at a much higher price. believe me if i had 2000-4000 faces to burn would NOT be in the HTIB section of AVSForum lol believe that for sure.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11868268
> 
> 
> but the 605 clearly is a reciever at $400 vs a HTIB.



You're absolutely right. It's not really comparing apples to apples. If the Samsung was available without the speakers, I'm sure it would be cheaper than the Onkyo, so it's not really fair to do a direct comparison.


However, since I never planned to use the Samsung speakers, for me it comes down to which is the better receiver. If I'm not going to use the included Samsung speakers, the Onkyo actually costs less, but this won't be the case for most people since they would have to purchase speakers with the Onkyo. I'm going to reserve my final judgment until I can put Anynet+ through its paces.


----------



## afrogt

What makes buying the Samsung a better deal that say buying the Onkyo 605 with the Denon 7.1 speaker system that is going for $70 shipped on Amazon? That pairing would go for under $500. From what I've been reading the Samsung speakers are nothing special so the Denon speakers can't be any worse if they are at all.


Unless this Anynet+ thing really something special and a deal maker/breaker, what makes the Samsung receiver so diverse and better than the Onkyo?


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/11868598
> 
> 
> What makes buying the Samsung a better deal that say buying the Onkyo 605 with the Denon 7.1 speaker system that is going for $70 shipped on Amazon? That pairing would go for under $500. From what I've been reading the Samsung speakers are nothing special so the Denon speakers can't be any worse if they are at all.
> 
> 
> Unless this Anynet+ thing really something special and a deal maker/breaker, what makes the Samsung receiver so diverse and better than the Onkyo?



I can't speak to the quality of the Samsung speakers or those Denon speakers, but assuming they're comparable, the only advantages to the Samsung that I can think of are that it's cosmetically better looking and it supports Anynet+.


----------



## krispykeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11868873
> 
> 
> I can't speak to the quality of the Samsung speakers or those Denon speakers, but assuming they're comparable, the only advantages to the Samsung that I can think of are that it's cosmetically better looking and it supports Anynet+.



So just to confirm, you felt like the sound quality was pretty close between the two?


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krispykeith* /forum/post/11869104
> 
> 
> So just to confirm, you felt like the sound quality was pretty close between the two?



Correct. I couldn't tell the difference with the 8 ohm JBL speakers that I'm using, even though the Onkyo technically has twice the power output per channel than the Samsung.


----------



## raystein

Note that anynet is just Samsung's name for the HDMI-CEC feature available with HDMI 1.3. I believe other manufactures' devices that support HDMI-CEC "should" interoperate with this receiver. I've included the basis for this information below (copied from EGEAR website).

----------------------------------------------------------

Since its introduction to the consumer electronics industry, the HDMI cable has been at the center of several controversies. Some parties see it as a link in the home theater chain, while others berate the innocent little cable for its incompatibilities and inadequacies. E-Gear has covered the HDMI cable many times, but we're not done yet. Here we look at one small aspect of the specification that could either simplify or complicate your TV control, depending on how you look at it.

*What is HDMI-CEC?*

CEC stands for consumer electronics control. Essentially HDMI-CEC-enabled gear, when connected by an HDMI cable, can be controlled through one remote without any programming or setup required. It is an optional part of the HDMI specification. Up to 10 connected devices, including the display, can be controlled via HDMI. CEC is a two-way communication system in which a device sends back an acknowledgement that it received a command, assuring that devices are in their proper state. Some aspects of the technology actually originated with Europe's SCARP interface.

*What manufacturers support it?*

All of the major TV makers support it, though to make things confusing, they all call it something different. Samsung calls it Anynet+, Toshiba CE-Link, Panasonic EZ-Sync, Sony Bravia Theater Sync and LG uses SimpleLink.

*Will it work between brands (will a Sony HTiB work with a Samsung LCD TV)?*

Yes, the specification allows for universal compatibility with all manufacturers who implement the protocol. However, some manufacturers, Panasonic for instance, add additional functionality including an onscreen interface and support for digital camcorders and media cards. Samsung and Toshiba specifically told E-Gear that their use of HDMI-CEC will work with other brands. Other manufacturers said that generally it's compatible but they can't guarantee full functionality outside of their brand.

*If the hardware is compatible, will any HDMI cable work?*

Yes, the technology is dependent on the connected sources and TV, not the cable.

*Does HDMI-CEC have anything to do with HDMI 1.3?*

CEC is included in HDMI 1.3, but it was first available in HDMI 1.2a.

*Should I not buy a universal remote?*

Only if everything in your system uses the protocol. HDMI-CEC is a simple solution for simple systems. Most consumers' entertainment systems are more complex than a flat panel TV and HTiB. When you factor in DVRs, cable set-top-boxes, media bridges and servers and satellite radios, and other non-HDMI devices, you'll see that there's still lots of need for advanced universal remotes. CEC could become available for more devices, but currently it's only available on select HDTVs, HTiBs, DVD players and surround sound receivers. In addition, the remotes bundled with CEC devices lack the graphical LCD interfaces of the most advanced universal remotes.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raystein* /forum/post/11870410
> 
> 
> Note that anynet is just Samsung's name for the HDMI-CEC feature available with HDMI 1.3. I believe other manufactures' devices that support HDMI-CEC "should" interoperate with this receiver. I've included the basis for this information below (copied from EGEAR website).



The Samsung manual specifically states that Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) will ONLY work with other Samsung devices. Most manufacturers' implementations of HDMI-CEC seem to require the other devices to be the same brand. The only exception that I've seen printed in a manual is that Onkyo's HDMI-CEC (RIHD)works with Panasonic's (EZ Sync).


Should HDMI-CEC be a standard that works across all brands that support it? Yes! In reality, does it actually work across brands? Not according to any of the manuals that I've been reading for various brands of TVs and receivers. Every one I've seen so far clearly states that the devices have to be the same brand.


Of course, I'd love to see if this is really the case. Does anyone have multiple devices that support HDMI-CEC but are different brands?


----------



## TiVoHD

A couple more differences between the Samsung and the Onkyo:


If you're using HDMI for input and output with the Samsung, and you turn off your TV, the receiver stops outputting sound. With the Onkyo, the sound keeps going whether the TV is on or not. I prefer to have the sound stop when the TV is turned off, so the Samsung wins that round for me. But if you listen to music through an HDMI source and don't want to leave the TV on, this could be an issue. My guess is that the Samsung functions this way because it is just passing the HDCP key between the source and the TV. So when the TV's HDCP key stops, the source has to stop outputting it's HDMI signal. The Onkyo, on the other hand must have one HDCP key between itself and the source and a separate key between itself and the TV.


Another difference is that the Samsung has a single power button on the remote to toggle the unit on and off, while the Onkyo has two discrete buttons (one for on and one for off). This may not seem like a big deal, but discrete power buttons could reek havoc with some universal remotes. I had to jump through some hoops to get the single power button on my TiVo remote to power the Onkyo on and off. The Onkyo and Samsung both have discrete buttons for selecting each source, which is nice. But the Samsung also has an input button that can be used to cycle through your list of sources. I have yet to find such a button on the Onkyo, but I'd like one so I could assign it to the Input button on my TiVo remote.


----------



## cangryman

No complaints about this system... but today, all of a sudden. this message pops up in my screen "you hdtv does not support HDCP...." And I think is the connection from the cable box S.A. Explorer 4250 Cablevision to the receiver to the TV, a Sammy LN-4095-d via HDMI. I guess it wants me to connect via component (blue, red, green) but the receiver dont have those... Any help for a Newbie


----------



## redlikefire02

i turned all the levels up on my speakers too .. made a very noticable difference. especially with the center.


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11881032
> 
> 
> i turned all the levels up on my speakers too .. made a very noticable difference. especially with the center.



What do you mean ? You put the sound volume to the max ? Or does the speaker have like a controlled output on the back of each of 'em ?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11881111
> 
> 
> What do you mean ? You put the sound volume to the max ? Or does the speaker have like a controlled output on the back of each of 'em ?



on the remote "SPK LEVEL" buttton. you just press that and turn them up or down.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11881032
> 
> 
> i turned all the levels up on my speakers too .. made a very noticable difference. especially with the center.



You should really go to Radio Shack, get a SPL meter and calibrate your system properly. Just turning all the speaker levels up isn't the proper way to get optimal sound.


You can use the test tones built into the receiver or get a calibration CD like Video Essentials or AVIA Guide to Home Theater.


You'll appreciate your sound system more after its been calibrated properly.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/11883321
> 
> 
> You'll appreciate your sound system more after its been calibrated properly.



I can attest to that. Before doing any calibration, the Samsung and the Onkyo really did sound the same. But after I ran the auto calibration utility on the Onkyo, it does sound much better. Now when I go back and forth, the Samsung sounds kind of flat in comparison. With proper calibration, I would assume that the Samsung would return to sounding similar to the Onkyo.


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11884092
> 
> 
> I can attest to that. Before doing any calibration, the Samsung and the Onkyo really did sound the same. But after I ran the auto calibration utility on the Onkyo, it does sound much better. Now when I go back and forth, the Samsung sounds kind of flat in comparison. With proper calibration, I would assume that the Samsung would return to sounding similar to the Onkyo.



do you still have the samsung? And if so, can you do the calibration and let us know your results?


thanks


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdrex28* /forum/post/11886125
> 
> 
> do you still have the samsung? And if so, can you do the calibration and let us know your results?
> 
> 
> thanks



I'd love to, but I don't have a sound meter so I don't really have a way to calibrate it. The Onkyo's auto calibration is pretty slick.


----------



## fxguy

so i have a samsung tv that I have all my components plugged into. Can i just run the optical out of the tv and get 5.1 sound etc from all my sources plugged into the tv?

PS3, DIRECT TV hd-DVR ETC?

Thanks


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxguy* /forum/post/11892798
> 
> 
> so i have a samsung tv that I have all my components plugged into. Can i just run the optical out of the tv and get 5.1 sound etc from all my sources plugged into the tv?
> 
> PS3, DIRECT TV hd-DVR ETC?
> 
> Thanks



Nope. The TV only outputs 2-channel audio though its optical out if you're using an HDMI input.


----------



## redlikefire02

so now the question i have for everyone is


on a scale from 1-10 how would you rate the AS720



and


who has stands for the speakers?


----------



## SSMiKe06

I'd like to know as well from members who have got it already. I'm in the middle of going in the US and buying it soon ( as Samsung CS Canada didn't even reply to my email for Canadian availability ) and I'd like to see if it gets thumbs up or down ?


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11901676
> 
> 
> so now the question i have for everyone is
> 
> 
> on a scale from 1-10 how would you rate the AS720
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> who has stands for the speakers?



I give it a 10.. thumbs up, its been working awesome and the sound is great, the sub is powerful, more than I expected.

The stands that you can see on my posted pics are from Ikea, and are really nice.


----------



## bdrex28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11902125
> 
> 
> I give it a 10.. thumbs up, its been working awesome and the sound is great, the sub is powerful, more than I expected.
> 
> The stands that you can see on my posted pics are from Ikea, and are really nice.



You may have posted this already, but how big is the room you are in?


----------



## redlikefire02

im in a 14x12 room. sound fills the room at 60 percent volume usually cant go higher or it will shake the walls.


my judging is based on HTIB's ONLY.


sound 8.5


(fills a small living room and big bedroom well might need something more powerful for a LARGE living room like (SR800 or better)


looks 10

(by far the sexiest HTIB on the planet)


connectivity 7.5


(could use components and S video and have some upscaling as well) only 2 HDMI .. 3 would be ideal (like the ss2000). does have HDMI all in 1 (unlike the SR800)


user friendly 8


(fairly easy to use [esp with anynet+] toggling the buttons on the remote is basically all you need to do)


future ready 9


(with all the decoding options as well as the passthrough as well as 7.1 exp)


price value 8.5


(not overwhelming and not cheap 509.99 is decent for what you get and dont expect a 3000 dollar system to come from something that is only 500. does its job for well worth the money)


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11902125
> 
> 
> I give it a 10.. thumbs up, its been working awesome and the sound is great, the sub is powerful, more than I expected.
> 
> The stands that you can see on my posted pics are from Ikea, and are really nice.





whats the model # on those i cant find them on the website.


----------



## Spryboy

I've been waiting for this to come out, but I'm a little concerned by some of the things I've read here...


I have a Samsung 46" LCD TV, A Samsung standard DVD + VCR Combo recorder, and a SA8300 cable box. Now, I know all this will work fine (HDMI outputs from the SA8300 and the DVD player to the AS720, and then HDMI to the TV). But what happens when I add an XBox360 to this? How will this work? Will I have to switch to component video for the SA8300 so I can use the HDMI for the XBox? And then the cable's audio and video won't be in sync (i.e. I'll have to select the inputs separately?)


I have a Harmony remote so maybe this won't be a huge issue.


For the record, for anyone looking at the +AnyNet functionality: If you have a Harmony remore, you have to turn this feature off or it confuses the hell out of the remote. So that's all a non-starter, and is all completely irrelevant, if you use a Harmony remote, or any other "universal" remote that keeps track of all the components of your system for you.


Final question: I'd like the option of watching as I do now (just standard TV speakers) as well as going with the full surround sound. I don't always need or want the full loud rich sound experience (especially if I have company and they want to watch TV while I'm sleeping, or vice-versa). Is that all possible?


Thanks for any additional info...


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spryboy* /forum/post/11906151
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this to come out, but I'm a little concerned by some of the things I've read here...
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 46" LCD TV, A Samsung standard DVD + VCR Combo recorder, and a SA8300 cable box. Now, I know all this will work fine (HDMI outputs from the SA8300 and the DVD player to the AS720, and then HDMI to the TV). But what happens when I add an XBox360 to this? How will this work? Will I have to switch to component video for the SA8300 so I can use the HDMI for the XBox? And then the cable's audio and video won't be in sync (i.e. I'll have to select the inputs separately?)



well you have several options .. if your xbox 360 has HDMI and your cable box does too those would be your 2 in's .. you might want to do component on the DVD player and or the cable box since no DVD is in 1080p and no cable program is higher than 1080i. i think direct tv is the only one that broadcasts 1080i anyways, not too sure you might want to check. id go with the cable box and xbox with the hdmi and hook everything else up optical/coax OR you could buy an HDMI splitter but that will be 100 bux


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11904209
> 
> 
> whats the model # on those i cant find them on the website.



Couldn't find them either, I'll check the bottom of them today, they have the name on a tag. Anyways they might have been discontinued, like I said, I got them for 9.99 a pair. Go to the store, you might find them there they don't always post all on the website.


I'm on a 18' x 20' living room, and if I go over 35 on the volume it will shake the walls.


----------



## cangryman

does anyone have a sammy 4095d with anynet??? I cant find it anywhere so I'm guessing it doesnt have it... Or I'm just not looking in the right place... I'll love to try this anynet with this system...


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11904209
> 
> 
> whats the model # on those i cant find them on the website.



The stands are Model : GAJE 17778, thats all the info I have.


----------



## Moosebox

It's been asked a few times, but hasn't been answered yet:


Could anyone take the time to measure the dimensions of the Receiver? (only the speaker dimensions have been given so far)


Thanks.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11916069
> 
> 
> The stands are Model : GAJE 17778, thats all the info I have.



found them also. i called ikea. avail in store ONLY. not discont, just in cataloge


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/11917117
> 
> 
> It's been asked a few times, but hasn't been answered yet:
> 
> 
> Could anyone take the time to measure the dimensions of the Receiver? (only the speaker dimensions have been given so far)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



After reading through the PDF instruction manual provided earlier, I can answer my own question.


Receiver Dimensions: 16.9w x 5.7h x 13.7d


----------



## idleuser

I'm interested in the AS720 but I was wondering if the avr had trouble converting video sources from DVI to HDMI? I'm also wondering if I can hook up my htpc with a digital coxial out to the av receiver and still get surround sound?


----------



## Paik4Life

For me, the Onkyo SR-800 will be a better system, I think. I'm running 2 x HDMI and 2 x Component. I have a PS3 (HDMI), a 360 w/HD-DVD (HDMI or Component), an HD FiOS internet (HDMI or Component), and a Wii (Component).


The fact that this system doesn't have component inputs/outputs is what will stop me from buying it.


EDIT: I guess I should also say that I'm probably almost never going to be using this to play CDs. It'll be at least 90% Blu Ray/HD-DVD movies, HD cable, or HD gaming.


Unless someone can show me that I'm really missing some key advantage of this system, I'm going to buy the Onkyo SR-800. Any thoughts, comments, and concerns are very appreciated!


~Paik


Any thoughts?


----------



## idleuser

the SR800 is actually a good system except it doesn't have true hdmi pass through. You still need an separate audio cable source and it doesn't support hdmi 1.3a. So if you're happy with supplying your own audio sources for hdmi then by all means go for it


----------



## Paik4Life

Hrm...so that means for both my HDMI connections, I'd have to run a digital optical cable into the receiver? That wouldn't be a big deal for me at all since it has two digital optical inputs anyway. I guess I'm going to get it then! Thanks!


~Paik


----------



## kasuza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idleuser* /forum/post/11928683
> 
> 
> the SR800 is actually a good system except it doesn't have true hdmi pass through. You still need an separate audio cable source and it doesn't support hdmi 1.3a. So if you're happy with supplying your own audio sources for hdmi then by all means go for it



I thought the SR800 support HDMI v1.3 HDMI pass through.

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...&class=Systems


----------



## redlikefire02

screw that who wants to go buy a zillion optical on top of spending that kind of cash


----------



## idleuser

my bad it actually does do hdmi 1.3a  but only as a video pass through.


----------



## Paik4Life

I'd rather have two more digital optical wires than not having any component inputs. Aside from the HDMI audio pass through of the Samsung system, I see the Onkyo as a better system.


~Paik


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11816681
> 
> 
> yes i do. they are ALL supposed to work in conjunction. yes, if i turn my blu ray off the tv also turns off. you can program it however you like, AND to top it off one remote does it all, volume, inputs, and all.



I do all this with a universal remote that cost me under $100... factor that in, and paying the $$ for a HTIB without component inputs might not be so cost effective...


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paik4Life* /forum/post/11929256
> 
> 
> Hrm...so that means for both my HDMI connections, I'd have to run a digital optical cable into the receiver? That wouldn't be a big deal for me at all since it has two digital optical inputs anyway. I guess I'm going to get it then! Thanks!
> 
> 
> ~Paik



I've been very impressed with the Onkyo 605, which does pass video and audio over HDMI (as well as upconvert analog sources to 720p so they can be sent to the TV via HDMI). If you're going to go with an Onkyo, you might want to look at getting the 605 and a separate speaker package. It will cost you a little more (depending on which speakers you get), but I think you'll get more bang for your buck.


----------



## kasuza

Right now, Shoponkyo.com sells Onkyo SR-800 (refux) for $349 + tax + free shipping = $369


New Onkyo SR-800 at Vanns.com for $415 + no tax (CA) + no shipping or accessories4less for 329$ + no tax(CA) + ground shipping ($75)


Or you can get New Samsung HT-AS720 at Bestbuy.com and use 10% off coupon.


----------



## Paik4Life

Thanks kasuza! I'm going to buy the system now!


~Paik


----------



## redlikefire02

the AS is 509.99 still at BB. they refuse to use that coupon, unless you get a dumb one.


----------



## Amel

okay


so what is the difference between LPCM and PCM


I have the previous version Samsung Q85 which works for me well, sometimes the display show LPCM but I have no clu what the difference is between LPCM and PCM!?


I like the design on this HTIB and would use the speakers that I currenty have with the Q85 system


----------



## Moosebox

Does anyone have any idea how long the sale on these at Best Buy is going for?


thanks


----------



## redlikefire02

it never says how long sales are going for esp with the internet thing. i HATE HATE HATE best buy, theyll be happy to take your money but i went to go into the store for them to give me my money back on Cruel Intentions blu-ray and they made me wait 20 mintues, wanted to look it up online, and were hesitant to give it back, they tried every excuse in the book and im sick of getting pushed around by them.


----------



## Moosebox

Well I called the Best Buy 1-800 number and they told me it ends this Saturday at midnight. So I'll probably drive down to the USA this weekend since it is not expected in Canada till next year. Just gotta find out duty costs to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Kex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11939084
> 
> 
> ... i HATE HATE HATE best buy, theyll be happy to take your money but i went to go into the store for them to give me my money back on Cruel Intentions blu-ray and they made me wait 20 mintues, ...



Yeah, sometimes they seem to be hoping you'll change your mind and just keep the merchandise! BB stores are not always a happy experience for me either.


----------



## redlikefire02

and i wasnt even returning it i just wanted them to match THEIR OWN price!!


----------



## Amel

so does it do PCM?


and whats the difference between LPCM and PCM?


----------



## MattDaddy

If I understand correctly this reciever cannot decode dolby true hd and dts hd but it does have a passthrough. Can I have my playstation do the decoding and the reciever would output to the speakers. How would I go about setting this up? I am also curious about PCM vs. LPCM vs. Bitstream. What do all of theses terms mean for actual usage.


----------



## Amel

I dont think the PS3 does true HD yet, it should be on the next 2.0 update if I'm not mistaking


----------



## SSMiKe06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/11939599
> 
> 
> Well I called the Best Buy 1-800 number and they told me it ends this Saturday at midnight. So I'll probably drive down to the USA this weekend since it is not expected in Canada till next year. Just gotta find out duty costs to see if it's worth it.



I'm in the same boat as you. I called Candian Customs 1-800 number ( answer in like 2 minutes ) and just bluntly asked them what are the fees for importing a home theater from the United States to Canada.


First question she asked me was if it's made in NAFTA ( North American Free Trade Agreement ) told her no since a member here confirmed made in Asia for me. So she told 6.5% Duties + normal taxes.


So, as I live in Montrea, would like like this bill + 6.5% duties = Y + 7.5% PST = X + 6% GST = Z being the amount. Comes close to 700$ CAN either I go pick it up or get it shipped.


The only way to get it cheaper would be to stay at least 48 hours and get your 400$ personal exception but you have to calculate motel + food + other services unless you wanted a trip down there.


For that amount I'm debating and going to see prices for an Onkyo 605 + 5.1 system or HT-SR908S ( I think it's that model not sure ) in canadian dollars.


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/11950501
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I called Candian Customs 1-800 number ( answer in like 2 minutes ) and just bluntly asked them what are the fees for importing a home theater from the United States to Canada.
> 
> 
> First question she asked me was if it's made in NAFTA ( North American Free Trade Agreement ) told her no since a member here confirmed made in Asia for me. So she told 6.5% Duties + normal taxes.
> 
> 
> So, as I live in Montrea, would like like this bill + 6.5% duties = Y + 7.5% PST = X + 6% GST = Z being the amount. Comes close to 700$ CAN either I go pick it up or get it shipped.
> 
> 
> The only way to get it cheaper would be to stay at least 48 hours and get your 400$ personal exception but you have to calculate motel + food + other services unless you wanted a trip down there.
> 
> 
> For that amount I'm debating and going to see prices for an Onkyo 605 + 5.1 system or HT-SR908S ( I think it's that model not sure ) in canadian dollars.



Well, since the sale is only on till Saturday (though I'm sure there will be other better sales) I decided to drive on down a pick this up. Cost me $554 walking out of bestbuy, then 14% tax at the border (GST + PST)... for a total of $632. (No duties, the guy didn't even ask if it was made in the USA, which would be free duty, or made somewhere else, 6% duty)


Like you I was looking at this or the Onkyo 605 + 5.1 system, and getting a Onkyo + decent speakers for $550 + taxes would have been tough.


Gonna go get this setup now, first HT ever so it should be an experience







though my speaker wire/wall mounts/etc from monoprice don't come till next week


----------



## SSMiKe06

Oh my god ! Are you serious ? I wasn't so far off with my calculation. I calculated it ship and I came at a total of 710 USD. without me driving anywhere. For me just to get across the border and going to the nearest location and back home again it's about 85$ of gas plus meals. I live about 1h drive without traffic. So a difference ( depending on if I know how to do basic maths ) 74$. Without calculating gas or meal. I think too much some times but I hate to spend more money than I need to.


I have to agree with you that getting an Onkyo 605 + decent speaker is tough around here. I'll take a quick look real fast at my local AV shop. Anyway, post you think so I can finally make up my mind !


----------



## C Dub

I just bought this HTiB yesterday. When I first hooked everything up I was dissapointed in the sound level. It just wasnt loud enough. But as I played with the settings and adjusted them everything just came alive. I am VERY happy that I didn't pass this sale up.







If anyone is sitting on the fence on this one I would suggest that you just go get it. The features and the gorgeous looks of the AS720 are worth it.


This is my first HT so I'm probably easily impressed.


----------



## boomersooner0200

I just went to best buy to listen to this system. It didn't put out much sound, but i'm thinking that they never took the time to adjust the settings. I had the volume turned up over 35 before I could even hear anything come out of the speakers. Rep was standing over me and I told him I wasn't buying **** I was just there to try this out and he still proceeded to stand over me so I didn't try adjusting any of the settings. What volume setting do you have it at to get moderate sound out of the speakers?


----------



## C Dub

I only have to turn it up 22-26 after I adjusted the settings for movie watching. It really is ALOT louder after you adjust the settings. For some reason the factory settings are set really low. I was worried that I made the wrong decision when I first set everything up but not anymore. Sound completely fills the room and it sounds great. The living room my apartment is 18x16.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C Dub* /forum/post/11964530
> 
> 
> I only have to turn it up 22-26 after I adjusted the settings for movie watching. It really is ALOT louder after you adjust the settings. For some reason the factory settings are set really low. I was worried that I made the wrong decision when I first set everything up but not anymore. Sound completely fills the room and it sounds great. The living room my apartment is 18x16.



told you lol (well maybe not you haha but everyone) 22 is PLENTY for a room 18x16 and more.


i got scared the first time too but i guess that always happens on a big purchase without knowledge.


im still happy with it. i just got van wilder today (blu-ray) and its 7.1 and W.O.W the decoding options just took over .. it went straight to LPCM 7.1 uncompressed and then i still had option to go dolbly digital EX. im in love.


----------



## Moosebox

So what 'settings' are you guys talking about. This is my first HTIB and don't really know much about setting up speakers, other than what the manual told me to do.


I do have the AVIA dvd, but haven't run through it yet, wasn't sure if I needed a SPL meter for it.


So any tips/settings would be nice. thx


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/11968640
> 
> 
> So what 'settings' are you guys talking about. This is my first HTIB and don't really know much about setting up speakers, other than what the manual told me to do.
> 
> 
> I do have the AVIA dvd, but haven't run through it yet, wasn't sure if I needed a SPL meter for it.
> 
> 
> So any tips/settings would be nice. thx




see posts 205-207


----------



## Amel

can anyone answer my question?


I would like to know what the difference is between LPCM and PCM?


since this receiver outputs LPCM and many of my bluray movies have PCM audio will I hear a difference? will I loose some audio quality going through LPCM?


I know the 605 does PCM so its between these two...


Thanks


----------



## Amel

I would also suggest for anyone who buys any HTIB to buy new speaker cables, 14 or 12 gauge, it will make a huge difference since all HTIB;s come with tiny cables which in my opinion don't bring out the best sound out of the receiver....


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/11978197
> 
> 
> can anyone answer my question?
> 
> 
> I would like to know what the difference is between LPCM and PCM?
> 
> 
> since this receiver outputs LPCM and many of my bluray movies have PCM audio will I hear a difference? will I loose some audio quality going through LPCM?
> 
> 
> I know the 605 does PCM so its between these two...
> 
> 
> Thanks



lpcm is the closest audio you will get from the studio. i prefer dolby jbs its digital rather than analoge. L just means lenaer, coded for your dvd/blu .. correct me if im wrong here people


----------



## Chekoman

Well, as much as I'm loving this htib I have my first "problem"

My PS3 is set to bitstream and is connected via HDMI, now when I insert a game and on the preview screen I get bad static noise, then when the game loads and the sounds starts I keep getting that bad static noise, the way of fixing this is changing to SAT or another input and then going back to the PS3, sometimes it will just fix itself after a couple of seconds, any idea of why this is happening?? anyone else having this issue? could it be that my HDMI cable is not 1.3?

Help!


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/11983769
> 
> 
> Well, as much as I'm loving this htib I have my first "problem"
> 
> My PS3 is set to bitstream and is connected via HDMI, now when I insert a game and on the preview screen I get bad static noise, then when the game loads and the sounds starts I keep getting that bad static noise, the way of fixing this is changing to SAT or another input and then going back to the PS3, sometimes it will just fix itself after a couple of seconds, any idea of why this is happening?? anyone else having this issue? could it be that my HDMI cable is not 1.3?
> 
> Help!



yes i called samsung about this, when it statics like that its on the wrong audio. for instance i had my blu-ray on PCM and they told me to put it on bitstream via HDMI and voila! it worked beautifully. samsung said if the audio is poor quality the reciever tries to get more out of it then normal and has static .. according to them. LPCM and dolby work the same via bitstream no difference at all. or PCM. it just depends what you are watching and the settings of that particular audio disc.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11984428
> 
> 
> yes i called samsung about this, when it statics like that its on the wrong audio. for instance i had my blu-ray on PCM and they told me to put it on bitstream via HDMI and voila! it worked beautifully. samsung said if the audio is poor quality the reciever tries to get more out of it then normal and has static .. according to them. LPCM and dolby work the same via bitstream no difference at all. or PCM. it just depends what you are watching and the settings of that particular audio disc.



That's the thing, my PS3 is on bitstream, it seems like the receiver can't figure out what type of audio is being outputted from the PS3 until I switch the input to something else and come back, this only happens with games (GRAW2), no problems when watching movies whatsoever.


----------



## jlindbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVoHD* /forum/post/11932365
> 
> 
> If you're going to go with an Onkyo, you might want to look at getting the 605 and a separate speaker package. It will cost you a little more (depending on which speakers you get), but I think you'll get more bang for your buck.



Or the Onkyo HT-SP908 (Which is a 605 and a Onkyo speaker package). I went with the SR-800 as full HDMI support and TrueHD / DD+ / Lossless Multi-Channel PCM were not worth the extra 400 bucks to me. I am sure there are other advantages but for me the SR-800 did 90% of what I wanted at half the price I thought I would spend. I also bought a HTL5087 and if that supported multi-channel PCM pass through from its HDMI sources I might have considered the AS720 versus the SR-800 (A somewhat connection limited AVR would have been less of an issue then)


----------



## check

This is perfect, just what i have been looking for the price isn't that bad either. I was abt to go for HK speaker's and a Sony Receiver, but this does it all and its sexy. I think i will hold off till blackfriday though.


----------



## SSMiKe06

So this is the first issue that the AS720 has ? Does this static problem arrive often or just a few random cases so far?


----------



## Amel

thanks redlikefire02 for your answer


so there is no difference between LPCM and PCM, and all my movies will play PCM but it will be converted to LPCM? is this right?


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11705074
> 
> 
> its so new dude lol ive been looking for it too i even searched it... they wont release specs until it "officially" is out.



to reply about the availability of this product


I think this receiver was meant to be an european/german model, I still think it is one...not sure if its going to go official here in the US


----------



## Amel

one more thing


redlikefire02,


when choosing what audio option you would like to see the movie, did you try PCM? did it go through, did you loose any sound?


edit: you know what, I will go and get this thing from my local BB store and check it out myself, lol


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/12000820
> 
> 
> one more thing
> 
> 
> redlikefire02,
> 
> 
> when choosing what audio option you would like to see the movie, did you try PCM? did it go through, did you loose any sound?
> 
> 
> edit: you know what, I will go and get this thing from my local BB store and check it out myself, lol



Watching Hellboy and Troy from my PS3 I found LPCM to have better audio quality, you can hear EVERYTHING!! even the little pieces of glass falling to the floor..


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12001275
> 
> 
> Watching Hellboy and Troy from my PS3 I found LPCM to have better audio quality, you can hear EVERYTHING!! even the little pieces of glass falling to the floor..



did you choose the PCM audio option of the movie?


I have the Samsung Q85 and I can hear everything, I mean the sound is great, but I heard that PCM is much better


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/12002578
> 
> 
> did you choose the PCM audio option of the movie?
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung Q85 and I can hear everything, I mean the sound is great, but I heard that PCM is much better



yes


----------



## jayimsu

Hello audio newbie here,


If I use ps3 + xbox 360 for the HDMI input, how could i setup the wii and my cable box with this receiver since it has no component inputs?


Do you guys think this might be too much for a small bedroom and look into other alternatives?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayimsu* /forum/post/12018306
> 
> 
> Hello audio newbie here,
> 
> 
> If I use ps3 + xbox 360 for the HDMI input, how could i setup the wii and my cable box with this receiver since it has no component inputs?
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this might be too much for a small bedroom and look into other alternatives?




use the digital inputs such as optical. it will be amazing in a bedroom, it will fill it with rich sound.


----------



## jayimsu

So I just need the optical toslink cable for the cable box/wii? The one HDMI output is going to handle every input device in the receiver including the optical audios?


----------



## TiVoHD

Well, it's official. Anynet+ does NOT necessarily require all devices to be Samsung. I just got my Samsung 5271 TV, and Anynet+ works perfectly with my Onkyo receiver. That was really the one place that I thought the Samsung receiver might pull ahead of the Onkyo. I think, at this point I'll be returning the AS720. It pains me since it really is gorgeous, but the Onkyo is just so much more versatile.


----------



## redlikefire02

anynet+ is just the name samsung gives it. HDMI CEC is the real one. anything with HDMI CEC will work w. anynet.


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12034706
> 
> 
> anynet+ is just the name samsung gives it. HDMI CEC is the real one. anything with HDMI CEC will work w. anynet.



That is a apparently the case. The only reason I was skeptical is that the manual clearly states that it requires that all devices be Samsung and support Anynet+. When I was looking at Sony and Panasonic TVs, their manuals said the same thing. So apparently the manufacturers just want you to think that you need to buy all of your equipment from one manufacturer.


----------



## lovemysammy

Please help me guys. First post!

Just hooked up everything:

-Samsung HT-AS720 (AV Reciever).

-Samsung BD-P1400 player (BD player).

-Samsung 5265 (LCD TV).

-DirecTV HR21-700 (HD-DVR, Black shiny with blue lights, oooh nice …matches the other gear!).


I've got the BluRay and the DVR into the AS720 via HDMI. Then, one HDMI from the AS720 out to the TV. That’s it.


Picture is amazing. Everything cool. Except… When I play a BluRay movie, I get no sound out of the rear speakers. The “test tone” of the AS720 works (I can hear the rear speakers)—However the test tone does not work when I do it from the BD-P1400 (no tone from rear speakers).


I’ve tried switching from bitstream and PCM, I’ve tried many different discs (I’ve got about ten BD’s here to play with) I’ve tried normal 5.1, PCM 5.1 and DTS HD. No sound from rear speakers. If I pop in a normal music CD, no problem, I get rear speaker sound.


I’ve read all the posts and searched the threads. Sorry if I’m missing something obvious. What the hell am I doing wrong?


Just want to make sure I have this all set up correct. I’m doing for my parents, and they don’t need a challenge when they drop in a movie. Thanks.


p.s. Everything is connected via HDMI 1.3 cables.


----------



## redlikefire02

check your connections from the speaker wire into the reciever. im buying thicker i think, the thin ones tend to come lose.


----------



## redlikefire02

also make sure its not set to sterio


----------



## lovemysammy

Thanks. Wow I'm an idiot! I had the surround speakers hooked up to the "back surround" outputs. Never worked with a 7.1 recv before, I always called the surround speakers the "rear" or "back" channels. Duh.


----------



## lovemysammy

Hey Red, One more question. So with my setup, am I listening to Dolby TrueHD, or DTS-HD, or whatever the hell it's called on my BluRay discs?


As you recommended, I've got the BD player set to bitstream, pcm downsampling off.


Just want to make sure I got the optimal sound I can get. Thanks man.


----------



## No_Style

Saddens me to see that this wonderful HTIB isn't coming to Canada this year.


----------



## JDub_41

I guess its coming to Canada next year? Is this confirmed?


If I went over to the States and bought the HTIB over there, how does the warranty work? If anything were to happen to the system I guess I would have to bring it back to the States for service?


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/12053125
> 
> 
> I guess its coming to Canada next year? Is this confirmed?
> 
> 
> If I went over to the States and bought the HTIB over there, how does the warranty work? If anything were to happen to the system I guess I would have to bring it back to the States for service?



I called Samsung Canada a couple weeks ago before purchasing and had these questions answers.


This HTIB 'might' come to Canada next year, but the guy wasn't sure. Though I believe it will.


Even though you bought the HTIB in the USA, it still has a full 1 year Canadian warranty from Samsung Canada.


----------



## bulls

imho: that is some ugly mofo. definitely wouldve been bought by my wife if she had any say in my house.


----------



## stoner1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulls* /forum/post/12054193
> 
> 
> imho: that is some ugly mofo. definitely wouldve been bought by my wife if she had any say in my house.




Why was that statement necessary?


----------



## Amel

talking about ugly


was yesterday at circuit city, I looked at the Onkyo 605 for the first time, man that thing is bulky and ugly as hell...my local BB did not have this samsung receiver in stock tho


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12046301
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wow I'm an idiot! I had the surround speakers hooked up to the "back surround" outputs. Never worked with a 7.1 recv before, I always called the surround speakers the "rear" or "back" channels. Duh.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12047108
> 
> 
> Hey Red, One more question. So with my setup, am I listening to Dolby TrueHD, or DTS-HD, or whatever the hell it's called on my BluRay discs?
> 
> 
> As you recommended, I've got the BD player set to bitstream, pcm downsampling off.
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I got the optimal sound I can get. Thanks man.



your welcome.


im not sure if you are listening to true HD or not. what you need to do to test that out is pop in the movie 300 (or any one with True HD or DTS HD on the back) and then hit the audio button on your 1400's remote. it will toggle it from digital 5.1 to TrueHD, etc. do this with every movie, most should do it themselves though. you will be able to tell the difference immediately.


----------



## bulls

b'cos of the following:


this thread started with an opinion. i stated my opinion.


whats your beef bro? or is it ma'am?


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/12057069
> 
> 
> talking about ugly
> 
> 
> was yesterday at circuit city, I looked at the Onkyo 605 for the first time, man that thing is bulky and ugly as hell...my local BB did not have this samsung receiver in stock tho



Yup, the Samsung looks a whole lot better in my AV cabinet than the 605. I just wish they packed some of the Onkyo's features into the Samsung's chassis.


----------



## JDub_41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/12053957
> 
> 
> I called Samsung Canada a couple weeks ago before purchasing and had these questions answers.
> 
> 
> This HTIB 'might' come to Canada next year, but the guy wasn't sure. Though I believe it will.
> 
> 
> Even though you bought the HTIB in the USA, it still has a full 1 year Canadian warranty from Samsung Canada.




Hey Moose......Does it say that in the manual? (i.e. there is 1 full year Canadian warranty from Samsung Canada)


I just need to make sure before I go and buy this (If I do buy it)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, I'm in the final step of making my decision.


I'd like to know about the warranty issue in Canada mentioned by Moose.


----------



## saunupe1911

How good is the Samsung HT-AS720 subwoofer? Does it the make the room rumble and give plenty of bass/vibrations?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911* /forum/post/12063977
> 
> 
> How good is the Samsung HT-AS720 subwoofer? Does it the make the room rumble and give plenty of bass/vibrations?




i give it a 7.5 on average. an 8.5 when hooked into halo lol for osme reason that thing rumbles when i play it


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911* /forum/post/12063977
> 
> 
> How good is the Samsung HT-AS720 subwoofer? Does it the make the room rumble and give plenty of bass/vibrations?



Its very potent when watching a Blu-ray or playing a PS3 game, not much while watching TV, unless is broadcasted in 5.1 DD, I had to take down the sub volume a little bit sometimes not to wake the neighbors. I give it a 9...


----------



## SSMiKe06

Great, another point for this system and I just noticed you can expand to a 7.1 ? Anybody tried out yet to see if it works good ?


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/12063967
> 
> 
> Well, I'm in the final step of making my decision.
> 
> 
> I'd like to know about the warranty issue in Canada mentioned by Moose.



I wouldn't call it an issue. The guy I talked to reassured me that it is covered in Canada even though the model doesn't exist here yet. Give 1-800-Samsung a call for your own reassurance, usually you aren't on hold for too long.


Plus if I remember correctly, in the manual, there is no mention of the warranty being USA only, it doesn't mention Canada either, but I'm pretty sure it's covered. I wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't.



On to another topic, I feel the sub woofer is very adequate. I don't run it at full and it still has a good presence in my room (15x14). I even had to turn it down a few times from complaints from my girlfriend.


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, Moose you just sold me to it. Just need to wait for the final funding to come in hahaha.


----------



## dharman07

Hey guys,

Where is this system available for sale? Ive been doing some Google search, and cant seem to find anyone with it in stock. Please help me out if my Google-fu is deficient.


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharman07* /forum/post/12081403
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Where is this system available for sale? Ive been doing some Google search, and cant seem to find anyone with it in stock. Please help me out if my Google-fu is deficient.



all Best Buys should have them within a week or two, expect them to be in by the 20th the latest...


you also can check at JR.com, they will also get them soon


----------



## texrb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/12084120
> 
> 
> all Best Buys should have them within a week or two, expect them to be in by the 20th the latest...
> 
> 
> you also can check at JR.com, they will also get them soon



I saw it today in a Houston suburb BB and earlier this week in the Dallas area. Not to throw cold water on this system, but it was hooked up to a Samsung BP-1400 playing POTC and the system sounded pretty bad at the Houston BB. I have a 4 year old Pioneer HTIB that sounds way better than this. Maybe they had the speakers set up wrong - which is definately a possiblity! I think it looks cool and it certainly is priced right. I would get to a BB and listen to it before you buy.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texrb* /forum/post/12084809
> 
> 
> I saw it today in a Houston suburb BB and earlier this week in the Dallas area. Not to throw cold water on this system, but it was hooked up to a Samsung BP-1400 playing POTC and the system sounded pretty bad at the Houston BB. I have a 4 year old Pioneer HTIB that sounds way better than this. Maybe they had the speakers set up wrong - which is definately a possiblity! I think it looks cool and it certainly is priced right. I would get to a BB and listen to it before you buy.



Already talked bout this issue, go to the first pages of the thread....

Its a different sound at BB to the sound at your house/apt.. please read!


----------



## texrb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12087538
> 
> 
> Already talked bout this issue, go to the first pages of the thread....
> 
> Its a different sound at BB to the sound at your house/apt.. please read!



Sorry Chekoman - I should have read the whole thread instead of jumping to the last page!







Next time I will read before I post


----------



## lovemysammy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12057073
> 
> 
> im not sure if you are listening to true HD or not. what you need to do to test that out is pop in the movie 300 (or any one with True HD or DTS HD on the back) and then hit the audio button on your 1400's remote. it will toggle it from digital 5.1 to TrueHD, etc. do this with every movie, most should do it themselves though. you will be able to tell the difference immediately.



OK, in "300", when I cycle through the audio I get:

-LPCM Multi CH

-Dolby Lossless Multi CH

-Dolby Digital Multi CH


I'm assuming I want to pick "Dolby Lossless" (is that Dolby TrueHD)?

Seems like the LPCM sounds better though? So confused, why can't it just say Dolby TrueHD?


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12095178
> 
> 
> OK, in "300", when I cycle through the audio I get:
> 
> -LPCM Multi CH
> 
> -Dolby Lossless Multi CH
> 
> -Dolby Digital Multi CH
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I want to pick "Dolby Lossless" (is that Dolby TrueHD)?
> 
> Seems like the LPCM sounds better though? So confused, why can't it just say Dolby TrueHD?



Because on Dolby TrueHD it only works as passthrough, its not really being processed by the receiver, its processed by your player. I think


----------



## Chekoman

Well finally this baby is posted on the Samsung website as official equipment, here's the link:
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...HT-AS720ST/XAA 


now one thing that I noticed.. says 1080p Up-conversion ability???


----------



## Amel

if you are going through the PS3, it does not docode TrueHD yet, it

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=18093


----------



## lovemysammy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12099693
> 
> 
> now one thing that I noticed.. says 1080p Up-conversion ability???


_"...its 1080p up-conversion ability will make the cinematography astounding to watch..."_


Yes, wonder what that means exactly? Will it upscale SD from Satellite/cable, etc.? Should I care? Hmmmmm.


I don't have anything hooked up yet except my BD1400, so can't really test anything else.


Probably a mistake and they just mean 1080p passthrough?


----------



## redlikefire02

half those specs are wrong on the official site. it clearly says ANYNET+ right on receiver and yet theres a big "N" on the site for no. lol.



and yes that "dolby lossless" is TrueHD but decoded by player and now passing through the AS720


----------



## lovemysammy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12112271
> 
> 
> half those specs are wrong on the official site. it clearly says ANYNET+ right on receiver and yet theres a big "N" on the site for no. lol.
> 
> and yes that "dolby lossless" is TrueHD but decoded by player and now passing through the AS720



Thanks Red, that clears things up. I'm really enjoying the 720. Can I get some advice about DRC - "Dynamic Range Compression"? As I mentioned before, this is a setup for my parents, and they are not big fans of loud, crashing noises. Do you guys enable DRC? Should I enable/disable it on the 720 or BD player or both?

I'm asking because I'm having a hard time getting all movies to sound, how should I put ituniform?

Some sound perfect, some you can barely hear the dialog over the surround, etc. Is this a common problem? I feel like every time I pop in a dvd I need to start fiddling with speaker levels to make it sound listenable for my grumpy parents. Especially when you go from a blu-ray to a normal dvd. Any advice?


----------



## jayimsu

So I just got this HTIB and hooked up the ps3 via HDMI to receiver and hdmi out to TV. I tried playing some PS2 games that support dolby pro logic and I can't seem to get it to work. All blu ray movies and ps3 games stay in LPCM and seems to be working fine but when I insert a ps2 game all i get sound from is the front two speakers. Even the center channel is not working. Any solutions to this problem?


----------



## WBFletcher

This may be a silly thing to check, but have you made sure that your backwards compatibility settings on the PS3 are set properly, and that you've selected the proper audio output *in game*? A lot of older video games default to plain old stereo.


(Yay! 1st post - hope it helps)


----------



## PeeJHooK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12095178
> 
> 
> OK, in "300", when I cycle through the audio I get:
> 
> -LPCM Multi CH
> 
> -Dolby Lossless Multi CH
> 
> -Dolby Digital Multi CH
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I want to pick "Dolby Lossless" (is that Dolby TrueHD)?
> 
> Seems like the LPCM sounds better though? So confused, why can't it just say Dolby TrueHD?



i'm curious, how did you cycle though the audio to have allowed you to get these options?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeeJHooK* /forum/post/12120659
> 
> 
> i'm curious, how did you cycle though the audio to have allowed you to get these options?




already been discussed please refer to post 291 and refrain from asking questions that have already been answered and please read. thanks


----------



## lovemysammy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeeJHooK* /forum/post/12120659
> 
> 
> i'm curious, how did you cycle though the audio to have allowed you to get these options?



PeeJ, That is cycling through the audio button on the 1400 BD player remote. These options are displaying on TV, not the Reciever.


----------



## lovemysammy

Will this receiver send video from my camcorder (pluged into AUX) to my TV, (hooked up via HDMI)? I get the audio but no video. Is this because I'm hooked up to the tv with hdmi and the receiver does not switch the analog video? Sorry, never used an AV receiver before.


----------



## jayimsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12121732
> 
> 
> PeeJ, That is cycling through the audio button on the 1400 BD player remote. These options are displaying on TV, not the Reciever.



so does the receiver always display LPCM when you are watching movies on blu ray?


----------



## JJacobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharman07* /forum/post/12081403
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Where is this system available for sale? Ive been doing some Google search, and cant seem to find anyone with it in stock. Please help me out if my Google-fu is deficient.


 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1186004972651


----------



## jayimsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WBFletcher* /forum/post/12118664
> 
> 
> This may be a silly thing to check, but have you made sure that your backwards compatibility settings on the PS3 are set properly, and that you've selected the proper audio output *in game*? A lot of older video games default to plain old stereo.
> 
> 
> (Yay! 1st post - hope it helps)



hmm i'm really confused the receiver is only on LPCM the whole time with anything I use on ps3. Is there a way I can cycle it to Dolby Digital, pro logic, etc? Is LPCM better than Dolby digital?


When I watch Cable Tv, it does switch to dolby digital on certain programs.


----------



## jhkkjh

Does anyone know if this works with Samsungs SWA3000 wireless set up?


----------



## Edwin430

Hey guys, newbie here. I been lurking for a little bit now but now this system and another one offered by best buy this week has sparked my attention. they are both the same price but i am torn because i have a samsung tv and wanted something that would work with any net. this is the other system they have on sale. exact same price but it is not and HTiB, and they gotta piece it together. I went yesterday and they said they could order the missing pieces which where the back speakers and the sub. thanks guys!! i know this special wont last long.. thanks for your time.









**it is a set up that is not HTiB composed of

***it is in the same sunday flyer as the HT-AS720 was in


SONY® 6.1-Channel 630-Watt Home Theater Receiver PLUS Subwoofer, Floorstanding, Center Channel

(Reg. $809.93)

$599.93 FOR ALL

After Savings

thru Nov 10

SAVE $210 INSTANTLY

and Bookshelf Speakers

(STRDG710/SAW3000/SSF5000/SSCN50001/SSB1000)

8226305/8291127/8289238/8289121/8289167


----------



## PeeJHooK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovemysammy* /forum/post/12121732
> 
> 
> PeeJ, That is cycling through the audio button on the 1400 BD player remote. These options are displaying on TV, not the Reciever.



Yeah, I initially thought you were referring to the receiver and I was a bit perplexed b'cause I read thoroughly through the manual and did not find this feature. But thanks for clarifying


----------



## FooserX

I just picked this system yesterday. I must admit, I had my reservations about it's power after a few people here said it sounded bad, and the subwoofer was weak.


I went to Best Buy, and asked the rep to play the system for me. He turned the knob around a few spins it felt like, and nothing. lol. Then after some fiddling...he turned it to max and FINALLY we heard something. Like the others, it sounded horrible at the store.


Still...it's just SO sexy looking, and some people said not to worry about the sound at the store...so with some slight hesitation, I forked out the dough.


Right out of the box, with the speaker level set to factory settings, it seemed adaquate...more than adaquate really. When I turned up the speaker levels, it really gave me all I needed and then some. I couldn't even max it out because it was just too loud. Also, the subwoofer seemed plenty powerful to me? I'm not an audiophile, but I barely turned up the knob on the subwoofer and the bass was very clear and heavy. When I turned the woofer up more, it was just way too much for me. I'm not sure how people can say it's not strong enough...how much stronger does someone want the bass? it would ruin the sound of the movie or song!


The speakers are also heavy and sound good. I don't know what the difference is in quality speakers and average ones though.


I use Lord of the Rings, Return of the King as my test DVD for sound and picture quality. Needless to say, I freaking love this system. The Nazgul's wings flapping are wicked coming from the subwoofer, as are the Elephant's stomping as the herd is charging. Even when Gandalfs staff is blown apart, you can hear the tiny breaking of pieces. It's an awesome sound system for movies. I wanted to turn it up HIGH, but my wife was complaining around 40.


So my review so far is a huge thumbs up! I don't have a lot of other components to hook up, so I'm not the one to ask about the versatility, but it has 2 HDMI inputs which is 1 more than I need right now. lol


The only bad thing is that I KEEP having DVD/TV issues. I can't get my dvd player to perform perfect...so I may return my Samsung. I got this system because it looks nice and the quality is there...and it went with my Samsung, but if I return my TV...what's the point in this one. Still, it's working great and looks sweet...so I may just keep this even if I get another TV.


My other concern, which isn't a knock on performance, is calibrating the sound of the speakers once I place them around the room. How the hell does one do that?! lol The Onkyo definitely sounds like it has the edge there since it automatically does it with a microphone.


----------



## SephirothXR

Does this do HDMI passthrough with High Definition Audio?


----------



## Edwin430

What is the big difference between this one the the Onkyo HT-SR800?? the SR800 is 200 bucks less and seems to be heavier on the features, and its 7.1 out of the box... someone please explain, trying to buy this weekend.. thanks


----------



## cangryman

Just a quick question from a newbie... So I fell for this system and so far I love it.... I hook it up with my Sammy 4095d (btw does this TV has Anynet), my cable box and to my PS3 mostly for movie watching. Now my question is about some static in the sound when I play BD or ps3 games,It was good at the beginning.... note that I haven't change anything and this just started out of nowhere... any suggestions?


----------



## redlikefire02

does anyone actually READ this thread anymore or just post the questions they want answered?????????!


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, I actually went and bough it today. Total in CAN with customs is 630. Took a short 3h30 minutes drive from Montreal to Plattsburgh, NY







Hooked it up , but no adjusment made as I was missing an HDMI cable that I have to order.


Tried the radio FM and works good. I need to re-read this thread to know how to adjust the speaker level because all I see is a gold thing in the middle of the speakers or I can adjust by the receiver it self. I'll play with it a bit , any PM regarding configuration *cough* redlikefire2 *cough* tips are greatly appreciated !


----------



## lovemysammy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/12150703
> 
> 
> ...I need to re-read this thread to know how to adjust the speaker level because all I see is a gold thing in the middle of the speakers ...



Ummm....Gold thing? What are you talking about?


----------



## lovemysammy

are you talking about the screw hole in the back for mounting? The speaker level is not hard to adjust, just read the manual -- it takes like two buttons on the remote.


----------



## redlikefire02

lol i already PMed him about the gold thingy lol. god you guys i swear so smart and sometimes borderline retarded.


----------



## pettit03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12150322
> 
> 
> does anyone actually READ this thread anymore or just post the questions they want answered?????????!



I tried reading it but all I saw was a bunch of your posts that didn't pertain to much.


Anyway, went ahead and hooked this unit up at work today. The biggest disappointment to me was not hearing a difference between Dolby Digital and TrueHD, we did multiple tests with customers, employees, and our installer, and no one could tell a significant difference between the two. We demoed Dave and Tim live at Radio City on Blu-Ray on a Sammy 1400. We also noticed some sync issues with the audio which never happened on the Sony SS2000. I liked the connectivity of the Samsung because I could use my own JBL speakers, but I may have to rethink this for a bedroom.


----------



## Turbota6

Ok, first post here guys so don't be too rough on me. I did, however, go thru the 11 pages of posts before I bought this system and decided to post. I apologize in advance for the length.


I had the luxury of trying this system in my house with no obligation. A friend of mine had already bought one and was nice enough to let me hook it up. Previously I had an older Sony receiver and separate Sony speaker system. These were about 5 years old and not a HTiB. Receiver back then ran about $500 and speaker system (5.1) was about $500 as well. Back-to-back we listened to a Seal DVD audio disc in DTS 5.1 along with some selected movie titles. The Samsung blew my old system away and at a much lower volume level (35 vs. 45). Bang for the buck it's a great value so I decided to purchase the system.


The rest of my system consists of a DirecTV HR-20 DVR and PS3 hooked to the receiver via HDMI then to my Sony SXRD 60" KDS-60A2020. I did notice the "popping" noise when playing BD on the PS3 (mostly when using FF to play) but my audio was already set to bitstream so not sure what I can do there. My biggest problem is when switching between my 2 HDMI devices. If I'm using my DVR on the SAT input and hit "3" on the remote for DVD input (PS3) everything works fine. When I try to go back to SAT by hitting "5" on the remote I get a black screen, not blank, and no audio. If I try hitting another direct input on the remote, like "4" for example, then hit "5" the video and sound come back. I just had Best Buy out today to calibrate my TV (big difference and I recommend it BTW) and the tech said it appeared to be a handshaking problem and to try contacting Samsung. I did call and got a Level II tech who set up a TV, cable box, and BD on his side but couldn't repeat the problem. His suggestion was to exchange the unit at BB or contact Sony as the problem might be TV related (it is not HDMI v1.3). I know this isn't a huge deal as I have a workaround but shouldn't you be able to switch up and back?


Finally, has anyone found the code to control this unit via a DirecTV remote?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pettit03* /forum/post/12158391
> 
> 
> I tried reading it but all I saw was a bunch of your posts that didn't pertain to much.
> 
> 
> Anyway, went ahead and hooked this unit up at work today. The biggest disappointment to me was not hearing a difference between Dolby Digital and TrueHD, we did multiple tests with customers, employees, and our installer, and no one could tell a significant difference between the two. We demoed Dave and Tim live at Radio City on Blu-Ray on a Sammy 1200. We also noticed some sync issues with the audio which never happened on the Sony SS2000. I liked the connectivity of the Samsung because I could use my own JBL speakers, but I may have to rethink this for a bedroom.





the reason you didnt hear the difference between dolby digital and trueHD on your samsung 1200 is bc the 1200 does not decode trueHD, only the 1400 does. maybe my posts arent so useless hmmmmm


----------



## SSMiKe06

I did adjust the speaker levels. I just read real fast when I got the system. But I spoke with a good and more the usefull member here and pointed in the right direction.


I haven't been able to play the PS3 just yet as I'm waiting for my 1.5Ft HDMI cable shipped overnight. Hopefully I'll get it Friday. If not monday has I live across the border. Only listened to FM but sounds good just a few tweaks and I need to really read the manual being a first time HT user


----------



## redlikefire02

got some pics finally of the speaker stands it looks hella classy/chic in my bedroom esp because everything matches insanely perfect.


theyre the vue point speaker stands from wal-mart .. 40 bucks i think...


----------



## SSMiKe06

Awesome I was looking at those but I'm going to take a short trip to Ikea tonight to see other models. I just want them to hold not fall down. I don't want to spend a few hundred on stands as I need two pair.


----------



## Amel

I had a Sony HTIB before my Samsung Q85 and I had similar speaker stands, only the bottom was out of glass,


There were nice, but I like more Tall Slim speakers and thats why I bought the Samsung Q85...


If I decide to upgrade ny system to the AS720 I will definatelly keep my current speakers from the Samsung Q85


here is a pic of my system











I did add some other things to the living room, I'll take a new pic when I get home


----------



## FooserX

Hey Turbta....


I also just experienced that weird issue yesterday!!


I thought it was just me not knowing how to operate the system though. I had a panasonic dvd player, and thought it was something to do with all 3 different parts - panasonic TV, samsung receiver, panasonic dvd. My problem was that the screen went black, but the sound was perfect. I figured it was just an issue with the DVD player.


Once I took back the Panasonic DVD player in exchange for the Samsung one...it's back to working easy. Although I don't really have a feel for all the options yet. I have a month to keep exploring it....but I hope to keep it. I wish I could have had a samsung TV to make things match perfect, but the Panasonic Plasma was just too good.


----------



## thataboy

This might be the HTIB for me, an admitted home theatre moron.


I have a Samsung 5271 TV, PS3, AppleTV, and HD cable box. So my question is this:


This receiver has 2 HDMI inputs, but I have 3 HDMI components. My TV has 3 HDMI inputs (they are all connected now). Could I leave all the components plugged into the TV via HDMI, and then connect the TV out to the receiver via optical or HDMI? That way I'd never have to switch audio source on the receiver.. just video source on the TV.


Thanks


----------



## TiVoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thataboy* /forum/post/12171952
> 
> 
> This might be the HTIB for me, an admitted home theatre moron.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 5271 TV, PS3, AppleTV, and HD cable box. So my question is this:
> 
> 
> This receiver has 2 HDMI inputs, but I have 3 HDMI components. My TV has 3 HDMI inputs (they are all connected now). Could I leave all the components plugged into the TV via HDMI, and then connect the TV out to the receiver via optical or HDMI? That way I'd never have to switch audio source on the receiver.. just video source on the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have the same TV. Unfortunately, that won't work. The optical out will only output 2 channel stereo if you're not using the internal digital tuner. You'll have to go with a receiver like the Onkyo 705 if you want 3 HDMI inputs. That's what I ended up doing in the end.


----------



## Star56

So I picked up this system earlier this evening. I am replacing a cheapie Sony 5.1 system in one of my rooms. It is a medium sized family room and the Sony actually sounded pretty good with solid bass.


Setup was snap...I hooked up a Toshiba A2 using HDMI. Had to set the HDMI audio output to PCM, bitstream gave me the static.


I decided to try Transformers since I had watched it just last evening and was impressed by the 5.1 track on my Sony (using optical). On the Samsung I got the LPCM indication and I plopped down in the recliner for some listening tests.


I did not expect too much difference...but was anxious to hear the DD+ track through the Samsung.


HOLY MOTHER OF ZEUS!!! It was like watching it for the first time!! The sub was pounding my room...I mean the floor and walls were literally vibrating through the first chapter. I was hearing detail and nuance completely missing on the cheap Sony system.

The surrounds were filled with detail I missed last night. Any fear that this thing would not be loud enough was gone. Amazing

.

I am completely satisfied! For $569 I get access to some great uncompressed audio tracks and a great looking and sounding system.


----------



## timmyboywonder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12184078
> 
> 
> So I picked up this system earlier this evening. I am replacing a cheapie Sony 5.1 system in one of my rooms. It is a medium sized family room and the Sony actually sounded pretty good with solid bass.
> 
> 
> Setup was snap...I hooked up a Toshiba A2 using HDMI. Had to set the HDMI audio output to PCM, bitstream gave me the static.
> 
> 
> I decided to try Transformers since I had watched it just last evening and was impressed by the 5.1 track on my Sony (using optical). On the Samsung I got the LPCM indication and I plopped down in the recliner for some listening tests.
> 
> 
> I did not expect too much difference...but was anxious to hear the DD+ track through the Samsung.
> 
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF ZEUS!!! It was like watching it for the first time!! The sub was pounding my room...I mean the floor and walls were literally vibrating through the first chapter. I was hearing detail and nuance completely missing on the cheap Sony system.
> 
> The surrounds were filled with detail I missed last night. Any fear that this thing would not be loud enough was gone. Amazing
> 
> .
> 
> I am completely satisfied! For $569 I get access to some great uncompressed audio tracks and a great looking and sounding system.



I think you just sold me


----------



## Weezy911

can someone tell me if it passes through both audio AND video through HDMI?

In some HTiB, HDMI only passes video. Does audio and video go through via hdmi or does it need a seperate audio connection?


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weezy911* /forum/post/12185754
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if it passes through both audio AND video through HDMI?
> 
> In some HTiB, HDMI only passes video. Does audio and video go through via hdmi or does it need a seperate audio connection?



I think you need to read at least the specs of the receiver, if you are lazy enough not to at even do that, you're lost in this place.

Do you even know what HDMI is???


----------



## gr8pinoydds

Can any one hep me out?


I am using HDMI inputs. One from the Motorola DCT 3416 I cable box to the Samsung receiver; HDMI input 2. Then I have HDMI from pioneer pdp 5070 into the monitor slot on back of the receiver. But still not getting any pic our sound. I have the function on receiver set to Sat HDMI 2. I get sound when using the the tuner.

Please help.....


----------



## Weezy911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12186511
> 
> 
> I think you need to read at least the specs of the receiver, if you are lazy enough not to at even do that, you're lost in this place.
> 
> Do you even know what HDMI is???



relax man im new. just calm down. and yea it high definition multimedia interface.


i just asked a question u didnt needa get in my face about it


----------



## C Dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weezy911* /forum/post/12185754
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if it passes through both audio AND video through HDMI?
> 
> In some HTiB, HDMI only passes video. Does audio and video go through via hdmi or does it need a seperate audio connection?



It passes video and audio through HDMI.


----------



## C Dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12184078
> 
> 
> So I picked up this system earlier this evening. I am replacing a cheapie Sony 5.1 system in one of my rooms. It is a medium sized family room and the Sony actually sounded pretty good with solid bass.
> 
> 
> Setup was snap...I hooked up a Toshiba A2 using HDMI. Had to set the HDMI audio output to PCM, bitstream gave me the static.
> 
> 
> I decided to try Transformers since I had watched it just last evening and was impressed by the 5.1 track on my Sony (using optical). On the Samsung I got the LPCM indication and I plopped down in the recliner for some listening tests.
> 
> 
> I did not expect too much difference...but was anxious to hear the DD+ track through the Samsung.
> 
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF ZEUS!!! It was like watching it for the first time!! The sub was pounding my room...I mean the floor and walls were literally vibrating through the first chapter. I was hearing detail and nuance completely missing on the cheap Sony system.
> 
> The surrounds were filled with detail I missed last night. Any fear that this thing would not be loud enough was gone. Amazing
> 
> .
> 
> I am completely satisfied! For $569 I get access to some great uncompressed audio tracks and a great looking and sounding system.



I agree. There is no reason for anyone to doubt that this HTiB wont be loud enough. Forget what you demo in the store. Take it home adjust it and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Weezy911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12184078
> 
> 
> So I picked up this system earlier this evening. I am replacing a cheapie Sony 5.1 system in one of my rooms. It is a medium sized family room and the Sony actually sounded pretty good with solid bass.
> 
> 
> Setup was snap...I hooked up a Toshiba A2 using HDMI. Had to set the HDMI audio output to PCM, bitstream gave me the static.
> 
> 
> I decided to try Transformers since I had watched it just last evening and was impressed by the 5.1 track on my Sony (using optical). On the Samsung I got the LPCM indication and I plopped down in the recliner for some listening tests.
> 
> 
> I did not expect too much difference...but was anxious to hear the DD+ track through the Samsung.
> 
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF ZEUS!!! It was like watching it for the first time!! The sub was pounding my room...I mean the floor and walls were literally vibrating through the first chapter. I was hearing detail and nuance completely missing on the cheap Sony system.
> 
> The surrounds were filled with detail I missed last night. Any fear that this thing would not be loud enough was gone. Amazing
> 
> .
> 
> I am completely satisfied! For $569 I get access to some great uncompressed audio tracks and a great looking and sounding system.



ok, you sold me, im getting this. How big are the speakers? they look small, but are they bigger in real life?


----------



## Weezy911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C Dub* /forum/post/12190583
> 
> 
> It passes video and audio through HDMI.



thank you, im probably going to get this now


----------



## FooserX

Can anyone confirm any weird problems with this receiver?


So far, I have once experienced playing the FM radio with no sound. I turned it off, and then turned it back on, and it worked fine.


I then have twice had a problem of hearing audio, but not seeing video on my TV.


I loved this little system, but man...I'm tired of getting things from Samsung that don't work. I'm debating getting another one of these, but getting a receiver and speakers seperately is tempting too.


After seeing one other person experiencing this issue, I'm hesitant to go buy another.


----------



## redlikefire02

just exchange it, sounds like either you're making some kind of mistake with hooking it up/operation or you got a bad apple.



PS guys and girls..


watched POTC 1 and 2 last night as well as spidey 3 (got the trilogy in blu but havent seen 1 and 2 yet) the scene where depp and bloom are on the boat and he says "can you sail under the command of a pirate or cant you" listen to the wind blowing from the left surround then the wind switches to the right. its like your actually on the ship. anyone that watches movies 5.1 is a MUST and 7.1 is a GIFT. lol. happy hearing.


----------



## Turbota6

I've found that if you're not using ALL Samsung components with their Anynet system you need to turn on this receiver FIRST before anything else. This tends to minimize, but not eliminate, the handshaking problems.


After talking with Best Buy again last night I'm going to try switching all my HDMI cables to 1.3 compatible ones to see if that makes any difference. Apparently someone else was having the same problems and I was told that the cables fixed the problem. I'll post the results.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FooserX* /forum/post/12193379
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm any weird problems with this receiver?
> 
> 
> So far, I have once experienced playing the FM radio with no sound. I turned it off, and then turned it back on, and it worked fine.
> 
> 
> I then have twice had a problem of hearing audio, but not seeing video on my TV.
> 
> 
> I loved this little system, but man...I'm tired of getting things from Samsung that don't work. I'm debating getting another one of these, but getting a receiver and speakers seperately is tempting too.
> 
> 
> After seeing one other person experiencing this issue, I'm hesitant to go buy another.


----------



## Turbota6

Good luck on finding those stands, or any stands, at Ikea. I have the same stands that were posted earlier and I thought they were a bargain at $25/pair. Problem is they discontinued all speaker stands around August of 2007. I tried to find another set here in Atlanta but they were all gone.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSMiKe06* /forum/post/12168889
> 
> 
> Awesome I was looking at those but I'm going to take a short trip to Ikea tonight to see other models. I just want them to hold not fall down. I don't want to spend a few hundred on stands as I need two pair.


----------



## FooserX

I'm don't have the manual anymore.

Is there anyway to use this receiver without Anynet?

I have a panasonic plasma, and the tv was automatically switching to HDMI input when I played the DVD.


So this problem is called a handshaking issue? It's always there? That blows. Is that normal for all receivers?


How can I hook this puppy up wrong? It's so easy...I have 2 cables pretty much! one in and one out.


----------



## Weezy911

can anyone confirm if these speaker stands should work for the speakers of this HTiB?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## FooserX

In terms of the average Joe's listening experience...


What is the difference between 4ohms and 8ohms?


The wattage on this HTIB looks really good compared to other normal receivers and speakers...so I'm wondering why people wouldn't want to get this?


----------



## Sigifrith

Can someone confirm if this has HDMI 1.3 please?

13 pages is a lot to read thru.


----------



## redlikefire02

updated very first post with new prices and where to get them, also HDMI version for those asking.


currently Nov 12, 2007 at 8:07pm EST BB price - 539.99


----------



## WBFletcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12193535
> 
> 
> Good luck on finding those stands, or any stands, at Ikea. I have the same stands that were posted earlier and I thought they were a bargain at $25/pair. Problem is they discontinued all speaker stands around August of 2007. *I tried to find another set here in Atlanta* but they were all gone.




Thanks for saving me a trip from Powder Springs!


That is NOT a pleasant drive in the first place, then to find out the stands aren't available.... *shudder*


At least my wife would enjoy going to IKEA - I hate fighting the ATL traffic.

Any clue of a place nearby that has anything similar?


----------



## redlikefire02

like i said .. wal-mart ..


----------



## SSMiKe06

So far my Wal-Mart has nothing for the stands. I'm still waiting for my HDMI cable to get in ( hopefully by Wednesday ) but I still want those stands. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Turbota6

Ok, tried switching all 3 cables to Pure AV cables from Sam's that state they are 1.3 compatible and still having the same problems. Still no picture or sound when switching from my PS3 back to my DTV HR-20 and still get that popping/crackling noise when hitting play after FF on a DVD or BD. Might try calling Sony to see if it's a problem with the TV but this is getting frustrating. Other than the above problems I am enjoying the system.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12193453
> 
> 
> I've found that if you're not using ALL Samsung components with their Anynet system you need to turn on this receiver FIRST before anything else. This tends to minimize, but not eliminate, the handshaking problems.
> 
> 
> After talking with Best Buy again last night I'm going to try switching all my HDMI cables to 1.3 compatible ones to see if that makes any difference. Apparently someone else was having the same problems and I was told that the cables fixed the problem. I'll post the results.


----------



## Sigifrith

Thanks redlikefire02 and Turbota6. I'm trying to build a system that's HDMI 1.3 throughout, so it's a deal breaker for me. No we just need some lower prices soon.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weezy911* /forum/post/12193037
> 
> 
> ok, you sold me, im getting this. How big are the speakers? they look small, but are they bigger in real life?



The surrounds are 10 inches long and 4 inches wide. The center is a foot long and about 4 inches wide. The subwoofer is just plain big











I decided to give Blu Ray a spin through the system. I hooked my PS3 using HDMI...set the output to PCM. Popped in The remastered Fifth Element which has a TrueHD track.


Yowza...blew me away once again. Floor creaking under the pressure from the subwoofer...the midrange and highs are crystal clear...just a completely breathtaking sonic experience.


It sounds like the price has dropped $30 since Saturday. WIll go back to BB tommorow and get a price match.


Great system!


----------



## TDog22

I am a audio newbie, but I did read a post earlier in this thread about calibration of the system. Since the Samsung 720 doesnt auto-calibrate, what is the best way to perform that? How much is an SPL meter, and in fact what does it actually do?


----------



## bunja94

just bring home the baby last night...$539 on sale/price matching at BB. There is a 10% discount coupon on the web but from the regular price $599. Woooah!! this system rocks my family room.


----------



## Weezy911

So does anyone have this as a 7.1 setup. Meaning did you buy another 2 speakers? If so how is it? I can imagine amazing because if 5.1 is great 7.1 must be amazing.


Also, how much do the speakers weigh? Im looking for a nice stand but i dont want to get a stand that wont support all the speakers (excluding center channel and sub)


im really sorry for asking to many questions but i just like to make sure i got everything straight before i purchase

im so sold on this system and im going to get this around xmas


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12200284
> 
> 
> Ok, tried switching all 3 cables to Pure AV cables from Sam's that state they are 1.3 compatible and still having the same problems. Still no picture or sound when switching from my PS3 back to my DTV HR-20 and still get that popping/crackling noise when hitting play after FF on a DVD or BD. Might try calling Sony to see if it's a problem with the TV but this is getting frustrating. Other than the above problems I am enjoying the system.



1.3 compatible doesnt mean theyre 1.3a.


try monoprice.com .. i just ordered myself 3 HDMI's from there today for under 50 bucks! 1.3a and a 10.0 GB transfer. monster can kiss my a$$


----------



## kasuza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12210208
> 
> 
> 1.3 compatible doesnt mean theyre 1.3a.
> 
> 
> try monoprice.com .. i just ordered myself 3 HDMI's from there today for under 50 bucks! 1.3a and a 10.0 GB transfer. monster can kiss my a$$



Same here; however, i only ordered two HDMI 1.3a version (6 feet). One HDMI for my PS3 and another HDMI from Onkyo SR-800 receiver to my HDTV. Also, i bought 150ft of 12AWG speaker wires, 3 coax cables (sub, DTV, DVD player), and 2 optical cables (PS3 and Xbox 360) high performance.

I am so stupid that I should buy Samsung HT-AS720 instead of Onkyo HT-SR800. I didn't know that there is no HDMI-audio pass through in Onkyo HT-SR800.


----------



## kasuza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weezy911* /forum/post/12206377
> 
> 
> So does anyone have this as a 7.1 setup. Meaning did you buy another 2 speakers? If so how is it? I can imagine amazing because if 5.1 is great 7.1 must be amazing.
> 
> 
> Also, how much do the speakers weigh? Im looking for a nice stand but i dont want to get a stand that wont support all the speakers (excluding center channel and sub)
> 
> 
> im really sorry for asking to many questions but i just like to make sure i got everything straight before i purchase
> 
> im so sold on this system and im going to get this around xmas



outpost.com or fry's electronic stores sell Polk Audio R50 Cherry Each Two-way floorstanding Speakers (two) for $139

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/400...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12210208
> 
> 
> 1.3 compatible doesnt mean theyre 1.3a.
> 
> 
> try monoprice.com .. i just ordered myself 3 HDMI's from there today for under 50 bucks! 1.3a and a 10.0 GB transfer. monster can kiss my a$$



arent the cables at mono like 5 bucks each? how did you come up with 50?


----------



## redlikefire02

i ordered the 1.3a 24G CL2's 3 of them at 15 each.


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12213969
> 
> 
> i ordered the 1.3a 24G CL2's 3 of them at 15 each.



I see

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...mat=4#feedback 


I'm going to upgrade mine soon


btw, let us know if you notice any difference


----------



## Koobs

so whats the verdict?


Can any custom setup out perform this system for the same price?



All i keep hearing is yea you can get this and this speaker system for 450 with this and this receiver for like 300 and smoke this out of the water... but


people...this system is blue ray, hdmi, 1080p capable for 499-599 price range.


can you build something that will out perform this system for that price?


----------



## redlikefire02

the closest ive come to replicating this system would be the onkyo 605 or 705/ yamaha v1700 (1700 only has HDMI 1.2a) most around 600 just for the reciever and the onkyo 7.1 speaker package at 200.00 on amazon also. plus speaker wire, we're up to 800 minimal here. so really no. if you have a budget of 550 or less and need/want a complete system immediately this is the route to go with no questions asked. if you want to piece together a home system over time and are in no rush i do believe that there is other alternatives out there that will in fact blow the AS720 away. but not a HTIB, not yet at least. remember, your comparing apples to oranges. HTIB vs. custom.


also anyone noticing all the posts on "help with my onkyo 800" and how people are upset by it and its features? i love being this guy so ill say it .. i told you so!


----------



## Koobs

what about the other popular onkyo HTIB (908)?


the 7.1 setup



how does this samsung and the onkyo HTIB compare?


----------



## burlap123

Hey guys,


Just got the AS720, and I must say that I like it. I just set up a sr600 for a co worker (not on the same level, I know), but the 720 whoops up on that Onkyo. The only thing that the Onkyo had on it was the ease of use. The menu system just seemed much more intuitive to me.


The surround on Warhawk is quite good, if you're up to figuring out a good bench test.


On to my issue. I have my ps3 hooked up to my 720 via hdmi, and hdmi to my sharp aquos. I've been trying to get my ps3 to output surround sound via my pure hdmi connection while playing an audio cd. It will only output in stereo, even though it says it's outputting in surround.


Common remedies that I've tried:

1. Reconnect speakers (not needed tho, they work for surround on 5.1 settings from Uncharted)

2. Attempt to cycle through settings (not available in hdmi mode, or atleast it won't take effect.)


I was hoping that it would play it in neo:6 or atleast matrix it, but I've not been able to get it done. Called samsung, but it's too new for their tech's to know what's up.


Help?


----------



## redlikefire02

set your PS3 audio to bitstream


----------



## Sigifrith

Bought mine at Best Buy today! Now the hours drag til I can get home & play with it.


----------



## burlap123

Unfortunatly, bitstream isn't the issue It's already set as bitstream.










I'm thinking the unit doesn't have the capability to do it via hdmi.


I know it'll do it when it's an optical input, but I already have the hdmi cables, and I'll be upgrading to 7.1 with a couple more of their speakers in the future, so optical really isn't an option. I guess I'll just be looking at playing the cd through my laptop I guess. Turtle beach makes an spdif output via usb for like $30.


----------



## SSMiKe06

Well, finally got my HDMI cable today. Still playing with the settings from my PS3 via HDMI at LPCM or Bitstream. Meh, I'll try out some stuff before I come back and ask newbie questions


----------



## Lunchmeat523

Hi, I think this system is exactly what I was looking for in my price range. I have two questions though.


1. My wife wants to make sure she can hook up her Ipod to it. How would one go about doing this?


2. I have the Tosh A2, will I be getting the TrueHD passthrough? or in other words what is the HD DVD equivalent for the best possible sound?


Thanks for all the help and tips.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lunchmeat523* /forum/post/12226602
> 
> 
> Hi, I think this system is exactly what I was looking for in my price range. I have two questions though.
> 
> 
> 1. My wife wants to make sure she can hook up her Ipod to it. How would one go about doing this?
> 
> 
> 2. I have the Tosh A2, will I be getting the TrueHD passthrough? or in other words what is the HD DVD equivalent for the best possible sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and tips.




1. google this "Belkin TuneCommand AV"


and


2. i have no idea lol im a bluray expert hd dvd, you'll have to let someone else answer that


----------



## DFGum

Hey!~ looking at this system and am wondering something.

It has 2 HDMI ports inputs and a output now let me get this right...

I can hook the 360 and a ps3 to this receiver and use receiver to tv using a hdmi cable and that will cover both sound video? I have a cable box i think that takes HDMI also, is it possible to run the hdmi cable to the tv, and the tv will output the sound to the receiver...? or do i need to find a 3 HDMI port receiver?


Basiclly what i mean is like i said, plug 2 game systems with 1 hdmi cable only each to the receiver, they drop there audio off to be played there(or keep it and let it loop to tv in back whatever), and let the video go to the tv, i want the cable box to go straight to tv, drop the picture off and put the sound to the receiver...

Will this system work for me?


----------



## redlikefire02

for your first question yes. IF you wanted all 3 you would need a 3 port one BUT cable/satellite is only 1080i at best so id suggest running that component and optical because theres no need for HDMI with 1080i anways, and the PS3 and 360 run that HDMI. OR you could get an HDMI switcher (like the oppo 3 in 1 out) and have 4 HDMI ports which i may do in the future myself, but thats still a ways away.


----------



## DFGum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12229000
> 
> 
> for your first question yes. IF you wanted all 3 you would need a 3 port one BUT cable/satellite is only 1080i at best so id suggest running that component and optical because theres no need for HDMI with 1080i anways, and the PS3 and 360 run that HDMI. OR you could get an HDMI switcher (like the oppo 3 in 1 out) and have 4 HDMI ports which i may do in the future myself, but thats still a ways away.



Ill have to check the cable box to see if it has component and optical.. It better


----------



## tvscreen

OK so i'm going to get this system, hopefully this weekend. I have a couple q's about setup. I don't think anyone else has asked this, i browsed the 14 pages on here but didn't see anything. Sorry if i'm repeating and sorry they're nubish questions.


1. Do i need to upgrade the speaker wire? My longest wire will be probably be 25ft, whats a good gage?


2. I'm going to need to use a DVI to HDMI cable for my DVR. I see there's 24 and 28 gage. Which do i need? Also they don't say if they're 1.3. Should i get a 1.3 HDMI and a DVI converter instead?


----------



## kasuza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvscreen* /forum/post/12229810
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do i need to upgrade the speaker wire? My longest wire will be probably be 25ft, whats a good gage?
> 
> 
> 2. I'm going to need to use a DVI to HDMI cable for my DVR. I see there's 24 and 28 gage. Which do i need? Also they don't say if they're 1.3. Should i get a 1.3 HDMI and a DVI converter instead?



You should get 12 gauge or 16 gauge at monoprice for $35 (100ft). Since, Samsung HT-AS720 support HDMI version 1.3, so you should get HDMI version 1.3.


----------



## DFGum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12229000
> 
> 
> for your first question yes. IF you wanted all 3 you would need a 3 port one BUT cable/satellite is only 1080i at best so id suggest running that component and optical because theres no need for HDMI with 1080i anways, and the PS3 and 360 run that HDMI. OR you could get an HDMI switcher (like the oppo 3 in 1 out) and have 4 HDMI ports which i may do in the future myself, but thats still a ways away.



hmmm i forget can 1080i go over component.. i thought it was only composite?


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvscreen* /forum/post/12229810
> 
> 
> OK so i'm going to get this system, hopefully this weekend. I have a couple q's about setup. I don't think anyone else has asked this, i browsed the 14 pages on here but didn't see anything. Sorry if i'm repeating and sorry they're nubish questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Do i need to upgrade the speaker wire? My longest wire will be probably be 25ft, whats a good gage?
> 
> 
> 2. I'm going to need to use a DVI to HDMI cable for my DVR. I see there's 24 and 28 gage. Which do i need? Also they don't say if they're 1.3. Should i get a 1.3 HDMI and a DVI converter instead?



for your first question, yes...use 12-14 gauge speakerwire


----------



## C Dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lunchmeat523* /forum/post/12226602
> 
> 
> Hi, I think this system is exactly what I was looking for in my price range. I have two questions though.
> 
> 
> 1. My wife wants to make sure she can hook up her Ipod to it. How would one go about doing this?
> 
> 
> 2. I have the Tosh A2, will I be getting the TrueHD passthrough? or in other words what is the HD DVD equivalent for the best possible sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and tips.



It will pass the TrueHD through as long as the player decodes it. I have both HD DVD and Blu ray. Sounds great either way.


----------



## trojanwr21

C Dub, do you have to set the HD DVD/BD player to PCM or downmixed PCM since the receiver can't decode the TrueHD/DTS-HD? I don't have this HTIB yet but I am planning on buying it soon to complete my home theatre system. I have a Toshiba HD-A35 that can decode all the sound formats, I'm just wondering what setting is used to send the audio stream over to the receiver. I've read the A35 manual but I need it explained in more simpler terms. And if it doesn't sound like I know what I am talking about it's because I don't =) This is my first venture into a home audio setup.


----------



## zzzpt

When will this product arrive in europe...

Contacted samsung in my country, portugal, and they didnt even hear'd about this system LOL


Are we in another planet ?


----------



## Koobs

i called J&R to order the system for 499. i needed to check my broker fees for this system so i called back 2 days later and now this system is 599!!!


they offered 550 but i rather just get it from a local best buy for 539 without paying for shipping. sucks.


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12235632
> 
> 
> i called J&R to order the system for 499. i needed to check my broker fees for this system so i called back 2 days later and now this system is 599!!!
> 
> 
> they offered 550 but i rather just get it from a local best buy for 539 without paying for shipping. sucks.



they will drop the price soon again to 499


----------



## C Dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trojanwr21* /forum/post/12234067
> 
> 
> C Dub, do you have to set the HD DVD/BD player to PCM or downmixed PCM since the receiver can't decode the TrueHD/DTS-HD? I don't have this HTIB yet but I am planning on buying it soon to complete my home theatre system. I have a Toshiba HD-A35 that can decode all the sound formats, I'm just wondering what setting is used to send the audio stream over to the receiver. I've read the A35 manual but I need it explained in more simpler terms. And if it doesn't sound like I know what I am talking about it's because I don't =) This is my first venture into a home audio setup.



Set to output PCM.


----------



## DFGum

So anyone want to explain what samsung was thinking with 5 audio, 4 composite video?

Most likely someone wanting the HDMI plugs would want component as well?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DFGum* /forum/post/12243451
> 
> 
> So anyone want to explain what samsung was thinking with 5 audio, 4 composite video?
> 
> Most likely someone wanting the HDMI plugs would want component as well?



i very much agree on this but sadly i have no use for component, and its going to eventually die out, HDMI is taking over with the 1080p thing.


----------



## leggy

Can someone help me with this please?


I have Sony 40V3000 LCD. I am planning to buy PS3 (for its BR) and have Dish Network VIP211 HD receiver. My question is, can I send the video using HDMI (1 from the receiver and 1 from the PS3) to the TV just for the picture, and send 1 HDMI from the receiver and 1 from the PS3 to the AS720 just for the sound? Thus watch only the picture on the TV and the sound on the AS720?


Thanks.


----------



## Turbota6

You could send only sound to the AS720 but the PS3 only has 1 HDMI out and I'd be willing to bet the same is true for your Dish receiver. If you link both to the TV via HDMI you'd have to send the sound with either optical or digital out to the AS720 and thus would lose some of the so-called benefits that HDMI offers (i.e. uncompressed audio, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD, etc.).


I just ordered some new HDMI v1.3a cables to hopefully fix my problem I posted earlier. If that doesn't fix it I may end up taking this back to Best Buy for an exchange to see if it's something with this particular receiver. The handshaking problem is actually getting worse. I guess I could always resort to going straight to my TV as well but that's not what I bought this system for.


"We have the technology..." it's just not bug free yet!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leggy* /forum/post/12248666
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with this please?
> 
> 
> I have Sony 40V3000 LCD. I am planning to buy PS3 (for its BR) and have Dish Network VIP211 HD receiver. My question is, can I send the video using HDMI (1 from the receiver and 1 from the PS3) to the TV just for the picture, and send 1 HDMI from the receiver and 1 from the PS3 to the AS720 just for the sound? Thus watch only the picture on the TV and the sound on the AS720?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## leggy

Thanks Turbota,


So the solution would be to sebd both the PS3 and the receiver to the AS720 then from there send the video signal to the TV through HDMI? If so, is there going to be any lose int the quality of the video signal or any other problems?


----------



## Turbota6

There isn't supposed to be based on this receiver being 1080P capable. But check my earlier posts, I've had some switching problems between the HDMI inputs and haven't narrowed down the problem yet.







Samsung says there's no problem and they can't replicate it on their end (using all Samsung products of course). I'm hoping new cables will fix it but at this point I'm a little doubtful. FYI, I'm also running to a Sony TV, check my profile for more specs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leggy* /forum/post/12251510
> 
> 
> Thanks Turbota,
> 
> 
> So the solution would be to sebd both the PS3 and the receiver to the AS720 then from there send the video signal to the TV through HDMI? If so, is there going to be any lose int the quality of the video signal or any other problems?


----------



## chasu

hey guys, i m thinking of purchasing this set when its out in canada. right now i am using the logitech z5500 as my home theatre and some crap stereo speakers for my computer. my plan is to purchase this set, and return the z5500 to my pc.


my question is, although z5500 is not even real home theatre, will this samsung set sound alot nicer than my z5500? cuz my alternative choice is to simply purchase another set of z5500 for my computer speakers for only $250. do you guys think its worth it to spend the extra 300 dollar for the samsung?


i mostly play ps3 or 360 on my home theatre, am really interested in all this lossless audio for blueray


----------



## townbean

Hey for all of you who have this system set up-- If you have 3 HDMI components (PS3, DVD 1080P Upscale, and HDTV Cable Box) how do you guys set it up with only 2 inputs? I guess I wouldnt mind running an optical out of the TV for the cable box audio, but it lessens the quality right?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *townbean* /forum/post/12253723
> 
> 
> Hey for all of you who have this system set up-- If you have 3 HDMI components (PS3, DVD 1080P Upscale, and HDTV Cable Box) how do you guys set it up with only 2 inputs? I guess I wouldnt mind running an optical out of the TV for the cable box audio, but it lessens the quality right?



no, not from a cable box. theres no lossless audio from cable boxes that i know of. an opitcal out will be just dandy.


like discussed before 3+ HDMI connections and you will need a switcher (like the 4in x 2out 1.3a from monoprice) or another solution.


and remember when/if buying a switcher that its 1.3a that can pass deep color and lossless audio and not just compatible 1.3.







wouldnt want to waste the capabilites of the AS720 for the wrong switch


i am wondering why you care about the DVD upscaler when your PS3 is just as good and does the same thing. sell the upscaler and enjoy more blu-rays or games dude.


----------



## townbean

i like using it for ease of use and because it plays divx format


----------



## Koobs

yay!!!! I did a risky buy and got my girl to buy it for me when she was in Buffalo. came out to 720 with taxes, duties and full warranty (i can use this warranty in canada)


Honestly this is more than enough for my small room and it sounds sickk.



I need some help because it took me like 4hours to set everything up (including cable hidding) so im super confused now.



I will have for now only two things hooked up via HDMI (dont have anything else at the moment)


Satelite/cable box - does an HDMI cable eliminate all analoge cables? so will it just be one HDMI from BOX to Receiver, then one from receiver to TV?


Xbox 360 - will an hdmi eliminate the analog cables aswell? will my xbox only run power and hdmi to run it?


does the receiver only use one HDMI for video and shares it among other devices as you switch?



am i missing anything? like anyother cables besides HDMI? like for sound or something?


sorry newb...out


----------



## Turbota6

Yes, if you only have 2 components hooked up you should really only have 3 HDMI cables and that's it. HDMI will carry the video and audio and the receiver will switch between the inputs to carry the video to the TV. The receiver will take care of the audio unless you chose to bypass it and send the sound to the TV (but why would you do that).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12258814
> 
> 
> does the receiver only use one HDMI for video and shares it among other devices as you switch?
> 
> 
> am i missing anything? like anyother cables besides HDMI? like for sound or something?


----------



## Koobs

so 3 HDMI cables should be fine for now. and if i want to hook up a blue ray later on i can just get the 1.3 splitter and another cable correct?


thanks for your help


----------



## intenze

How much was the duties?

Did you get extra warranty? or is it transferable to Canada?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12258814
> 
> 
> yay!!!! I did a risky buy and got my girl to buy it for me when she was in Buffalo. came out to 720 with taxes, *duties* and full warranty (i can use this warranty in canada)


----------



## freelancerx

hey everybody im new to these forums but they've answered a lot of questions i had regarding this samsung i actually went and bought it... hah i love it! but now i want to get some satellite speakers for it for 7.1 but i don't know where to look? i was thinking of getting two more that come with the system but i cant seem to find them anywhere does anyone know where i might find them or else have some recommendations.


----------



## Koobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intenze* /forum/post/12265226
> 
> 
> How much was the duties?
> 
> Did you get extra warranty? or is it transferable to Canada?



honestly it all depends on the guy you get. It was supposed to be 5% duty and 13% tax but he only charged me the tax.


also if you go to a store you will see a higher price than online, you have to ask customer service to honour the price match from online ($539)


I got the $80 warranty for it that is 4 years i believe and transferable to Canada. and there is a 8.75% tax in buffalo


do your math with the info i gave ya


----------



## ivanquiteno

AS720 - I am a newbie so please excuse if my questions are dumb.

1. What 4 ohm speakers (assuming they should be 4 ohm) would be best for the supplemental rear surround? Something smaller than the boxed speakers?

2. anyone added additional speakers yet? results?

3. would wall mounting the back speakers that come with set horizontally affect their performance negatively in any way?

4. My cablebox does not have HDMI output. Do the cable companies have upgrades upon request? or do you have to use some sort of adapter?

5. Someone mentioned going to radio shack to buy something to calibrate your speakers. Does anyone know what he was referring to?

Thanks


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12259867
> 
> 
> so 3 HDMI cables should be fine for now. and if i want to hook up a blue ray later on i can just get the 1.3 splitter and another cable correct?
> 
> 
> thanks for your help



correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanquiteno* /forum/post/12275843
> 
> 
> AS720 - I am a newbie so please excuse if my questions are dumb.
> 
> 1. What 4 ohm speakers (assuming they should be 4 ohm) would be best for the supplemental rear surround? Something smaller than the boxed speakers?
> 
> 2. anyone added additional speakers yet? results?
> 
> 3. would wall mounting the back speakers that come with set horizontally affect their performance negatively in any way?
> 
> 4. My cablebox does not have HDMI output. Do the cable companies have upgrades upon request? or do you have to use some sort of adapter?
> 
> 5. Someone mentioned going to radio shack to buy something to calibrate your speakers. Does anyone know what he was referring to?
> 
> Thanks



id like to know a few of those questions too, as i have yet to do mine at 7.1


as for ..__4__.. i can answer... as long as it has opitcal/digital out you'll be fine. you wont need an HDMI box, but it doesnt hurt to ask the company.


----------



## ivanquiteno

Went to order my HT-AS720 from Best Buy $539.99 and I see the model is

HT-AS720ST? So I googled it to see if it was just a best buy only model number, but they have this model available in other sites as well. What gives, is this the same system or what??


----------



## redlikefire02

yes, same thing.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanquiteno* /forum/post/12276284
> 
> 
> Went to order my HT-AS720 from Best Buy $539.99 and I see the model is
> 
> HT-AS720ST? So I googled it to see if it was just a best buy only model number, but they have this model available in other sites as well. What gives, is this the same system or what??



Yes. Same system.


----------



## entropy1980

OK so I bought mine set it up, and well.... I can get sound from the rears in the test mode but I can't get any from any other source. I have my PS3 hooked and my Tosh HD-DVD but only getting sound from the fronts..... any ideas? Both are hooked up via HDMI.


Ok so this is strange (well at least I think so.) I have my TiVo HD hooked up via component to the TV with an Optical cable out to the HT-AS720S and I do sound from the rears. Can this thing not do surround over HDMI? Do I have to hook up an optical or coax to get surround? Or am I just missing a setting?


UPDATE:


I am idiot this post helped me: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12046301


----------



## mayongzhong

I bought this HT-AS729ST from BB this weekend, but just realized it does not come with wireless connection. How is it going to be if I use a wireless connector? I probably have to because I have hardfloor in the family room.


----------



## rybrammer

Since this system has 7.1 capability, does anyone know how I can get two extra Samsung satellites to match what comes in the box? I know I can get some 4ohm speakers that would be close to them, but I would really like to have the Sammys.....thanks.


----------



## DarkFalcon

I can't decide which Home theater system to go with, This one, or the Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1....


----------



## Turbota6

I just got my new HDMI v1.3a cables from Monoprice (took a little while with the holiday last week). As I expected, no improvement in the problem described below. I will say that the problem was getting WORSE and these cables brought it back to the original handshaking issue but still not perfect. I did switch my audio output on the PS3 to Linear PCM and although it converts the audio it did eliminate the popping noise when using FF on a BD.


On the DirecTV remote code it seems like they don't have one yet.


Overall, I guess I'm a little disappointed with these issues but I guess you get what you pay for. I'm now considering returning the system before my 30 days is up and spending more to buy an actual receiver and separate speakers. I've read the posts on the Onkyo TX-SR705 and it seems like a great deal for the money. Now just have to decide on speakers. Looking to spend between $500-$750 on a 5.1 set and considering Klipsch, Definitive, and Polk. Any suggestions? They don't have to be satellite as long as they fit the budget.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12158794
> 
> 
> The rest of my system consists of a DirecTV HR-20 DVR and PS3 hooked to the receiver via HDMI then to my Sony SXRD 60" KDS-60A2020. I did notice the "popping" noise when playing BD on the PS3 (mostly when using FF to play) but my audio was already set to bitstream so not sure what I can do there. My biggest problem is when switching between my 2 HDMI devices. If I'm using my DVR on the SAT input and hit "3" on the remote for DVD input (PS3) everything works fine. When I try to go back to SAT by hitting "5" on the remote I get a black screen, not blank, and no audio. If I try hitting another direct input on the remote, like "4" for example, then hit "5" the video and sound come back.
> 
> 
> Finally, has anyone found the code to control this unit via a DirecTV remote?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12319657
> 
> 
> I just got my new HDMI v1.3a cables from Monoprice (took a little while with the holiday last week). As I expected, no improvement in the problem described below. I will say that the problem was getting WORSE and these cables brought it back to the original handshaking issue but still not perfect. I did switch my audio output on the PS3 to Linear PCM and although it converts the audio it did eliminate the popping noise when using FF on a BD.
> 
> 
> On the DirecTV remote code it seems like they don't have one yet.
> 
> 
> Overall, I guess I'm a little disappointed with these issues but I guess you get what you pay for. I'm now considering returning the system before my 30 days is up and spending more to buy an actual receiver and separate speakers. I've read the posts on the Onkyo TX-SR705 and it seems like a great deal for the money. Now just have to decide on speakers. Looking to spend between $500-$750 on a 5.1 set and considering Klipsch, Definitive, and Polk. Any suggestions? They don't have to be satellite as long as they fit the budget.



thats sad too because im very much enjoying mine now that ive had it for a while. i really think its a sinch to use and everyone compliments how good it looks and sounds. ive had a few girlfriends over and they even know how to work the remote, if thats not saying its easy i dont know what is...


best of luck though dude, im sure youll find something good.


----------



## burlap123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12319943
> 
> 
> thats sad too because im very much enjoying mine now that ive had it for a while. i really think its a sinch to use and everyone compliments how good it looks and sounds. *ive had a few girlfriends over* and they even know how to work the remote, if thats not saying its easy i dont know what is...
> 
> 
> best of luck though dude, im sure youll find something good.



I call BS.


----------



## redlikefire02

you can call BS all you want, i cant help that i get attention from multiple women. it basically comes with my profession. whether they are just friends or girls that im dating would be a different story now wouldnt it? maybe you should check my profile and see what i do for a living, that should let you retract that call.


----------



## Sigifrith

I sent an eMail to Samsung today, asking if I can buy 2 more speakers to

match mine. I'll post their response when it comes.


----------



## Turbota6

Just talked to a friend who bought the same system with a brand new Samsung TV & Samsung DVD player (HDMI). He is experiencing some of the same handshaking problems as me. That leads me to believe that my unit wasn't just an isolated incident. Sorry, guess it's just a little too buggy for me. I was hoping this system would convince me not to buy a separate receiver and speakers but it looks like that's what I'll end up doing. No worries, just a bit of a hassle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12319943
> 
> 
> thats sad too because im very much enjoying mine now that ive had it for a while. i really think its a sinch to use and everyone compliments how good it looks and sounds. ive had a few girlfriends over and they even know how to work the remote, if thats not saying its easy i dont know what is...
> 
> 
> best of luck though dude, im sure youll find something good.


----------



## pettit03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12323224
> 
> 
> you can call BS all you want, i cant help that i get attention from multiple women. it basically comes with my profession. whether they are just friends or girls that im dating would be a different story now wouldnt it? maybe you should check my profile and see what i do for a living, that should let you retract that call.



You have posted on this thread almost 70 times. You tell people with a problem to return it to a store. Do you own this thread? Seriously do you? Man all I want to hear from you is your experience of the HTiB not read your post every 10th post.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pettit03* /forum/post/12324701
> 
> 
> You have posted on this thread almost 70 times. You tell people with a problem to return it to a store. Do you own this thread? Seriously do you? Man all I want to hear from you is your experience of the HTiB not read your post every 10th post.




and? lots of people have PM'ed me asking for help with it, thanking me for it, etc. I always pay attention to my threads to see if anything would need to be updated in the first post (which ive done on several occasions). I enjoy helping people out, its no sweat off my back im a cool guy. He said he might return it and thats his decision not mine and I wished him luck on finding something good, in a non-sarcastic manner. I think I have contributed much to this thread, pictures and all, never once about my personal life til that guy said i was BSing. No I do not own this thread, but I just owned you.


----------



## FooserX

Turbota, I returned this system because of the same issues. Once I read that others had it as well, I wasn't going to mess around with exchanging it 5+ times in hopes that I get a working model. I also had issues with my Samsung 4665 dropping HDMI inputs. Ugh...I was so sick of returning things to the store.


I bought a $500 Yamaha receiver 661, and some Klipsch Reference tower speakers, woofer, center for a lot more than your budget, but I'm super happy with them.


I also saw that the Klipsch Quintet Synergy speaker system was on sale for $399 on Black Friday I believe. I paid 750 for it (but returned them because I wanted to go bigger). They were small, elegant and sounded great. If you can get that deal, then get a decent receiver....maybe buy the woofer later.


I didn't want to skimp now, and upgrade later...seems like a waste of money. Better to just break the bank now and be happy for years!


----------



## Turbota6

Fooser,


Glad to see I'm not the only one with the problem. It seems the system works fine for some, for others not. I just happen to fall into that latter group. I'll probably end up with the Onkyo receiver and just keep my fingers crossed that the same thing doesn't happen with it.


----------



## palehorse

only 2 HDMI, and no component inputs?!


useless...


Why does every HTIB have a fatal flaw? With the Sony, it's the passive sub and proporietary speaker connectors; and with this Samsung, we're just one connection short of perfection!


bah... I guess I'll have to save more money for a real system... these HTIB's are all useless for anyone with a normal Home setup (STB, Game Console, and DVD Player).


I would buy a HTIB if it had the following:


* 7.1 compatible

* At least 3 HDMI inputs

* Active sub

* standard speaker plugs


so far, no dice...


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> bah... I guess I'll have to save more money for a real system... these HTIB's are all useless for anyone with a normal Home setup (STB, Game Console, and DVD Player).



Component works fine for the STB, that's what I use. HDTV only uses 720p and 1080i, component video handles that fine. So you connect an optical cable to the receiver, not a big deal at all.



> Quote:
> I would buy a HTIB if it had the following:
> 
> 
> * 7.1 compatible
> 
> * At least 3 HDMI inputs
> 
> * Active sub
> 
> * standard speaker plugs
> 
> 
> so far, no dice...



That's why you buy seperates!! Piece together exactly what you want.


----------



## Star56

In my room I have a PS3, an Xbox360, a DVHS machine, DVR and two projectors and the Samsung works perfectly in my setup.


----------



## burlap123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12324893
> 
> 
> and? lots of people have PM'ed me asking for help with it, thanking me for it, etc. I always pay attention to my threads to see if anything would need to be updated in the first post (which ive done on several occasions). I enjoy helping people out, its no sweat off my back im a cool guy. He said he might return it and thats his decision not mine and I wished him luck on finding something good, in a non-sarcastic manner. I think I have contributed much to this thread, pictures and all, never once about my personal life til that guy said i was BSing. No I do not own this thread, but I just owned you.



It was a joke. Get a life.


----------



## gorby1

you can get the speakers on samsung.com, under accessories for this system. btw the samsung duo bluray/hd player is available for pre-order on amazon this morning.


----------



## Sigifrith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gorby1* /forum/post/12338177
> 
> 
> you can get the speakers on samsung.com, under accessories for this system. btw the samsung duo bluray/hd player is available for pre-order on amazon this morning.




Thanks, I hadn't found that. Here is the link:
http://www.samsungparts.com/search/s...modelid=475574


----------



## danhs0supa

how does this compare to the Onkyo s894?


----------



## Koobs

okay with some struggles I finally hooked up my xbox via HDMI through my receiver to my TV.


while the xbox was hooked up to component it worked under 1080p but when I switched it up to HDMI it only gave me a possible option to 1080p (on my xbox)


wer is the issue here? why cant i play in 1080p? is it the TV, the recever or the xbox side of things? (they all support 1080p)


on a side note here is my review so far

***REVIEW***


For the money an amazing system if you have a small room. I sit about 5 feet from my TV on a low couch and everything sounds so vivid and live.


Very user friendly and the manual isnt 100 pages long... you have pictures and explanations of everything you need.


the sub is also really good to come out of a HTIB system, i upgraded the tiny cable it came with though (one from monoprice).


My Current setup is HD satelite box via HDMI and xbox 360 via HDMI

I was worried about an HD DVD player if i get one but I think im going to get the XBOX360 HD player in order to get it via HDMI but not use a port (that i dont have) on my receiver, because i can just hook it up to my xbox (which is already hooked up to HDMI)


best game to test the system on? BLACK on regular xbox!!! wow


----------



## JimmyHaver

First of all - I am a newbie - so admittedly not very technically savvy with this stuff.


I recently just purchased the HT-AS720 but am having a problem with the picture and sound dropping out occasionally when I am changing channels on my digital box (Pace Tahoe). I am using HDMI to connect to my TV (Pioneer 5070).


I called Samsung for some technical support - but due to my calls repeatedingly getting disconnected every time they tried to transfer me to another person I talked to a many different people - none of them with any knowledge of the system. Even when I got escalated to their "Level 2" support - the only advice they could give me was that it was probably my Digitial box settings allowing 480i. (even though I have that setting disabled).


When I explained that when the problem occurs - my display shows "LPCM Digital" - and when everything is working - it only displays "Digitial". None of the tech support people I talked to (even Level 2) could tell me what LPCM was (or had ever heard of that before). Pretty disappointing that Samsung couldn't explain to me what that setting meant- when it is clearly displayed on THEIR receiver.


Anyone have any ideas what my problem might be? Otherwise - this is going back to store for some other system.


cheers


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12350807
> 
> 
> okay with some struggles I finally hooked up my xbox via HDMI through my receiver to my TV.
> 
> 
> while the xbox was hooked up to component it worked under 1080p but when I switched it up to HDMI it only gave me a possible option to 1080p (on my xbox)
> 
> 
> wer is the issue here? why cant i play in 1080p? is it the TV, the recever or the xbox side of things? (they all support 1080p)
> 
> 
> on a side note here is my review so far
> 
> ***REVIEW***
> 
> 
> For the money an amazing system if you have a small room. I sit about 5 feet from my TV on a low couch and everything sounds so vivid and live.
> 
> 
> Very user friendly and the manual isnt 100 pages long... you have pictures and explanations of everything you need.
> 
> 
> the sub is also really good to come out of a HTIB system, i upgraded the tiny cable it came with though (one from monoprice).
> 
> 
> My Current setup is HD satelite box via HDMI and xbox 360 via HDMI
> 
> I was worried about an HD DVD player if i get one but I think im going to get the XBOX360 HD player in order to get it via HDMI but not use a port (that i dont have) on my receiver, because i can just hook it up to my xbox (which is already hooked up to HDMI)
> 
> 
> best game to test the system on? BLACK on regular xbox!!! wow



well for one there is NO possible way you could have been playing 1080p when your xbox was hooked up component anyways, because only HDMI can do 1080p so we will cancel that out right now. as for the as720, it passes 1080p so try restarting your xbox go into the settings and just choose 1080p. i think its the same on mine, the HDMI port ONLY does 1080p.


which cord did you get from monoprice btw, and did you notice any difference?


----------



## Koobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12357625
> 
> 
> well for one there is NO possible way you could have been playing 1080p when your xbox was hooked up component anyways, because only HDMI can do 1080p so we will cancel that out right now. as for the as720, it passes 1080p so try restarting your xbox go into the settings and just choose 1080p. i think its the same on mine, the HDMI port ONLY does 1080p.
> 
> 
> which cord did you get from monoprice btw, and did you notice any difference?



we will start with i fixed it... it just need a restart on all devices.


secondly 1080p DOES go through component, do some research you`ll find it does. Unless my TV is magic along with everyone elses...do you believe in magic?


I changed to HDMI because the samsung receiver does not support component cables. I got it from mono price along with an upgrade sub cable and a PC HDMI cable for my lap top.


----------



## redlikefire02

looked it up. you are right it can. but its RARE as hell!! only a handfun of TV's and only xbox 360 can do it. didnt know that, but id feel more comfortable with the HDMI anyways.


----------



## Koobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12359508
> 
> 
> looked it up. you are right it can. but its RARE as hell!! only a handfun of TV's and only xbox 360 can do it. didnt know that, but id feel more comfortable with the HDMI anyways.



i dont see why any 1080p TV wouldnt be able to do.


----------



## afrogt

All 1080p TV's do 1080p thru HDMI, its pretty rare for them to do 1080p via component. Not too many devices send out 1080p via component anyway so it wasn't necessary.


My SXRD does 1080i thru component and 1080p thru HDMI. Not until recently did Sony introduce a SXRD TV with 1080p thru component, which is the A3000 models.


I run my satellite box thru component at 1080i.


----------



## Turbota6

Well guys, decided to upgrade to better components and not deal with the issues I was having with this system. I will say that it took me less time to return it at Best Buy than it did to actually box it up. While I was there I went into the Magnolia speaker room and listened to some Definitive speakers. I'll probably end up buying the ProCinema 800 set up and Onkyo 705 receiver, just shopping price now. Circuit City jacked the price back up yesterday on the Onkyo but don't have any available anyway.


So guess I'll sign off this thread for now. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## WBFletcher

I really liked the looks of the receiver from this HTIB.


I ended up ordering a set of Polk R50's ($120 for the pair!) from Fry's yesterday, now I'm on the hunt for a good center channel & surrounds and eventually upgrade my receiver. I'm using a Yamaha 5930 now.


----------



## Kinesis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turbota6* /forum/post/12362998
> 
> 
> Well guys, decided to upgrade to better components and not deal with the issues I was having with this system. I will say that it took me less time to return it at Best Buy than it did to actually box it up. While I was there I went into the Magnolia speaker room and listened to some Definitive speakers. I'll probably end up buying the ProCinema 800 set up and Onkyo 705 receiver, just shopping price now. Circuit City jacked the price back up yesterday on the Onkyo but don't have any available anyway.
> 
> 
> So guess I'll sign off this thread for now. Thanks for the comments.



Best Buy carries Definitive Technology speakers now?


----------



## danhs0supa

Ive got a few questions about this Samsung AS720...


first off..do you need to replace the wires of the speakers or the one that comes with it is good enough?


Secongly, would it effect your receiver in any way, if you run 8 ohms on the front 2 and 4 ohms for middle, and the two back surround?


and how do you guys get the "dts" symbol to appear when youre in pro logic II mode..I see the symbol when I'm in Neo6 mode.(im using an xbox360 and its add on hd dvd player with it.)


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Koobs

what is the gauge of speaker wire on this system. Want to know if i should upgrade.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhs0supa* /forum/post/12382203
> 
> 
> Ive got a few questions about this Samsung AS720...
> 
> 
> first off..do you need to replace the wires of the speakers or the one that comes with it is good enough?
> 
> 
> Secongly, would it effect your receiver in any way, if you run 8 ohms on the front 2 and 4 ohms for middle, and the two back surround?
> 
> 
> and how do you guys get the "dts" symbol to appear when youre in pro logic II mode..I see the symbol when I'm in Neo6 mode.(im using an xbox360 and its add on hd dvd player with it.)
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.



i think the speaker wire is a tad on the thin side, spoiling the system never hurt though, go for the bigger stuff if you feel like it.


no it wouldnt effect the system to put 8 ohm where you please but just remember that it cuts the power in half. 100 watts at 4 ohm and 50 watts at 8 (example).


the reason why you cannot get DTS from PL2 mode is because Dolby is PL2 and DTS is DTS. They are 2 completely different sounds/decoders. if the HD disc you are trying to play has DTS surround sound (which it will say on the back) then there should be an option on the disc or remote to change the audio to DTS. For xbox games they use Dolby Digital.


----------



## pettit03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12360965
> 
> 
> All 1080p TV's do 1080p thru HDMI, its pretty rare for them to do 1080p via component. Not too many devices send out 1080p via component anyway so it wasn't necessary.
> 
> 
> My SXRD does 1080i thru component and 1080p thru HDMI. Not until recently did Sony introduce a SXRD TV with 1080p thru component, which is the A3000 models.
> 
> 
> I run my satellite box thru component at 1080i.



I believe all the new Sonys (3000) do as well as some of the Sharps, even the Sony 720p accepts 1080p over component.


----------



## hammersley

I almost bought this unit for my bedroom - where we have a PS3 and a new LCD.....but I listen to the AM radio at night and I was amazed that it had no AM Tuner - how common is this??????


----------



## burlap123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammersley* /forum/post/12391842
> 
> 
> I almost bought this unit for my bedroom - where we have a PS3 and a new LCD.....but I listen to the AM radio at night and I was amazed that it had no AM Tuner - how common is this??????



Onkyo has am tuners, but as to how common? I don't think many people listen to am much anymore, so people listening to am radio at night is pretty uncommon imo.


----------



## afrogt

Tons of people still listen to AM radio. If you listen to any professional or college sports broadcasts, talk radio, news,etc its always on AM.


I listen to AM radio every morning.


Every real AVR has an AM/FM tuner except that Samsung


----------



## Turbota6

If they have a Magnolia Center they do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kinesis* /forum/post/12381078
> 
> 
> Best Buy carries Definitive Technology speakers now?


----------



## yangeavs

Besides the sony is cheaper and maybe higher-end looking, it seems like mostly comparable audio wise, I am just so torned over which one is better value.


Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## Sigifrith

Has anyone done a wall mount on the speakers?

Like to see a picture if you did.


----------



## srogue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12394809
> 
> 
> Tons of people still listen to AM radio. If you listen to any professional or college sports broadcasts, talk radio, news,etc its always on AM.
> 
> 
> I listen to AM radio every morning.
> 
> 
> Every real AVR has an AM/FM tuner except that Samsung



Yeah, I listen to AM every day nearly.


----------



## samsung235

Any clue if Samsung makes some sort of wireless adapter for the rear speakers?


----------



## afrogt

you can try this

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/pc...eaker-kit.aspx 


But remember its not totally wireless either. The module must plug into an AC outlet and then your rear speakers must be wired to the module.


----------



## samsung235

Thanks but it looks like the Samsung is too powerfully for the wireless unit. Guess it's time to start drilling in the walls


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/12428956
> 
> 
> Thanks but it looks like the Samsung is too powerfully for the wireless unit. Guess it's time to start drilling in the walls




huh? too powerful?


----------



## samsung235

Ya the wireless router can only supply a certain amount of amps.


----------



## samsung235

So what's the verdict? Are people still having handshake issues with this setup after switching to hdmi 1.3a cables? bout to pull the trigger on this set-up to match my Samsung 5084 plasma.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/12445903
> 
> 
> So what's the verdict? Are people still having handshake issues with this setup after switching to hdmi 1.3a cables? bout to pull the trigger on this set-up to match my Samsung 5084 plasma.



do you have the handshake issues? i think it was with different TV's other than samsung.


----------



## Hurricane350

Ok, I need some help. I am returning my system and I need to remember how to box it up. Anybody remember how this was packaged? I ask cause I did not unpack it and my friends can't remember. Was the receiver on the bottom? the sub? the surround speakers? Any help would be appreciated... Un-boxing pics would be awesome, but I know thats asking for too much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samsung235

Why are you returning it?


----------



## Hurricane350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/12450831
> 
> 
> Why are you returning it?



I need to name my inputs. It just bugs me that I have to have it set to "DVD" when its actually my XBOX 360.


----------



## Spanbauer

Just found out about the existence of this system yesterday via a Samsung flyer in the newspaper. I've been looking for a good and affordable surround sound system sans built-in DVD player (difficult to get). I picked up a Samsung LN-T4671F a few months ago, and a matching surround sound system that automatically powers on with the television seems too good to pass up. I intend to get Samsung's BD-UP5000 HD DVD/Blu-Ray player just as soon as it drops below $499 as well, in which case I'd have an entire matching setup with Anynet+ all-around. It wasn't my original intention to be an all-out Samsung guy, it's just working out that way. In the meantime however, I'd just be connecting an xBox 360 via VGA (no HDMI on my model), and a cable jack straight from the wall (with 7 over-the-air HD stations). I have two questions:


1. Would I just need an optical audio cable for my HDMI-less xBox 360?


2. Do over-the-air HD programs carry surround sound, and if so then how do you take advantage of that when the coaxial is running straight from the wall to the television's built-in QAM tuner?


Thanks!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> 2. Do over-the-air HD programs carry surround sound, and if so then how do you take advantage of that when the coaxial is running straight from the wall to the television's built-in QAM tuner?



Most HD channels will carry Dolby Digital surround. If you TV has an optical output you would connect that from the TV to the receiver.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hurricane350* /forum/post/12450956
> 
> 
> I need to name my inputs. It just bugs me that I have to have it set to "DVD" when its actually my XBOX 360.



hahaha funny. that's an excellent reason


----------



## samsung235

ur kidden bout the input thing right?


----------



## Spanbauer

I *JUST* about came home with an open-box HT-AS720 set tonight from Best Buy for $100 less, until the friendly staff took an hour to inform me they didn't know where the remote was.







Thanks but no thanks. And they didn't have any new sets in stock, either.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12453244
> 
> 
> Most HD channels will carry Dolby Digital surround. If you TV has an optical output you would connect that from the TV to the receiver.



Thanks, *afrogt*. Will the receiver adjust itself accordingly then between programs delivered in surround sound, and those which aren't? I mean I won't have to manually switch between different settings on the receiver when content is or isn't delivered in surround sound, will I?


----------



## Hurricane350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/12454040
> 
> 
> ur kidden bout the input thing right?



Why would you think that? Did I miss something in the manual or do you think its not a big deal?


----------



## samsung235




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hurricane350* /forum/post/12455306
> 
> 
> Why would you think that? Did I miss something in the manual or do you think its not a big deal?



Just because it says DVD when ur playstation is hooked up doesnt seem like a big issue to me.


----------



## NefariousOne

Finally finished reading this thread from the beginning and was set to pick one of these systems up. I even sold my older Panny HTIB SC-HT730 (which was a piece of junk, but it served its purpose) So im stuck with TV Speakers. All in all the reviews you guys give have been favorable. The major downside seems to be no component input/output, only 2 HDMI ports, 4 ohm, *HDMI and Optical are tied together!!!!* ... I believe that was it?


I would love to pick this unit up to match with my 61" HL-S6188W, XBox 360, PS3, Toshi HD DVD, Wii, I get free Sat from work which includes HD







, etc ....


I noticed the Onkyo thread for the HT-S590 7.1 setup. I have yet to read all the way through, but it looks favorable so far; it is obviously a little more expensive.


The price on this AS720 is great.. but the receiver is lacking just a tad bit with the connections. This would be a big setup up from my last piece of junk, but im wondering if I should just pony up the cash for the Onkyo HT-S590?? The receiver does allow for more devices? What say the pros?


EDIT: It was actually the Onkyo HT-SP908 7.1 I was referring to


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> I noticed the Onkyo thread for the HT-S590 7.1 setup. I have yet to read all the way through, but it looks favorable so far; it is obviously a little more expensive.



The Onkyo HT-s590 is only a 5.1 receiver and it cost less than the Samsung, you sure you have the right model?


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12464281
> 
> 
> The Onkyo HT-s590 is only a 5.1 receiver and it cost less than the Samsung, you sure you have the right model?



Hmm I must have mixed up my model #'s









I just quickly started looking over that D590 thread and more than likely missed what 7.1 model they were talking about. Ill have to sit down and read it closely ...


Ive seen the Samsung at BB and it really does look nice. Ive ignored how crappy it sounds in the stores... but again read something about that 7.1 Onkyo


Edit: Ahhh it was the Onkyo HT-SP908 7.1 that I was reading... I mixed up the threads. I would pony up the extra $$$... it it makes sense


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefariousOne* /forum/post/12464166
> 
> 
> Finally finished reading this thread from the beginning and was set to pick one of these systems up. I even sold my older Panny HTIB SC-HT730 (which was a piece of junk, but it served its purpose) So im stuck with TV Speakers. All in all the reviews you guys give have been favorable. The major downside seems to be no component input/output, only 2 HDMI ports, 4 ohm, *HDMI and Optical are tied together!!!!* ... I believe that was it?
> 
> 
> I would love to pick this unit up to match with my 61" HL-S6188W, XBox 360, PS3, Toshi HD DVD, Wii, I get free Sat from work which includes HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , etc ....
> 
> 
> I noticed the Onkyo thread for the HT-S590 7.1 setup. I have yet to read all the way through, but it looks favorable so far; it is obviously a little more expensive.
> 
> 
> The price on this AS720 is great.. but the receiver is lacking just a tad bit with the connections. This would be a big setup up from my last piece of junk, but im wondering if I should just pony up the cash for the Onkyo HT-S590?? The receiver does allow for more devices? What say the pros?



Go with this AS720, you won't be disappointed, it really gives out more than it looks at BB, if you can't figure out your connections get a switch box, 7.1 expandability, really awesome sound, and the looks you cant beat that, anyways, happy hunting.


----------



## raylew52

I have a quick question. I installed my AS720 this past weekend, after recently moving in to a new house where it was previously wired for surround sound (very convenient). However, where the speaker wires stub out from the wall, there is not much slack and I need to make extra slack to move my entertainment center (which the reciever is on) over. My question is how can I splice the wire and not loose any sound quality when doing so?


Also, I am a newbie with surround sound sytems and this may sound like that type of newbie question. However, when I switch my input source from my HDMI SAT (my cable) and go to FM, how can I set up having the FM radio come on but not having the TV screen go off. I would like the TV screen to remain playing whatever it is I am watching, but the sound be FM. Does this make sense?


Finally, is there a rhyme or reason to setting the levels of all speakers to get the best quality for the overall surround sound experience? I set my rear (surround) speakers levels up a little to make sure I can here those intracacies. let me know your thoughts, and what has worked best for your set up.


Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!


EDIT: Also, so far I love this system and have gotten lots of compliments on it's looks and sound. As soon as I get the entertainment center aligned correctly I will post some pics of my set up.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylew52* /forum/post/12471316
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I installed my AS720 this past weekend, after recently moving in to a new house where it was previously wired for surround sound (very convenient). However, where the speaker wires stub out from the wall, there is not much slack and I need to make extra slack to move my entertainment center (which the reciever is on) over. My question is how can I splice the wire and not loose any sound quality when doing so?
> 
> 
> Also, I am a newbie with surround sound sytems and this may sound like that type of newbie question. However, when I switch my input source from my HDMI SAT (my cable) and go to FM, how can I set up having the FM radio come on but not having the TV screen go off. I would like the TV screen to remain playing whatever it is I am watching, but the sound be FM. Does this make sense?
> 
> 
> Finally, is there a rhyme or reason to setting the levels of all speakers to get the best quality for the overall surround sound experience? I set my rear (surround) speakers levels up a little to make sure I can here those intracacies. let me know your thoughts, and what has worked best for your set up.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, so far I love this system and have gotten lots of compliments on it's looks and sound. As soon as I get the entertainment center aligned correctly I will post some pics of my set up.



glad to hear you are enjoying it. there is a way to splice the wires and not lose* quality. the sony ss2000 boys were getting radioshack gold connectors when splicing and just joining the wires with that. which i think would also be the best idea if you needed to do so. just make sure the wire in the wall isnt deteriorated and is in good shape.


----------



## samsung235

I'm still ignorant to some of this home theater stuff. How does the HDMI switchbox work? Does this just expand your HDMI connections?


----------



## raylew52

Could someone elaborate more regarding using those type of gold connectors to splice the speaker wire and conntect?


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/12473403
> 
> 
> I'm still ignorant to some of this home theater stuff. How does the HDMI switchbox work? Does this just expand your HDMI connections?



Yes, it's a little box with two or more HDMI inputs on it, and then one HDMI connector to plug in to a single HDMI port on your receiver/television. This way, instead of having to unplug/plug-in HDMI devices when you're short on connectors, you can just flip the switch on the switchbox to the desired HDMI source. Some HDMI switchers even have a remote control . I'm not too concerned about there being only two HDMI inputs on the AS720 receiver, because by the time I need more, HDMI switches will probably only cost $10-$15.


----------



## samsung235

Thanks for the reply. I like everything about this receiver except no am turner. I only listen to one program on am radio but I listen to it everyday!


----------



## ooms

would it be difficult to connect this to my 5271F LCD + PS3 + HD-A30? one HDMI from ps3 goes into reciever, one hdmi from a30 goes into reciever, and the reciever has one hdmi output that goes to the tv...right so far? what happens if i turn on both hi def players? how will it know which system to send the sound to?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> what happens if i turn on both hi def players? how will it know which system to send the sound to?



You select whichever one you want to use. One of your HD units (PS3 or A30) will be set to HDMI1 and the other to HDMI2. So when you select HDMI1 it'll process the signal from the PS3 and if you select HDMI it'll process the signal from the A30. Its very simple.


They won't both go the TV at the same time. Your receiver takes care of the switching.


Its really no different than selecting tuner when you want to hear the radio, and if you want to listen to a CD, you press the CD button. You could leave the CD playing and switch back to tuner and you'd only hear the radio.


----------



## ooms

oh ok. yeah simple. also, since the speakers are not floor speakers, how do people set them up usually? im really not interested in the rear speakers since i can think a way to sufficiently hide the wires. also, why is a receiver needed? most home theatre systems i see like from samsung like ht-x72 dont have receivers. and is there quality loss since signal first has to go to reciever and then to the tv?


----------



## danhs0supa

has anyone mounted these samsung speakers on the wall yet? If so, what kind of mount did you guys used, pictures would be nice, thank you


----------



## raylew52

Regarding properly splicing the speaker wire, how would I join the speaker wires with these gold connectors? Would wire nuts not suffice? Could someone please explain this? THANKS!


Regarding your questino danhsOsupa, my new home was pre-wired with surround, but I will be taking some pictures to show you how they are mounted. They are simply on a plate which has a little screw-type hanger. Again I will post pics as soon as I get this entertainment stand moved over.


----------



## Jvball09

When i exit the ps3 game and return to the xmb there is a black bar on the right side of my screen going from top to bottom. This only happens 1/5 times when either cycling from Sat to DVD or from game to xmb.


My setup:

Samsung LN-T4661F

HT-AS720ST

PS3

Comcast Motorola DVR HDMI Cable box

All wires HDMI 1.3


Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## IKNOWHD

Jvball09,


You should not have upgraded the firmware on your TV or maybe its the "Futuristic" cables you bought.


----------



## michealo

shouldn't have bought those futuristic cables and got just the normal ones.


----------



## redlikefire02

futuristic cables? this system is made for 1.3a cables. its corky without them too.


----------



## Aesrin

Hello, i've been following this thread for a few months now and i see that they were available at Best Buy. I checked BB's site yesterday, and couldn't find them! Are they still available at BB? If not, where else can i get them in atlantic canada?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesrin* /forum/post/12507405
> 
> 
> Hello, i've been following this thread for a few months now and i see that they were available at Best Buy. I checked BB's site yesterday, and couldn't find them! Are they still available at BB? If not, where else can i get them in atlantic canada?



on site .. do search on top right just type in "as720" its actually on sale for 509.99


----------



## Aesrin

It's there at bestbuy.com, but not their .ca domain...does this mean i can't pick one up in canada?


----------



## raylew52

If I wanted to add two more satellite speakers to this system, how do I find the proper speakers to do so? Also, is it feasible to add wireless satellite speakers to this?


----------



## redlikefire02

i dont think they exist in canada yet according to the other posts from the canadians whove bought this system i think it comes out late 08'. you might want to do what the others did and when you go to the USA pick one up and just hope customs or whatever you call it at the border kills you on taxes.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12497486
> 
> 
> futuristic cables? this system is made for 1.3a cables. its corky without them too.



1.3 cables adds nothing to the performance of this system. Regular HDMI cables are fine.


----------



## Spanbauer

I picked up the Samsung HT-AS720 system yesterday at Best Buy for $509.99 (nice price!). The good news is I got everything wired up and it sounds incredible! The bad news is I'm a total surround sound noob and don't know what the hell I'm doing. My problems relate to inputs and Anynet+ issues with my Samsung LN-T4671F. I'm really hoping some other owners could help me out with my problems:


1. The "input" button on the receiver remote only rotates through "analogue audio", "sat optical2", and "hdmi2". This is very strange because I have nothing plugged in to them! I'm using optical1 (dvd), and HDMI1, but to get to those I have to press the function button on the front of the receiver (there's no function button on the remote). I don't get it. Why doesn't the input button toggle through the devices I actually have plugged in, instead of all my empty ports










2. Anynet+ is not behaving at all like I would expect. The tv won't even pair with my receiver unless I have it in standby mode (it'll never find it if it's actually powered on). Isn't there a way to pair audio inputs to video inputs on the television, so when I change the television to coaxial, the receiver will automatically switch to optical 2, and when I switch the television to PC (vga), the receiver will automatically switch to optical 1? Lastly, the receiver will power off when I turn off the television (once it's paired), but when I turn the television back on, the receiver does not come on and I have to repair them. Also, the television doesn't turn off when I power off the receiver.


3. I'm using an xBox 360 and and HD DVD add-on as my DVD player; I ran an optical audio out to the optical1 port on the receiver (my xbox is pre-HDMI era). The xBox is capable of Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS. If I choose DTS, I get the DTS light on the receiver, but which is actually a better choice for an out-of-the-box 5.1 setup? And what am I actually hearing if I choose the TrueHD track on the HD DVD, considering the xBox nor the receiver can decode such track?


I know these are a ton of questions, but I appreciate any help anyone may be able to offer. Thanks!


----------



## dr_design

Hello Evyerybody


I purchased the Samsung 5.1 system this past friday and I have a few questions to other owners!


For starters, the system sounds great!



I own a samsung 1080p LCD 40inch Plat panel LCD

I have a toshiba 1035a HDDVD player

I have my hdmi cables running OUT of the hddvd player into the IN of the Reciver and the 2nd hdmi cable running OUT of the reciever into the IN of the TV


I am using a belkin hdmi cables I purchased from target

( dont believe that they are 1.3a)

( i have read that 1.3a cables are recommended for best results?)


Anyways

the system has done a few buggy things that I dont understand, for starters

I have noticed a few moments of static here and there and also times where the reciever doesent seem to produce audio, usally shifting through the imputs and jumping back to hdmi fixes the problems, actually that seems to fix ALL problems its just not something you wanna do after spending 500 bucks!


ok and lastly when I hit the audio fx button on my remote, nothing changes!

aparently there is supposed to be different modes? such as concert, hall, auditoruim?


anyways any suggestions would be helpfull!


----------



## dr_design

Hey SpanBauer!

Looks like were both new owners


you know what know that i think about it, I think that my does the same thing
_

The "input" button on the receiver remote only rotates through "analogue audio", "sat optical2", and "hdmi2"._


Except I think mine has hdmi1 instead of 2


Anyways im curious if you press the "surround" button on your remote

or the audio effects button, does your audio effects change,

mine doesent seem to change


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12514646
> 
> 
> Anyways im curious if you press the "surround" button on your remote
> 
> or the audio effects button, does your audio effects change,
> 
> mine doesent seem to change



hi *dr_design*. My "surround" button (which is actually called SFE mode on the remote, which confused the hell out of me for about an hour), did work at some point, but I think after I changed the xBox's output to DTS, all of those effects and things were disabled on the receiver. Trust me though, you're not missing anything by not being able to use the SFE "feature"; it essentially gives you the option of several different levels of echo/reverb, including "church", "dome", "theatre", etc. - they all just make it sound echoey and bad.


I'm not able to get my DRC button "dynamic range control" to make any difference either. This sounds like a great feature for when I don't feel like turning the volume up and down every fifteen seconds during a film, but there's no audible difference between the three modes. The xBox itself has this option as well, and it actually works, but it'd be nice to have it as a button on the remote instead of having to dig down three sets of menus on the xBox during the film.


Does your samsung television support Anynet+? Were you able to do anything useful with it? Oh and one other dumb question: did your system come with batteries for the remote? Mind didn't (or I misplaced them during unpacking) and I spent the night swapping the batteries back and forth between the television and receiver remote


----------



## dr_design

Hey Span!


yeah I missed out on the batteries as well! i couldnt believe it! and like you I juggled the batteries between remotes all night, beside who has extra AAA batteries sitting around there house!?!


Ok


My tv supports anynet, ( I have the Samsung LNT4061F 40" 1080p)

I really havent seen anything wonderful about the anynet yet, the only noticable thing is being able adjust the volume of the reciever from the tv remote, and if I power off my tv everything shuts down, actually the reciever doent power down, just can't hear the audio anymore, which if I am listing to a cd sucks!



Oh the Dynamic range control, you know, now that I think about it , I dont know if I have hear an audible difference either, I have mine set to MAX and I cant tell you If its really making a difference, I need to check a few action scenes and compare them and see if I notice anything!


And lastly, back to my surround modes and effects buttons, I figures some of the effects were garbage but its just not understanding why the hell I cant access them is driving me crazy, do you have to be in a specific mode to hear them, actually, I think my reciever is just stuck in dpl II mode

and while im watching a movie it just says multi channel i think!


I think right now im trying to detirmine if there is anything wrong with my reciever, or if I just dont have it properly hooked up and lastly if I am using it to its full potential!


transformers has been my movie of choice for testing all this...


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> Hey Span!
> 
> 
> yeah I missed out on the batteries as well! i couldnt believe it! and like you I juggled the batteries between remotes all night, beside who has extra AAA batteries sitting around there house!?!



Oh good, then we both got jipped







And yeah, I've got hoards of AA's, but not a spare AAA in the whole house. I'll have to pick some up this evening.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> Oh the Dynamic range control, you know, now that I think about it , I dont know if I have hear an audible difference either, I have mine set to MAX and I cant tell you If its really making a difference, I need to check a few action scenes and compare them and see if I notice anything!



Yeah, there's no audible difference between standard/min/max, where-as when I use the DRC on the xBox itself, there's an immediate perceivable difference.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> And lastly, back to my surround modes and effects buttons, I figures some of the effects were garbage but its just not understanding why the hell I cant access them is driving me crazy, do you have to be in a specific mode to hear them, actually, I think my reciever is just stuck in dpl II mode
> 
> and while im watching a movie it just says multi channel i think!



I think those effects got disabled when I changed the xBox's output to DTS instead of Dolby Digital 5.1, but I'm unsure. I'll play around with it more tonight or tomorrow and let you know. I know I was using the effects while the receiver read "dlp II" though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> I think right now im trying to detirmine if there is anything wrong with my reciever, or if I just dont have it properly hooked up and lastly if I am using it to its full potential!



I'm presuming for the time being that we just don't know what we're doing











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> transformers has been my movie of choice for testing all this...



Me too! It makes the best use of surround sound out of my collection so far, but I was also testing with the new Harry Potter and also 300, in the event that different audio tracks on the discs make a difference with the receiver settings.


----------



## dr_design




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12515666
> 
> 
> Oh good, then we both got jipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I've got hoards of AA's, but not a spare AAA in the whole house. I'll have to pick some up this evening.
> 
> 
> yeah no kidding, thats what I just did!
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's no audible difference between standard/min/max, where-as when I use the DRC on the xBox itself, there's an immediate perceivable difference.
> 
> 
> I cant imagine that you would have to be in a specific mode to use this?
> 
> hmm I would assume that the drc would be applied to the audio signal across the board, no matter what your signal was
> 
> 
> I think those effects got disabled when I changed the xBox's output to DTS instead of Dolby Digital 5.1, but I'm unsure. I'll play around with it more tonight or tomorrow and let you know. I know I was using the effects while the receiver read "dlp II" though.
> 
> 
> On my Hddvd player I believe all my audio output choices are AUTO PCM and one more that I cant remember, I have it set on PCM
> 
> 
> I'm presuming for the time being that we just don't know what we're doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, theres a real good possibilty on that!
> 
> 
> Me too! It makes the best use of surround sound out of my collection so far, but I was also testing with the new Harry Potter and also 300, in the event that different audio tracks on the discs make a difference with the receiver settings.



yeah I was gonna through in 300 this evening and see if I could get any more progress with that playing!


I guess my BIG question is at the end of the day, what do we wanna see on the LCD screen of the reciever? for the best optimal performances


I kinda wish there was a status report button for my whole system!


----------



## dr_design

Oh and have you researched any of the is info about the 1.3a hdmi cable

Im not sure what "version" cable hdmi I am using but I have heard different reports on weither or not this fixes some issues!


----------



## afrogt

Since the 1.3a is so cheap, why not just buy it and see if it solves the problem? Then there will be no second guessing.


----------



## dr_design

Hey, not a bad idea considering

Could sombody post a link to monoprice for a good cable reccomendation?


----------



## afrogt

$4 for 3 feet. 6 feet is a couple bucks more.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## dr_design

Awesome!

Thanks


----------



## GGG

After 2 weeks of fiddling around with the AS720, I finally hooked it up and tuned the system pairing it up with a Sammy BDP 1400 and my Sharp 57 LCD. I'm very impressed with the entire setup for the $$$ especially the HDMI connectivity and the aesthetics of the package. The only major problem for me is the lack of an AM tuner. Short of returning it to BB, any ideas on a simple & clean AM add-on?


----------



## afrogt

Bunch of used AM/FM tuners on ebay for really cheap. $30 or less. All you'd need is a set of stereo inputs on your Samsung and you're ready to go.


----------



## dr_design

Considering that this is being marketed as a "BLU RAY RECIEVER "does anybody have both a HD DVD and BR player hooked up? if so how do the two compare as far as function goes ( trying not to start a HD vs BR debate ) I was actually considering getting a BR player myself and was just wondering if the overall performance is better?


----------



## cozog

I have the same questions as Spanbauer. My system consists of:

HT720, 5271 LCD and BP1400.


After connecting all through AN+, if I power off TV (with or without powering off AVR), when it comes back on, the 720 will connect for 1-2 seconds on HDMI, then magically jump to Optical. Does Samsung understand how frustrating this will be for my wife, which will become frustrating for me?!? I mean c'mon, it's all Sammy stuff. Why can't it work and play well together??? That's one of the reasons I went with the 720... ease of use. Seems rather dumb to NOT have your A/V products work together...


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12515462
> 
> 
> And lastly, back to my surround modes and effects buttons, I figures some of the effects were garbage but its just not understanding why the hell I cant access them is driving me crazy, do you have to be in a specific mode to hear them, actually, I think my reciever is just stuck in dpl II mode
> 
> and while im watching a movie it just says multi channel i think!



Hey dr_design, this is what I've figured out regarding the effects and surround sound modes: it seems those only work when the signal being received isn't surround sound (at least I assume plain ol' Dolby Stereo is just two-channel). When I set the audio output on my HD DVD player to either Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS, all of those modes/effects are disabled on the receiver. If that's the case, then if you can't use the effects I guess it means you have it hooked up right










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozog* /forum/post/12519142
> 
> 
> I have the same questions as Spanbauer. My system consists of:
> 
> HT720, 5271 LCD and BP1400.
> 
> 
> After connecting all through AN+, if I power off TV (with or without powering off AVR), when it comes back on, the 720 will connect for 1-2 seconds on HDMI, then magically jump to Optical. Does Samsung understand how frustrating this will be for my wife, which will become frustrating for me?!? I mean c'mon, it's all Sammy stuff. Why can't it work and play well together??? That's one of the reasons I went with the 720... ease of use. Seems rather dumb to NOT have your A/V products work together...



Yeah, right now it's like seven buttons just to get audio and video from the same source










All I want to do is be able to power on the television, have the receiver turn on automatically, and be able to change the input on the television and have the receiver be smart enough to switch with it based on a pre-assigned input. At this point I can't even get the things to power on together.


----------



## redlikefire02

for all of you with it switching to optical.. this happens to me as well for my xbox 360 but doesnt happen with my samsung bdp1200 which goes straight to DVD HDMI 1. ive been fiddling with it for ages and just basically came to the conclusion the reciever has to go on BEFORE the xbox does. if not whats 1 button to push? but you are right it makes for a PITA.


glad you are enjoying the sound. try Troy and 300. the arrows in both movies flying down from the rear is amazing. also POTC COTBP where jack and will are on the ship on their way to tortooga (sp) and he turns the wheel and will is hanging onto the jib with the wind blowing .. actually feels like you're there.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12521980
> 
> 
> for all of you with it switching to optical.. this happens to me as well for my xbox 360 but doesnt happen with my samsung bdp1200 which goes straight to DVD HDMI 1. ive been fiddling with it for ages and just basically came to the conclusion the reciever has to go on BEFORE the xbox does. if not whats 1 button to push? but you are right it makes for a PITA.
> 
> 
> glad you are enjoying the sound. try Troy and 300. the arrows in both movies flying down from the rear is amazing. also POTC COTBP where jack and will are on the ship on their way to tortooga (sp) and he turns the wheel and will is hanging onto the jib with the wind blowing .. actually feels like you're there.


*redlikefire02*, the sound is fantastic on this system! Perhaps I'm easily impressed since I'm coming from the built-in speakers of my television, but had I realized I'd get such clarity in *addition* to surround sound I probably would have ponied up for a home theatre system sooner!


The problem now is just trying to make the thing as painless as possible to use. I keep having to turn the internal sound of the television off, which is another pain. Hopefully when I solve my Anynet+ pairing issues, that will go away too. I ordered the 1.3a HDMI cabled recommended by *afrogt*; if the HDMI cable I'm using isn't the problem, I don't know what is.


----------



## NefariousOne

This thread is still going strong.. thats great.

I have have still not yet decided which way im going to go... but with all the Onkyo heat discussions.. and problems with this and that... this Sammy is really looking to be the way to go


----------



## dr_design

Here is an update!


Span : I figured out the effects mode! yeah! there pretty useless!!! but I was pleased to figure out that they DO WORK! ok so,


Here are some other comments worth mentioning


The order in which you power on your componets seems to be the key,


I think this was mentioned,


Last night I powered on everything(TV RECIEVER HD DVD PLYR) and decided to simplify the process by just listening to music


I recently purchased, two new remastered 5.1 Depeche Mode albums.


I listened to Violator first in dolby digital, it sounded great!


I then switched over to the DTS


I WAS BLOWN AWAY!!!


what a huge difference it made, I was hearing sounds and instruments that I had NEVER hear on an album! the bass was thunderous! so much in fact that I turned the reciever down and lowered the bass a bit.


( scratch the concern of this reciever being loud enough!)


I decided to give songs of faith and devotion a shot.


I pressed stop on the HD dvd player, pressed the open button and swapped the disks I selected DTS.


the I got an error message on the reciever saying "NOT SUPPORTED"


UGHHH!


So I tried the dolby digital and it worked, BUT I cant remember if it switched to pcm multichannel, Actually I believe it did.


Next I clicked throught the reciever imputs again and came back around to the correct setting. I tried dts again, it worked but this time there was some static in the audio!


Now I was concerned!!!


Anyways I powered EVERYTHING down


and powered everything back on, and this time it worked fine!


SO yeah it appears that ther ARE some SERIOUS handshaking issues, so much to the point that once you "break the conection" I have to repower on everything


So yeah Im making progress, the system sounded great while listening to Depeche mode 5.1 albums, so much that I couldn't be MORE pleased!


So im gonna continue this evening and move unto a hd dvd and see if i have any better results!


DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS ON THE HANDSHAKING AND THE STATIC ISSUES???


That seems to be my "problems"


When things are synched correctly the system rocks!


----------



## drSeehas

Could anyone who already owns this receiver open it and take pictures from the interior?

Especially which chips are used (TI?)?


----------



## Spanbauer

Anyone know exactly what "front large/small" and the "surround large/small" options do? Is that just another way of boosting different pairs of speakers? What's the optimal configuration? Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12526748
> 
> 
> Could anyone who already owns this receiver open it and take pictures from the interior?



No way, sorry


----------



## dr_design

Hey span


the front and small options are for the speaker sizes, if you have front speakers with subs, hats considered large, I believe, and small is bookshelf,

I think, I might be quoting the obvious,


I think it really relates to your sub on some levels, that is if you have large speakers in the front, you can have the choice to deactive the external sub, and use the subs in the large front speaker, I think thats what its all about...


really not to sure, but I have mine set to small


----------



## afrogt

Large and Small has to do with the frequencies sent to your speakers. Large means the whole range of hearing 20hz to 20khz are being sent to each speaker. Small means you set a cutoff point where the lower frequencies stop being sent to the speaker and instead passed onto the powered subwoofer.


Its very rare that any speaker can handle the whole frequency spectrum. Speakers with larger woofers have a much easier chance than a small satellite speaker, which has no chance at all.


The speakers in the Samsung system have a 3" woofer 2" midrange and .5" tweeter. The frequency response only goes down to 150hz.


If you were to set all those speakers to large, you'd be missing out on anything below 150hz and quite a bit of bass because the speakers cannot reproduce it. This is what the subwoofer is for.


Set all your speakers to small, set the crossover to 150hz and then let the sub take care of the rest. This will also take the strain off your receivers amps to push out those lower frequencies, while the powered sub handles them easily.


----------



## dr_design

Boy, I'm OBVIOUSLY an IDIOT!


HAHA glad I learned something today!


----------



## Spanbauer

Ugh...so today Anynet+ has decided it's willing to connect to my receiver while it's powered on, where-as yesterday it would only do so when it was in standby mode. However, in doing so it switches the input on the receiver to Sat (optical 2), and when I switch it back to DVD (optical1) the Anynet+ pairing is broken and the internal speakers of the television become unmuted. *Frustrating!*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12530165
> 
> 
> Large and Small has to do with the frequencies sent to your speakers. Large means the whole range of hearing 20hz to 20khz are being sent to each speaker. Small means you set a cutoff point where the lower frequencies stop being sent to the speaker and instead passed onto the powered subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Its very rare that any speaker can handle the whole frequency spectrum. Speakers with larger woofers have a much easier chance than a small satellite speaker, which has no chance at all.
> 
> 
> The speakers in the Samsung system have a 3" woofer 2" midrange and .5" tweeter. The frequency response only goes down to 150hz.
> 
> 
> If you were to set all those speakers to large, you'd be missing out on anything below 150hz and quite a bit of bass because the speakers cannot reproduce it. This is what the subwoofer is for.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to small, set the crossover to 150hz and then let the sub take care of the rest. This will also take the strain off your receivers amps to push out those lower frequencies, while the powered sub handles them easily.



Thanks so much *afrogt*, that's what we needed










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12530287
> 
> 
> Boy, I'm OBVIOUSLY an IDIOT!
> 
> 
> HAHA glad I learned something today!



That makes two of us


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12529370
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> No way, sorry



It's a pity.

Could anyone else open the case and take pictures from the interior?

Or just write down, what is printed on the chips.


----------



## cozog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12530585
> 
> 
> However, in doing so it switches the input on the receiver to Sat (optical 2), and when I switch it back to DVD (optical1) the Anynet+ pairing is broken and the internal speakers of the television become unmuted.



This "magical" shifting from HDMI to Optical is enough for me to think about replacing it. I've already scoured the Receivers forum and and found where Onkyo AVRs have no trouble turning on, turning off and staying on the same settings when controlled by a Sammy Anynet TV.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozog* /forum/post/12532425
> 
> 
> This "magical" shifting from HDMI to Optical is enough for me to think about replacing it. I've already scoured the Receivers forum and and found where Onkyo AVRs have no trouble turning on, turning off and staying on the same settings when controlled by a Sammy Anynet TV.



Are you having the same problem? I've got a 1.3a HDMI cable on the way, and also intend to call Samsung for assistance. While the system itself sounds great, this is by far the most difficult-to-use product I have ever owned. And the owners manual explains absolutely nothing. It tells you how to push the buttons on the remote, but no explanation as to what they do, why you'd _want_ to push them, or which settings are best for what. Anyhow, I'm still short one optical cable (it's also on the way), so I don't want to call Samsung until I've got all of my components wired together the way I want them.


It's no wonder most people just stick with the speakers in their televisions.


----------



## bpenticuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12533720
> 
> 
> Are you having the same problem? I've got a 1.3a HDMI cable on the way, and also intend to call Samsung for assistance. While the system itself sounds great, this is by far the most difficult-to-use product I have ever owned. And the owners manual explains absolutely nothing. It tells you how to push the buttons on the remote, but no explanation as to what they do, why you'd _want_ to push them, or which settings are best for what. Anyhow, I'm still short one optical cable (it's also on the way), so I don't want to call Samsung until I've got all of my components wired together the way I want them.
> 
> 
> It's no wonder most people just stick with the speakers in their televisions.




Hey guys...novice here that is eyeballing the As720 to put with my new setup (1080p 42" + PS3). Sounds like it is a great system with some caveats in learning curve and switching inputs, etc.


Would you recommend this system to someone who is an admitted novice but with an interest in having great HDMI support of the aforementioned setup? My understanding is that the general HDMI audio processing (in general HTiB packages) is limited and that this appears to be one of the better packages out there especially at the sub-$600 price point.


Your thoughts and input welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpenticuff* /forum/post/12536809
> 
> 
> Hey guys...novice here that is eyeballing the As720 to put with my new setup (1080p 42" + PS3). Sounds like it is a great system with some caveats in learning curve and switching inputs, etc.
> 
> 
> Would you recommend this system to someone who is an admitted novice but with an interest in having great HDMI support of the aforementioned setup? My understanding is that the general HDMI audio processing (in general HTiB packages) is limited and that this appears to be one of the better packages out there especially at the sub-$600 price point.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts and input welcome. Thanks!



I don't know about the others, but with this being my first venture into receiver/surround sound land I have no clue how it fairs against other systems in terms of ease-of-use/learning curve. My Anynet+ issues aside, I imagine I'd have many of the same issues and questions with any receiver, as my knowledge of audio formats and terminology is severely limited at this point. I would somewhat doubt there's a receiver on the market whose owner's manual bothers explaining not only _how_ to change settings, but _what_ those settings actually do and _why_ you'd want to change them. Of course it doesn't help that there's countless different audio formats and every DVD seems to use a different one, requiring that receivers and DVD players be able to decode them and pass them along.


That said, if you read what's been posted here thus far and follow along with *dr_design* and I (who both just got this set on Sunday apparently), you'll probably be all right







It wasn't hard getting great sound to come out of the thing, the difficulty for me has just been figuring out what settings are optimal and how to configure my system for as little button-pushing as possible.


----------



## dr_design

Hey Guys


Yeah this is the second reciever I have ever owned, the first was a Pioneer that I bouth about 9 years ago, and it was easy as pie to use!


This has been a challange to use, considering that you really have 3 componets to synch up nowadays TV RECIEVER HD DVD Player and they all have to have the settings correct


anyways yeah, the sound im super pleased with, aside from the few issues im having its a great system!


Span, Ill be intrested to hear how your new hdmi cables work for ya, I ordered mine but wont have time to try them out for a while cause of X-mas!


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_design* /forum/post/12538176
> 
> 
> Span, Ill be intrested to hear how your new hdmi cables work for ya, I ordered mine but wont have time to try them out for a while cause of X-mas!



Chances are I won't be able to try them until after the new year, assuming my cables don't come until this Friday. Being Christmas and all, I doubt USPS can get them here in only 4 days. Anyhow, if and when I get Anynet+ working, I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## JayCeKaden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozog* /forum/post/12532425
> 
> 
> This "magical" shifting from HDMI to Optical is enough for me to think about replacing it. I've already scoured the Receivers forum and and found where Onkyo AVRs have no trouble turning on, turning off and staying on the same settings when controlled by a Sammy Anynet TV.



If you read the manual, it says it is SUPPOSED to switch to optical. I have this system and have had several issues with it..handshaking being the biggest issue.

I solved that problem by connecting my HD cable box directly to the TV, and then used optical out of the box into the receiver (no loss of audio quality, since HD cable is DD). My PS3 is connected to the receiver vai HDMI, and then to my TV via HDMI. That is the only way I could get this system to work correctly. It's really no big deal, It's just you expect things to work correctly when you drop a big chunk of $$$.

Also, you probably know this, but as long as the TV is HDMI-CEC, anynet+ will work. I have a Sony TV and Anynet+ works just fine.


----------



## JayCeKaden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/12383176
> 
> 
> what is the gauge of speaker wire on this system. Want to know if i should upgrade.




22 AWG


----------



## blazed54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12530165
> 
> 
> Large and Small has to do with the frequencies sent to your speakers. Large means the whole range of hearing 20hz to 20khz are being sent to each speaker. Small means you set a cutoff point where the lower frequencies stop being sent to the speaker and instead passed onto the powered subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Its very rare that any speaker can handle the whole frequency spectrum. Speakers with larger woofers have a much easier chance than a small satellite speaker, which has no chance at all.
> 
> 
> The speakers in the Samsung system have a 3" woofer 2" midrange and .5" tweeter. The frequency response only goes down to 150hz.
> 
> 
> If you were to set all those speakers to large, you'd be missing out on anything below 150hz and quite a bit of bass because the speakers cannot reproduce it. This is what the subwoofer is for.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to small, set the crossover to 150hz and then let the sub take care of the rest. This will also take the strain off your receivers amps to push out those lower frequencies, while the powered sub handles them easily.




So essentially if you're not changing your speakers, leave these settings in the default mode.







hehe thx for the explanation, i was also thinking about changing these settings but if the default settings are correct then that's great


----------



## afrogt

I don't know what the default settings are as I don't own this system. But if the crossover is set at 150hz, you should probably leave it that way. but you can experiment with different crossover points to verify it sounds best this way.


But the speakers should definitely be set to SMALL.


----------



## dj9

How is the headphone output from the front of this unit? Specifically...

Is it free of noise? (my current Creative DTS/AC3 decoder has noisy heapdhone outputs)

Does the headphone output respect the bass & treble settings?


----------



## cozog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12538944
> 
> 
> Chances are I won't be able to try them until after the new year, assuming my cables don't come until this Friday. Being Christmas and all, I doubt USPS can get them here in only 4 days. Anyhow, if and when I get Anynet+ working, I'll be sure to let you know!



Don't get your hopes up about the 1.3a cables making a difference... they won't. I have 1.3 cables from bluejeans and have all the same problems you do.


I'm biting the bullet and returning the 720 for separate components. I bought a JBL 12" sub and Klipsh 5.1 today. When I find a Onkyo 705 for


----------



## cozog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayCeKaden* /forum/post/12539503
> 
> 
> If you read the manual, it says it is SUPPOSED to switch to optical.



Umm, I'd like for you to tell me the page number. I just looked through the .pdf and didn't see where it said switching to optical after turning on the TV was normal.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cozog* /forum/post/12550846
> 
> 
> Umm, I'd like for you to tell me the page number. I just looked through the .pdf and didn't see where it said switching to optical after turning on the TV was normal.



It's on page 18, although it's incredibly confusing. Here's what it says:



> Quote:
> *If you Select TV:*
> 
> Set the Anynet+(HDMI-CEC) function to on your TV.
> 
> Receiver : On: You can listen to audio through the AV Receiver.
> 
> Receiver : Off: You can listen to audio through the TV. If you select TV



Then it says..


> Quote:
> *If you select the DVD Player:*
> 
> Select *THEATER to connector* and set the option of each items below.
> 
> View TV: If Anynet+(HDMI-CEC) set to on and you select View TV, the AV receiver will
> 
> automatically switch to SAT OPTIC2(DIGITAL IN).
> 
> Receiver : On: You can listen to audio through the AV receiver.
> 
> Receiver : Off: You can listen to audio through the TV.
> 
> If you select the DVD Player



Problem is, I doubt the connection is supposed to break as soon as you change the input. And what if your television doesn't happen to be coming on over sat optical2? And where are these options to "select TV", "select the DVD Player", or select "THEATER to connector"? I see no such options.


----------



## raylew52

Anyone know anything about adding wireless satellite speakers to this unit?


Also, I need my TV to stay on while I switch the receiver to another input like FM Radio. Can I run the video (via component cables) from cable box to the tv, and then run the optical audio from cable box to the receiver to assure this happens? I could be totally missing something as I am very new to this. Please help!


Thanks!


----------



## pAndAJedi

Hi all,

I just set up my new as720 a couple of days ago and so far I have mixed feelings. Ease of use- great, looks- stunning, anynet- so so, sound- well thats where the problems lies. The highs seem way to harsh and scratchy. I have played with the speaker distances and levels, all of the modes, but it is still there on all inputs. It is almost painful at times, very distracting. Any one else have this problem? Would a higher gauge speaker wire help?

Thanks,


Setup:

Samsung 4254 plasma

Samsung as720 - hdmi into TV

XBOX 360 - hdmi into receiver

Moto cable DVR - component into TV optical into as720


----------



## Twigaz

Not that I can help with anything technical pAndAJedi. Just read my experience below and you'll know what I mean.


To prove my point about my audio acumen, my AS720S had a "quick start up guide" showing SW out all the way on the left of the receiver.


So, I plugged it in and wouldn't you know it there was no sound. But, being the Audio genius that I am, I call Samsung support and they tell me defective SW. I wrap all the stuff back up, drive 1 hour to Best Buy switch it out with another unit (heavy big bad box) and drive back 1 hour.


Spend a night thinking about the whole thing and Christmas, hit some golf balls next morning and get back home to begin installing the new unit. This time I make sure there is enough lighting in the room to hook everything up.


SURPRISE! THE SW OUT JACK IS NOT WHERE THE PICTURE SHOWS IN THE QUICK SETUP GUIDE!! All that for nothing and there was absolutely nothing wrong with the first unit except for a start-up guide with the wrong picture location for the SW out.


I was floored by this experience. From now on, absolutely no hooking stuff up in bad lighting AND without reading the small writing showing the name of the in/out port.


Oh, I love the surround Audio experience. Now to test out the different sources I've got in my room. Merry Christmas.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twigaz* /forum/post/12572538
> 
> 
> Not that I can help with anything technical pAndAJedi. Just read my experience below and you'll know what I mean.
> 
> 
> To prove my point about my audio acumen, my AS720S had a "quick start up guide" showing SW out all the way on the left of the receiver.
> 
> 
> So, I plugged it in and wouldn't you know it there was no sound. But, being the Audio genius that I am, I call Samsung support and they tell me defective SW. I wrap all the stuff back up, drive 1 hour to Best Buy switch it out with another unit (heavy big bad box) and drive back 1 hour.
> 
> 
> Spend a night thinking about the whole thing and Christmas, hit some golf balls next morning and get back home to begin installing the new unit. This time I make sure there is enough lighting in the room to hook everything up.
> 
> 
> SURPRISE! THE SW OUT JACK IS NOT WHERE THE PICTURE SHOWS IN THE QUICK SETUP GUIDE!! All that for nothing and there was absolutely nothing wrong with the first unit except for a start-up guide with the wrong picture location for the SW out.
> 
> 
> I was floored by this experience. From now on, absolutely no hooking stuff up in bad lighting AND without reading the small writing showing the name of the in/out port.
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the surround Audio experience. Now to test out the different sources I've got in my room. Merry Christmas.



hahahahah


jedi try setting whatever your listening to, to bitstream


----------



## pAndAJedi

I have tried everything. I'm so sad. I wanted to like this system, but alas I can't. Well, I did it. I broke down and ordered the 908 from Vann's. 699 shipped!!! I could not take those Samsung speakers and I don't want to replace them because new speakers at 8ohms would only get 50 watts from the as720. I can't wait for it to get here! I will repost when I get it set up to compare the 2 systems.


----------



## Twigaz

Congrats on the Onykyo pAndAJedi. I am sure you will love it.


As an update to my audio stupidity, I just wanted to let everyone know that my monoprice digital optical cable came in Christmas Eve. In my great excitement, I had to muster up the courage to make the cable fit in the grooves on the DISH and the AS720.


BUT, no matter what I did, it was a completely loose connection!!! I think I may have broken the plastic cover on the Digital Optical slot in the AS720 or close to it (PHEW!).


So, with great skill I get on the internet and finally learn that the DANG PLASTIC CAPS ON THE DIGITAL OPTICAL CABLES NEED TO BE REMOVED. Nowhere in my hours of figuring out what cable to buy did any manufacturer suggest removing the small plastic caps on the cable!


Hopefully this information helps someone out there. Oh yeah, and for even more help read the post #551 above as well if you want to learn about how not to go about hooking up your receiver.


P.S. I LOVE THE SOUND COMING OUT OF THIS THING. The best I have right now is watching the HD Hitman B Trailer from XBox live via digital optical cable and that ROCKS. Also, the Wanted Trailer on XBLive sounds awesome too.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## liveandbreathe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12530165
> 
> 
> Large and Small has to do with the frequencies sent to your speakers. Large means the whole range of hearing 20hz to 20khz are being sent to each speaker. Small means you set a cutoff point where the lower frequencies stop being sent to the speaker and instead passed onto the powered subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Its very rare that any speaker can handle the whole frequency spectrum. Speakers with larger woofers have a much easier chance than a small satellite speaker, which has no chance at all.
> 
> 
> The speakers in the Samsung system have a 3" woofer 2" midrange and .5" tweeter. The frequency response only goes down to 150hz.
> 
> 
> If you were to set all those speakers to large, you'd be missing out on anything below 150hz and quite a bit of bass because the speakers cannot reproduce it. This is what the subwoofer is for.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to small, set the crossover to 150hz and then let the sub take care of the rest. This will also take the strain off your receivers amps to push out those lower frequencies, while the powered sub handles them easily.




Hi everyone... I just wanted to share some tips to make this $600 system sound like $1000 system. Im a certified pro-audio engineer for 9 years and wanted to share some settings with you guys that will really help make this sound sweet. If you just want to jump to the settings go to the next paragraph...As far as afrogt's technical explanation for the small-large speaker settings he is pretty much dead on accurate, but there is an advantage on setting these speakers to large especially when listening to HD audio signals and I will explain why... He is exactly right about the low end part, but the small speaker setting also rolls off the tippy top of the highs as well which these speakers seam to reproduce (have not checked tech specs)... Id assume that these speakers, like most small speakers, reproduce about 150hz-20k(top of the range humans hear)... This is really what makes a HD signal sound so "HD"... also if your crossover is set to say 150hz these low end sounds are going to be sent to the sub anyways tho you may miss out on some lows because the crossover most likely has a slight volume slope at the cutoff point... (meaning its a little lower at the cutoff point so the transition seams smooth)... One last thing is the dynamic range of the speakers seem to be more accurate on LARGE setting but thats just me


So here is what I recommend you do for good HD sound... This is all by ear mind you on my setup.


Set all your speakers to LARGE in the settings and set your crossover to 180hz-200hz depending on how much rumble you want (I set it a tad higher so that the lows your missing will DEFINATELY get to the sub at good volume). Make sure your DRC setting is at minimum (you dont want to compress the dynamic range if you dont have to, THATS ANOTHER THING THAT MAKES HD WHAT IT IS! LOUD SOUNDS AND SOFT SOUNDS ARE FAR APART










THE TONAL SETTINGS CAN CHANGE A LOT TOO, IF THE SPEAKERS ARE A TAD TO SHARP JUST TURN THE TREBLE DOWN -1... SET THIS TO OFF IF YOUR NOT GONNA USE IT.


I personally like sharp highs for fx flying around the room and I only want the floor to rumble when its supposed too. The dynamic range seems to be a little deeper as well with the LARGE speaker setting. Im sure youll have to tweak a bit but try this starting point... ALSO TURN THE GAIN UP ALL THE WAY ON THE SUB, IF ITS TOO BASSY, THEN USE THE + AND - SETTINGS IN THE LEVEL CONTROL FOR THE SUB... MY REARS WERE A LITTLE CLOSER TO ME AND SO I HAVE BOTH SR AND SL SET TO -1 AND EVERYTHING ELSE SET TO 0 IN THE LEVEL SETTINGS. Dont be afraid to make wacky level settings! some speakers may be louder or closer then others... if your hearing more out the front right and they are positioned exactly where the should be, dont be afraid to balance the room out! THE ONLY SPEAKER ID CONSIDER SETTING TO SMALL IS THE CENTER CHANNEL BUT ITS ON LARGE AS WELL OVER HERE.


AGAIN TEST THIS WITH A HDMI OUTPUT, AND IF BLU-RAY ITS ALWAYS BEST TO USE DTS OVER DOLBY IN THE AUDIO SETTINGS ON THE DISK.







HOPE THIS HELPS... IF NOT SORRY I TRIED, MY SYSTEM SOUNDS LIKE I DROPPED A 1000BUX EASY AT THE MOMENT


----------



## Chadly1980

Thanks for the above post!


I am probably going to pick this unit up tomorrow...what gauge wire should I purchase at monoprice?


Thanks!


----------



## bajafresk

i just bought the 720 today. i've read through this entire thread and was originally intending to buy the ss2000 but this thread, among other things, convinced me to try out the 720. i have the 4066 samsung lcd flat screen, and the samsung blue ray player, so the anynet feature attracted me. i didnt plan on going all samsung, it just worked out that way.


anyway, to keep me from going crazy with choices, i decided to focus on HTIB and like i said, i had it down between this samsung ht-as720 and the sony SS-2000. mainly because of their hdmi ports, lack of dvd player since i already have blue ray, etc. etc.


anyway at first i was convinced on the sony because it has 1000 watts compared to 650, and actually sounded better in the store. but whatever, i've decided to buy both and feel how they are in my room which is relatively small.


so i hooked it up and it sounded pretty good. i started to fiddle around with all the settings and sound effects and thats when i got some problems. first of all, the surround right speaker doesnt even work, maybe it's the wire that came with it, or if it's the receiver input for the speaker im screwed. i plugged the same speaker into another port and it worked so its not the speaker. i did what liveandbreathe said just to try out how it would sound and for some reason when i played a blue ray dvd or played music, the subwoofer wouldnt be producing any sound at all and the entire system sounded weak overall. maybe for movies it sounds good, but for music it's terrible. another thing was whenever i put a movie in, the reciever automatically switched to DVD MULTI-CHANNEL and it wouldnt let me change between DTS6, DOLBY, or whatever other audio setting i wanted. it was just stuck on that and on some movies, only the right, left, and center speakers would be producing sound while the surround wasnt and i couldnt do anything to change that since it was stuck on dvd multi-channel.


also, ive read all manuals over and over and i cant get anynet to work properly, yes, i can turn the tv on and receiver on with the same remote, and turn everything off by but not the blue ray dvd player, the codes supplied in the manual dont work at all. and even if anynet did work, there arent all the buttons i would need to control everything on one of the remotes samsung provides. they all control different more detailed aspects of each device that you can only have access to with that certain remote. it only seems anynet is good for volume control and power.


i really want to love this system. is anyone else having these problems?


here's my setup


bd1400 blue ray via hdmi to AS720 then hdmi out to samsung 4066 lcd tv


----------



## raylew52

With a large room that has high celings, could any one reccomend the best approach to set up. For the rear speakers it is hard to hear the subtleties that I am used to hearing with other surround sound products. My surround speakers are placed fairly high so that could be part of the issue. I don't have surround speakers hooked up yet to make this a 7 speaker system. Would that help? Let me know your thoughts please, thanks!


----------



## pAndAJedi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bajafresk* /forum/post/12596881
> 
> 
> 
> also, ive read all manuals over and over and i cant get anynet to work properly, yes, i can turn the tv on and receiver on with the same remote, and turn everything off by but not the blue ray dvd player, the codes supplied in the manual dont work at all. and even if anynet did work, there arent all the buttons i would need to control everything on one of the remotes samsung provides. they all control different more detailed aspects of each device that you can only have access to with that certain remote. it only seems anynet is good for volume control and power.
> 
> 
> i really want to love this system. is anyone else having these problems?



The Anynet works the same for me. Sometimes there are handshake problems as well where I have to power up the devices in a certain order. You can still get most of the TV settings with the as720 remote, but the fact that the receiver does not turn on with the tv erks me. It's the small things that drive me crazy.


As far as my overall feelings for this system, they are mixed. I hate the speakers. That is why I went with the Onkyo 908. Still waiting on it's arrival.


----------



## necrochaos

Trying to get through all of these posts could get me fired, but I'm almost done. Question for you though. When you are listening to audio of dvd or whatnot through the receiver do you mute the TV sound?


MY Tv have the simulated surround sound which sounds good, but I figure that I wouldn't need the TV output if I have 5.1 speakers. Also, my JVC TV has the capabilities to be a center channel. Is this worth it compared to the center channel provided in the Samsung HTiB system?


Also, my last HTiB (which was fried by a storm) I still have the 10" powered subwoofer. Should I swap out the sub in the package with my sub? Will this changed the balance of this system as the subwoofer will be bigger?


Lastly, any recommendations for the speakers to add to this for 7.1 sound? Will they be small back speakers?


I'll be hooking up my Toshiba HD-A2 into one HDMI and my Dish 722 HD-DVR into the other HDMI. Xbox will be hooked up with the optical in. I'm hoping not to have any problems. I'll keep an eye on the HDMI sound PCM or bitstream. There seems to be some disagreement.


The room is square about 12x12 with two large (double door sized) openings to go into the dining room or up the stairs.


----------



## harleytodd69

does this unit have hdmi audio pass thru


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harleytodd69* /forum/post/12598220
> 
> 
> does this unit have hdmi audio pass thru



???

For what purpose would an HDMI AUDIO pass-through make sense?


----------



## harleytodd69

to get uncompressed audio you have to send your audio to the receiver via hdmi. audio optical cannot do uncompressed


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harleytodd69* /forum/post/12598417
> 
> 
> to get uncompressed audio you have to send your audio to the receiver via hdmi. audio optical cannot do uncompressed



This is the answer to my question?

1) Your player can uncompress audio to LPCM. That must not be done in the receiver.

2) Audio optical is totally unrelated here.

3) You still have not answered my question: For what purpose would an HDMI AUDIO PASS-THROUGH make sense?


Audio pass-through means, the receiver doesn't touch the audio und just puts out to HDMI OUT, what comes in from HDMI IN.

To which device do you want to send audio from the receiver?

Why do you even send audio to the receiver, if it shouldn't touch audio at all?


----------



## harleytodd69

I guess i worded the first question wrong. what i am trying to ask is do you send the audio to your receiver with an hdmi cable or an audio optical cable


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harleytodd69* /forum/post/12598600
> 
> 
> I guess i worded the first question wrong. what i am trying to ask is do you send the audio to your receiver with an hdmi cable or an audio optical cable



Me? Personally?

I use a HDMI cable and a coaxial cable.


But this is a VERY different question to


> Quote:
> does this unit have hdmi audio pass thru



Don't you think so?


----------



## Hockyz

Has anyone come across a remote control programming code for this unit yet?


----------



## DirkBelig

OK, I've read thru this entire thread over the last day and despite redlikecommie2 making me wish that punching my computer's monitor could knock his smug, arrogant block off, I went to Beast Buy and picked one up today because it was on sale for $500.


I will be using this with a Philips 7422 LCD HDTV, a PS3, an original Xbox, and a VCR. I don't have cable and pull OTA HD signals with (don't laugh) a set of rabbit ears. I live in an apartment, so earth-shattering volume/bass levels aren't required, but clear, accurate fidelity is. I am budget-limited and want to spend the minimum for a Blu-ray surround system. I know an Onkyo AVR plus much better speakers would be the best and when I get a house and stuff a full-tilt HT in it, that's what I'll do, but for NOW, I'm hoping this will do.


A few questions:


* I'll be ordering a pair of HDMI 1.3a cables from Monoprice to connect the PS3->AS720->TV. According to the Samsung site, the AS720 can NOT process Dolby Digital+, TrueHD, or DTS-HD. If this is so, what's the point of this receiver? Does the PS3 decode these audio formats internally and send send them via HDMI for playback? (Isn't this why an optical ToSlink can't be used - it can't handle the decoded stream?)


* The Xbox can connect via optical to the AS720 and component to the TV. While it would've been nice to funnel it thru the AS720, this isn't a deal-breaker. (My other HT setup has the video going to the set and audio to the AVR, so I'm used to it.)


* The TV has a S/PDIF jack to output to a receiver. Would a cable like this do the job? How about to connect the subwoofer, too?


* Do the basic cables come in the box? The manual (downloaded from the Samsung site) only lists the remote, the FM antenna and manual as accessories. Shouldn't the basics come with? I've seen posts about using better wiring - what should I get from Monoprice to upgrade any included wire?


* Upthread, someone mentioned these Monoprice speaker stands . Anyone actually using them and how are they working out? Since IKEA discontinued those stands also mentioned - a shame because I've got one in the area - I need some budget sticks to hold the speakers. I can't frigging believe that almost no one carries stands! I went to Meijer, Target, Sharper Image, Wal-Mart and Home Depot tonight and the only one with stands at any price was Target at $40/pair. (That's too much and why I didn't buy some at BB.) Many had multiple wall mounts, but no speaker stands. WTF is that about? Where else can I get reasonable priced stands for these speakers?


* If the VCR is plugged into the AS720, does any scaling get done or does it just get shunted out the HDMI cable to the set?


* I picked up a Harmony 550 remote to manage everything but the PS3. (No effing thanks to Sony for this. Jackholes!) Will this do?


Hopefully, you all will be able to answer these questions in time to beat the order cutoff deadline at Monoprice (i.e. 2 pm EST) so I can get my stands and cables after the New Year and get things put together. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Star56

Through HDMI, the 720S will pass DD+,TrueHD and uncompressed PCM. Setup your PS3 (and HD DVD player for that matter) for PCM output. The PS3 and virtually all HD DVD players will decode DD+ and TrueHD and package it for the Samsung as PCM multichannel. Sounds great on this system.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12606590
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> According to the Samsung site, the AS720 can NOT process Dolby Digital+, TrueHD, or DTS-HD. If this is so, what's the point of this receiver? Does the PS3 decode these audio formats internally and send send them via HDMI for playback?



Yes, with the exception of DTS-HD Master Audio at the moment. Set the PS3 to PCM output.


> Quote:
> (Isn't this why an optical ToSlink can't be used - it can't handle the decoded stream?)



Practical: Yes and theoretical: No. The real reason is copy protection/DRM.


> Quote:
> ...
> 
> How about to connect the subwoofer, too?...



???

Sure, why do you ask?


----------



## DirkBelig

_Practical: Yes and theoretical: No. The real reason is copy protection/DRM._


Good ol' DRM. Punishing the paying customers in the vain attempt to thwart the pirates. Pffft.

_Sure, why do you ask?_


Does a cable to connect the sub come in the box (see my question about included wires) and/or would there be any benefit to going with a better quality cable? It's not like digital S/PDIF where you can use just about anything since 1s and 0s aren't bothered by impedance and whatnot.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12606911
> 
> _Sure, why do you ask?_
> 
> 
> Does a cable to connect the sub come in the box (see my question about included wires)



Ah. I don't know, as I live in europe and there fortunately you can get this receiver on its own.


----------



## Hockyz

Yes, all the speaker wires and sub cable comes in the box.



One thing odd that I noted, when set to PCM on PS3 (watching Bluray or DVD), I didn't get any output from the rear channels. With it set to Bitstream and EX/ES turned ON, the rear channels seem to work properly. Other than that, I am very happy with the set up so far. It is plenty loud, plenty of bass, and clear enough for the price point. The only thing that REALLY nags me is being unable to program my DTV remote to it.


----------



## Chekoman

Hockyz.


Check your connections, you should have sound coming out no matter if you select PCM or Bitstream from the PS3


----------



## raylew52

I have now run into an issue, and not sure what happened. Here is my setup:


Sammy LCD, the AS720, Cable Box, PS3. I have both the cable box and the ps3 running HDMI in to the receiver and the receiver outputting HDMI to the TV. All of a sudden the ps3 is having trouble communicating through the receiver. When I try to use the ps3, i only get the "Mode Not Supported" error message on screen and a black screen behind it. I know in the past this is a handshaking type problem between the sammy tvs and the ps3 and the video adjustments need to be made within the tv. However, I am not sure the plan of action to take with the receiver now in the mix?? Has anyone run into this problem? Would it be in my best interest to try and run video from ps3 to tv (via HDMI) and do a digital audio from the ps3 directly to the receiver, maybe that will circumvent this issue? Please someone help me out, I am very frusterated with this issue.


Also, the pics of the room is coming with speakers and my whole set up. Will be up by this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Hockyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12608166
> 
> 
> Hockyz.
> 
> 
> Check your connections, you should have sound coming out no matter if you select PCM or Bitstream from the PS3





I would think so, too. But, from the PS3, I couldn't get anything from the rears. The connections are definitely fine because they worked fine from the DTV and as soon as I changed it to bitstream I had output. I will play with it tonight and see if I can't figure out more.


----------



## Zygon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12606745
> 
> 
> Through HDMI, the 720S will pass DD+,TrueHD and uncompressed PCM. Setup your PS3 (and HD DVD player for that matter) for PCM output. The PS3 and virtually all HD DVD players will decode DD+ and TrueHD and package it for the Samsung as PCM multichannel. Sounds great on this system.



I have a Sammy LNT4671F TV(has hdmi v1.3) and an xbox 360 arcade(hdmi v?) w/ the HD-dvd add on. I want to get dolby trueHD and DTS-HD but I've heard I need hdmi v1.3. I know the elite has v1.2 but I'm not sure what version of HDMI my new arcade360 has. With my setup will I get dolby digital HD from the HT-AS720? I have a few hd-dvds with trueHD audio and I want to try it out.


xbox 360 arcade=>hdmi v1.3=>HT-AS720=>hdmi v1.3=>LNT4671F


----------



## DirkBelig

No comments on the Monoprice stands for these speakers? It's go time for placing an order.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zygon* /forum/post/12609641
> 
> 
> I have a Sammy LNT4671F TV(has hdmi v1.3) and an xbox 360 arcade(hdmi v?) w/ the HD-dvd add on. I want to get dolby trueHD and DTS-HD but I've heard I need hdmi v1.3.



You need only HDMI 1.3

IF your player has NO DTS-HD MA decoder

AND

you want to listen to lossless DTS-HD MA

AND

your receiver HAS a DTS-HD MA decoder.

The last point is NOT true for the Samsung 720, so you don't need HDMI 1.3.


> Quote:
> I know the elite has v1.2 but I'm not sure what version of HDMI my new arcade360 has. With my setup will I get dolby digital HD from the HT-AS720?



Yes and no. It depends.

IF you have a HD DVD player: Yes.

IF you have a Blu-ray player WITH built-in DTS-HD MA decoder: Yes.

IF you have a Blu-ray player WITHOUT built-in DTS-HD MA decoder: No.


----------



## Zygon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12614610
> 
> 
> You need only HDMI 1.3
> 
> IF your player has NO DTS-HD MA decoder
> 
> AND
> 
> you want to listen to lossless DTS-HD MA
> 
> AND
> 
> your receiver HAS a DTS-HD MA decoder.
> 
> The last point is NOT true for the Samsung 720, so you don't need HDMI 1.3.Yes and no. It depends.
> 
> IF you have a HD DVD player: Yes.
> 
> IF you have a Blu-ray player WITH built-in DTS-HD MA decoder: Yes.
> 
> IF you have a Blu-ray player WITHOUT built-in DTS-HD MA decoder: No.



Your post was no help at all, but thanks for trying.

I want to buy the HT-AS720 but first.................

What version hdmi is the Arcade xbox 360?

Can I play DD HD or DTS-HD through the xbox 360 w/ HD_DVD add on and the HT-AS720?


----------



## generalpride66

anyone have this in a bedroom, is it to much? and how is it for music?


----------



## enzo631

Can anyone recommend a nice set of speaker stands that will work with these speakers? Most of the ones that I've seen are meant for smaller types like the Bose.


----------



## Hockyz

generalpride66: I have it in a fairly large room and it gets loud! haha. Probably overkill, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


enzo: I am just using some generic ones from target.


I broke down today and bought a Harmony 880 remote and an IR dongle for the PS3 so that everything can be seamlessly controlled. LOVE IT!


----------



## raylew52

Which IR dongle did you go for? The one from Schmartz?


----------



## fsck

Does the HT-AS720 support TRUE-HD without the 7.1 speaker setup? Just wondering if I can enable this on the receiver before investing on speakers (at least to get an approximation of TRUE-HD using the native 5.1 setup. I ask because the 4 Ohm limitation can make things tricky.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsck* /forum/post/12619371
> 
> 
> Does the HT-AS720 support TRUE-HD without the 7.1 speaker setup? Just wondering if I can enable this on the receiver before investing on speakers (at least to get an approximation of TRUE-HD using the native 5.1 setup. I ask because the 4 Ohm limitation can make things tricky.



1) Not all Dolby TrueHD tracks are 7.1. The majority is still 5.1.

2) If you have a Blu-ray player be sure it has a built-in Dolby TrueHD decoder.

3) Who bars you from setting the missing surround back speakers to SMALL? Naturally you won't hear the sound which is intended for them.


Or are you asking for a downmix from 7.1 to 5.1?


----------



## fsck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12619442
> 
> 
> 1) Not all Dolby TrueHD tracks are 7.1. The majority is still 5.1.
> 
> 2) If you have a Blu-ray player be sure it has a built-in Dolby TrueHD decoder.
> 
> 3) Who bars you from setting the missing surround back speakers to SMALL? Naturally you won't hear the sound which is intended for them.
> 
> 
> Or are you asking for a downmix from 7.1 to 5.1?




I was not aware of 1). I thought I read somewhere that the HT-AS720 does not enable TRUEHD unless it detects the presense of a 7.1 setup.


As far as 2) goes, I was hoping to do the decoding on the receiver side due to the huge price difference between a blue-ray player with decoder versus one without - best buy has 2 Sony's and the one without built in decoder is 299 versus the one with the built-in decoder which is in the 600 dollar range.


I am not sure what you mean on 3). Could you elaborate?


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsck* /forum/post/12620036
> 
> 
> I was not aware of 1). I thought I read somewhere that the HT-AS720 does not enable TRUEHD unless it detects the presense of a 7.1 setup.



What do wou mean with "the HT-AS720 does not enable TRUEHD"?

The 720 NEVER enables Dolby TrueHD as it has no Dolby TrueHD decoder.

It knows nothing about Dolby TrueHD. This is the task of the player.


> Quote:
> As far as 2) goes, I was hoping to do the decoding on the receiver side due to the huge price difference between a blue-ray player with decoder versus one without - best buy has 2 Sony's and the one without built in decoder is 299 versus the one with the built-in decoder which is in the 600 dollar range.



The 720 has neither a Dolby TrueHD nor a DTS-HD MA deccoder built-in.

The decoding of the new lossless audio formats has to be done in the player.


> Quote:
> I am not sure what you mean on 3). Could you elaborate?...



I just don't understand what your problem is.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liveandbreathe* /forum/post/12586669
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I just wanted to share some tips to make this $600 system sound like $1000 system. Im a certified pro-audio engineer for 9 years and wanted to share some settings with you guys that will really help make this sound sweet. If you just want to jump to the settings go to the next paragraph...As far as afrogt's technical explanation for the small-large speaker settings he is pretty much dead on accurate, but there is an advantage on setting these speakers to large especially when listening to HD audio signals and I will explain why... He is exactly right about the low end part, but the small speaker setting also rolls off the tippy top of the highs as well which these speakers seam to reproduce (have not checked tech specs)... Id assume that these speakers, like most small speakers, reproduce about 150hz-20k(top of the range humans hear)... This is really what makes a HD signal sound so "HD"... also if your crossover is set to say 150hz these low end sounds are going to be sent to the sub anyways tho you may miss out on some lows because the crossover most likely has a slight volume slope at the cutoff point... (meaning its a little lower at the cutoff point so the transition seams smooth)... One last thing is the dynamic range of the speakers seem to be more accurate on LARGE setting but thats just me
> 
> 
> So here is what I recommend you do for good HD sound... This is all by ear mind you on my setup.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to LARGE in the settings and set your crossover to 180hz-200hz depending on how much rumble you want (I set it a tad higher so that the lows your missing will DEFINATELY get to the sub at good volume). Make sure your DRC setting is at minimum (you dont want to compress the dynamic range if you dont have to, THATS ANOTHER THING THAT MAKES HD WHAT IT IS! LOUD SOUNDS AND SOFT SOUNDS ARE FAR APART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE TONAL SETTINGS CAN CHANGE A LOT TOO, IF THE SPEAKERS ARE A TAD TO SHARP JUST TURN THE TREBLE DOWN -1... SET THIS TO OFF IF YOUR NOT GONNA USE IT.
> 
> 
> I personally like sharp highs for fx flying around the room and I only want the floor to rumble when its supposed too. The dynamic range seems to be a little deeper as well with the LARGE speaker setting. Im sure youll have to tweak a bit but try this starting point... ALSO TURN THE GAIN UP ALL THE WAY ON THE SUB, IF ITS TOO BASSY, THEN USE THE + AND - SETTINGS IN THE LEVEL CONTROL FOR THE SUB... MY REARS WERE A LITTLE CLOSER TO ME AND SO I HAVE BOTH SR AND SL SET TO -1 AND EVERYTHING ELSE SET TO 0 IN THE LEVEL SETTINGS. Dont be afraid to make wacky level settings! some speakers may be louder or closer then others... if your hearing more out the front right and they are positioned exactly where the should be, dont be afraid to balance the room out! THE ONLY SPEAKER ID CONSIDER SETTING TO SMALL IS THE CENTER CHANNEL BUT ITS ON LARGE AS WELL OVER HERE.
> 
> 
> AGAIN TEST THIS WITH A HDMI OUTPUT, AND IF BLU-RAY ITS ALWAYS BEST TO USE DTS OVER DOLBY IN THE AUDIO SETTINGS ON THE DISK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS... IF NOT SORRY I TRIED, MY SYSTEM SOUNDS LIKE I DROPPED A 1000BUX EASY AT THE MOMENT



I just did this setup and watched 300 on Dolby True HD, it does make a difference!!

Anyone else had tried this setup?? Comments??


----------



## necrochaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12620369
> 
> 
> I just did this setup and watched 300 on Dolby True HD, it does make a difference!!
> 
> Anyone else had tried this setup?? Comments??



I did try some of these settings. Watching TV on my Dish Netowrk 722 on most channels at 32 volume I don't hear much sound out of anything but the center channel. When I watch MHD I hear a better quality sound. I will be tweeking the settings.


I changed my sub to +2 level and the front to +1 to help balance it out. I don't feel like I'm getting a rich full sound yet. But I haven't watched a movie in HD yet on my player.


Is there any chance we can start a new threads talking about settings for the Sammy 720? It would be helpful to have everything in one place.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *necrochaos* /forum/post/12621468
> 
> 
> I did try some of these settings. Watching TV on my Dish Netowrk 722 on most channels at 32 volume I don't hear much sound out of anything but the center channel. When I watch MHD I hear a better quality sound. I will be tweeking the settings.
> 
> 
> I changed my sub to +2 level and the front to +1 to help balance it out. I don't feel like I'm getting a rich full sound yet. But I haven't watched a movie in HD yet on my player.
> 
> 
> Is there any chance we can start a new threads talking about settings for the Sammy 720? It would be helpful to have everything in one place.



If you go back on the postings, we found out that turning the volume up on all the speakers will give you way better sound than leaving it at 0, I have most of my speakers at 5 or higher, try doing that, it might change the sound you get.

And I concur, we should have a thread on the settings..


----------



## House72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generalpride66* /forum/post/12615075
> 
> 
> anyone have this in a bedroom, is it to much? and how is it for music?



X2 intrested as well. This is where my current setup is now, well tv, Ps3, and Hd player. Wanted to know if it was over kill?, as well as how music sounds on it?


----------



## redlikefire02




DirkBelig said:


> OK, I've read thru this entire thread over the last day and despite redlikecommie2 making me wish that punching my computer's monitor could knock his smug, arrogant block off, I went to Beast Buy and picked one up today because it was on sale for $500.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> go for it detriot lol you are a funny guy


----------



## necrochaos

Setting up a setup thread now. Will try to copy info from this thread. Also, I need to get a longer cable for my subwoofer (going to put it in the back of the room). Is this just a 3.5mm cable or does this require a different type of cable? Sorry if this sounds like a n00b question, I just want to get the right cable.


I plan to order this from monoprice.com. If you could point me to the right type of cable I would appreciate it. I also plan to buy the Speaker Stand - Black (SS-01) - Set of 2 from Monoprice as well.


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/12622302
> 
> 
> go for it detriot lol you are a funny guy



At least when your looks fade and your career as a pretty boy ends, you'll always have your stupidity and arrogance to fall back on.


----------



## L3X

Could you help me out with this. I am having trouble getting audio to work with the optical input.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ght=HT-AS720ST


----------



## TheJesse

Hi Guys. This is a post I made in another thread, but given the features mentioned in this thread for the AS720 I was wondering if it's the answer to what I need in a HTIB system. Please read on and let me know...



This is my first post on these forums, but I've been reading threads all weekend and I can honestly say that I've learned a lot of information that I did not previously know about home theater systems in this short time. However, I am far from an expert on these matters so I need some advice on what would be a good HTIB system for me that's not a penny over $600 and that provides digital audio (HDMI and optical) for all of my components


This is what I have...


TV: Vizio VU42L 1080P 42" HDTV.


Components: PS3, XBOX 360 Elite with XBOX 360 HD-DVD player, PS2, Dish Network HD Satellite Receiver, and a Terk HD Antenna for HD OTA broadcasts.


This is what I'd like a receiver to do for me and the following components...


HDMI Video & Audio (2 inputs): (1) PS3 & (2) XBOX 360 Elite/XBOX 360 HD-DVD player.


Optical Audio (2 inputs): (1) Dish Network HD Satellite Receiver & (2) Vizio VU42L/Terk HD Antenna.


The goal that I'm trying to achieve is to have digital audio for the 4 things I utilize the most: PS3, XBOX 360 w/HD-DVD player, Satellite TV, and OTA HD via my Terk Antenna. I barely ever use my PS2 so I am not too concerned about it having surround sound audio (unless there's a HTIB in my price range that has 3 optical audio inputs). What HTIB is going to fit my needs?


If worse comes to worse and I can't achieve HDMI audio for a HTIB system is my price range I might be willing to go with a system that has 4 optical audio inputs, but I'm not aware of any such current system. Please help!


----------



## L3X

My cable box is connected through optical cable. What setting should I have mine reciever on? NEO:6MODE, SFE, Dobly PL? Could you explain the difference?


----------



## Dreamwriter

Wait...L3X, did you get it to work then? You shouldn't have to worry about any of those settings until you get sound coming from it. Those are basically various methods of altering a stereo sound to use all the speakers.


I'm having a problem getting sound from optical input as well. Specifically, If I hook something up to Optical 2, it works fine. Optical 1, no sound. If I change which input uses which Optical, that doesn't help - whatever is hooked up to Optical 1 doesn't work. The "Input Mode" is set to "Optic 1".


Even stranger, when the Optical 1 input is selected, the speaker test doesn't work - no sounds come from the speakers. Which shouldn't depend on the input at all.


Anybody have any ideas what's going on? I just bought this today as an open-box sale for $450, I hope it isn't busted.


----------



## dsang23

hi all.


Is there a big difference between 1.3a 22gauge wire vs 1.3a 28gauge wire? Noticable?


Mono is out of the 22 gauge and I wanted to see if i should wait for it...


Thanks in advance


----------



## Kilim

What are the Pros/Cons of the Samsung HT-AS720 vs the Onkyo HT-SR800 and Onkyo-HT-SP908?


Looking to upgrade my system and trying to see whats the best deal for me.


----------



## L3X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dreamwriter* /forum/post/12636481
> 
> 
> Wait...L3X, did you get it to work then? You shouldn't have to worry about any of those settings until you get sound coming from it. Those are basically various methods of altering a stereo sound to use all the speakers.
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem getting sound from optical input as well. Specifically, If I hook something up to Optical 2, it works fine. Optical 1, no sound. If I change which input uses which Optical, that doesn't help - whatever is hooked up to Optical 1 doesn't work. The "Input Mode" is set to "Optic 1".
> 
> 
> Even stranger, when the Optical 1 input is selected, the speaker test doesn't work - no sounds come from the speakers. Which shouldn't depend on the input at all.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas what's going on? I just bought this today as an open-box sale for $450, I hope it isn't busted.



I got my sound to work. I am just trying to figure out the best settings for my cable, xbox 360, and for movies.


----------



## L3X

I am looking for some speaker stands for the left and right surround speakers. Can someone give me some brands to chose from or do you know of any that look/work good with this speaker system?


----------



## dj9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsang23* /forum/post/12637002
> 
> 
> hi all.
> 
> 
> Is there a big difference between 1.3a 22gauge wire vs 1.3a 28gauge wire? Noticable?
> 
> 
> Mono is out of the 22 gauge and I wanted to see if i should wait for it...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I assume you're talking about HDMI.


The answer is no. If you look carefully, 22AWG wire is available in long distances, where 28AWG is available in short distances. Thicker wire is only needed for longer distances or in-wall installation.


----------



## L3X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12611507
> 
> 
> No comments on the Monoprice stands for these speakers? It's go time for placing an order.



I am curious about the same thing.


----------



## necrochaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *L3X* /forum/post/12639383
> 
> 
> I am looking for some speaker stands for the left and right surround speakers. Can someone give me some brands to chose from or do you know of any that look/work good with this speaker system?



I asked the same question and hear about speaker stands at IKEA, but they don't exist anymore. Walmart has a pair for 40 available at most stores.


Walmart offers these stands . I saw them in a picture that they work, but our local store only had silver. My girlfriend insists on black, so I didn't pick them up.


I ordered stands from Monoprice. I asked if they work, but I got no reponse. I should have them by the end of the week or so. I will try to post how they are working once I receive them


----------



## raylew52

Pictures of my set up


----------



## raylew52

A few more pics of my set up


----------



## Nutdotnet

I like the setup, but I am confused. Why mount the speakers so high? I thought you would want them at ear level (or at least pointed towards ear level).


I have some pics of mine that I just finished, I will post them here in a few.


----------



## Star56

I have to be honest and tell you that those speakers are absurdly high in relation to the listener. While aesthetically it may appealing, acoustically it is a disaster.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylew52* /forum/post/12642076
> 
> 
> Pictures of my set up



You have a hard room to work with, adjustable stands (something like the link below) would be the best solution and it looks like you've got room for them at all locations.


You're front and rears are mounted way to high, they should be at ear level from the listening position or as close to it as possible. Even the center looks to high and from the picture should be under the TV or at least angled down if you can. You could use a stand for that also.


Also I'd get some curtains over the blinds and a area rug between the couch and tv to help with reflections.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=240-762 


As an alternative you could raise the level of the couch 6 - 8ft.


----------



## Nutdotnet

hahahah raise the couch! I need to put that as my sig!


I am being lazy and wont get up off my butt to get the pictures off my cam. But my rears and fronts are mounted higher then lisenting position. BUT the mounts that I have allow me to angle them any which way I choose. If I were to do it again, I probably would have gotten stands for the fronts tho. But for whatever reason I had a brain fart and didn't think about that.


----------



## raylew52

Thanks for the comments guys, we just moved into this house and it was pre wired and that is where I put the speakers, also the reason we don't have curtains or an area rug yet! I do know the speakers are too high, and when I get a chance I will lower them to a more normal listening position. I was having troubles hearing subtleties in the movies and it is because the speakers are too dang high!


----------



## Nutdotnet

What you could do to at least help, is get some speaker mounts and at least point the speakers down to you. The AS720 has the tweeter on the top (like it should), so make that the guide. Point that at your ear. It won't be optimal, but will be much better. I have no idea if they make a mount for the center at all. But you could look into getting a self, and then putting something underneath the speaker to angle it down (I have read that black rubber door spots work great for that) but you may need more extreme of a angle.


I just looked at the last picture, and the height doesn't look as bad as I first thought. But you still really need to get those speakers angled down (along with your surrounds).


----------



## Nutdotnet

 MySetup


----------



## Weezy911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nutdotnet* /forum/post/12648752
> 
> MySetup



where did you get those tubes to hide the wires?


----------



## SSMiKe06

Hey all, glad to see this thread is still going strong. I bough this a few months ago and never really had anytime to post my setup.


This being my first HTiB ( or any for that matter ) I must admit I'm loving this one for the price I paid for.


I need to position everything a bit better but, because of a lack of time, it's turned out quite well and working great.











The only thing that changed is the PS3 went next to the receveir ( after a 3 hour movie neither of them were hot







) since I ordered a 1.5' HDMI cable instead of 3'


----------



## Nutdotnet

That looks great! I would have used stands for everything, but with a 3 year old and a St. Bernard speakers would probably get knocked over










And it is just called wire conduit. We have a local electronics supply store (like a radioshack on crack) that sells it for cheap. You can pick it up at Home Depot/Lowes as well and the prices are not to bad.


----------



## puritan21

I bought this setup several months ago. I found black universal mounts that swivel so you can mount at any angle. Got'em at Wal-mart. I made a small hole at bottom of mount and fished my wires through the wall to the trim. I then took the trim of and made a small hole (2" wide by 1 and a half " tall) to reach my fingers in to find wire. Then ran the wire under trim to a spot behind stand and notched trim under carpet level to bring wires out. Nice clean hidden install!


----------



## puritan21

One more shot!!


----------



## HiDefRick

Ok all long time reader, first time poster. I jsut spend over 2 hrs reading this thread and am still a little confused about the setup I would need.


I am getting the Samsung HT-AS720


I have a 50 inch Samsung plasma tv with 3 hdmi inputs


Things I would be hooking up too the whole system


Samsung BDP 1400

Toshiba HD A30 HD DVD player


Directv HD DVR


I am confused on how too hook up the HD DVR


I would use HDMI For the BLu Ray and HD DVD player too the Reciever.

So I am wondering if I would be able too use HDMi from the DIRECTV HD DVR to the TV Directly and then use an optical cable from the HD DVR Direct tv reciever too the reciever or would that not work?


Summary

I have read in past posts that people hooked up their Directv HD DVR via component too the tv and then used the optical from the directv box too the samsung reciever.. I am wondering if I can keep THe directv DVR reciever hooked up via HDMI too the tv and then use the optical out from the directv reciever too the samsung reciever.



I am not an officiando, and do apologize if I missed the answer some where in the previous posts. I do thank you for your time.


----------



## raylew52

Hey Puritan, are these your speaker mounts: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4978453 


?


For the time being, I will buy these and angle my speakers down until I have time to run my speakers lower in the wall.


----------



## Jvball09

Setup:


TV:

hdmi port 1 = cable box / optical to receiver

hdmi port 2 = receiver hdmi ps3



Issue:


HDMI 2 connection on sammy tv

when switching to the ps3 2 out of 3 times there is no signal.


Another issue is my cable box is reverting to the 720p setting when i run it through the receiver. All the setting that i set on the cable box are going back to default. For example is i stretch 4:3. Every time i turn the receiver off and then on the settings are back to defualt. Keeps setting it back to letterbox. So now i have it set up like above to keep setting. What is the point of having passthrough if you cant use it.


----------



## puritan21

raylew52---That is exactly what I used. I worried when I bought them thinking they would be cheaply made, but they are great!


----------



## stevenjg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jvball09* /forum/post/12656559
> 
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 
> TV:
> 
> hdmi port 1 = cable box / optical to receiver
> 
> hdmi port 2 = receiver hdmi ps3
> 
> 
> 
> Issue:
> 
> 
> HDMI 2 connection on sammy tv
> 
> when switching to the ps3 2 out of 3 times there is no signal.
> 
> 
> Another issue is my cable box is reverting to the 720p setting when i run it through the receiver. All the setting that i set on the cable box are going back to default. For example is i stretch 4:3. Every time i turn the receiver off and then on the settings are back to defualt. Keeps setting it back to letterbox. So now i have it set up like above to keep setting. What is the point of having passthrough if you cant use it.



This was my setup.

HDMI PORT 1- PS3

HDMI PORT 2- MOTO DVR

HDMI OUT TO TV

All HDMI cables V1.3a


I initially had issues when switching to HDMI 1 for the PS3...No Video, just "mode not supported". Then mysteriously it was fine. This morning I go to play the PS3 and again "mode not supported". I tried starting the different components in different order, changing HDMI ports none of which fixed the problem. It's strange how it initially didn't work, then it worked fine for about 4 days and now it isn't working. I also had a issue when I changed the rear speakers to Loud...the SUB wouldn't work??? It's too bad...I really liked the way it sounded when it was working properly. Back to Best Buy I go!!!


----------



## necrochaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRick* /forum/post/12655841
> 
> 
> Ok all long time reader, first time poster. I jsut spend over 2 hrs reading this thread and am still a little confused about the setup I would need.
> 
> 
> I am getting the Samsung HT-AS720
> 
> 
> I have a 50 inch Samsung plasma tv with 3 hdmi inputs
> 
> 
> Things I would be hooking up too the whole system
> 
> 
> Samsung BDP 1400
> 
> Toshiba HD A30 HD DVD player
> 
> 
> Directv HD DVR
> 
> 
> I am confused on how too hook up the HD DVR
> 
> 
> I would use HDMI For the BLu Ray and HD DVD player too the Reciever.
> 
> So I am wondering if I would be able too use HDMi from the DIRECTV HD DVR to the TV Directly and then use an optical cable from the HD DVR Direct tv reciever too the reciever or would that not work?
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> I have read in past posts that people hooked up their Directv HD DVR via component too the tv and then used the optical from the directv box too the samsung reciever.. I am wondering if I can keep THe directv DVR reciever hooked up via HDMI too the tv and then use the optical out from the directv reciever too the samsung reciever.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an officiando, and do apologize if I missed the answer some where in the previous posts. I do thank you for your time.



Should be able to do HDMI into the TV and still output sound via the optical port into the receiver. I would think that all of the outputs should be active on your Directv box.


----------



## necrochaos

I'm looking for a good way to get my iPod into the Sammy system. Has anyone seen any good devices? I could plug it in RCA pretty easily into the front of the receiver. Anyone seen any better ways? Optical?







Probably not, just thought I would check


----------



## HiDefRick

Thanks necro.


I am getting this setup here in a few days. I can not wait!!! After reading everything I do plan on getting better speaker wire it seems.


----------



## raylew52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenjg77* /forum/post/12659227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had issues when switching to HDMI 1 for the PS3...No Video, just "mode not supported". Then mysteriously it was fine. This morning I go to play the PS3 and again "mode not supported". I tried starting the different components in different order, changing HDMI ports none of which fixed the problem. It's strange how it initially didn't work, then it worked fine for about 4 days and now it isn't working. I also had a issue when I changed the rear speakers to Loud...the SUB wouldn't work??? It's too bad...I really liked the way it sounded when it was working properly. Back to Best Buy I go!!!




I have your same problem and it is now on it's "working cycle" for me. It is hit or miss. This appears to be a handshaking issue with the Samsung devices and ps3. I have researched this problem thoroughly and there seems to be no consensus on how to permately fix the problem. Some people find the problem with their Sammy Tv's but it is fixed by altering the video mode settings. When a HT is thrown in the mix it gets a little more complicated, however. Someone with more knowledge may be able to provide more clarification.


----------



## bunja94

If you are looking for speaker stand...I'd say check this one out on Amazon SSR-43BB by Vantage Point. I loved it for the look (it's so darn stylish and perfectly match with the system) and the price. You can even hide 14 gauge speaker wire in the tube.


bunja


----------



## RossC

Hey Guys, I got a quick question. I'm setting up this system and I happen to have 2 Boston book shelf speakers (8ohm) laying around. I figured I would go ahead and install 7.1. Does it matter that my front speakers get pushed to the sides? Are the speakers themselves specific to certain locations in the room? I noticed there is a weight difference so I wanted to make sure the speakers weren't jack specific.


----------



## puritan21

I turn my directv hd-dvr and tv on first, then reach over and turn on the samsung receiver. The only time i usually have an issue is when i turn off the PS3 and switch back to the sat. I have tocycle through twice then i get picture.

Weird, but oh,well.


----------



## bajafresk

so i exchanged my AS720 because the SR speaker port wasnt working and brought back another one. this still has some handshaking issues but now there is another more irritating problem. the subwoofer keep's cutting out, i can hear it "click" like when you turn the switch off manually but it does it on its own even when no one touches it. i'll play a movie or listen to some music and all of a sudden i notice the sound doesnt sound as rich, i feel the bass and theres nothing coming out of it. it seems like every time i exchange the 720 i keep getting a different problem. now every time this happens, i have to get up, walk over to the subwoofer and switch it off then on again which gets very annoying since this happens every 10-60 minutes. i was planning on getting a longer, better quality subwoofer cable anyway to connect this because i want to move it far from the tv under my bed. do you think this will solve the problem or am i screwed with this defective subwoofer?


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *House72* /forum/post/12622175
> 
> 
> X2 intrested as well. This is where my current setup is now, well tv, Ps3, and Hd player. Wanted to know if it was over kill?, as well as how music sounds on it?




i have this in my bedroom, but dare i say its overkill? is there really such thing as too much? i think its strong enough for a living room but small enough for a bedroom. its just up to you. i posted some pics a few pages back .. of it in my bedroom.


----------



## merrill6288

I've had this system for a little over a month now and wanted to give a quick review. Overall I am very pleased with the performance and would recommend it to any one with an anynet capable Samsung TV. The more I use it, the more i like it. Digital cable sounds great in surround sound and the system fills my medium sized living room with no problem. The room is about 20' by 15' with cathedral ceilings. Once all the speaker levels were set properly, I can watch movies around 21-23 and TV around 15-18 and both sound great. The system goes up to 45 for reference. Watching my old DVDs is like watching a different (better) movie with the sounds this system produces.


Compared to my old sony surround system, which probably cost more 5 years ago since I bought all the components separately, this is sleeker, has smaller speakers (no more front towers!), and sounds much clearer and I don't have 3 remotes anymore! I can't compare it the any of the onkyo or yahama systems but I would guess for the money and style you can't beat this system.


Here is my complete system:


-Samsung - HT-AS720

-RocketFish wireless rear speaker sender and receiver

-Samsung - LN-T4061F 40" 1080p 60mhz

-Nintendo Wii

-Sony progressive scan DVD player (pretty old)

-HTPC running XP Pro (considering going to Vista Ultimate for media center)
NZXT Hush Case (extremely quiet)
8600GT Video Card 512mb
Diamond 24 bit 7.1 sound card with Dolby Digital Live
320 GB sata HD
AMD 64 X2 5600
2 GB 800mhz ram (may double that shortly)
20X DVDR
N Wireless card (connecting to rest of home network)
bluetooth keyboard and mouse



I've always had Sony products but the price of the TV was good and the TV looked just as good, if not better than the comparable Sonys. Since I got the Samsung TV, I liked that the receiver matched the TV so I went for it. Once I got a HDMI and an optical cable connecting the TV and receiver the anynet feature was great. At first I was disappointed because I thought I would be able to control all the functions of the receiver with the TV remote. You basically can only turn the receiver on and off and control the volume with the anynet function, it does automatically select the correct source though. After using it for a while I realized that I never pick up the receiver remote anymore. Once all the setting are correct on the receiver the anynet functions are all you need.


The wii is connected via component cables directly to the TV. Cable TV goes directly to the TV. The HTPC video connects to TV via DVI-HDMI and the sound card connects via the optical input on the TV. All the audio then feeds to the reciever via the optical out of the TV to the receiver. The only time I have to select the source on the receiver is when watching DVD's through the stand alone sony DVD player, which is rarely because I tend to watch DVD's through the HTPC since the scaler on the video card in the HTPC is much better than the TV's scaler. I know that feeding all the audio through the TV than to the receiver is not ideal for audio performance but the convenience of using just the TV remote with the anynet feature far out weighs the performance loss. It still sounds great.


The one issue that I have to comment on is that I'm getting a popping sound from the rear left speaker. Unfortunately I haven't narrowed down what is causing this. It only happens once in maybe about 3 hours of audio but it sounds bad and I'm afraid it may damage the speaker. My first guess is that the wireless speaker kit may be causing it, not the receiver itself. Has anyone else had this problem while running the RocketFish wireless rear speaker kit? I'm going to double check all the wiring to see if that corrects the problem.


As far as Blue-Ray or HD DVD, I'm waiting till one wins out or till they come down in price. I've seen a LG drive that reads both for the computer but its still several hundred dollars. I'm gonna try my best to hold out till the price drops a little more....



I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merrill6288* /forum/post/12695683
> 
> 
> I can watch movies around 21-23 and TV around 15-18 and both sound great. The system goes up to 45 for reference.



My system goes up to 60...


----------



## ajoyce

I've read all the posts and have seen very different reviews. Some people are very pleased while others experiencing difficulties. Just wondering what is best for this system, coonnecting ps3 to the receiver with optical cable (with hdmi to tv) or hdmi to receiver and another hdmi from receiver out to tv.


----------



## merrill6288




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/12701414
> 
> 
> My system goes up to 60...



I stand corrected, mine goes to 60 as well.


----------



## C Dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoyce* /forum/post/12701608
> 
> 
> I've read all the posts and have seen very different reviews. Some people are very pleased while others experiencing difficulties. Just wondering what is best for this system, coonnecting ps3 to the receiver with optical cable (with hdmi to tv) or hdmi to receiver and another hdmi from receiver out to tv.



HDMI to receiver then HDMI from receiver to TV is the best and easiest.


----------



## ajoyce

It sounds so easy and foolproof. I don't understand how people can have such differing experiences with the same system. And thanks to all posters on this topic over the past several months. Your input helps a lot.


----------



## ajoyce

It seems like everyone who owns the system has said that they had to play with the settings to get it to sound great. What exactly did you do or change? How did you optimize the system? This will save me and many others a lot of time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nutdotnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoyce* /forum/post/12702977
> 
> 
> It seems like everyone who owns the system has said that they had to play with the settings to get it to sound great. What exactly did you do or change? How did you optimize the system? This will save me and many others a lot of time. Thanks in advance.



I would like to know this too....


Also right now I have Optical from my Xbox360 (it does have HDMI), and Coaxial from my cable box to the samsung (my cable box has HDMI also).


I did test my setup using HDMI pass-through, and it seemed to work ok. I have a Harmony Xbox360 remote, and it seemed to just not work right this way tho. For instance, when I would use my "watch tv" activity (for those who don't know what I mean, it is just a macro to turn on the everything and set to right inputs etc....) And I could get that to work fine, but when I would switch to "Play Xbox360", it would change to the correct input on the reciver but then switch back to the one for my cable. It would also do it if I tried to switch from "Play Xbox360" to "Watch TV". I don't know if it is just a setting that I need to change on my Harmony Remote. Or the Samsung, or maybe it is the HDMI cables I am using? One is a 6' monoprice 1.3a and two are from a local store that I got for $15.00 each (did not want to wait for monoprice, but now I think I am kicking myself) because they are 1.2 HDMI cables, made by "cables unlimited".


----------



## necrochaos

What does everyone have their speaker levels at? I have all of my speakers at 5 which sounds pretty good, but at times the sub is overpowering. For instance, 24 has some series bass tunes in it and rattles my windows at 30.


I'm in an old house, so things rattle. Just trying to get some optimal settings to listen to TV, DVD/HD-DVD's and video games.


For those XBOX users, get the optical cable. It changes the gaming. Call of Duty 4 is almost too real now.


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FooserX* /forum/post/12141086
> 
> 
> I just picked this system yesterday. I must admit, I had my reservations about it's power after a few people here said it sounded bad, and the subwoofer was weak.
> 
> 
> I went to Best Buy, and asked the rep to play the system for me. He turned the knob around a few spins it felt like, and nothing. lol. Then after some fiddling...he turned it to max and FINALLY we heard something. Like the others, it sounded horrible at the store.
> 
> 
> Still...it's just SO sexy looking, and some people said not to worry about the sound at the store...so with some slight hesitation, I forked out the dough.
> 
> 
> Right out of the box, with the speaker level set to factory settings, it seemed adaquate...more than adaquate really. When I turned up the speaker levels, it really gave me all I needed and then some. I couldn't even max it out because it was just too loud. Also, the subwoofer seemed plenty powerful to me? I'm not an audiophile, but I barely turned up the knob on the subwoofer and the bass was very clear and heavy. When I turned the woofer up more, it was just way too much for me. I'm not sure how people can say it's not strong enough...how much stronger does someone want the bass? it would ruin the sound of the movie or song!
> 
> 
> The speakers are also heavy and sound good. I don't know what the difference is in quality speakers and average ones though.
> 
> 
> I use Lord of the Rings, Return of the King as my test DVD for sound and picture quality. Needless to say, I freaking love this system. The Nazgul's wings flapping are wicked coming from the subwoofer, as are the Elephant's stomping as the herd is charging. Even when Gandalfs staff is blown apart, you can hear the tiny breaking of pieces. It's an awesome sound system for movies. I wanted to turn it up HIGH, but my wife was complaining around 40.
> 
> 
> So my review so far is a huge thumbs up! I don't have a lot of other components to hook up, so I'm not the one to ask about the versatility, but it has 2 HDMI inputs which is 1 more than I need right now. lol
> 
> 
> The only bad thing is that I KEEP having DVD/TV issues. I can't get my dvd player to perform perfect...so I may return my Samsung. I got this system because it looks nice and the quality is there...and it went with my Samsung, but if I return my TV...what's the point in this one. Still, it's working great and looks sweet...so I may just keep this even if I get another TV.
> 
> 
> My other concern, which isn't a knock on performance, is calibrating the sound of the speakers once I place them around the room. How the hell does one do that?! lol The Onkyo definitely sounds like it has the edge there since it automatically does it with a microphone.



what did you change your settings too?


----------



## chase23_2000

i heard that mirage speakers are pretty good, the previous owner of the house left some mounted in the rear on the walls. i have the AS720, should i leave the mirage rear speakers up there and use the rear samsung speakers as spares? would the receiver know how to sort out the sound?


----------



## chase23_2000

I went to wal-mart tonight and purchased some black speaker stands for $29.82 (not including tax). They fit perfect and there is nothing plastic on it! They are made by a company called ATLANTIC INC. Here is there website www.atlantic-inc.com/ . The ones on there website look different from the ones I bought and the look nice and stylish and the support is great!!!


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chase23_2000* /forum/post/12715592
> 
> 
> I went to wal-mart tonight and purchased some black speaker stands for $29.82 (not including tax). They fit perfect and there is nothing plastic on it! They are made by a company called ATLANTIC INC. Here is there website www.atlantic-inc.com/ . The ones on there website look different from the ones I bought and the look nice and stylish and the support is great!!!



Yes...they are terrific. Thicker and more solid than stands costing three times as much. They look good also.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019646


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *necrochaos* /forum/post/12705188
> 
> 
> What does everyone have their speaker levels at? I have all of my speakers at 5 which sounds pretty good, but at times the sub is overpowering. For instance, 24 has some series bass tunes in it and rattles my windows at 30.
> 
> 
> I'm in an old house, so things rattle. Just trying to get some optimal settings to listen to TV, DVD/HD-DVD's and video games.
> 
> 
> For those XBOX users, get the optical cable. It changes the gaming. Call of Duty 4 is almost too real now.



I have my centre speaker at +2, and the rest at 0. I believe my sub is at 150 crossover, and at 3/4 power on the back. I usually watch TV around 20-30 volume level during the day, 10-20 at night, and movies between 30-40. This is my first surround sound setup and I'm very pleased with it even though I have really configured it much.


----------



## Star56

Go to Radio shack and get an SPL meter. Set it to C weighting and slow response.


Sit in the location from where you will do your listening. Set all the channels levels at 0.


Activate the manual tone through the menu...start with the front left...hold the SPL meter at head level...using the master volume control...raise the volume until you get to 75dbl.


Now go to the center....using the LEVEL setting ( not the master volume) set the level to 75dbl...repeat for each speaker. The subwoofer will read 3bds lower than it actually is (meter is insensitive to low freq)...I have found that setting it hot to 78 (81 actual) gives me the punch I like.


There you go...a cheap and easy calibration. Your 720S will shine.


Do not try to haphazardly set the levels. Use a meter.


----------



## ajoyce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12725178
> 
> 
> Go to Radio shack and get an SPL meter. Set it to C weighting and slow response.
> 
> 
> Sit in the location from where you will do your listening. Set all the channels levels at 0.
> 
> 
> Activate the manual tone through the menu...start with the front left...hold the SPL meter at head level...using the master volume control...raise the volume until you get to 75dbl.
> 
> 
> Now go to the center....using the LEVEL setting ( not the master volume) set the level to 75dbl...repeat for each speaker. The subwoofer will read 3bds lower than it actually is (meter is insensitive to low freq)...I have found that setting it hot to 78 (81 actual) gives me the punch I like.
> 
> 
> There you go...a cheap and easy calibration. Your 720S will shine.
> 
> 
> Do not try to haphazardly set the levels. Use a meter.






AWESOME POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chase23_2000

for the AS720 can anybody tell me where i can get a longer cable for the subwoofer. What type of cable is it also?


----------



## steve_010

Hey Guys...been following this thread for awhile. I know we can't talk prices here but can anyone help me find a place that actually sells this? I went to Best Buy B&M and they advertised as having it but had none in stock. Now bestbuy.com doesn't even show it anymore.


Little help pleeeeeeeease


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chase23_2000* /forum/post/12734954
> 
> 
> for the AS720 can anybody tell me where i can get a longer cable for the subwoofer. What type of cable is it also?



Here is a 12 footer. 25 feet is also available.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## cwsuacpa

Thanks to all here for all of the help.

I've been pouring through these posts and other HTIB threads for weeks trying to decide which one would be right for me.

I finally decided on this system and bought it about a week and a half ago.

I've had one problem.

My setup:


Motorola HD DVR to AVR via HDMI

Sony dvd upcoverter to AVR via HDMI

AVR to Sony 60A2020


Sometimes when I try to watch non-hd channels on my hd cable box, i get no image or sound. I've noticed the cable box will read 480i. If I've understood a previous post correctly, that is the issue.

Am I correct that this is the problem?

If so, can I "fix" the cable box or do I need to get a different one?


Thanks in advance.

Chris

Nashville


----------



## jedmo

Question about connecting my PS3 to my receiver. Initially I had the PS3 connecting to the TV using HDMI, and ran an optical cable to the samsung receiver. When I did this, the receiver showed DTS in red when playing games. When I got my 1.3a monoprice cables I connected the PS3 to the hdmi on the reciever, then from the recieve to my TV, now when I play games its says Multi Channel instead of DTS...Sorry if this is a noob question, but is Multi Channel better than DTS???


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedmo* /forum/post/12743852
> 
> 
> Question about connecting my PS3 to my receiver. Initially I had the PS3 connecting to the TV using HDMI, and ran an optical cable to the samsung receiver. When I did this, the receiver showed DTS in red when playing games. When I got my 1.3a monoprice cables I connected the PS3 to the hdmi on the receiver, then from the recieve to my TV, now when I play games its says Multi Channel instead of DTS...Sorry if this is a noob question, but is Multi Channel better than DTS???



When you output audio from the PS3 to the receiver using HDMI, and you have the PS3 set to PCM (which it should be),your receiver will always display multichannel PCM in the presence of a multichannel stream. The PS3 decodes the DTS stream...packages it as a PCM stream, and sends it off to the receiver. This is also true of DD tracks.


If you hook the Samsung receiver to a HD DVD player and select a TrueHD audio stream, it will package it as a PCM stream and the receiver will readout as Multichannel PCM.


If you use optical, and select bitstream, the original audio stream (e.g. DTS) is sent directly to the receiver and decoded as DTS.


----------



## jedmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12744043
> 
> 
> When you output audio from the PS3 to the receiver using HDMI, and you have the PS3 set to PCM (which it should be),your receiver will always display multichannel PCM in the presence of a multichannel stream. The PS3 decodes the DTS stream...packages it as a PCM stream, and sends it off to the receiver. This is also true of DD tracks.
> 
> 
> If you hook the Samsung receiver to a HD DVD player and select a TrueHD audio stream, it will package it as a PCM stream and the receiver will readout as Multichannel PCM.
> 
> 
> If you use optical, and select bitstream, the original audio stream (e.g. DTS) is sent directly to the receiver and decoded as DTS.



AHHH got it!!! Thanks


----------



## Paints

Dumb Dumb question here.


Does this unit accept two HDMI sources? I want to run a Toshiba A2 (on the way) and my HD-Cable though this to a Benq W500 projector (which only has one HDMI input and soon to be on the way).


Sooooo close to finishing my theater. Just down to picking the sound system now.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paints* /forum/post/12745726
> 
> 
> Dumb Dumb question here.
> 
> 
> Does this unit accept two HDMI sources? I want to run a Toshiba A2 (on the way) and my HD-Cable though this to a Benq W500 projector (which only has one HDMI input and soon to be on the way).
> 
> 
> Sooooo close to finishing my theater. Just down to picking the sound system now.



Yes. It has two HDMI inputs.


----------



## brandon815

first post here...


okay, so im planning on getting this HTiB but ive got a few questions

1. im going to be making it a 7.1 system, but where can i find the same speakers to match the ones in box?

2. where in hell can i find this thing? everywhere i have looked says its sold out(granted ive looked only at a few places online).

3.and regarding HDMI, how can i tell what version of cables i have?


thought i had more questions than i did...heh

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## steve_010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandon815* /forum/post/12747091
> 
> 
> 2. where in hell can i find this thing? everywhere i have looked says its sold out(granted ive looked only at a few places online).



Same problem here man...


----------



## raylew52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12725178
> 
> 
> Go to Radio shack and get an SPL meter. Set it to C weighting and slow response.
> 
> 
> Sit in the location from where you will do your listening. Set all the channels levels at 0.
> 
> 
> Activate the manual tone through the menu...start with the front left...hold the SPL meter at head level...using the master volume control...raise the volume until you get to 75dbl.
> 
> 
> Now go to the center....using the LEVEL setting ( not the master volume) set the level to 75dbl...repeat for each speaker. The subwoofer will read 3bds lower than it actually is (meter is insensitive to low freq)...I have found that setting it hot to 78 (81 actual) gives me the punch I like.
> 
> 
> There you go...a cheap and easy calibration. Your 720S will shine.
> 
> 
> Do not try to haphazardly set the levels. Use a meter.





Great Post, thank you for that information, is this the SPL meter you would reccomend? http://www.radioshack.com/sm-digital...i-2103667.html


----------



## kirghizstan

I just bought the system at BB last night. While I would like to wall mount all the speakers and tv my wife and I switch up the living room setup quite frequently to accomidate different amounts of people we may be having over to watch a game, so we need to have them on stands. A summary of what I have:

Samsung 4665f

Samsung HT-AS720

Sony DVD hdmi

Sci-Atlantic 8300hd

Xbox Elite


The point of my post are these questions:


1) I plan on putting the DVD and the DVR through the 720's HDMIs and plugging the Xbox directly into the tv to make watching tv and dvd's easier for the wife. This means i have to run an optical back from the tv to the 720 for the Xbox. Does anyone see any issues with this?


2) I need speaker stand recommendations for the front and rear. I prefer black stands.


3) While i could set the center channel speaker on the tv stand in front of the tv, i would prefer not to. I saw a pic where someone had their center speaker mounted on top of the tv, is this ideal, and what would i use to do this?


----------



## Ludacrises

Best Buy has it online

Samsung HT-AS720 Best Buy


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirghizstan* /forum/post/12748787
> 
> 
> I just bought the system at BB last night. While I would like to wall mount all the speakers and tv my wife and I switch up the living room setup quite frequently to accomidate different amounts of people we may be having over to watch a game, so we need to have them on stands. A summary of what I have:
> 
> Samsung 4665f
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720
> 
> Sony DVD hdmi
> 
> Sci-Atlantic 8300hd
> 
> Xbox Elite
> 
> 
> The point of my post are these questions:
> 
> 
> 1) I plan on putting the DVD and the DVR through the 720's HDMIs and plugging the Xbox directly into the tv to make watching tv and dvd's easier for the wife. This means i have to run an optical back from the tv to the 720 for the Xbox. Does anyone see any issues with this?
> 
> 
> 2) I need speaker stand recommendations for the front and rear. I prefer black stands.
> 
> 
> 3) While i could set the center channel speaker on the tv stand in front of the tv, i would prefer not to. I saw a pic where someone had their center speaker mounted on top of the tv, is this ideal, and what would i use to do this?



get these speaker stands, they are the best for the price i bought them a couple of days ago and they are stable and good looking!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019646


----------



## chase23_2000

I have a problem, i have some monster speaker wire and it is not long enough to reach my receiver, is it ok to connect some of my spare monster speaker wire to give it an extension? will the sound mess up?


----------



## kirghizstan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chase23_2000* /forum/post/12749354
> 
> 
> get these speaker stands, they are the best for the price i bought them a couple of days ago and they are stable and good looking!



That URL doesn't work


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirghizstan* /forum/post/12749611
> 
> 
> That URL doesn't work



read post #647 on page 22


----------



## kirghizstan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirghizstan* /forum/post/12748787
> 
> 
> I just bought the system at BB last night. While I would like to wall mount all the speakers and tv my wife and I switch up the living room setup quite frequently to accomidate different amounts of people we may be having over to watch a game, so we need to have them on stands. A summary of what I have:
> 
> Samsung 4665f
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720
> 
> Sony DVD hdmi
> 
> Sci-Atlantic 8300hd
> 
> Xbox Elite
> 
> 
> The point of my post are these questions:
> 
> 
> 1) I plan on putting the DVD and the DVR through the 720's HDMIs and plugging the Xbox directly into the tv to make watching tv and dvd's easier for the wife. This means i have to run an optical back from the tv to the 720 for the Xbox. Does anyone see any issues with this?
> 
> 
> 2) I need speaker stand recommendations for the front and rear. I prefer black stands.
> 
> 
> 3) While i could set the center channel speaker on the tv stand in front of the tv, i would prefer not to. I saw a pic where someone had their center speaker mounted on top of the tv, is this ideal, and what would i use to do this?



Does anyone have any comments on # 1 & 3?


----------



## whipped424

Hey Fellas,


I just picked up a 720 with a friends employee discount and was wondering if I could get some recommendations for setting it up!


I was planning

PS3--(hdmi 1) to receiver

HD Cable Box--(hdmi 2) to receiver

Receiver --(hdmi) to Samsung LNT-4061f

Wii --(component) Samsung LNT-4061f



now the delimma I have is that samsung tv's only pass through 2.1 audio for optical out so I'm not sure how i can pass through the audio of my wii to the receiver unless there's an extension cord for the audio section on my wii component cable.


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whipped424* /forum/post/12752514
> 
> 
> Wii --(component) Samsung LNT-4061f
> 
> 
> 
> now the delimma I have is that samsung tv's only pass through 2.1 audio for optical out so I'm not sure how i can pass through the audio of my wii to the receiver unless there's an extension cord for the audio section on my wii component cable.



Can you run the Wii Video component to the TV, and run the Audio component to the receiver? You would just need a RCA audio extender. This should work.


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/12754091
> 
> 
> Can you run the Wii Video component to the TV, and run the Audio component to the receiver? You would just need a RCA audio extender. This should work.



I have a problem, i have some monster speaker wire and it is not long enough to reach my receiver, is it ok to connect some of my spare monster speaker wire to give it an extension? will the sound mess up? Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Rich5150

Hey there new here and i was looking to get this System now i know it only has 2 HDMI and no componet ok I can live with that.I have a 32" Vizio, PS3(also used for my DVD player both reg and Blu Ray), HD DVR cable box Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD, and my XBOX 360. Now my ? is if i hook up the PS3 and Cable box to the reciver then the reciver to the TV thats all set for video and audio for those 2 systems. I dont use the Xbox that much so i should have no problem just leaving it hooked up to the tv w the componet right and not using it through the system for audio just the tvs sound


Hope this makes sense thanks


----------



## DirkBelig

OK, I finally got my darn stands and cables from Monoprice and got everything all hooked up. Of course, NOTHING WORKS but the test tone. (At least I know the speakers can make white noise.) The manual is worse than nothing and this has to be the first piece of electronic stuff that didn't come with some batteries for the remote. I'm lucky I had a pair of AAAs lying around.


Here's how I've got everything connected:


* PS3 --> HDMI --> AS720 (HDMI1) --> HDMI --> Philips 42PFL7422D (HDMI3 jack)


* VCR --> 3-wire RCAs --> AS720 VCR jacks --> HDMI --> Philips TV


* Philips 42PFL7422D --> coax digital cable --> AS720's CD Coaxial Digital Audio Input (for HDTV audio)


* Xbox --> Component cables --> Philips / Xbox --> TOSlink --> AS720's Sat Optical Audio Input (#2) - (This is an original Xbox. It's not hooked up now, but this is the plan for it.)


When I try to watch the PS3, I get no video on the TV, so I can't even interface with it to play and see if there is audio.


When I watch the TV, I can't get any audio thru the AS720. I've tried various digital input settings as mentioned in the manual and nothing works. Also, how do I cut off the speakers on the TV? My other HT has a Sony WS550 which has an option to cut the onboard speakers off and to disable the volume control and it's four years old. (What's with this new stuff?)


Finally, I've got a Harmony 550 to control this mess (except for the PS3, natch) and trying to configure it has been a baffling experience.


I hope someone can help point me in the right direction, pronto! I got my old HT together without a problem and I build gaming PCs, so this is frustrating. Thanks!


=============


UPDATE: OK, the TV audio is coming thru - I needed to turn the volume way up; I haven't done any of the volume setting things yet - but all channels have varying degrees of stuttering dropouts that make them all unlistenable. Also, the display shows 5.1 speakers running regardless of how many channels are actually being output.


The VCR audio comes thru, but there is no picture.


The PS3 gives no picture and the AS720 display freaks out, flashing DVD then DVD MULTI-CH then a flicker of the speaker readouts. As I blindly manipulate the remote or gamepad, none of the XMB sounds come through. I have it set to HDMI1 on the input.


There seems to be a lot of futzing of inputs and what not, too. So far, so bad.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylew52* /forum/post/12748355
> 
> 
> Great Post, thank you for that information, is this the SPL meter you would reccomend? http://www.radioshack.com/sm-digital...i-2103667.html



Yes. There is also an analog meter but I find the digital to be easier to use.


The difference this will make in audio perception from your seating position is significant. Everything is reaching your eardrums at the same approx Db's and you will have plenty of headroom to avoid clipping the amp/receiver.


----------



## Star56

Woah!


1. Make sure the PS3 display options are set to output through HDMI


2, Make sure the PS3 audio options are set to output through HDMI.



> Quote:
> _* Philips 42PFL7422D --> coax digital cable --> AS720's CD Coaxial Digital Audio Input (for HDTV audio)
> _



I am confused by this statement..


--Run an HDMI from the Ps3 to the #1 HDMI 720S input


--Run an HDMI cable from your cable or sat source to the #2 HDMI 720S input


--Run an HDMI cable from the 720S HDMI output to your TV


Now all you have to do is switch back and forth from the PS3 source and the cable/Sat source and you will get both video and audio.


Use a TOS link for the XBOX into the TOS input on the 720S and component from the XBOX to the TV.


Just select the proper optical input to hear Xbox audio.


The VCR audio can simply go into the 720S RCA input jacks. Select input as needed. Use the RCA video jack from the Xboz direct to the TV.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12759503
> 
> 
> OK, I finally got my darn stands and cables from Monoprice and got everything all hooked up. Of course, NOTHING WORKS but the test tone. (At least I know the speakers can make white noise.) The manual is worse than nothing and this has to be the first piece of electronic stuff that didn't come with some batteries for the remote. I'm lucky I had a pair of AAAs lying around.
> 
> 
> Here's how I've got everything connected:
> 
> 
> * PS3 --> HDMI --> AS720 (HDMI1) --> HDMI --> Philips 42PFL7422D (HDMI3 jack)
> 
> 
> * VCR --> 3-wire RCAs --> AS720 VCR jacks --> HDMI --> Philips TV
> 
> 
> * Philips 42PFL7422D --> coax digital cable --> AS720's CD Coaxial Digital Audio Input (for HDTV audio)
> 
> 
> * Xbox --> Component cables --> Philips / Xbox --> TOSlink --> AS720's Sat Optical Audio Input (#2) - (This is an original Xbox. It's not hooked up now, but this is the plan for it.)
> 
> 
> When I try to watch the PS3, I get no video on the TV, so I can't even interface with it to play and see if there is audio.
> 
> 
> When I watch the TV, I can't get any audio thru the AS720. I've tried various digital input settings as mentioned in the manual and nothing works. Also, how do I cut off the speakers on the TV? My other HT has a Sony WS550 which has an option to cut the onboard speakers off and to disable the volume control and it's four years old. (What's with this new stuff?)
> 
> 
> Finally, I've got a Harmony 550 to control this mess (except for the PS3, natch) and trying to configure it has been a baffling experience.
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help point me in the right direction, pronto! I got my old HT together without a problem and I build gaming PCs, so this is frustrating. Thanks!
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> 
> UPDATE: OK, the TV audio is coming thru - I needed to turn the volume way up; I haven't done any of the volume setting things yet - but all channels have varying degrees of stuttering dropouts that make them all unlistenable. Also, the display shows 5.1 speakers running regardless of how many channels are actually being output.
> 
> 
> The VCR audio comes thru, but there is no picture.
> 
> 
> The PS3 gives no picture and the AS720 display freaks out, flashing DVD then DVD MULTI-CH then a flicker of the speaker readouts. As I blindly manipulate the remote or gamepad, none of the XMB sounds come through. I have it set to HDMI1 on the input.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of futzing of inputs and what not, too. So far, so bad.


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12760394
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure the PS3 display options are set to output through HDMI
> 
> 
> 2, Make sure the PS3 audio options are set to output through HDMI.



Both were for I was previously running the PS3 directly into the Philips, using the internal speakers. I tracked down the problem: Monoprice sent be a bad cable!!! Fortunately, I'd bought three of them and was able to test them individually between the PS3 and the TV. That problem is solved.



> Quote:
> I am confused by this statement..
> 
> 
> --Run an HDMI from the Ps3 to the #1 HDMI 720S input
> 
> 
> --Run an HDMI cable from your cable or sat source to the #2 HDMI 720S input
> 
> 
> --Run an HDMI cable from the 720S HDMI output to your TV
> 
> 
> Now all you have to do is switch back and forth from the PS3 source and the cable/Sat source and you will get both video and audio.



I don't have cable/satellite. I'm pull OTA HDTV signals with an antenna.


On my Sony WS550-based setup at my g/f's I ran an optical line out of the TV and into the receiver there. It gave me all the surround sound available from the OTA and showed what the active channels were, lighting up the appropriate speaker icons. (e.g. 5.1 = all boxes; Dolby Surround = right, left, and a center-back; stereo = R & L.) Now, I get a solid six-speaker display on the AS720 even though some shows (e.g. Law & Order: CI) only came out the center speaker while Cashmere Mafia and the Pistons game had full surround. However, the fluttering dropouts in the audio are still there to varying degrees. When the TV's internal speakers are on, the audio is stable, so it's not like signal dropouts.



> Quote:
> Use a TOS link for the XBOX into the TOS input on the 720S and component from the XBOX to the TV. Just select the proper optical input to hear Xbox audio.



That's what I said I'd do. Or at least tried to. Sorry if I confused you.



> Quote:
> The VCR audio can simply go into the 720S RCA input jacks. Select input as needed. Use the RCA video jack from the Xboz direct to the TV.



Can the AS720 funnel various video inputs though the HDMI? I know *real* receivers like Denons and Onkyos can even upscale content to 720p or more allowing for a single video cable to run to the display. Was I just expecting too much from this receiver and need to run another RCA cable from the VCR Video Out on the AVR to the Video In on the TV. No problem if that's the way it needs to be.


Question: If we can sort out this audio choppiness, would it be better to run all three lines from the VCR to the TV and then have the TV feed the audio to the receiver?

*New questions:*


* I bumped the ProLogic and Neo16 (or whatever) buttons and while you can cycle the effects, how can you kill/bypass them? I frankly hate that these dumb reverb gimmicks are installed in so much. All anyone does is click thru them, have a small giggle at how the program sounds in an empty stadium and then get back to business.


* Does the AS720 display whether it's receiving Dolby or dts or does it just know it's being fed LPCM from the PS3? While watching a TV channel, the dts light was on the front panel. If I switch the PS3 to Bitstream output, what would that do; shift the decoding to the receiver? I don't have any BDs with Dolby TrueHD - my HD DVD copy of Phantom of the Opera has it, but the BD doesn't - so if I switch to Bitstream, will I get the channel and codec info I'm seeking?


Surely more questions to come, but thank you so far for the help you've offered.


----------



## HiDefRick

GOt my Samsung HT-AS720 Last night.


I upgraded to 14 guage wire (thanks chekoman)


Got the speakers set up and tested out some audio(sounds amazing )


I am a home theater newb but this thing sounds great!!!


I plan on tweaking it tonight and getting the volume and what not where it should be, and getting more familiar with the remote!!


All in all I am way happy.


My local Best Buy had 3 left. Says sold out on line now as well. Got a superb price on it too!!!


----------



## schneijb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12759503
> 
> 
> OK, I finally got my darn stands and cables from Monoprice and got everything all hooked up. Of course, NOTHING WORKS but the test tone. (At least I know the speakers can make white noise.) The manual is worse than nothing and this has to be the first piece of electronic stuff that didn't come with some batteries for the remote. I'm lucky I had a pair of AAAs lying around.



How do the stands work with these speakers?


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schneijb* /forum/post/12772939
> 
> 
> How do the stands work with these speakers?



They hold them up off the ground. Duh.

















Try the veal!!!


Seriously though, they aren't bad, especially for the money. The instruction sheet is incomprehensible, but it supposedly explains how to attach speakers with keyhole slots, threaded screws or Bose® AcoustiCubes (or whatever they're called) and come with assorted size screws, washers, rubber rings, whips, chains - OK, made those last two up - and what not to hook things together. Because if the size of the speakers, the bend in the pole isn't deep enough to use the keyhole and if you screw it into the threaded socket, you have to use the 2nd-from-top screw hole on the bracket. Use the top hole and the speaker jacks are blocked. As it is, I had to use a flat blade to press the tab down to put the wires in.


The seem suitably steady, though the bases could've been a tad wider to compensate for the heaviness of the speakers. If you've got boisterous pets, they may not be steady enough, but by themselves, they're good, especially at the price. They screw together OK, but one couldn't cinch all the way down. Again, consider the price and they're excellent.


==============


Anyone got some hints for the TV audio fluttering? Man, it's depressing.







Why is the dts logo lighting up on the receiver when it's on the TV?


----------



## HiDefRick

Anyone know if its normal when watching tv for it too show all 7 speakers working on the unit when I only have 5 set up? If its not supposed to look like that is there a way too fix it to show 5?



Thanks



I am also guessing that it depends on the show etc on wether or not just the front speakers have sound vs all 5 speakers. Seems older stuff has less sound.


----------



## Jvball09

Is anyone having an issue with the cable box resting itself to default settings while passing the cable signal through the receiver?


cable box ==> HDMI 1.3a ==> Receiver ==> HDMI 1.3a ==> LN-T4661F


Constantly lossing settings on cable box.


I currently have it set up:


cable box ==> HDMI 1.3a ==> LN-T4661F video

cable box ==> Optical ==> LN-T4661F sound


frustrating because i bought this HTIB because of passthrough.


----------



## HiDefRick

I have my Directv HD DVR Reciever hooked up hdmi straight to my tv and then the optical out from the Directv reciever too the Samsung Reciever and it seems to be working fine. What problems do you seem to be having?


I seem to be getting good sound that way and the video is great.


----------



## Zygon

I'm planning on using this htiB with a 40gb PS3. I must have the DtrueHD sound.

Will any receiver "with multi-channel PCM pass through" play dolby true hd?


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zygon* /forum/post/12781240
> 
> 
> I'm planning on using this htiB with a 40gb PS3. I must have the DtrueHD sound. Will any receiver "with multi-channel PCM pass through" play dolby true hd?



AFAIK, the PS3 will decode Dolby TrueHD or dts-HD (no Master Audio yet) and send it as Linear PCM to the AS720. The receiver can decode the usual Dolby and dts formats itself, but not the next-gen ones.


So, no one has any ideas about the audio problems with the TV's output? Sheesh.


----------



## schneijb

dirkbelig thanks for the reply! Do you happen to have any pics







I am trying to decide between this and the onkyo 605 and polk r6750


----------



## DirkBelig

There are pictures of someone's setup in this post , but he has discontinued Ikea stands, not the Monoprice ones I have. (Which reminds me, they haven't gotten back to my complaint about the bad cable yet.)


Still waiting for some advice about the TV audio problem, folks? Anyone? Beuller? Beuller?!?


----------



## MofiatcH

Hey guys, I just finished setting up my a720, mounting speakers and everything.


So, I go to fire this bad boy up and when i turn on my sub all i get is this deep crackling noise. Even when i unplug the sub from the receiver it still has the same loud crackle.

I try turning off my a/c and changing the power outlet because i thought maybe it was some interference, not knowing much about audio. However despite all my efforts the sub still wont work properly.

So, do you guys think its damaged somehow and should I go back to best buy and trade it out? I would not be happy if I had to swap out units because I already took the time and mounted the speakers to my wall and to stands.

Also when i was testing out the rest of the 5.1 it sounded pretty good except when i would go to fast foward my blueray and then play, right before the audio came back there would be a quick hiss/crackle.

Do you guys know if thats normal or is my whole unit defective.

Please give me some feedback on what i should do.


Thanks!


----------



## Chekoman

Gotta question, I been using my PS3 to listen to some music but the sound only comes from the 3 font speakers and sub, not from the 2 surrounds.. is this normal or what should I do to get it from all 5 speakers?

Thanks


----------



## DirkBelig

^^ I think you'll need to set up the Dolby ProLogic matrix settings. There's something in the manual about that.


----------



## B04W

Anyone else having Dolby Digital stutter problems? I have an optical connection between my Uverse STB and the AS720. While I'm watching live broadcasts, the audio starts dropping out for brief moments at a time. As I come onto the channel, everything sounds good. Wait for about 5 minutes and it will start losing the Dolby signal (HD channels) - the screen on the AS720 blinks along with the sound. It happens more and more frequently until I change the channel and come back, repeat process. The audio seems to work just fine on my DVD player (hooked up through digital coax) and regular HD shows. Anyone else?


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B04W* /forum/post/12794317
> 
> 
> Anyone else having Dolby Digital stutter problems? I have an optical connection between my Uverse STB and the AS720. While I'm watching live broadcasts, the audio starts dropping out for brief moments at a time. As I come onto the channel, everything sounds good. Wait for about 5 minutes and it will start losing the Dolby signal (HD channels) - the screen on the AS720 blinks along with the sound. It happens more and more frequently until I change the channel and come back, repeat process. The audio seems to work just fine on my DVD player (hooked up through digital coax) and regular HD shows. Anyone else?



This is a total Uverse problem, I also have it, I posted (at att forums) my problem with this box, I switched from HDMI to Optic and now I'm with component. you may want to check this link http://utalk.att.com/utalk/board/mes...thread.id=3228 


It has nothing to do with this great receiver.


----------



## B04W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12794818
> 
> 
> This is a total Uverse problem, I also have it, I posted (at att forums) my problem with this box, I switched from HDMI to Optic and now I'm with component. you may want to check this link
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with this great receiver.



That's what I figured. Many thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## burlap123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/12792385
> 
> 
> Gotta question, I been using my PS3 to listen to some music but the sound only comes from the 3 font speakers and sub, not from the 2 surrounds.. is this normal or what should I do to get it from all 5 speakers?
> 
> Thanks



So I've been having this problem as well, and I decided to haul out the manual and see what's up.


If you connect your ps3 to your as720 via hdmi, you're going to have to manually adjust settings.


From the manual:

You cannot use Dolby Pro Logic llx mode for multi channel signals such as

Dolby Digital and DTS.

Pro Logic works only for PCM audio signals with sampling frequencies of

32KHz, 44KHz or 48KHz.


Therefore, you need to go into your audio settings (on your ps3), and uncheck EVERYTHING that it will let you uncheck. Don't worry, you can just set it back to automatic and you get your "normal" surround sound goodness back. Next, go to your receiver and scroll through with "surround" if pressing the button on the receiver itself or "PL II MODE" on the remote to MATRIX or MUSIC.


A desciption of the features for ya:


MUSIC : Provides 7.1 channel surround sound for digital, analog or existing stereo

sources such as CD, TAPE, FM, TV and stereo VCR.

CINEMA : Adds realism to the movie soundtrack.

MATRIX : You will hear 7.1 channel surround sound.

GAME : Enhances the excitement of the game's sound.

PL : You will experience a surround effect with just the front left and right speakers.


----------



## lowonthe456

So I have been reading this long and exhaustive thread....and becuase I am OCD about things like this, I am hoping that those of you who bought this like it. I have a Sammy 4254 plasma and due to my OCD want to have a Sammy Blu Ray and HTIB too.



So the magic question: Those of you who have bought this system: Are you happy with it? If you had it to do over again, would you still buy it?


Also, any of you running a Sammy Blu Ray player as well? If so which model


Thanks!


----------



## Screamster

I purchased mine at a local Best Buy


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burlap123* /forum/post/12797957
> 
> 
> So I've been having this problem as well, and I decided to haul out the manual and see what's up.
> 
> 
> If you connect your ps3 to your as720 via hdmi, you're going to have to manually adjust settings.
> 
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> You cannot use Dolby Pro Logic llx mode for multi channel signals such as
> 
> Dolby Digital and DTS.
> 
> Pro Logic works only for PCM audio signals with sampling frequencies of
> 
> 32KHz, 44KHz or 48KHz.
> 
> 
> Therefore, you need to go into your audio settings (on your ps3), and uncheck EVERYTHING that it will let you uncheck. Don't worry, you can just set it back to automatic and you get your "normal" surround sound goodness back. Next, go to your receiver and scroll through with "surround" if pressing the button on the receiver itself or "PL II MODE" on the remote to MATRIX or MUSIC.
> 
> 
> A desciption of the features for ya:
> 
> 
> MUSIC : Provides 7.1 channel surround sound for digital, analog or existing stereo
> 
> sources such as CD, TAPE, FM, TV and stereo VCR.
> 
> CINEMA : Adds realism to the movie soundtrack.
> 
> MATRIX : You will hear 7.1 channel surround sound.
> 
> GAME : Enhances the excitement of the game's sound.
> 
> PL : You will experience a surround effect with just the front left and right speakers.



Awesome reply!!

Thanks


----------



## pAndAJedi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lowonthe456* /forum/post/12798239
> 
> 
> So I have been reading this long and exhaustive thread....and becuase I am OCD about things like this, I am hoping that those of you who bought this like it. I have a Sammy 4254 plasma and due to my OCD want to have a Sammy Blu Ray and HTIB too.
> 
> 
> 
> So the magic question: Those of you who have bought this system: Are you happy with it? If you had it to do over again, would you still buy it?
> 
> 
> Also, any of you running a Sammy Blu Ray player as well? If so which model
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I was kinda of in the same boat as you, OCD and all. I have the same plasma you do and wanted to keep the Samsung theme going so I bought the as720. I ended up taking it back. A lot of people here are happy with it, I was not. The sound was okay, but the speakers it comes with were too harsh for me. The Anynet feature was a big draw, but it does not work like you think it should. You can get the receiver and the tv to turn off together, but they do not turn on together?!?! I also had some handshaking issues. I would have to power the different units at different times to get it working most of the time. I ending up getting the Onkyo 908 htib and I love it. It is a bit more expensive but really worth it. Sound is amazing, more connectivity, and the Anynet works perfectly. The industry calls it HDMI-CEC, Samsung just gave it their own name. A lot of companies do this to get you to buy only their equipment. The receiver and tv turn on/off together! I also can control the tv, receiver, and my Moto DVR with the Onkyo remote. Awsome. Check out the Onkyo 908 and 605(this is the receiver that comes with the htib) forums before you buy the as720. It will save you a lot of grief, trust me.


----------



## Screamster

Hey guys, I just realized.


I have the surround left/right speakers almost behind me.


Should I change the receiver output to "rear" left/right?


They only reason I configured the system this way is because that is what the instructions said to do. Also if you notice the speakers are marked that way.


The instruction manual says "rear speakers not provided."


Thanks


----------



## LakeMountD

Forgive my ignorance but will the 1080p upconversion work on standard DVD's?


----------



## B04W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Screamster* /forum/post/12799645
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just realized.
> 
> 
> I have the surround left/right speakers almost behind me.
> 
> 
> Should I change the receiver output to "rear" left/right?
> 
> 
> They only reason I configured the system this way is because that is what the instructions said to do. Also if you notice the speakers are marked that way.
> 
> 
> The instruction manual says "rear speakers not provided."
> 
> 
> Thanks



No need to change the output. You're just using the 5.1 part of the system.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LakeMountD* /forum/post/12799728
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but will the 1080p upconversion work on standard DVD's?



As far as I know, the AS720 does not upconvert.


----------



## smiffnwesson

So I called this eve, and they have a few left @ my local BB, apparently the min. coverage plan they offer is 4 yrs on home audio. Is it worth dropping 79.99 on it, or would it be a waste of money?


----------



## Screamster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smiffnwesson* /forum/post/12801918
> 
> 
> So I called this eve, and they have a few left @ my local BB, apparently the min. coverage plan they offer is 4 yrs on home audio. Is it worth dropping 79.99 on it, or would it be a waste of money?



You know honestly, I never buy those extended warranty plans and so far I have had good luck.


----------



## lowonthe456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pAndAJedi* /forum/post/12799022
> 
> 
> I was kinda of in the same boat as you, OCD and all. I have the same plasma you do and wanted to keep the Samsung theme going so I bought the as720. I ended up taking it back. A lot of people here are happy with it, I was not. The sound was okay, but the speakers it comes with were too harsh for me. The Anynet feature was a big draw, but it does not work like you think it should. You can get the receiver and the tv to turn off together, but they do not turn on together?!?! I also had some handshaking issues. I would have to power the different units at different times to get it working most of the time. I ending up getting the Onkyo 908 htib and I love it. It is a bit more expensive but really worth it. Sound is amazing, more connectivity, and the Anynet works perfectly. The industry calls it HDMI-CEC, Samsung just gave it their own name. A lot of companies do this to get you to buy only their equipment. The receiver and tv turn on/off together! I also can control the tv, receiver, and my Moto DVR with the Onkyo remote. Awsome. Check out the Onkyo 908 and 605(this is the receiver that comes with the htib) forums before you buy the as720. It will save you a lot of grief, trust me.



thanks so much!


----------



## HiDefRick

I have 50 inch Sammy Plasma


Sammy Blu Ray 1400 and this HTIB


I love it and it looks sweet al set up!!


Not really any issues at all with those things and an HD DVD player and Directv.


Im just trying too figure out all it has too offer!!!


I got mine at Best buy for a superb price!!


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pAndAJedi* /forum/post/12799022
> 
> 
> I was kinda of in the same boat as you, OCD and all. I have the same plasma you do and wanted to keep the Samsung theme going so I bought the as720. I ended up taking it back. A lot of people here are happy with it, I was not. The sound was okay, but the speakers it comes with were too harsh for me. The Anynet feature was a big draw, but it does not work like you think it should. You can get the receiver and the tv to turn off together, but they do not turn on together?!?! I also had some handshaking issues. I would have to power the different units at different times to get it working most of the time. I ending up getting the Onkyo 908 htib and I love it. It is a bit more expensive but really worth it. Sound is amazing, more connectivity, and the Anynet works perfectly. The industry calls it HDMI-CEC, Samsung just gave it their own name. A lot of companies do this to get you to buy only their equipment. The receiver and tv turn on/off together! I also can control the tv, receiver, and my Moto DVR with the Onkyo remote. Awsome. Check out the Onkyo 908 and 605(this is the receiver that comes with the htib) forums before you buy the as720. It will save you a lot of grief, trust me.



i like it sorry for you


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRick* /forum/post/12805085
> 
> 
> I have 50 inch Sammy Plasma
> 
> 
> Sammy Blu Ray 1400 and this HTIB
> 
> 
> I love it and it looks sweet al set up!!
> 
> 
> Not really any issues at all with those things and an HD DVD player and Directv.
> 
> 
> Im just trying too figure out all it has too offer!!!
> 
> 
> I got mine at Best buy for a superb price!!




pm me the price


thanks


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pAndAJedi* /forum/post/12799022
> 
> 
> The Anynet feature was a big draw, but it does not work like you think it should. You can get the receiver and the tv to turn off together, but they do not turn on together?!?!



Several of us are having this issue. Samsung's got a tv repair man that's supposed to come out and get my gear to play nice together. I've already tried a couple different HDMI cables, which made no difference. The Anynet pairing breaks when I turn the television off, and when I change the input to anything other than Sat (optical 1), which is what it selects on it's own when Anynet is enabled.


----------



## Ronin12318

Lil help guys, new to this whole thing. I have the Samsung 4665F HDTV, a Comcast DVR/HD cable box, and a PS3.. All the above is hooked into the TV using HDMI. I want to stick with Samsung and have one port open on the TV for HDMI. None of the other samsung systems will fit into my entertainment center except the AS720 ( I dont mind paying the extra even tho I already have BluRay)..


Does anyone have a smiliar setup? I know HDMI is the best and I would only be using the system for sound.. But I just want to make sure the system will play the sound from the tv and the PS3 when I play each.. Do I just connect the HDMI from the AS720 to the TV? Or is there a lil more needed?



Thx for the help, and go easy on the flames


----------



## HiDefRick

You would connect the PS3 too the Reciever via hdmi, and hook your comcast box too the reciever via the hdmi. You would then run a hdmi from the reciever to the tv. Then wham your done.


This quote ( I dont mind paying the extra even tho I already have BluRay).. led me to believe that you might think this system comes with a blu ray or dvd player. It does not.


This system rocks though!!!


----------



## whipped424

Damn! Finally got my 720 in the mail today... took a while for me to set it up but damn! thanks for the great posts... it definitely helped


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRick* /forum/post/12817123
> 
> 
> This quote ( I dont mind paying the extra even tho I already have BluRay).. led me to believe that you might think this system comes with a blu ray or dvd player. It does not.



An easy misunderstanding. I originally overlooked the AS720 because Samsung refers to it as a Blu-Ray home theatre system, and I was looking for a receiver/speakers setup sans built-in player.


----------



## whipped424

hmmm just wondering if you guys could help me brainstorm this prob i have with one speaker....


I've set up my cable box to pass through hdmi to the reciever and then to my tv but for some reason almost every time i change the channel only one speaker keeps popping


----------



## Ronin12318




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRick* /forum/post/12817123
> 
> 
> You would connect the PS3 too the Reciever via hdmi, and hook your comcast box too the reciever via the hdmi. You would then run a hdmi from the reciever to the tv. Then wham your done.
> 
> 
> This quote ( I dont mind paying the extra even tho I already have BluRay).. led me to believe that you might think this system comes with a blu ray or dvd player. It does not.
> 
> 
> This system rocks though!!!



Thank you very much for your help


----------



## vicanwin

BB has this system listed on their website for $599, currently on sale for $539. However, the system is not available online. There are several of these systems in stock at a BB store near me. In your experience, will BB give me the online sale price?


Also, there appears to be a display system at another BB near me. Not sure if they will sell it to me. What should I expect to pay if they do agree to sell me the display model?


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whipped424* /forum/post/12818188
> 
> 
> hmmm just wondering if you guys could help me brainstorm this prob i have with one speaker....
> 
> 
> I've set up my cable box to pass through hdmi to the reciever and then to my tv but for some reason almost every time i change the channel only one speaker keeps popping



i think in your cable box you have to set it to bit stream


----------



## chase23_2000

Any suggestions on speaker level/settings for the AS720?


----------



## dlcrouch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12821848
> 
> 
> BB has this system listed on their website for $599, currently on sale for $539. However, the system is not available online. There are several of these systems in stock at a BB store near me. In your experience, will BB give me the online sale price?
> 
> 
> Also, there appears to be a display system at another BB near me. Not sure if they will sell it to me. What should I expect to pay if they do agree to sell me the display model?



I think you can order on-line but specify local pick-up. That should gaurentee the online price


----------



## vicanwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlcrouch* /forum/post/12822203
> 
> 
> I think you can order on-line but specify local pick-up. That should gaurentee the online price



This isn't presently an option on the BB website.


----------



## dj9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12821848
> 
> 
> BB has this system listed on their website for $599, currently on sale for $539. However, the system is not available online. There are several of these systems in stock at a BB store near me. In your experience, will BB give me the online sale price?
> 
> 
> Also, there appears to be a display system at another BB near me. Not sure if they will sell it to me. What should I expect to pay if they do agree to sell me the display model?



The price should be the same. If not, you could just use a 10% off coupon (if they're still easy to find; they were a month ago) and price match if the price goes below $539.99 anytime soon.


----------



## raylew52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronin12318* /forum/post/12815695
> 
> 
> Lil help guys, new to this whole thing. I have the Samsung 4665F HDTV, a Comcast DVR/HD cable box, and a PS3.. All the above is hooked into the TV using HDMI. I want to stick with Samsung and have one port open on the TV for HDMI. None of the other samsung systems will fit into my entertainment center except the AS720 ( I dont mind paying the extra even tho I already have BluRay)..
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a smiliar setup? I know HDMI is the best and I would only be using the system for sound.. But I just want to make sure the system will play the sound from the tv and the PS3 when I play each.. Do I just connect the HDMI from the AS720 to the TV? Or is there a lil more needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the help, and go easy on the flames



Same set-up as me with slightly different TV, works great for me. Some handshaking issues with the PS3, but nothing you can do to totally avoid it to my knowledge.


----------



## DirkBelig

I got mine in exchange for five portraits of Benjamin Franklin just before New Years.


----------



## whipped424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raylew52* /forum/post/12665808
> 
> 
> I have your same problem and it is now on it's "working cycle" for me. It is hit or miss. This appears to be a handshaking issue with the Samsung devices and ps3. I have researched this problem thoroughly and there seems to be no consensus on how to permately fix the problem. Some people find the problem with their Sammy Tv's but it is fixed by altering the video mode settings. When a HT is thrown in the mix it gets a little more complicated, however. Someone with more knowledge may be able to provide more clarification.



Not sure if this solution helps... but it seems to only work if you turn the tv on first and then the receiver, but if you do it the other way then I always get mode not supported Hope that helps


----------



## Pantone278

I'm gonna have to take mine back. Got a PS3 and a Scientific Atlantic DVR hooked up to it via HDMI. The switching between the two worked about 25% of the time. (I would get neither audio or video when I switched the input)


Anybody have a similar problem and/ or solution to this, before I return this thing?


----------



## LA.MiK3

got this system for 509.99 from Bestbuy a couple of weeks ago and completely satisfied for the $$$. Surprisingly, the sound is comparable to the system it's replacing... Denon AVR-883 w/Klipsch Quintet III. I was truly dissapointed w/the Quintets BTW. This is my current living room setup: HL-T6176S, HT-AS720, BD-P1400, Sony PS3, DirecTV HR21 HD-DVR (blk) all on a glossy blk INIT 65" stand. Love the piano black look all around!


Now looking to add 2 speakers for 7.1 and wanted to get a pair of tallboy speakers from the new samsung HT-BD2 or the TXQ120 systems (pic below)... does anybody know if these would work properly w/AS720? Anybody inquire about purchasing these separately?











Called Samsung and they told me to purchase them directly from any retailer. So, I went by Fry's today and they said they only sell full systems... any ideas??


----------



## strachanjm

Hopefully I haven't just missed someone already answering this question, but is there a way for me to connect four digital inputs. I have a PS3, Xbox 360, and HD Cable box right now, but I want to buy an Apple TV. I have the PS3 and Xbox 360 connected via HDMI to the receiver, and my HD Cable Box connected via HDMI to the tv and via optical to the receiver. I still have one free optical port on the back of the receiver, which I could use for Apple TV, but as far as I can tell, I can assign my four digital inputs (2 hdmi and 2 optical) to only 3 source options (Sat, DVD, and CD). Can someone help me out here? Thanks so much in advance.


Mike


----------



## drSeehas

This receiver has FIVE digital inputs. You omitted the coaxial input assigned to CD.

Does your tv have a coaxial output?

Does your Apple TV have a coaxial output?


Keep in mind this is a cheap receiver.


----------



## chase23_2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strachanjm* /forum/post/12831016
> 
> 
> Hopefully I haven't just missed someone already answering this question, but is there a way for me to connect four digital inputs. I have a PS3, Xbox 360, and HD Cable box right now, but I want to buy an Apple TV. I have the PS3 and Xbox 360 connected via HDMI to the receiver, and my HD Cable Box connected via HDMI to the tv and via optical to the receiver. I still have one free optical port on the back of the receiver, which I could use for Apple TV, but as far as I can tell, I can assign my four digital inputs (2 hdmi and 2 optical) to only 3 source options (Sat, DVD, and CD). Can someone help me out here? Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> 
> Mike



wont you just buy an hdmi switcher, and hook the switcher up to your receiver


----------



## strachanjm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12831399
> 
> 
> This receiver has FIVE digital inputs. You omitted the coaxial input assigned to CD.
> 
> Does your tv have a coaxial output?
> 
> Does your Apple TV have a coaxial output?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is a cheap receiver.



Thanks, but my issue isn't the number of digital inputs, but how they can be assigned. Is there a way to assign VCR or AUX to an optical port or a coaxial port?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chase23_2000* /forum/post/12831507
> 
> 
> wont you just buy an hdmi switcher, and hook the switcher up to your receiver



I could certainly do this, but with five digital inputs and only four digital sources, it seems unnecessary.


----------



## steve_010

Just wanted to post that I'm a happy customer of Samsung. Have had the AS720 for about a week and love it (bass is nice). Hooked it up to a Samsung 1080 upconvert DVD player and a new Samsung 4071 TV. All Samsung and all work beautifully through HDMI Anynet+. I love how everything matches and works like it's one unit.


----------



## Daveyd

Has anyone heard this unit compared to the Onkyo SR800? Is the bass as powerful since the Samsung unit only has an 8" woofer compared to the Onkyo's 10"?


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strachanjm* /forum/post/12834147
> 
> 
> Thanks, but my issue isn't the number of digital inputs, but how they can be assigned. Is there a way to assign VCR or AUX to an optical port or a coaxial port?...



No. Unfortunately.

The only way having more than 3 digital inputs with this receiver is to reassign DVD and/or Sat each time...


Keep in mind this is a cheap receiver.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12837497
> 
> 
> No. Unfortunately.
> 
> The only way having more than 3 digital inputs with this receiver is to reassign DVD and/or Sat each time...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is a cheap receiver.



Ah, so that's what's going on. I've been trying to figure out the proper way to toggle through my inputs, and I've found it to be incredibly complicated. It seems only Sat and DVD can be an HDMI or an Optical source, and it just so happens that I have two optical sources and one HDMI source. If I want to use my HDMI source, I have to re-assign Sat or DVD to HDMI, and then switch it back afterward. Very confusing.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12839865
> 
> 
> ... It seems only Sat and DVD can be an HDMI or an Optical source, and it just so happens that I have two optical sources and one HDMI source. If I want to use my HDMI source, I have to re-assign Sat or DVD to HDMI, and then switch it back afterward. Very confusing.



None of your sources has a SPDIF coaxial output, which you could assign to CD?


Keep in mind this is a cheap receiver.


----------



## Jvball09

Took back to BB yesterday. To many little problems with this system. My new Onkyo HT-SP908 came last night and let me tell you this thing blow the sammy out of the water. I am i huge sammy fan but the 908 is really the way to go.


----------



## DirkBelig

I calibrated mine last night with the test tones and Radio Shack dB meter and I've got a very important tip for anyone considering getting this kit...

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, DO NOT HAVE YOUR TV RUNNING THRU IT AT THE SAME TIME YOU'RE CALIBRATING!!!!1!1!!!


To get the level up to 75dB I had cranked the master volume all the way up not realizing that the setup may exit and cause your program to come blasting out like a sonic death bomb!







Yeep!!!! Turn off any noise-making gear before cranking it up!!!


After leveling everything, I popped in Attack of the Clones and was very disappointed at the poor surround and LFE effects during the assassin droid/Zam Wessel chase. It just sounded weak and nothing like my other system. Skipping around chapters found other spots weren't much better. Then I realized that the Dolby ProLogic IIx may be involved and hit the mode button switching it from Music to Cinema modes? Whoa, that's a little better, but does that mean that the LPCM stream coming from the PS3 was getting rejiggered with?


Went into the PS3 and turned it back to Bitstream output and then restarted AOTC and BOOM!!! That's what I'm talking about!!! I guess that unless you need to have the PS3 decode TrueHD/DTS-HD, you should stick with letting the receiver do the lifting. Just keep an eye out for what the PL is doing when watching next gen audio. I don't have any BDs with uncompressed audio yet, so I don't have anything to compare it to.


I also worked around the glitchy S/PDIF issue of my TV by running a pair of analog lines and having the receiver unpack the ProLogic surround. Screws up my inputs a little, but thems the breaks.


That Onkyo HT-SP908 looks nice, but I was stretching my budget with this kit and can't really go for another three bills.


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12836322
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard this unit compared to the Onkyo SR800? Is the bass as powerful since the Samsung unit only has an 8" woofer compared to the Onkyo's 10"?




?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12836322
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard this unit compared to the Onkyo SR800? Is the bass as powerful since the Samsung unit only has an 8" woofer compared to the Onkyo's 10"?



The 800 will be comparable to the 908 sq wise, Jvball09 seems to have heard both, check post #735.


----------



## raylew52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirkBelig* /forum/post/12847162
> 
> 
> 
> To get the level up to 75dB I had cranked the master volume all the way up not realizing that the setup may exit and cause your program to come blasting out like a sonic death bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeep!!!! Turn off any noise-making gear before cranking it up!!!
> 
> 
> After leveling everything, I popped in Attack of the Clones and was very disappointed at the poor surround and LFE effects during the assassin droid/Zam Wessel chase. It just sounded weak and nothing like my other system. Skipping around chapters found other spots weren't much better. Then I realized that the Dolby ProLogic IIx may be involved and hit the mode button switching it from Music to Cinema modes? Whoa, that's a little better, but does that mean that the LPCM stream coming from the PS3 was getting rejiggered with?
> 
> 
> Went into the PS3 and turned it back to Bitstream output and then restarted AOTC and BOOM!!! That's what I'm talking about!!! I guess that unless you need to have the PS3 decode TrueHD/DTS-HD, you should stick with letting the receiver do the lifting. Just keep an eye out for what the PL is doing when watching next gen audio. I don't have any BDs with uncompressed audio yet, so I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> 
> I also worked around the glitchy S/PDIF issue of my TV by running a pair of analog lines and having the receiver unpack the ProLogic surround. Screws up my inputs a little, but thems the breaks.



Ok, so on your PS3 you have it set to Bitstream and it produces the best results, right? I have my PS3 on PCM and it seems fine to me but I am somewhat new at Home Theater. I am also going to go to Radio Shack to pick up a dB meter to properly calibrate the receiver.


Thanks for your post, it was helpful!


----------



## vicanwin

Picked up the system last week at BB. They matched their online price, then let me apply a 10% coupon on top of that. Great price.


Question: The maximum volume on this thing fills up my living room (and is too loud for my wife to stand) but I can't help to think it's got more juice than what its giving me. Would larger front speakers help? I know that there is a setting to pick large or small front speakers, and in fact, the only way that you can turn off the sub is if you select large fronts. Would a pair of larger fronts give me more volume?


How much speaker can the system power? What wattage, etc. should I be looking for when shopping for the larger fronts/floorstanders?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjcs03

i'm new to this HT thing and i have read 25 pages already juz wanna clarify things. i'm looking for a new HTIB. my tv isnt wallmounted yet coz i want to buy a HTIB first so i can do all this thing one time. idk what to choose between samsung ht-as720, onkyo ht-sp908 and sony ht-sf2000.


i have a samsung 50" 5084 1080p plasma tv

xbox 360 premium

wii

ps3

direct tv hd (soon)

tivo hd (soon)

bluray and or hd dvd player (soon) i dont like playing movies on ps3 and i dont have the hd package on my 360. i saw some dual format players at bb.


where can i connect direct tv hd & tivo hd ? since it only has 3 hdmi? thru optical?

my xbox 360 comes with the yellow white red green blue wires.


----------



## AWD DRIFT

Alright, I have an issue with my setup and I think it's because of my HT-AS720. Sometimes when I turn off my setup the next time I turn it on the picture on my cable is zoomed it. Like when you hit info for a TV show the bottom have of the info box is cut off. I have a Samsung 46" LCD and it doesn't do this when I have it hooked directly to the cable box, only through my HT-AS720. I can't find any sort of zoom feature on the amp though? The zoom settings on my TV are where they are supposed to be and my cable box (Motorola DCT3416) doesn't appear to have a zoom feature.


While I'm talking about issues, I get bad static in the center channel when using my a30 with it. I read the thread so I know it's the audio pass through but the only way I can get it work is to select downmixed PCM on my a30 which of course kills the quality.







Any suggestions?


JC


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12842282
> 
> 
> None of your sources has a SPDIF coaxial output, which you could assign to CD?



I don't think so. I'm running a coaxial cable straight form the wall for over-the-air HD, and running an optical cable out of the television and into the receiver to get surround sound from television programming. Then, I have an Apple TV connected to the receiver via HDMI, and a second HDMI cable running to the television. Lastly, I have an xBox 360 connected to the television via VGA (it's a pre-HDMI model), and an optical cable running from the xBox to the receiver. So no, none of my devices have SPDIF coaxial output. Eventually, when I get a blu-ray player I'll have two HDMI devices, which is going to make things even more complicated.


You mentioned that it's a cheap receiver, but I don't understand why cost has anything to do with having a simple "source" button that allows you to cycle through the inputs.


----------



## nicks124

hey guys I have an issue. I have multiple HDMI products. Xbox 360, PS3, Cable Box. The back of the reciever only has 1 hdmi in and out. What am I supposed to do to hook all of these up?


----------



## schneijb

"hey guys I have an issue. I have multiple HDMI products. Xbox 360, PS3, Cable Box. The back of the reciever only has 1 hdmi in and out. What am I supposed to do to hook all of these up? "


The receiver actually has 2 hdmi in and 1 hdmi out. You can hook up your cable box via optical in or you can get an hdmi switcher.


----------



## nicks124

what is optical in, and what would I need for that?


----------



## vicanwin

I just connected my DVD with DTS to the 720 via optical cable. I have a CD with 5.1 audio. When I select "Neo:6 Mode" on the remote, the red DTS indicator lights up. Is this the only setting that 5.1 sound will play? This may seem like a dumb question, but the DTS indicator also lights up if I use the analog output/input (instead of optical) and also on CDs that do not have 5.1 encoding.


I'm confused!


----------



## vicanwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicks124* /forum/post/12888759
> 
> 
> what is optical in, and what would I need for that?



Your television or DVD player may have an "optical out" port which will transport digital audio. Since this system passes audio thru HDMI, you will likely not need to use an optical cable if you connect thru HDMI cables.


----------



## nicks124

the whole point of this was that the reciever has 2 hdmi in which would be for my xbox 360 hddvd player and my ps3. The question was since I dont have another hdmi in for the reciever what should I do. The guy above mentioned using optical out instead of component cables. Which would be better, also I have no idea what optical is. I see the inputs but what kind of cable or whatever would I need. The cable box would be getting the optical.


----------



## schneijb

nick124 here you go;

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...09&cp_id=10229


----------



## nicks124

which one should I purchase. Like I said I have no idea or ever heard about optical? Is this produce sound and a picture better than component? I am confused Id appreciate some help as I am a noob in this regard.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12889000
> 
> 
> ... I have a CD with 5.1 audio.



There are CDs with 5.1 audio?

Never heard of.


> Quote:
> ... Is this the only setting that 5.1 sound will play?



No, you can use instead of "Neo:6" also "Dolby PL IIx" or "SFE".


> Quote:
> This may seem like a dumb question, but the DTS indicator also lights up if I use the analog output/input (instead of optical) and also on CDs that do not have 5.1 encoding...



"Neo:6" is a product from DTS. So when it is active, the DTS indicator lights up to inform you that "DTS Neo:6" is active. "Neo:6" and the other 2 modes makes from a stereo source a 5.1 sound.


Are you sure you have CDs with 5.1 encoding?


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicks124* /forum/post/12889114
> 
> 
> ... The guy above mentioned using optical out instead of component cables.



???

Optical is for sound, component cables are for video and you would connect them directly to your TV.

Do you mean analog audio cables?


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicks124* /forum/post/12890979
> 
> 
> ... optical? Is this produce sound and a picture better than component? ...



A digital optical cable will transfer sound from your source to the receiver. ONLY AUDIO, NO PICTURES!

For video you need additional component cables to your TV.


----------



## vicanwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12892547
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have CDs with 5.1 encoding?



Thanks for your help. Sorry -- It is indeed a DVD (a Dave Matthews Band bonus disc) that has a song encoded in 5.1. While it plays while a slide of the band is projected on the screen. I just hadn't turned on my TV to see the slide. I suppose the band could have just as easily synced it with the video of the song.


So I guess there is no way for the receiver to really know if it is receiving a 5.1 or 7.1 signal? *When should I use Neo:6 as opposed to Dolby?* Is it just personal preference?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12892547
> 
> 
> There are CDs with 5.1 audio?
> 
> Never heard of.No, you can use instead of "Neo:6" also "Dolby PL IIx" or "SFE"."Neo:6" is a product from DTS. So when it is active, the DTS indicator lights up to inform you that "DTS Neo:6" is active. "Neo:6" and the other 2 modes makes from a stereo source a 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have CDs with 5.1 encoding?



Believe it or not, there are actually some CD's with 5.1 DTS encoding. I actually own a few including Marvin Gaye Forever Yours. You can play them on a regular CD player with an optical output and the receiver decodes the DTS signal. I have a 15 year old Sony carousel CD player that can do this. Sounds real good too!

http://www.5point1.com/Products-5_1_...ic_Disc_2.html


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12893569
> 
> 
> ... a song encoded in 5.1.



PCM, DD or dts?


> Quote:
> ...
> *When should I use Neo:6 as opposed to Dolby?* Is it just personal preference?



Yes.

I prefer for 2-channel stereo tracks the STEREO mode.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12895027
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, there are actually some CD's with 5.1 DTS encoding...



I believe.

For any reason I only thought of PCM...


----------



## nicks124

which cables should I get from monoprice. That one guy posted a link but there is like 3 different choices. If someone could help me out id appreciate it.


----------



## schneijb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schneijb* /forum/post/12889966
> 
> 
> nick124 here you go;
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...09&cp_id=10229



nicks124

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


This is the 6ft version


----------



## AWD DRIFT

I have a problem again. I get no bass when I'm watching TV or a movie. The is SW on and the volume turned up. It works on the test tone so I know it's connected. But when I watch something, nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## jello212

I see that it has a 7.1 multi-channel input. Would that allow you to connect a SACD player?


----------



## d3p0

I'm looking at this setup but I'm curious; we use a Mac Mini as a major component of our HT setup and I'm wondering how that would work with this receiver. Currently, video is sent via DVI->HDMI and audio passed sadly through mini->RCA. However, the Mini's 1/8" jack can also send Digital via TOS-link.


So would we continue to send the video straight to the TV and send the audio via TOS-Link to the receiver?


Or would we send both the video and audio to the receiver and send that back to the set as an HDMI in?


----------



## whipped424

Well a while back I had issues with how the HDMI only worked in cycles and I finally got through to customer service about the HDMI handshake issue... and they are taking back my receiver for repairs b/c of how it the tv and receiver only work in a specific cycle ie: turn tv on first and then receiver otherwise hdmi doesnt work! Anyways they said it'll take about week for repairs etc... so hopefully it'll work afterwards...


Here's a suggestion... if you're having the same issues with the hdmi ports call the customer service and explain how the system only works in cycles so they're more willing to try and fix the issue for you and not blame it on anything else!


----------



## kirghizstan

Overall I have been very happy with the unit so far. I bought the Sanus HTB-3 speaker stands to use with this and I must say they work great.


I am going to order better speaker wire from monoprice.


A little background, my surrounds will probably get about 30' of wire each, so I'm a bit confused as to which gauge wire to get. I know it is going to be either 14 or 16 but has anyone had any experience with these speaker stands and if 14 gauge is too large to chase through them.


----------



## nicks124

Hey also I am just using the settings out of the box with running my hdmi in and out throught the reciever. Is there any settings that should be adjusted?


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3p0* /forum/post/12914924
> 
> 
> So would we continue to send the video straight to the TV and send the audio via TOS-Link to the receiver?



Yes. You can only select one input at a time on the Receiver, and since you're not passing audio/video together via HDMI there's no reason for it to pass through the receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicks124* /forum/post/12920073
> 
> 
> Hey also I am just using the settings out of the box with running my hdmi in and out throught the reciever. Is there any settings that should be adjusted?



I think most people have been increasing the levels on their speakers, which are by default set to zero.


----------



## HAPPIOUR

K so I am about to finally buy my tv - Sammie 4671F and I want to buy the as720 to go along with my tv and my ps3 and I would be using an hd cable box and they will all be hooked up using HDMI 1.3 cables. Can someone tell me if these would all work together or will there be problems with the receiver and all my other connections? I read some people having problems with their ps3 and this system....can someone let me know if I should get something diffrent? Thank You


----------



## vicanwin

I purchased the Atlantic 77305018 from Buy.com. Total cost (for new Google check out user







) was _$25 shipped_ for a pair. Basic, no frills design, but sturdy and the foot/base is even somewhat stylish. The speakers are secured by a screw provided with the Atlantic 77305018 stands.


----------



## Boards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/12924959
> 
> 
> K so I am about to finally buy my tv - Sammie 4671F and I want to buy the as720 to go along with my tv and my ps3 and I would be using an hd cable box and they will all be hooked up using HDMI 1.3 cables. Can someone tell me if these would all work together or will there be problems with the receiver and all my other connections? I read some people having problems with their ps3 and this system....can someone let me know if I should get something diffrent? Thank You




I'm getting the exact same things only with the 52". I'd be interested to know any comments as well. I have the 1.3a cables form Monoprice on order.


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Just got my 1.3 monoprice cables today


----------



## Dukester619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/12924959
> 
> 
> K so I am about to finally buy my tv - Sammie 4671F and I want to buy the as720 to go along with my tv and my ps3 and I would be using an hd cable box and they will all be hooked up using HDMI 1.3 cables. Can someone tell me if these would all work together or will there be problems with the receiver and all my other connections? I read some people having problems with their ps3 and this system....can someone let me know if I should get something diffrent? Thank You



That's exactly what I have except I have a DTV HR21 HD DVR unit instead of the cable box. I love this set up but I have noticed handshake problems with just the PS3 on occasion, but it has always been easily remedied by turning on the receiver first and then the PS3.


Overall this system rocks IMO. I bought it at the beginning of December and have gotten to like it more the longer I have had it. After going through all the various calibration/setting threads for all these components, I feel like I am pretty close to dialed in now. It is definitely worth it to take the time to do this. Like I said I have got this system rocking to my tastes now and it is a beautiful thing.


Oh yeah, I also added some 14 gauge Monoprice speaker wire and their fat HDMI cables to all components. I highly recommend doing this as well.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12927691
> 
> 
> I purchased the Atlantic 77305018 from Buy.com. Total cost (for new Google check out user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) was _$25 shipped_ for a pair. Basic, no frills design, but sturdy and the foot/base is even somewhat stylish. The speakers are secured by a screw provided with the Atlantic 77305018 stands.



And those stands are sturdy enough for the speakers that come with the HT-AS720? They're holding some awfully tiny speakers in the product photo, so I would assume the smallest nudge could send the whole thing crashing down, no?


----------



## vicanwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/12948010
> 
> 
> And those stands are sturdy enough for the speakers that come with the HT-AS720? They're holding some awfully tiny speakers in the product photo, so I would assume the smallest nudge could send the whole thing crashing down, no?



Due to the shape of the foot, a bump coming from the right angle could send the stand toppling over. However, the stands are sturdy enought so that a "small nudge" wouldn't likely have a similar effect. However, for my purposes, I'm not worried about them getting bumped and falling.


I'm sure there are more expensive stands out there that may have a more balanced foot. For $25 shipped though, I'm satisfied.


----------



## schneijb

Just picked up the speakers today and they are awesome so far. One issue I have is the cracking sound through HDmI through my HD DVD player. Switching through the DVD input and back to DVD HDmI takes care of this but annoying. Still playing with the settings to see what else I can do to get rid of it. I bought the monoprice speaker stands and they work very well. I also bought 16 gauge speaker wire from there to replace the cables that come with it. Overall I am pleased. I hope to get some pics up soon of my setup.


----------



## sroeder

I know I saw reference to this somewhere in this thread, but I can't seem to find it, must not be searching for the right keyword...Anyhow, I've had this system now for a few weeks and absolutely love it, with one problem, every now and then I will get a crackling sound from the front channel speakers while watching a movie, here's my setup.


Sony 52" bravia LCD

HT-AS720

Toshiba A30/A35? HD-DVD player

Tvix 4100sh


The the crackling sound only happens while watching a movie through the Toshiba player, not the Tvix. I have the Toshiba connected through the HDMI 1 (dvd) input on the back of the Samsung and the audio is passed through the HDMI cable.


Should I change the audio to optical, I would really like to stick with the hdmi audio if possible?


Thanks much,

Steve


----------



## schneijb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sroeder* /forum/post/12954373
> 
> 
> I know I saw reference to this somewhere in this thread, but I can't seem to find it, must not be searching for the right keyword...Anyhow, I've had this system now for a few weeks and absolutely love it, with one problem, every now and then I will get a crackling sound from the front channel speakers while watching a movie, here's my setup.
> 
> 
> Sony 52" bravia LCD
> 
> HT-AS720
> 
> Toshiba A30/A35? HD-DVD player
> 
> Tvix 4100sh
> 
> 
> The the crackling sound only happens while watching a movie through the Toshiba player, not the Tvix. I have the Toshiba connected through the HDMI 1 (dvd) input on the back of the Samsung and the audio is passed through the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Should I change the audio to optical, I would really like to stick with the hdmi audio if possible?
> 
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Steve



The only fix I have come up with so far is to cycle through the Input modes for DVD and get back to HDMI. The crackling does go away after that.


One question I have is why does the recievers display have dolby true hd if it won't actually light up?


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schneijb* /forum/post/12960489
> 
> 
> ... why does the recievers display have dolby true hd if it won't actually light up?



This unit doesn't have a Dolby *TrueHD* indicator. Look at your display.


----------



## schneijb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/12964708
> 
> 
> This unit doesn't have a Dolby *TrueHD* indicator. Look at your display.



I did look at it up close. Using just the backlight from the receiver you can see all the different things that will light up on the display and True HD is one of them.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schneijb* /forum/post/12965952
> 
> 
> I did look at it up close. Using just the backlight from the receiver you can see all the different things that will light up on the display and True HD is one of them.



Ah, I understand what you mean. Sorry...

Samsung uses this display for different (future) receivers. This receiver has no built-in Dolby TrueHD decoder. This is the reason, why it NEVER lights up.


----------



## necrochaos

I have a question. The Sammy (which I own) has only 2 HDMI ports. Is anyone using this system with an HDMI switch as well? For example, my DVR is on HDMI 1 and my HD-DVd player is HDMI 2. I am buying a Blu-ray player shortly (no arguing over formats please). I have a HDMI switch (2 port) that I don't have hooked up at the moment. I was going to put both DVD players on that switch and run it on HDMI 2 on the receiver. Will I have an problems/handshaking issues? Just wanting to know if anyone has tried it before I drop 400 on a blu-ray player and have to switch cords all the time.


A quick response is appreciated. The Sony free shipping runs out Thursday.


----------



## dsang23

Does any experience a slight humming or buzzing sound from the subwoofer when the main unit is powered off? i suppose the sub must stay on for the sake of not having to turn it all every time we power on the receiver.


please let me know what this is and how do i stop the thing from buzzing.


Thanks


----------



## Dukester619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/12821848
> 
> 
> BB has this system listed on their website for $599, currently on sale for $539. However, the system is not available online. There are several of these systems in stock at a BB store near me. In your experience, will BB give me the online sale price?
> 
> 
> Also, there appears to be a display system at another BB near me. Not sure if they will sell it to me. What should I expect to pay if they do agree to sell me the display model?



I bought mine right before Christmas and got a price match from their online site for $509. I just printed it out and the BB cashier honored it no problem.


----------



## HiDefRick

I would not pay more than 399 for an open box one and here is why.

They have run the sytem on sale for $499 before. If you were to buy a tv at $999 or above at the time it was on sale for $499 you would have recieved another $100 off your tv. SO if you look at it that way, they can sell the HT-AS270 for $399, especially if it is used.


----------



## HiDefRick

Hey Necro


I have never used the switch but if you have 3 hdmi ports on your tv, just run hdmi from your hd dvr and use optical from that too Reciever, then use hdmi for HD DVD and Blu ray. I have had no issues with that.


----------



## Tortimer

Current setup:

5265F Samsung LCD

AS720

Directv HR21 HD DVR

Sony progressive old DVD


I had 2 older HDMI cables and one that came with the Directv HR21 for a total of 3. I don't believe any of these cables are 1.3. I do plan on getting a Blu Ray or HD-DVD soon.


my setup:


Directv HR21 HDMI out to AS720

AS720 HDMI out to 5256F LCD TV

When I serach for anynet it only gives me my AS720 receiver.


My questions:


1. If I get HDMI 1.3 cables and hook them up will I be able to turn on my AS720, TV and Directv HR21 from my Directv remote using anynet? Also adjust volume from my Directv HR21 remote?


2. If not what advantage would having HDMI 1.3 give me over my reg HDMI cables?


3. If I don't use anynet and use my existing HDMI cables should I just use this setup:


HR21 HDMI out to 5256F TV

HR21 optical out to AS720


I appreciate any help and/or advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tortimer* /forum/post/12977960
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1. If I get HDMI 1.3 cables and hook them up will I be able to turn on my AS720, TV and Directv HR21 from my Directv remote using anynet? Also adjust volume from my Directv HR21 remote?



No.


> Quote:
> 2. If not what advantage would having HDMI 1.3 give me over my reg HDMI cables?...



None.


----------



## necrochaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRick* /forum/post/12976028
> 
> 
> Hey Necro
> 
> 
> I have never used the switch but if you have 3 hdmi ports on your tv, just run hdmi from your hd dvr and use optical from that too Reciever, then use hdmi for HD DVD and Blu ray. I have had no issues with that.



My TV only has one HDMI port. That's the biggest problem. I was just curious if the switch would delay to the receiver and to the TV.


----------



## maxval

hi everyone...


just got a ht-as720 hooked up with a tosh hd-a35. when i go direct to my samsung sp-p4251 plasma, i see a picture. when i go thru he ht-as720, i get a poor picture with audio. the poor picture looks like one of those infrared cameras.


any ides? help..


thanks,

-max


----------



## nicks124

How much has everyone been increasing the speakers by? You said default is 0 so what is the recommended level?


----------



## necrochaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicks124* /forum/post/12985018
> 
> 
> How much has everyone been increasing the speakers by? You said default is 0 so what is the recommended level?



I have my speakers at 5 and the sub at 4 for most shows, but I have to turn the sub down for a lot of Fox shows, especially 24.


----------



## nicks124

Can you give me the command to change my settings? I was messing around and couldent seem to find it. Will changing these settings change it for all inputs?


----------



## AWD DRIFT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkelito* /forum/post/12980679
> 
> 
> Solved,
> 
> 
> By setting my FL/FR speakers to LARGE, the Subwoofer shut itself off. Now I am not sure when someone changed their setting, but it cut my sub off.
> 
> 
> Still no official problems with this system, recommend to anyone who wants a HTIB with working HDMI.
> 
> 
> -Patrick



I'm glad you posted that man, I was having the same problem and it was driving me nuts.


----------



## wrxdrunkie

I have this reciever set up with my PS3 and 4071f samsung, for trueHD, what is a good archive I can look at for movies that support this? And how can I make sure my PS3 is outputing in dts-hd? The whole reason I bought this reciever is so that I can hear dts-hd so I wan't to make sure I am getting my money's worth. Right now I am watching rataouille and the reciever says DVD Multi-chan.


Specs on the ps3 read:


dolby digital 5.1 48khz 640kbps AVC 21.7 mbps



this is all a little confusing to me, please go easy on me


----------



## Splurch

I was thinking about getting this htib but I was wondering if I could get 5.1 surround sound without the hdmi xbox 360? I have a 1080p 40" Samsung LCD and HD Direct TV and would like to run the Direct TV through the HDMI but like I said I have the older xbox 360 and was wondering how to get full 5.1 surround sound? Would I get it with the optical connections?


thanks for any advice (new to this stuff, total newb)!


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splurch* /forum/post/13012301
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting this htib but I was wondering if I could get 5.1 surround sound without the hdmi xbox 360? I have a 1080p 40" Samsung LCD and HD Direct TV and would like to run the Direct TV through the HDMI but like I said I have the older xbox 360 and was wondering how to get full 5.1 surround sound? Would I get it with the optical connections?
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice (new to this stuff, total newb)!



Yes DTS and DD audio is run through Digital Optical/toslink or Coaxial.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/13013028
> 
> 
> Yes DTS and DD audio is run through Digital Optical/toslink or Coaxial.



But NOT the new formats like dts-HD Master Audio, DD+ and Dolby TrueHD and NOT multi channel PDM, only stereo PCM.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/13014184
> 
> 
> But NOT the new formats like dts-HD Master Audio, DD+ and Dolby TrueHD and NOT multi channel PDM, only stereo PCM.



True but most players, including the PS3 will decode HD audio before sending it to the receiver, all that's needed is a receiver capable of receiving audio over HDMI.


----------



## drSeehas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/13022335
> 
> 
> ... all that's needed is a receiver capable of receiving audio over HDMI.



But the question was: "*without* the HDMI"!


----------



## WildAce

Does anyone know how much samsung charges for the 2 extra speakers if you want to use it as 7.1? thx


----------



## Spanbauer

Looks like a bunch of posts got lost when the site went down earlier today.


Edit: Duh, it says so on the top of every forum


----------



## DarkFalcon

Is this able to get audio through HDMI cable?


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkFalcon* /forum/post/13033466
> 
> 
> Is this able to get audio through HDMI cable?



Yes.


----------



## brjahu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drSeehas* /forum/post/13014184
> 
> 
> But NOT the new formats like dts-HD Master Audio, DD+ and Dolby TrueHD and NOT multi channel PDM, only stereo PCM.



Not fully true. I believe it depends on the bit-rate of the audio signal. Example. I have mine hooked up via optical and when I 1st turn on my 360 it shows that I am recieving a LPCM (lossless multi channel pcm)... but that is only for the sound that accompanies the Xbox logo...


But then again, I could be wrong....


----------



## General117

Does the AS720 work well with 360/PS3 via HDMI? Just wanted to get some input if anyone has experience with that...


Also, will this system be compatible with my Wii if I just have the basic component cables? How about TV shows?


Thanks in advance guys. Sorry I'm such a noob, I just want to make sure I know what I'm buying into.


----------



## dj9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brjahu* /forum/post/13035188
> 
> 
> Not fully true. I believe it depends on the bit-rate of the audio signal. Example. I have mine hooked up via optical and when I 1st turn on my 360 it shows that I am recieving a LPCM (lossless multi channel pcm)... but that is only for the sound that accompanies the Xbox logo...
> 
> 
> But then again, I could be wrong....



LPCM is linear pulse code modulation. This is two-channel lossless audio.


DTS, WMA Pro, Dolby Digital, and stereo PCM are the only formats supported over SPDIF on this receiver. These are generally the only formats supported over SPDIF for any device.


----------



## GizmoDVD

I so want to get this...but heres my issues.


Only 2 HDMI inputs and I need 3.


Can I use a Multi-switch box for this?


So lets say I have a 2 switch HDMI Box. 1 port is for my XA1 and the other for my PS3. Then that 1 cable from the switchbox goes into the Samsung and back to my TV. The extra spare one would be for my 360. Would this work?


----------



## WildAce

thats what i would do if i needed more hdmi ports


----------



## Moosebox

I only have 2 hdmi inputs right now, both go to the AS720...if I ever needed one more (which I won't for awhile) then I would run it straight to the TV HDMI (2 on the TV, 1 used for AS720) and run an optical or coaxial to the receiver... this should work I would think, if your TV has 2 hdmi ports.


----------



## General117




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General117* /forum/post/13037284
> 
> 
> Does the AS720 work well with 360/PS3 via HDMI? Just wanted to get some input if anyone has experience with that...
> 
> 
> Also, will this system be compatible with my Wii if I just have the basic component cables? How about TV shows?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys. Sorry I'm such a noob, I just want to make sure I know what I'm buying into.



Can anyone please answer this?










The plan is to buy the system this weekend so I have to get some of this stuff figured out... thanks.


----------



## dsang23

Hi everyone.

i have a question, i will set up my system like this:


HD DVD HDMI out to receiver

HD cable box hdmi out to receiver

Receiver HDMI out to TV


being that this system is pass through, can i watch cable and TV without having to turn on the receiver?


Thanks


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsang23* /forum/post/13045451
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> i have a question, i will set up my system like this:
> 
> 
> HD DVD HDMI out to receiver
> 
> HD cable box hdmi out to receiver
> 
> Receiver HDMI out to TV
> 
> 
> being that this system is pass through, can i watch cable and TV without having to turn on the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No.


----------



## dsang23

Please clarify?

No as i cant watch TV without turning on the receiver?

or

NO as i dont need the receiver on while watching tv?


If the answer is the frist one, then what is the best solution? I dont think i need to power on the entire system for news and weather...


Thanks for your help.


----------



## WildAce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsang23* /forum/post/13046139
> 
> 
> Please clarify?
> 
> No as i cant watch TV without turning on the receiver?
> 
> or
> 
> NO as i dont need the receiver on while watching tv?
> 
> 
> If the answer is the frist one, then what is the best solution? I dont think i need to power on the entire system for news and weather...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



im pretty sure the video is passthrough to the tv the audio is passthrough to the speakers only meaning you would need to turn the receiver on.


its the way a real HDMI passthrough system should work on a receiver. not the half assed system you see on most cheaply priced receivers that pass everything right to the tv and ignore the receiver for audio, which imho is a huge waste. might aswell buy a cheap hdmi switch insteading of paying extra to get a couple hdmi passthrough on a receiver. thank god samsung did them right.


i do have a question tho, say your recieving a true hd 5.1 source and you have the reciever set up for 7.1 with the 2 extra speakers, being that the receiver is just passing the audio to speakers will it actually use all 7.1 speakers or will i only be getting 5.1 and would actually need a true hd 7.1 source to get uncompressed 7.1 audio.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General117* /forum/post/13043880
> 
> 
> Can anyone please answer this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to buy the system this weekend so I have to get some of this stuff figured out... thanks.



Yes I have a PS3 hooked via HDMI and works perfectly awesome!


----------



## General117




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/13058710
> 
> 
> Yes I have a PS3 hooked via HDMI and works perfectly awesome!



Thank you kind sir! That is all I needed to know.


----------



## jrizzle77

Is anyone having problems when watching standard def tv channels that they don't get any audio? It works fine on HD channels but not on standard.


Also is there anyway to have both component and an hdmi cables running from the cable box so the g/f can just watch cable w/o going through the receiver?


----------



## JohnnyWadd

Hey has anyone noticed that BB has been constantly raising their price of this system? Now it is up to 799.99 Retail?! It was like 599ish a couple days ago, With it on sale for like 499ish all the time. Im really pissed that it has gone up this high.


-Dillon


----------



## SlackerX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spkaldor* /forum/post/13040272
> 
> 
> Here is how my set-up ended up. Idea was to get maximum sound and image without it looking like a server room. Samsung 52" 5265 1080p TV, Samsung HT-AS720 HTIB, Samsung 1400 Blu Ray DVD, Comcast/Motorola cable box, and an old Toshiba SD DVD/VCR.
> 
> 
> Cable comes in directly to cable box, then split to cable modem and other TVs, all routed in crawlspace. All inputs routed to HTIB, with one HDMI output to TV (with in-wall HDMI cable). TV powered by separate clock-plug electrical outlet installed behind it. Surround sound speakers installed by routing wires up to attic, then down to each speaker. Used generic 14 gauge wire. Same for back speakers. That was fun installing with blown in insulation.
> 
> 
> LOTS to love about this. I wouldn't trade it for anything. But as with all set-ups, there are things to work out...
> 
> 1) Comcast remote can't control the HTIB (just want volume, that's IT!).
> 
> 2) TV reverts back to "cable" input when switching around, very annoying;
> 
> 3) Synch issue with AnyNet, so TV remote sometimes controls HTIB, sometimes not;
> 
> 4) If 5.1 signal coming in, but only L/R/C audio, then HTIB won't send 'simulated/duplicated' stereo sound to back speakers.
> 
> 5) Sometimes when switching to SAT input, it will change from HDMI 2 to Optical or another input. Just want it to stay at whatever I used last.
> 
> 
> Speaker setup: All speakers set to 'small' (figured out what 'large' does to subwoofer, like everyone else did), all levels to 0 except S.R. and S.L. which are +5. Personally, I find that very well done sources (e.g. Blu Ray Planet Earth, Blu Ray Blue Planet) come across perfectly with this setup. Other sources require adjustment (e.g. Fox TV)




Your setup looks great! I wish I had an answer for you. I'm going to assume that the receiver would need a the capability of a second listening "zone." If you don't have anything about a zone 2 listed in your manual, I'm going to assume that your receiver doesn't have this capability. It may be one of the prices you pay for not purchasing a more expensive receiver.


However, I will say that with all of the features this receiver _does_ have, you are getting great bang for your buck with this HTIB setup.


----------



## djfunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyWadd* /forum/post/13068060
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone noticed that BB has been constantly raising their price of this system? Now it is up to 799.99 Retail?! It was like 599ish a couple days ago, With it on sale for like 499ish all the time. Im really pissed that it has gone up this high.
> 
> 
> -Dillon




Just noticed this also.. I think they upped the price because of the 12% off coupons they sent out this week..


----------



## shark1217

I just picked this system up and the audio ever 20 minutes will cut out for 1 second and then back in. It works on my Cable box, vcr, and xbox.


----------



## wdaniel

Is Best Buy the only place to buy this set? At $499, it is a slam dunk. At $700, it's a little ludicrous. I think this would be a great compliment to the 71F lcd, and I'm curious as to how the ANYNET functions with that model...


----------



## HAPPIOUR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyWadd* /forum/post/13068060
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone noticed that BB has been constantly raising their price of this system? Now it is up to 799.99 Retail?! It was like 599ish a couple days ago, With it on sale for like 499ish all the time. Im really pissed that it has gone up this high.
> 
> 
> -Dillon



I noticed this today and sent them a nasty email...How is $799 regular price when for the past how many months it's been $599. Why would I want to buy it for $719 on sale when I saw it for $499 lol Just stupid on their part.....


----------



## redlikefire02

OMFG 799 thats (*#%&(@#* rediculous


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaniel* /forum/post/13071327
> 
> 
> Is Best Buy the only place to buy this set? At $499, it is a slam dunk. At $700, it's a little ludicrous. I think this would be a great compliment to the 71F lcd, and I'm curious as to how the ANYNET functions with that model...



Do a price search it's available 

Their are other sources. Go check it out at BB and if it's the system for you start comparing prices. You guys act like BB is the only player in the game.


----------



## Moosebox

Wow, I just recommended this system to a friend...he writes back that it's 799 on the bestbuy site. I thought he was just kidding with me since I bought this system the week it was released for $509... this is the first time it has paid to be an early adopter 


Anyway, look around, there are other sites other then Bestbuy that have it for around $500-$600


----------



## jrizzle77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrizzle77* /forum/post/13064918
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems when watching standard def tv channels that they don't get any audio? It works fine on HD channels but not on standard.
> 
> 
> Also is there anyway to have both component and an hdmi cables running from the cable box so the g/f can just watch cable w/o going through the receiver?



Anyone can help with these 2 questions?


----------



## General117

It strikes me as odd that Best Buy would all of a sudden up the price on the system... perhaps it is a case of supply and demand? The system does seem pretty popular, and for good reason.


You can still get it cheaper at other locations, and if you REALLY wanted to get it from Best Buy they do have price match on other brick and mortar stores.


Anyways, I know Amazon still sells the AS720 new for ~$600.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrizzle77* /forum/post/13064918
> 
> 
> Also is there anyway to have both component and an hdmi cables running from the cable box so the g/f can just watch cable w/o going through the receiver?



That's a terrible idea.


Option 1 - running through receiver:

+best sound/video

+Use receiver to select source and change volume

+Fewest cables

-Does not use TV remote

-two things to turn on


Option 2 - running to TV:

+Can use TV remote

+One thing to turn on

-More complex in cabling

-Lower quality video and audio

Not that much simpler


If she says it's too hard to use the receiver, either you have the worst remote ever or she's not putting ANY effort into it. My 7 year old cousin can work my system that involves my projector, receiver and VP50 to get video and the receiver and VP50 to get just audio. If she can't work an even simpler system, she needs to put a little more effort in.


----------



## afrogt

How is it lower quality video running component to the TV vs HDMI from a cable box? The best either can put out from a cable box is 1080i. Component does that with no problem.


I have component and HDMI connected to my HDTV from the DirecTV satellite box and the picture looks the same....which is great!


----------



## djfunn

Does anyone know the weight on the sat speakers?.. I was looking at the mounts from Monoprice, It says they can hold up to 10 lbs, but I want to make sure they can hold them up..


----------



## afrogt

Heaviest speaker is 3.1lbs. It won't be a problem.


Speaker system : Center channel speaker : 11.8 in x 3.6 in x 3.5 in / 3.1 lbs, Speaker system : Right/left channel speaker : 3.9 in x 3.8 in x 10.6 in / 3.1 lbs, Speaker system : Right/left rear channel speaker : 3.9 in x 3.8 in x 10.6 in / 2.6 lbs

http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...9.html?tag=sub


----------



## djfunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13086098
> 
> 
> Heaviest speaker is 3.1lbs. It won't be a problem.
> 
> 
> Speaker system : Center channel speaker : 11.8 in x 3.6 in x 3.5 in / 3.1 lbs, Speaker system : Right/left channel speaker : 3.9 in x 3.8 in x 10.6 in / 3.1 lbs, Speaker system : Right/left rear channel speaker : 3.9 in x 3.8 in x 10.6 in / 2.6 lbs
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...9.html?tag=sub



Thanks Afrogt.. I'm looking forward to picking this up in a couple of days.. I want to have everything ready..


----------



## heffe734




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pantone278* /forum/post/12828568
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to take mine back. Got a PS3 and a Scientific Atlantic DVR hooked up to it via HDMI. The switching between the two worked about 25% of the time. (I would get neither audio or video when I switched the input)
> 
> 
> Anybody have a similar problem and/ or solution to this, before I return this thing?




I have a Scientific Atlantic DVR and i'm also having problems with my setup.

My setup goes as follows:

- Panasonic 1080p HDTV

- Scientific Atlantic DVR (Cable)

- Samsung AS720


Right now, i have one HDMI going Scientific Atlantic DVR into the AS720's SAT HDMI input. Then I have a HDMI cable running from my TV to my AS720(the HDMI out slot). I'm not getting any video or audio when i do this.


I tried toggling through different settings - nothing. I called Samsung Support and they said that i need to run the DVR straight to the TV and run a digital (optical?) from my TV to the receiver. I'm confused because I thought this system would handle HDMI audio/video with no problems...


Anyone got any ideas or advice? I'm new to all this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amel

would anyone be willing to buy the speakers and subwoofer from me?...I only need the receiver...


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/13100573
> 
> 
> would anyone be willing to buy the speakers and subwoofer from me?...I only need the receiver...



If that's the case you might want to consider selling the complete system if you can't take it back and getting a receiver like the Onkyo 605. It's a much better receiver and I don't think you're going to have much luck selling htib grade speakers and sub by themselves.


----------



## livewyr25

a quick question about this system, i'm thinking about getting it, but in my current situation i'm not able to run the wires to the rear speakers. in the mean time, can i run this system in at 3.1? thanks


----------



## afrogt

sure, just set the rear and rear surround speakers to OFF or NONE.


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/13100789
> 
> 
> If that's the case you might want to consider selling the complete system if you can't take it back and getting a receiver like the Onkyo 605. It's a much better receiver and I don't think you're going to have much luck selling htib grade speakers and sub by themselves.



I want it to match my Samsung TV...I think its options are enough for my needs


I looked at the Onkyo line in CC, and it looks horrible design wise....


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amel* /forum/post/13120570
> 
> 
> I want it to match my Samsung TV...I think its options are enough for my needs
> 
> 
> I looked at the Onkyo line in CC, and it looks horrible design wise....



Yeah some don't like the look of the bigger non slim receivers. I was thinking more in mind of performance and connection options. The Samsung isn't a bad system, far from it. It just wouldn't be my first choice if I only wanted it for the receiver. Good luck selling them.


----------



## whipped424

some of the receivers need to be updated! I had a problem toggling btwn inputs on my receiver and tv (hdmi handshake/mode not supported) anyways they took it back and updated it for me, and im supposed to get it in the mail on tuesday


----------



## sunoco

i've been having problems with my Samsung receiver. I set it up about a week ago and everything was working fine.


However, today i switched my cable box and ps3 to hdmi cables and now only sound from either the Center speaker or the front right appears to work but all the other speakers, no sound comes out.


i tested all the speakers and they all come out fine. All the wires are correctly inserted and checked.


The setup i did was just 1 optical cable from the tv to the receiver. That's what i had setup when i was on all component...so i have no idea why the switch to HDMI makes even my component hookups (wii) not work.


Please help please!


----------



## shark1217

I just picked this system up and the audio ever 20 minutes will cut out for 1 second and then back in. It happens on my Cable box, vcr, and xbox.


----------



## danhs0supa

Hey I have a few quick questions..


1..When hooking up any speakers at 8 0hms...does the receiver of this Samsung As-720 reduces the power of those speakers?



2...Have anyone tried different speaker wires with this..and if so, which brand and gauge do you recommend.?



3..Has anyone find a good speaker stands that would work with these speakers.


thanks.


----------



## djufo

Where can I get this HTIB refurbished?


----------



## raylew52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhs0supa* /forum/post/13126412
> 
> 
> Hey I have a few quick questions..
> 
> 
> 1..When hooking up any speakers at 8 0hms...does the receiver of this Samsung As-720 reduces the power of those speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 2...Have anyone tried different speaker wires with this..and if so, which brand and gauge do you recommend.?
> 
> 
> 
> 3..Has anyone find a good speaker stands that would work with these speakers.
> 
> 
> thanks.



To answer your third question, there were several people who recommended nice stands for these speakers. I am not sure what post # but if you do a search you can probably find it.


----------



## Spanbauer

I think these are the stands someone recommended; I've had it bookmarked for a while but haven't ordered any.


----------



## KNace

I'm using THESE stands and they look pretty good and really hug the speakers nice. There is really no way for them to fall off and the base is a solid square of metal. The picture makes them look kind of bad. Don't be fooled! The Sammy's HOT speakers make them look nice.


----------



## steve_010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KNace* /forum/post/13186404
> 
> 
> I'm using THESE stands and they look pretty good and really hug the speakers nice. There is really no way for them to fall off and the base is a solid square of metal. The picture makes them look kind of bad. Don't be fooled! The Sammy's HOT speakers make them look nice.



I'm using the same ones. Can't beat that price and they're sturdy and look great. Odd to actually find something good in walmart huh?


----------



## danhs0supa

thanks for the recommendation guys! I think I will be going with the one from walmart..



If you guys still want to buy the system for $599..instead of the price of $799...There is a way you still can do it..I was at Best Buy today and I had a conversation with the sale person..and it went something like this:


me: Hey..whats up with the price increase, it jumped like $200 bucks in the last 2 months.


salemans: We had a sales going on..but now its back to the original price. Maybe at $699 but not $599


me: Thats odd..it started out at $599..and never went on sale.


salemans: Let me check the price history, and ill show you what the lowest price we ever had.


........5 Minutes later..he came back


salesman: alright, if I offer it to you for $599, will you buy it today?


me: No thanks, i already got one..i was just asking why the increase in the price.



so for those of you that still want it for $599..you can still do it...Just gotta haggle with the salesman.


----------



## B04W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shark1217* /forum/post/13126017
> 
> 
> I just picked this system up and the audio ever 20 minutes will cut out for 1 second and then back in. It happens on my Cable box, vcr, and xbox.



Let me guess, you're a U-Verse customer? Does it cutout on all three systems (STB, VCR & XBox) or just one?


----------



## shark1217




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B04W* /forum/post/13209677
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you're a U-Verse customer? Does it cutout on all three systems (STB, VCR & XBox) or just one?



I dont know what U-Verse is but it cuts out on all systems.


----------



## Spanbauer

Does anybody else's "DRC" button do any good? The Dynamic Range Control has three settings, minimum maximum and normal, and the receiver registers that it's changing them, but there's no perceivable difference between any of the settings.


----------



## gsmiley

I'm actually having the same problem shark1217 is having. I first noticed it watching a blue ray movie on my PS3. the sound will just quickly cut off for one second then come on. I thought I hit my remote by accident. then playing my xbox 360 the same thing happened but this time I know it wasn't an accident. it would randomnly cut off for a split second then come back on. I love the system and it sounds great but I really want to figure this one out before calling Samsung (which I really don't want to do). I even switched from HDMI on both systems to optical thinking it may be a problem with my cables. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## shark1217

I called Samsung and then said it normal. It doesnt happen really anymore. maybe three times a week and that number keeps getting lower.


----------



## afrogt

Fry's Electronics has this system for $499 in stores today only.

http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/...20148388&type=


----------



## gsmiley

I called Samsung and then said it normal. It doesnt happen really anymore. maybe three times a week and that number keeps getting lower.



They thanks for the reply, but that is very strange for that to be normal. Did they give you a reason, or an impression that it will go away soon ?


----------



## shark1217

the woman said somthing about the system being new..somthing like that. Sorry i cant be very informational.


----------



## Spanbauer

I've called Samsung regarding several quirks with both my television and my receiver, and nearly every time they try to tell me, "that's the way it's supposed to be". In every case, they eventually come around to admitting, "you're right that's probably a bug or your system needs repairing". gsmiley and shark1217, audio drop outs aren't supposed to happen; if it's "normal" for this system to have audio drop outs, then they need to fix it. Mine also experiences occasional audio drop outs, but they have become few and far between recently.


----------



## shark1217




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/13237911
> 
> 
> I've called Samsung regarding several quirks with both my television and my receiver, and nearly every time they try to tell me, "that's the way it's supposed to be". In every case, they eventually come around to admitting, "you're right that's probably a bug or your system needs repairing". gsmiley and shark1217, audio drop outs aren't supposed to happen; if it's "normal" for this system to have audio drop outs, then they need to fix it. Mine also experiences occasional audio drop outs, but they have become few and far between recently.



yea same with me. I havent heard it drop this whole week.


----------



## gsmiley

I wonder if its the speaker wires. I'm going back to best buy tomorrow to either exchange it or get a new system. I never experienced anything like this. Thanks for the honestly Spanbauer


----------



## Spanbauer

This receiver supports 1080p passthrough, right? I've got an Apple TV running HDMI through the receiver to the television, but if I set it to 1080p the screen goes black and stays that way until I plug/unplug the HDMI cable only to find it's reverted back to 720p. Running the Apple TV directly to the television allows 1080p playback just fine. What's the deal?


----------



## Jswerve

I am a lifetime Onkyo guy but was surfing threads and stumbled upon this beauty. I have a Sammy 5687W DLP with the beautiful black glossy finish that would look great with this.


Is this better then a good Onkyo HTIB?


----------



## pyindeem

I don't know why , but when I crank (all the way up) this thing up at the store..... the power doesn't convince me to buy this HTIB. Is it underpower to most ppl ears since it's sitting at the large space?


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jswerve* /forum/post/13254799
> 
> 
> I am a lifetime Onkyo guy but was surfing threads and stumbled upon this beauty. I have a Sammy 5687W DLP with the beautiful black glossy finish that would look great with this.
> 
> 
> Is this better then a good Onkyo HTIB?



I don't know much about Onkyo's, but I think the general consensus is that the Samsung HT-AS720 is a good alternative for people who don't want to spend $600 on a receiver _alone_.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyindeem* /forum/post/13255506
> 
> 
> I don't know why , but when I crank (all the way up) this thing up at the store..... the power doesn't convince me to buy this HTIB. Is it underpower to most ppl ears since it's sitting at the large space?



I played with one sitting on an end cap in a Best Buy store a few weeks ago, and I can tell you it sounds far better in my home than it does in the store. Also, each speaker has it's own volume adjustment and by default they're all set to zero. I have mine set anywhere from 4 to 8, and have to keep the sub at 2 or it makes the whole house hum.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jswerve* /forum/post/13254799
> 
> 
> I am a lifetime Onkyo guy but was surfing threads and stumbled upon this beauty. I have a Sammy 5687W DLP with the beautiful black glossy finish that would look great with this.
> 
> 
> Is this better then a good Onkyo HTIB?



It is, theres nothing it can ask from an Onkyo, well maybe just the connections but if you are using HDMI you shouldn't have any problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyindeem* /forum/post/13255506
> 
> 
> I don't know why , but when I crank (all the way up) this thing up at the store..... the power doesn't convince me to buy this HTIB. Is it underpower to most ppl ears since it's sitting at the large space?



I thought the same when I went to BB and demo it before I bought it, believe me, is not weak at all!!! You will be amazed with the clear loud sound and bass rumbles of this unit.


----------



## Sups

Would there be any benefits of using a different set of speaker wire?


I was looking at monoprice for speaker wires and was thinking about getting the speaker wires with the white PVC. My main reason is because the jacket is white (to help blend into the wall better), but because my walls are not exactly white it wouldnt really improve too much. worst case, I'll just wait the exposed jacket, stock wires or white sleeved. Now that I think about it, that does not seem like a bad idea.


However, would having copper wires improve the sound quality? If so, which wire size should I get? 12, 14, or 16awg? It seems to be a 16 awg as it's just a little smaller than 1/16" on a measuring tape. And if it matters, I will be using about the same length for the surround (about 50ft) if the length matters.


Any answers would be great as I will also be buying some other things at monoprice and would like to set this bad boy up ASAP =)


----------



## Sups

Here are some other concerns that I have. Please understand that I am a total noob and have never own or used a home theater system of any kind in my life. These are not that important since I figure I would get more from this system on dvds, blu-rays, and the ps3 than cable tv and the Wii


I have now just noticed that the receiver does not support components and I have 2 devices that uses components: hd cable and Wii. From a thread that I have found, my option would be to run composite or run the video side of the components to the TV and optical to the HT receiver. Thats fine, but I'm pretty sure the Wii doesnt have an optical and I rather not do the composite thing, but can I run the audio part of the component cables to the receiver?


So assuming I now have solutions to run the video to the TV and audio to the receiver, how will I use the HT system. My guess is:


for HDMI - run the HDMI video input on the tv that the HT is connected to and choose the HDMI source on the HT for whatever I will use. Guessing the receiver will then pass the correct HDMI video to the TV at that point.


for component - run the component video input on the tv and select the optical or whatever audio I am using on the receiver to pass audio through the receiver and video from the TV.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sups* /forum/post/13277126
> 
> 
> So assuming I now have solutions to run the video to the TV and audio to the receiver, how will I use the HT system. My guess is:
> 
> 
> for HDMI - run the HDMI video input on the tv that the HT is connected to and choose the HDMI source on the HT for whatever I will use. Guessing the receiver will then pass the correct HDMI video to the TV at that point.
> 
> 
> for component - run the component video input on the tv and select the optical or whatever audio I am using on the receiver to pass audio through the receiver and video from the TV.



Your assumptions are correct. Alternatively, if your television has an audio line-out, you could run your composite devices into the television and run the television to the receiver, thus passing the audio that way. That's how I get surround sound from coaxial-delivered cable television.


The most complicated part IMO is that with the HT-AS720 you can't just rotate through all active inputs; instead, inputs are mandated to certain buttons on the remote (example, HDMI 1 and Optical 1 are tied to the "Sat" button while HDMI 2 and Optical 2 are tied to the "DVD" button). So if you want to use Optical 2 and are currently on HDMI 1, you have to first press the DVD button on the remote, then press the input button to change the "DVD" input from HDMI 2 to Optical 2. It's really far more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Sups

Thanks Spanbauer


I didnt even find anything about running the audio through the tv to the receiver. Luckly my tv has an optical out so I would definitely run the system that way. That makes me feel a whole lot better


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sups* /forum/post/13285786
> 
> 
> Thanks Spanbauer
> 
> 
> I didnt even find anything about running the audio through the tv to the receiver. Luckly my tv has an optical out so I would definitely run the system that way. That makes me feel a whole lot better



No problem. I was asking all the same questions three months ago, when I was new to the whole home theatre/receiver setup. The HT-AS720 is my first sound system.


----------



## dsang23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsang23* /forum/post/13045451
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> i have a question, i will set up my system like this:
> 
> 
> HD DVD HDMI out to receiver
> 
> HD cable box hdmi out to receiver
> 
> Receiver HDMI out to TV
> 
> 
> being that this system is pass through, can i watch cable and TV without having to turn on the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks



sorry,

IS there a way to watch dvd without leaving the receiver on. I dont intend to watch all my dvds with the full set up to save on energy costs...


what are the alternatives?

Please help.

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pyindeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13229329
> 
> 
> Fry's Electronics has this system for $499 in stores today only.
> 
> http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/...20148388&type=



"Today's Last day for This QTR" ( sales rep ) March 4 2008


----------



## kene4mb

I have the Samsung HT-AS720S with a DVD-1080P7 hooked to HDMI 1, and a Directv HR21 hooked to HDMI 2 with the HDMI output going to a LN-T5265F lcd display via a single HDMI. Is there any way to make the "Anynet+" turn everything off and on via the push of 1 button "the HR21 stays on all the time"? Trying to set up so a caveman can use it! Would like the volume to control the htib and the channel to control the stb. I have a harmony but would rather use Anynet.


----------



## bhuffy

>>Originally Posted by jrizzle77

Is anyone having problems when watching standard def tv channels that they don't get any audio? It works fine on HD channels but not on standard.


Also is there anyway to have both component and an hdmi cables running from the cable box so the g/f can just watch cable w/o going through the receiver?


----------



## skano

Is anyone having a problem where the sound drops out every couple of minutes with this receiver? I searched through the forums and saw a few mentions of sound problems, but none of them sound like the issue I'm having.


I first hooked up the receiver via HDMI to my cable box. The sound would continuously cut out every two to three minutes for about 2 seconds. When it happens, the display stops showing the speaker icons and decoding algorithm.


I next hooked up via digital audio over coax and optical and had the same problem. It seems to come and go though. The receiver has been running fine now for about three hours using the optical audio connection, but I nervous about keeping it.


Please let me know if you've had any problems and what you did to fix it.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skano* /forum/post/13315699
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a problem where the sound drops out every couple of minutes with this receiver? I searched through the forums and saw a few mentions of sound problems, but none of them sound like the issue I'm having.
> 
> 
> I first hooked up the receiver via HDMI to my cable box. The sound would continuously cut out every two to three minutes for about 2 seconds. When it happens, the display stops showing the speaker icons and decoding algorithm.
> 
> 
> I next hooked up via digital audio over coax and optical and had the same problem. It seems to come and go though. The receiver has been running fine now for about three hours using the optical audio connection, but I nervous about keeping it.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you've had any problems and what you did to fix it.



What type of cable box do you have?? who's your cable provider?


----------



## skano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/13317358
> 
> 
> What type of cable box do you have?? who's your cable provider?



I have Comcast as my cable provider with the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skano* /forum/post/13315699
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a problem where the sound drops out every couple of minutes with this receiver? I searched through the forums and saw a few mentions of sound problems, but none of them sound like the issue I'm having.
> 
> 
> I first hooked up the receiver via HDMI to my cable box. The sound would continuously cut out every two to three minutes for about 2 seconds. When it happens, the display stops showing the speaker icons and decoding algorithm.
> 
> 
> I next hooked up via digital audio over coax and optical and had the same problem. It seems to come and go though. The receiver has been running fine now for about three hours using the optical audio connection, but I nervous about keeping it.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you've had any problems and what you did to fix it.



Several of us have had audio drop outs, and for several of us they just kind of magically went away. For me though, they were never as frequent as you mention. My theory now is that it's associated with configuring the receiver; if you're fiddling with the settings and going through the setup menu, once you're finished drop-outs seem to follow within the hour. It could very well be that our drop-outs have ended because we're no longer fiddling with the receiver's settings on a daily basis.


----------



## neilvan

Hi Everyone!


Am I ever glad that I decided to buy this...not!


No HDMI AVR sound. I can switch the HDMI to TV and listen through the TV but what good is that? I can't hear it through the speakers of the unit itself. Samsung was of no help, referring me to the maker of my dvd player (a Toshiba HD-A3).


I have tried everything but it won't work.


From what I have just read it appears as though the work around is to use an optical cable from the DVD player to the AVR. Then have the HDMI connection go directly to the TV?


Sorry to whine, this is just frustrating...


----------



## djfunn

Hey everyone..


I have one of these for sell.. It has some slight damage to the back of the subwoofer and 2 of the feet on the sub are not there, but the receiver is in good condition. Send me a message if your interested Ill send you the pics.. I'm selling it pretty cheap because of that damage..


thanks


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neilvan* /forum/post/13373272
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> Am I ever glad that I decided to buy this...not!
> 
> 
> No HDMI AVR sound. I can switch the HDMI to TV and listen through the TV but what good is that? I can't hear it through the speakers of the unit itself. Samsung was of no help, referring me to the maker of my dvd player (a Toshiba HD-A3).
> 
> 
> I have tried everything but it won't work.
> 
> 
> From what I have just read it appears as though the work around is to use an optical cable from the DVD player to the AVR. Then have the HDMI connection go directly to the TV?
> 
> 
> Sorry to whine, this is just frustrating...



Did you select the sound input to HDMI??, you should get audio from HDMI


----------



## Chekoman

Recently I had a Samsung technician working on my HDTV, after he was done, I asked him if he knew of any new updates or upgrades for my HT-AS720 and I pointed at the System...

He looked surprised and excited at me and said _"That's a Samsung System??







thats is a fine looking piece of equipment right there!!, I didn't know samsung was doing things like that"_


I just smiled and said thank you..

Just wanted to share.


----------



## neilvan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/13377135
> 
> 
> Did you select the sound input to HDMI??, you should get audio from HDMI



Hi, and thanks...


Yes, I have tried that with no luck. I have ordered a few new HDMI 1.3a cables from Monoprice and will try it again though.


For now, I have just gone the optical route and will say this, it does sound pretty darn good for $495 dollar system.


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/13281963
> 
> 
> The most complicated part IMO is that with the HT-AS720 you can't just rotate through all active inputs; instead, inputs are mandated to certain buttons on the remote (example, HDMI 1 and Optical 1 are tied to the "Sat" button while HDMI 2 and Optical 2 are tied to the "DVD" button). So if you want to use Optical 2 and are currently on HDMI 1, you have to first press the DVD button on the remote, then press the input button to change the "DVD" input from HDMI 2 to Optical 2. It's really far more complicated than it needs to be.



This is a major PITMFA. I had my PS3/AS720/Philips 7422 under the control of my Harmony remote (w/Nyko IR adapter for the PS3) but the moment I added a Toshiba A30 to the mix, it's coffee-table-full-of-remotes time again. Because the digital output of the TV is jacked, I'm using the SAT analog input but with the A30 is in HDMI 1, I have to hit the input button to cycle to HDMI or analog, depending on which was picked. Are there any discrete codes that can be programmed into the Harmony? It sucks that I can send an extra command to make sure the HDMI port is selected on the TV, but not to set it to Tuner for the Watch TV activity.


----------



## asmarks

I have a CD/DVD player hooked up to the HT-AS720 via HDMI, but I can't get any sound out of the speakers when I play a CD. If I also hook up the CD/DVD player via analog connection and change mode to CD-analog Stereo, I can hear the CD. Is there any way to hear the CD being played by this player by only using the HDMI connection. If so, what settings do I have to use for the Amp?


----------



## spawny

1st post here, 1st home theatre ever.


Equipment is:TV: Philips 47pfl7422d/37. DVD player: Philips dvp-5982. HTiB: Samsung HT-AS720. Cablebox: Motorola HD dual tuner dvr DCH-6416.


It sounds good, but I don't think it's hooked up optimally... came home from the bar the other night and a friend wired it for me.. noticed after sending the test signal to the speakers he'd plugged the sub into the wrong place and a rear speaker was wired to a rear speaker for a 7.1. having fixed those 2 issues it sounds better, but I think it's still not right.


He's got my hdmi (in/out) not used on the receiver. He recommended I get an optical audio cable.. I did and it's in place (receiver to motorola cable box)


I've got 3 hdmi cables (no I don't know whether they are 1.3 or not).. 1's not in use at all (waiting for second tv purchase for front room). The other 2 connect tv to dvd player and tv to motorola cable box.


I popped in my Day of the Dead dvd and set it to dts audio and got no sound.


No, we did not upgrade any of the speaker wire, probably should have, but will be a hassle at this point.. they are run up through ceiling into attic and back down.


Any suggestions for a noob would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asmarks

Spawny I think you got it set up all wrong. My understanding is that you do not need optical cable for audio if you use HDMI. So both your cable box and DVD player should be input into the receiver via HDMI (inputs). And the TV should be input into the receiver via HDMI (output).


Also make sure the subwoofer is turned all the way up on the subwoofer itself and then control subwoofer volume through the setup function. Also try turning up the volume on each speaker through the setup function. If the DVD is set to play DTS audio, then don't use the Neo6 or the PLXII functions on the receiver. Try this out and tell me how it worked.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spawny* /forum/post/13469077
> 
> 
> It sounds good, but I don't think it's hooked up optimally... came home from the bar the other night and a friend wired it for me.. noticed after sending the test signal to the speakers he'd plugged the sub into the wrong place and a rear speaker was wired to a rear speaker for a 7.1. having fixed those 2 issues it sounds better, but I think it's still not right.



Let this be a lesson: friends don't let their drunk friends hook up their home theatre systems










As *asmarks* pointed out, if your television, cable box and DVD player all have HDMI, then the only cables you should be running between your devices are HDMI. There are two HDMI inputs on the AS720 receiver: plug your cable box and DVD player in to those. Then run the HDMI out from the receiver to the television, and you're all set.


I would also recommend increasing the audio level of each speaker with the remote. I have my center channel set at 7, while the other four speakers are at 5 or 6, and the sub at 2 (with the volume knob on the sub itself turned all the way up). If you don't have neighbors, roomates, or sleeping family members feel free to bump the sub up to 3 or 4.


----------



## danhs0supa

Anyone in the Dallas/Fort Worth area interested in buying a Samsung AS-720??


I have a used one for sale..no scratches..well taken care of....still have original


box, remote and manual...for only $475!!! I dont have enough time to enjoy this


system due to work and school. PM me if interested.


----------



## asmarks

Span:


Maybe you can help me on this issue. As I said in my earlier post, my DVD player is what I use to play CDs, too (maybe not the best choice?). Since the DVD is inputted in via HDMI, I can only get audio on CDs when the TV (outputted from the AV via HDMI) is on. Is that normal? I assume if this is so, then if I want to play CDs from the DVD player without putting the TV on I would have to also connect the DVD player to the AV with either an optical cable or two RCA audio plugs and then pick the appropriate output on the AV?


Also one more question. If you enter Neo6 mode or PLXII mode, is there any way to get back to a "no effect mode' (e.g., Dolby Digital or DTS) with a button on the remote? I didn't see any button and the only way I got it to change back was to change the input on the AV away from and then back to the source I wanted to change.


----------



## phlorescentleech

If anyone can shed some light on this I would appreciate it. I have downloaded and read through the manual for this system but cannot grasp one thing in particular. If I was to use this system with my samsung HD set how would I be able to listen to 5.1 audio from OTA channels?


The scenario would be this receiver connected to tv through hdmi and merely an upconvert dvd player connected to the receiver through hdmi. Sounds simple enough. However when I read the tv's manual it states that if a hdmi cable is connected to the tv than the optical out on the tv is only two channel stereo.

That tells me that as long as the hdmi cable is connected (plugged in) between the receiver and tv than the audio out from tv optical will only be two channel.


This seems odd to me. Beings as I see no TV selection on the receiver, how would one listen to OTA channels? I don't understand why the audio from the tv tuner is not one of the selectable inputs on the receiver.


Unless of course instead of the word "connected" they meant "actively in use", then I could set it up to use optical under some other input name.


Just seems odd that there is nothing labeled tv as far as inputs on the receiver.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asmarks* /forum/post/13488996
> 
> 
> Span:
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me on this issue. As I said in my earlier post, my DVD player is what I use to play CDs, too (maybe not the best choice?). Since the DVD is inputted in via HDMI, I can only get audio on CDs when the TV (outputted from the AV via HDMI) is on. Is that normal? I assume if this is so, then if I want to play CDs from the DVD player without putting the TV on I would have to also connect the DVD player to the AV with either an optical cable or two RCA audio plugs and then pick the appropriate output on the AV?



If your DVD player's outputs are all "live" at the same time, then running an optical cable to the receiver solely for CD playback while the television is off could work, yes. Some players would require the HDMI be unplugged before it'd send audio out through the optical cable, so I'd just try it and see what works. If you don't have any optical cables, I got mine cheap from monoprice and they work great.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asmarks* /forum/post/13488996
> 
> 
> Also one more question. If you enter Neo6 mode or PLXII mode, is there any way to get back to a "no effect mode' (e.g., Dolby Digital or DTS) with a button on the remote? I didn't see any button and the only way I got it to change back was to change the input on the AV away from and then back to the source I wanted to change.



That's a good question. I think in that situation I change it back to PLXII movie or music mode, and the effects seem to go away. Then once the receiver gets a Dolby Digital or DTS signal from a DVD movie it automatically switches to that (and doesn't even let me apply the effects). The whole effect thing is very confusing though.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phlorescentleech* /forum/post/13507604
> 
> 
> This seems odd to me. Beings as I see no TV selection on the receiver, how would one listen to OTA channels? I don't understand why the audio from the tv tuner is not one of the selectable inputs on the receiver.



To get audio from the OTA channels running directly into the QAM tuner on my Samsung television, I run an optical cable out of the tv set and into the optical port on the receiver named "satellite". That's how your supposed to do it. That's the only one of the two optical ports on the receiver that supports Samsung's Anynet+ feature as well; the added bonus here is that when I change inputs from my Samsung Blu-Ray player to OTA, the receiver automatically switches the audio input to the correct connection, and vice-versa when going from OTA to my Samsung Blu-Ray player.


Be sure your Samsung set has an optical line-out.


----------



## Krzykrl

so i guess theres no other way then to just ask the question.. and this is of course the right thread to do so..


Im interested in this System, because its good priced and has all the functions i am really looking for. Mainly want for BLu-Ray and gaming surround sound goodness










Question is should i do it? or go for a different home theater in a box..


my setup is as follows:


sony bravia 46" XBR2

Sony ps3 Via HDMI

Charter HD cable box (Motorola DCT6200 non HDMI) Via Component

HTPC via DVI-HDMI cable.



MY scenario would be using the PS3 via HDMI, and the other two inputs i would use optical cables to the reciever, while keeping the video hooked up to the tv..


anyone see any snags or anything to watch out for with that setup? or would this system just be more of a pain than a pleasure if i did buy it? thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## drewex

HI recently setup my HT-AS720 to do 7.1 so i got my speakers setup perfectly went trough the test speaker stuff to adjust the volumes level. They all work. Now when i connect my ps3 over a hdmi cable i see the HT-AS720 show 7.1 setting is enabled it shows all the speakers on the screen. But i dont get any sound from the speakers at all. I researched the ps3 that the game i have is Call of duty 4 and it does give 7.1 output. But i just cant get this to work. There is no sound on the back speakers. Nor i can get sound from them in movies. Ok i get the movies because they are set to 5.1 right now but why doesnt it work with the games. What am i doing wrong.


----------



## Koobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13538433
> 
> 
> HI recently setup my HT-AS720 to do 7.1 so i got my speakers setup perfectly went trough the test speaker stuff to adjust the volumes level. They all work. Now when i connect my ps3 over a hdmi cable i see the HT-AS720 show 7.1 setting is enabled it shows all the speakers on the screen. But i dont get any sound from the speakers at all. I researched the ps3 that the game i have is Call of duty 4 and it does give 7.1 output. But i just cant get this to work. There is no sound on the back speakers. Nor i can get sound from them in movies. Ok i get the movies because they are set to 5.1 right now but why doesnt it work with the games. What am i doing wrong.



count your speakers... you only have 5 man. you cant get 7.1 sound from a 5.1 system.


----------



## drewex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/13538523
> 
> 
> count your speakers... you only have 5 man. you cant get 7.1 sound from a 5.1 system.



I've added my own 2 speakers of course. you should have known that, I got one sub 6 speakers 2 older i had in the front which is kinda big, and i used the 4 that came with the box on the sides and the back. You didnt think i was that stupid did u.


----------



## Koobs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13538610
> 
> 
> I've added my own 2 speakers of course. you should have known that, I got one sub 6 speakers 2 older i had in the front which is kinda big, and i used the 4 that came with the box on the sides and the back. You didnt think i was that stupid did u.



haha okay sorry dude. Maybe its the handshake issue that this system always has.


try this... turn everything off and start with turning the TV on then the Reciever (set it to 7.1 HDMI sound) then turn the ps2 on.



*

side note, has anyone figured out the handshake issue this TV has?



when i first got it everything went smoothly, i change inputs on my tv and the reciever would change itself to the correct settings....now i have to change everything every time.


----------



## drewex

Tried that, i even disabled the 5.1 outputs on the ps3 to see if it was working. The wierd part the av shows 7.1 output on the display but no sound. Is this a hdmi cable issue. does it not forward that info. i got second to best monster cables. i need help please. I just dont wanna think i spent this money to get the speakers, cables, stands and all that work is for nothing. pleeeassseee


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krzykrl* /forum/post/13537248
> 
> 
> 
> Question is should i do it? or go for a different home theater in a box..



Go for it.. you wont be disappointed.!


----------



## carcollector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/13540621
> 
> 
> Go for it.. you wont be disappointed.!



I agree completly...go for it...it really is a great system


----------



## Orta

My apologies in advance for the stupid and possibly redundant questions, I'm an audio n00b. This thread's a little long to pick through, so to state it explicitly, what is special about this receiver paired with a PS3? What is it lacking, codec and playback wise, versus the $500 and $600 stand alone receivers that I've always read are required to take advantage of the PS3's uncompressed 5.1 PCM and the various HD codecs? Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Orta* /forum/post/13542496
> 
> 
> My apologies in advance for the stupid and possibly redundant questions, I'm an audio n00b. This thread's a little long to pick through, so to state it explicitly, what is special about this receiver paired with a PS3? What is it lacking, codec and playback wise, versus the $500 and $600 stand alone receivers that I've always read are required to take advantage of the PS3's uncompressed 5.1 PCM and the various HD codecs? Thanks for any clarification.



On my opinion the only thing it lacks is internal decoding of the newer sound HD Codecs (Dolby True HD and DTS HD ), but, since you are using a PS3 that shouldn't be a big deal to you, because the PS3 decodes them and this system has pass trough for them, so you will enjoy them anyways, other than that everything is OK, use HDMI and it will simplify your life, its a great system to complement your PS3, had it for 6 months now and loving it!!!


----------



## Katlan

I'm a noob when it comes to audio stuff and I browsed through a bunch of pages in this thread to try and find an answer. So sorry if I missed it somewhere.


I bought this system for my Samsung LCD HD TV yesterday night. Before I was using a dvd reciever so setting this up is a little different. My question is this. I ran the HDMI from the reciever to the TV, but i didn't get sound until i ran the Optical cable to the TV (from the reciever) also. Was this because I didn't set the HDMI to "HDMI: AVR" first? (I tried that afterwards but couldn't change the HDMI setting's on the reciever, was this because it recognized the Optical cable first so didn't also look for an HDMI connection?) I want to run it just w/ the HDMI cable, but unsure if i know what to do and I'm afraid to mess it up by trying things out.


2ndly.... I tried to run the xbox 360 (w/I use for dvd's) through the HDMI port of the reciever. But how do I get the picture to show up on the TV then (I tried to switch to different inputs but, since it's not being run through the tv now, I can't get a picture since its now being run into the reciever w/then routes picture to the TV)?


Before I just had everything hooked up to the back of my TV and just ran the TV to the dvd receiver, but I don't think I'm getting the full 5.1 surround sound by doing it that way this receiver. Hope my question makes sense, and thanks for any help somebody can offer










Oh yeah >.> and if i can get it to run through the HDMI will it then play in the 7.1 audio feature? right now it only plays in CD PLII I think, may be wrong since not in front of the system atm


----------



## drewex

has any one set this up with ps3 to get 7.1 sound.


----------



## Orta




> Quote:
> On my opinion the only thing it lacks is internal decoding of the newer sound HD Codecs (Dolby True HD and DTS HD ), but, since you are using a PS3 that shouldn't be a big deal to you, because the PS3 decodes them and this system has pass trough for them, so you will enjoy them anyways, other than that everything is OK, use HDMI and it will simplify your life, its a great system to complement your PS3, had it for 6 months now and loving it!!!



Thanks for the info Cheko. I see why this thread's so big now, this thing's far and away the cheapest system capable of all that stuff. Just out of curiosity, what is currently the cheapest stand alone receiver with comparable HDMI audio processing? Any of the new ones in '08 actually expected to be affordable (i.e. somewhere under $400)?


----------



## VicSkimmr

I'm fully planning on purchasing this set in the next couple of days, but I'm still a little confused about HDMI passthrough.


From what I understand, you basically can feed two HDMI inputs into the receiver, and then feed the receiver to the TV through its HDMI out slot and the receiver will change the inputs based on whats turned on. Am I pretty close so far?


I guess my question is, does it work the other way around too? If I use up the 3 HDMI ports on my TV (Panny 46PZ85U), can those pass-through to the receiver?


I'm sure this has been answered before, but I'm a complete noob at surround sound and I probably read it and just didn't understand it.


----------



## drewex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/13557044
> 
> 
> I'm fully planning on purchasing this set in the next couple of days, but I'm still a little confused about HDMI passthrough.
> 
> 
> From what I understand, you basically can feed two HDMI inputs into the receiver, and then feed the receiver to the TV through its HDMI out slot and the receiver will change the inputs based on whats turned on. Am I pretty close so far?
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, does it work the other way around too? If I use up the 3 HDMI ports on my TV (Panny 46PZ85U), can those pass-through to the receiver?
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered before, but I'm a complete noob at surround sound and I probably read it and just didn't understand it.



No it will not go backwards, you need to connect the sound of the 3rd device some other way as like analog or optical options, i dont recall what else is there but you usually need 2 one for cable one for dvd or ps3. but i do remember it has other options like analog input for vcr and so on. hope that helps


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13559058
> 
> 
> No it will not go backwards, you need to connect the sound of the 3rd device some other way as like analog or optical options, i dont recall what else is there but you usually need 2 one for cable one for dvd or ps3. but i do remember it has other options like analog input for vcr and so on. hope that helps



It confirms what I was afraid of, haha. I guess it won't really be a problem, but it would've been much easier if the link worked both ways, oh well. Thanks!


Jason


----------



## drewex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/13564622
> 
> 
> It confirms what I was afraid of, haha. I guess it won't really be a problem, but it would've been much easier if the link worked both ways, oh well. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jason



It does sound like a good idea tho. Would give u 4 total sound and video in one cable instead 2. u just need some optical cables.


----------



## Sakino

Does this support both audio and video HDMI? What is the importance of having the HDMI audio?

I am currently looking for a sound system for my samsung 46a650 with a ps3. I will be honest I know very little when it comes to recent audio systems. This thread seems to have a lot of discussion going on, at least its not like those 100 page threads u see in the lcd and plasma forums.


----------



## Crewe

I have been lurking around this site for some time, taking in all of the information while trying to decide on which system to buy.

It was a tough choice, but what made me pull the trigger on the AS720 was the $494 price tag @ BB.

So count me in as one of the new guys, both on the boards and in as a member of the AS720 fam.


In the process of completing setup now, and I am certain I will have questions since there is no way I can retain 30 something pages of info, so forgive the redundant questions in advance....


----------



## Crewe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sakino* /forum/post/13568340
> 
> 
> Does this support both audio and video HDMI? What is the importance of having the HDMI audio?



yes it does. As for the importance? I cant answer that except to say that you have to run fewer cables obviously.


I'm all setup and everything sounds great so far.

I had one workaround so to speak.


Sat box-compnent to tv

Sat audio-optical to reciever


DVD-HDMI-A/V to reciever

*PS3-not recognized on 2nd HDMI input*


That is my only issue. I cannot get the PS3 recognized from the 2nd HDMI input. I swapped the DVD player to input 2 and the PS3 to input one. Then I was able to recognize the PS3 only. So signal is not being recieved from the 2nd HDMI input. I am certain it is in the settings somewhere but I have yet to find it.

Other than that, I consider it a success so far...although now I'm off for speaker stands. I KNEW I coldn't get everything in one trip


----------



## NastyJones1806

So i been reading this forum awhile but i still in the dark about this htib. My question is i have a a30 and i want this system but will i be in the clear by geting this system will i get lossless sounds?


----------



## DirkBelig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NastyJones1806* /forum/post/13577331
> 
> 
> So i been reading this forum awhile but i still in the dark about this htib. My question is i have a a30 and i want this system but will i be in the clear by geting this system will i get lossless sounds?



I have an A30 (as well as PS3) on this system and as long as you set your players to spit out LPCM, the player will decode TrueHD and DTS-MA and spit them out as PCM over HDMI to be amped by the AS720.


----------



## drewex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13549254
> 
> 
> has any one set this up with ps3 to get 7.1 sound.



has any one set this up with ps3 to get 7.1 sound. is there an echo here or something






































at least some one tell me if i spent my money for nothing. im ok with that but i just need to know.


O yea, if some program that has 5.1 is it possible to give the same sound thats on sides come from the back too, so they are not just sittin there.


Or is the 7.1 purely for words it does but nothing really supports it? any opinions


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crewe* /forum/post/13568566
> 
> 
> yes it does. As for the importance? I cant answer that except to say that you have to run fewer cables obviously.
> 
> 
> I'm all setup and everything sounds great so far.
> 
> I had one workaround so to speak.
> 
> 
> Sat box-compnent to tv
> 
> Sat audio-optical to reciever
> 
> 
> DVD-HDMI-A/V to reciever
> 
> *PS3-not recognized on 2nd HDMI input*
> 
> 
> That is my only issue. I cannot get the PS3 recognized from the 2nd HDMI input. I swapped the DVD player to input 2 and the PS3 to input one. Then I was able to recognize the PS3 only. So signal is not being recieved from the 2nd HDMI input. I am certain it is in the settings somewhere but I have yet to find it.
> 
> Other than that, I consider it a success so far...although now I'm off for speaker stands. I KNEW I coldn't get everything in one trip



Thats weird, I have my cable connected to HDMI 2 (SAT) and my PS3 to HDMI 1(DVD) and it works perfect., you may have a faulty receiver, but make sure you circle around the input modes. DVD and SAT, buttons 3 & 5 on the remote respectively are the ones that accept HDMI. If you connected the PS3 to HDMI 2 turn on the system, press the number 2 (SAT) on the remote, and then press _input mode_ button (under number 9 on the remote) until the receiver displays SAT HDMI2. that should get the PS3 recognized and working on your tv, of course, the PS3 needs to be on.

Good luck


----------



## NastyJones1806

ah see thanks man thats all i needed to know because it was going to be hell trying to see if i can get a a35. At a 700 price tag i dont think so........


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13582541
> 
> 
> has any one set this up with ps3 to get 7.1 sound. is there an echo here or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least some one tell me if i spent my money for nothing. im ok with that but i just need to know.
> 
> 
> O yea, if some program that has 5.1 is it possible to give the same sound thats on sides come from the back too, so they are not just sittin there.
> 
> 
> Or is the 7.1 purely for words it does but nothing really supports it? any opinions



Sorry Drewex, apparently we all just using it as 5.1


----------



## NastyJones1806

Has anybody anybody ah any problems with the logitech One????


----------



## Cholclate

just ordered one...let see what the hype is about...


----------



## blackskimmer

I think im going to bite, man this forum is expensive to be a part of. You buggers already made me buy a SHARP SE94U, now of course I haveto get this.


I have to admit its extremely sexy looking.


----------



## mbole

how does this unit compare to the ss2000 or the new ss2300?


----------



## Trickniner

Hey guys, I just picked this up over the weekend but I'm running into an issue getting my HDMI dvd player to display video when connected to the reciever.


When turned on with the correct input selected I will get sound but I will not see any video. However if I change the HDMI Audio option to TV the video will display correctly however the sound will now only be coming from the TV's speakers.


Does anybody have any idea what I could be doing wrong or is there something wrong with the internal HDMI switching/passthrough of video? I've searched throught the thread already and havne't found anything other then the HDCP issues some have had but that doesn't apply to me.


I'm hooked up to a Sony Upconverting HDMI dvd player and a Samsung HL-S5087W DLP set. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sircraig2000

I had a similar issue with my cable box last night. I would get audio but no video. I solved the problem by making sure that the receiver was the _last thing_ that was powered on (tv, cable box, then receiver).


Not sure why this makes a difference but it does.


----------



## Trickniner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sircraig2000* /forum/post/13694045
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with my cable box last night. I would get audio but no video. I solved the problem by making sure that the receiver was the _last thing_ that was powered on (tv, cable box, then receiver).
> 
> 
> Not sure why this makes a difference but it does.



Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## molamann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bill0527* /forum/post/13669664
> 
> 
> They both pretty much do the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> Both of them will do the HD Audio over LPCM that the PS3 internally decodes.
> 
> 
> I've studied both of them very carefully as I'm real close to purchasing a new setup. Both of them are on my short list. For me, the difference comes down to the speakers. I think the Samsung speakers are probably a little bit better, but the Sony unit has 3 HDMI inputs whereas the Samsung only has 2.



What am I supposed to set the KHz at if I'm using LPCM from my PS3? Can I just uncheck every box and check every 5.1 LPCM channel?


----------



## molamann

Also is it bad if there is an audible pop when I'm switching channels? Doesn't happen everytime but happens quite frequently.


----------



## vettklr

Just ordered this badboy from Circuit City, using a 10% coupon code I found from this forum. This will go nicely with the PS3 and Samsung LN-52A650A I got from Amazon.


----------



## goose4540

quick question, have read through a lot of this and trying to figure out which setup is right for me


regarding the audio through the HDMI, would i only get HD audio when playing blu ray discs through our ps3? would i get just normal audio on normal dvds played through the PS3 or would it still output HD audio?


----------



## Sloburn

You should get whatever is on the dvd being played. This unit decodes dts and digital, so say on you're satellite box you're watching something with DTS.. you'll hear DTS. Same with Dolby Digital, as it has decoders for both. For Dolby HD you need something to decode it first, ie. a PS3 with a Dolby HD recorded movie.. although I don't own a PS3 so if it does do HD. So the best you can do via this unit is DTS and digital, and if you have something that can decode say Dolby HD, like a PS3, it can stream it to this unit after it decodes it.. this unit is able to play HD but not decode it. Seems anything lesser and it can decode it itself, so at worst you'll get DTS or digital, and as far as I know HD is only on blu-ray, and on only a small handfull of movies at that. Basically with this and a PS3, you should be able to listen to any movie with whatever it was recorded as/intented to sound like. I'm very tempted to pick one of these up myself; as said above this forum makes me spend too much money. I'm not in deep enough to start piecing something together, and the anynet+ seems like it would make a good match for my needs.


----------



## Dukester619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sircraig2000* /forum/post/13694045
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with my cable box last night. I would get audio but no video. I solved the problem by making sure that the receiver was the _last thing_ that was powered on (tv, cable box, then receiver).
> 
> 
> Not sure why this makes a difference but it does.




Weird, I had the same problem start last night via my DTV HR21. I unplugged the HDMI cable at my TV (Samsung 4671) and it came on after I plugged it back in. I did not have this problem at all when the input was from my PS3. I will try your solution but I am pretty disappointed that this problem has surfaced after 3 months of no problems at all. Has anyone else experienced this problem lately?


----------



## Cholclate

Just got mine tonight, awesome even though I won't have my optical cables till end of the week and using red/white,


So what are the "good" db settings for each speaker?


Sorry 32 pages to look through is a lot.


----------



## d3p0

My AS720 arrived tonight and it doesn't turn on. Curious as I am, I decided to shine a flashlight into the receiver unit to see what I could see. Low and behold, the internal power cord is just dangling there keeping me from sweet sound.


So here's the question; will the warranty be void if I open her up? Plugging it in seems a simple operation.


How useful is that warranty; how many have been using this unit without problems for a long time.


----------



## stejan

Hi folks, Just setup my HT-AS720. I am only getting video from HD channels and not from any of the non HD channels from my Direct TV HD-DVR which is connected via HDMI to the receiver then into my Samsung 1080p HDTV!!! Everything seems to be connected correctly. Am I an idiot or is there something wrong with the AV System? Anyone out there with some advise? Thanks


----------



## stejan

Sorry, forgot to say that I've got HDMI from the HT-As720 to the TV. Seems like the receiver is trying to connect. There is some flashing and then the TV screen shows the 'searching for signal' screen and then back to the black screen with some odd flashing lights?


----------



## blackskimmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3p0* /forum/post/13716014
> 
> 
> My AS720 arrived tonight and it doesn't turn on. Curious as I am, I decided to shine a flashlight into the receiver unit to see what I could see. Low and behold, the internal power cord is just dangling there keeping me from sweet sound.
> 
> 
> So here's the question; will the warranty be void if I open her up? Plugging it in seems a simple operation.
> 
> 
> How useful is that warranty; how many have been using this unit without problems for a long time.



yes it will be void if they can tell.


If it got wacked around that bad to begin with im not sure you really want it.


----------



## ematsui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stejan* /forum/post/13716559
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say that I've got HDMI from the HT-As720 to the TV. Seems like the receiver is trying to connect. There is some flashing and then the TV screen shows the 'searching for signal' screen and then back to the black screen with some odd flashing lights?



Make sure your DTV box is outputting the standard definition channels in a HD resolution.


For example on my verizon fios stb i have to set my 4:3 override to off, because the samsung cannot handle 480i or 480p signals through HDMI


----------



## d3p0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackskimmer* /forum/post/13717168
> 
> 
> yes it will be void if they can tell.
> 
> 
> If it got wacked around that bad to begin with im not sure you really want it.



It really doesn't look like it was knocked out, it looks more like it was just never plugged in. Samsung's turn around is 14 business days : / Let's see what Circuit City can do.


----------



## stejan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ematsui* /forum/post/13717298
> 
> 
> Make sure your DTV box is outputting the standard definition channels in a HD resolution.
> 
> 
> For example on my verizon fios stb i have to set my 4:3 override to off, because the samsung cannot handle 480i or 480p signals through HDMI



Thanks for your response, I've tried rearranging the DTV and have had no luck. I also reset the receiver and tried over again to setup the Sam Rec. Again no luck!


----------



## stejan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ematsui* /forum/post/13717298
> 
> 
> Make sure your DTV box is outputting the standard definition channels in a HD resolution.
> 
> 
> For example on my verizon fios stb i have to set my 4:3 override to off, because the samsung cannot handle 480i or 480p signals through HDMI



Just talked to Samsung on the phone. She believes that my sat rec. needs to be connected to the rec with an optical cable as some sat receivers are not compatable with the sam rec through HDMI.......... I'll try this, but won't be today.


----------



## ematsui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stejan* /forum/post/13720195
> 
> 
> Just talked to Samsung on the phone. She believes that my sat rec. needs to be connected to the rec with an optical cable as some sat receivers are not compatable with the sam rec through HDMI.......... I'll try this, but won't be today.




thats crap and the easy way out... for her


look up or call DTV and ask how you can output STD channels on your box to at lest 480p or 1080i/720p, that will fix your issue for the STD channels


Also, there is probably a setting to output audio via HDMI or Optical on the DTV box as well, most of these settings are hidden in some sorty of system menu


----------



## stejan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ematsui* /forum/post/13720848
> 
> 
> thats crap and the easy way out... for her
> 
> 
> look up or call DTV and ask how you can output STD channels on your box to at lest 480p or 1080i/720p, that will fix your issue for the STD channels
> 
> 
> Also, there is probably a setting to output audio via HDMI or Optical on the DTV box as well, most of these settings are hidden in some sorty of system menu



Talked to Direct TV, Three suggestions: 1) turn off native make sure I'm at 1080I and use hdmi all the way around. This worked but I've got the Stretch on non hd channels. 2)Connect with optical cable from dtv to receiver with component cables and hdmi to tv. 3) Which I'm using now is hdmi from dtv to tv and optical from dtv to receiver and hdmi from receiver to tv. Direct tv person was very nice. Does any of this sound exceptable to you ematui?


----------



## gourmetcoffee

I have my system hooked up to my ps3 with HDMI. When I do Auto detect every thing gets checked off except linear 5.1 ch. 7.1 176.4, 192 khz. Not a real big deal at this time (don't even know if anything runs at those rates) But I am worried that I will be missing out on future sound quality.


Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## NastyJones1806

Ok Got a question..I have a samsung Ln46a650,Ht-as720 and a30

A30--->Ht-AS720-->Ln46a650

When i play a hddvd that have TrueHd ex:Blood diamond i push for TrueHd but it sounds low as i have to turn the as720 up for it the sound high and the as720 truehd light dont come on


I know have have it set for Bitsteam and pcm ?


----------



## dsang23

hi everyone, i have a newbie question.


i have this unit connected via hdmi. When i play my DVD which should have doulby 5.1 sound, how come only 3 channels are working(L, R, SWR). how do i change it so i can have surround?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sakino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crewe* /forum/post/13568566
> 
> 
> yes it does. As for the importance? I cant answer that except to say that you have to run fewer cables obviously.
> 
> 
> I'm all setup and everything sounds great so far.
> 
> I had one workaround so to speak.
> 
> 
> Sat box-compnent to tv
> 
> Sat audio-optical to reciever
> 
> 
> DVD-HDMI-A/V to reciever
> 
> *PS3-not recognized on 2nd HDMI input*
> 
> 
> That is my only issue. I cannot get the PS3 recognized from the 2nd HDMI input. I swapped the DVD player to input 2 and the PS3 to input one. Then I was able to recognize the PS3 only. So signal is not being recieved from the 2nd HDMI input. I am certain it is in the settings somewhere but I have yet to find it.
> 
> Other than that, I consider it a success so far...although now I'm off for speaker stands. I KNEW I coldn't get everything in one trip




Thats funny because I have read a couple of posts with people having problems with a ps3 hooked up to HDMI1(dvd) or HDMI2(sat). I have been running into similar problems, but mine is with my ps3 through HDMI1.


My current setup is: PS3(hdmi) -> AS720(DVD-HDMI1) -> 46a650(HDMI).


I have encountered a number of issues. (1)Sometimes I will have sound, with the TV telling me the source is not supported. (2) Nothing is found and the AS720 will hop through sources even though the ps3 is on.

At times the TV and AS720 will just shut off. As of last night ANYnet was not working either, I was using the remote control for my TV to turn down the volume on receiver and nothing would happen even though ANYnet would come up on my TV.


Although when I switched to: PS3(hdmi) -> AS720(SAT-HDMI2) -> 46a650(HDMI) some of these problems would automatically fix themselves.


I might end up taking the AS720 back on Friday and getting an exchange, its going to suck since I already have everything wired. I also have a tech coming out to look at a flash light on the LCD that is rather annoying, which will most likely result in a new TV also.


Any suggestions on what might be the problem?


----------



## Amel

guys


the unit can be picked up for 475 at bestbuy with the 10% coupon, thats with tax included


also its on amazon for 464 free prime shipping


just a heads up


----------



## Amel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsang23* /forum/post/13745611
> 
> 
> hi everyone, i have a newbie question.
> 
> 
> i have this unit connected via hdmi. When i play my DVD which should have doulby 5.1 sound, how come only 3 channels are working(L, R, SWR). how do i change it so i can have surround?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



read this thread, if I remember correctly it was already answered


----------



## Amel

one more thing


here are the official specs for folks who want to know more details or need support

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...XAA&fullspec=F


----------



## Sakino

I will be taking my unit back this weekend. I am frustrated with the fact that I have to troubleshoot multiple times just to get the handshakes between my ps3, receiver, and 46a650 to even work properly. Multiple people have stated this in the thread already, I wish I would have caught this before. To me its really annoying and time consuming. I have checked the Samsung 650 series forum here and no one has noted handshaking issues with the TV. So I am assuming this is a receiver problem.


----------



## ThePug

Best Buy had this on clearance. Bought the display model for $375.


----------



## hammyoni

so this would work great, as long as im not into using a ps3?


----------



## 06se




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammyoni* /forum/post/13805397
> 
> 
> so this would work great, as long as im not into using a ps3?



It works great, even if you're using a ps3.


In order to get rid of this mode not supported issue I have to turn everything on in a certain order.


1. Change tv source to hdmi2

2. turn on ps3

3 turn on receiver and change input to sat (the hdmi port associated with the ps3)


Since doing this I have had zero issues.


----------



## vettklr

Anybody notice a delay in the sound of this unit, when playing with the TV's speakers? It sounds like an echo on my Sammy LN52A650. I have an HDMI cable from my PS3 to the TV, HDMI from the Dish Network HD receiver to the TV and an optical cable from the TV to the AS720.


Would another HDMI from the TV to the AS720 remedy the delay or is this just the way it's going to be?



We watched a Blu-Ray disc of "Crank" this weekend with this setup and it absolutely rocked!


----------



## 06se

I don't notice any delay, but I have mine hooked up like this: ps3>as720>lcd. All of the connections are done with hdmi cables.


----------



## vettklr

I'll get another HDMI cable and I bet it goes away.


----------



## nokian93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liveandbreathe* /forum/post/12586669
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I just wanted to share some tips to make this $600 system sound like $1000 system. Im a certified pro-audio engineer for 9 years and wanted to share some settings with you guys that will really help make this sound sweet. If you just want to jump to the settings go to the next paragraph...As far as afrogt's technical explanation for the small-large speaker settings he is pretty much dead on accurate, but there is an advantage on setting these speakers to large especially when listening to HD audio signals and I will explain why... He is exactly right about the low end part, but the small speaker setting also rolls off the tippy top of the highs as well which these speakers seam to reproduce (have not checked tech specs)... Id assume that these speakers, like most small speakers, reproduce about 150hz-20k(top of the range humans hear)... This is really what makes a HD signal sound so "HD"... also if your crossover is set to say 150hz these low end sounds are going to be sent to the sub anyways tho you may miss out on some lows because the crossover most likely has a slight volume slope at the cutoff point... (meaning its a little lower at the cutoff point so the transition seams smooth)... One last thing is the dynamic range of the speakers seem to be more accurate on LARGE setting but thats just me
> 
> 
> So here is what I recommend you do for good HD sound... This is all by ear mind you on my setup.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to LARGE in the settings and set your crossover to 180hz-200hz depending on how much rumble you want (I set it a tad higher so that the lows your missing will DEFINATELY get to the sub at good volume). Make sure your DRC setting is at minimum (you dont want to compress the dynamic range if you dont have to, THATS ANOTHER THING THAT MAKES HD WHAT IT IS! LOUD SOUNDS AND SOFT SOUNDS ARE FAR APART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE TONAL SETTINGS CAN CHANGE A LOT TOO, IF THE SPEAKERS ARE A TAD TO SHARP JUST TURN THE TREBLE DOWN -1... SET THIS TO OFF IF YOUR NOT GONNA USE IT.
> 
> 
> I personally like sharp highs for fx flying around the room and I only want the floor to rumble when its supposed too. The dynamic range seems to be a little deeper as well with the LARGE speaker setting. Im sure youll have to tweak a bit but try this starting point... ALSO TURN THE GAIN UP ALL THE WAY ON THE SUB, IF ITS TOO BASSY, THEN USE THE + AND - SETTINGS IN THE LEVEL CONTROL FOR THE SUB... MY REARS WERE A LITTLE CLOSER TO ME AND SO I HAVE BOTH SR AND SL SET TO -1 AND EVERYTHING ELSE SET TO 0 IN THE LEVEL SETTINGS. Dont be afraid to make wacky level settings! some speakers may be louder or closer then others... if your hearing more out the front right and they are positioned exactly where the should be, dont be afraid to balance the room out! THE ONLY SPEAKER ID CONSIDER SETTING TO SMALL IS THE CENTER CHANNEL BUT ITS ON LARGE AS WELL OVER HERE.
> 
> 
> AGAIN TEST THIS WITH A HDMI OUTPUT, AND IF BLU-RAY ITS ALWAYS BEST TO USE DTS OVER DOLBY IN THE AUDIO SETTINGS ON THE DISK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS... IF NOT SORRY I TRIED, MY SYSTEM SOUNDS LIKE I DROPPED A 1000BUX EASY AT THE MOMENT



So i tried these settings and i will say that they sounded awesome when playing COD4 and watching a movie. but as far as listening to music i wasnt digging it. I wanted my bass. But i recommend you guys try these. Especially with movies and games.


----------



## markp2

So a couple days after having this unit, the blue light around the power button is not on anymore. Anybody have this happen? Just wondering if it's a trivial thing or I should be concerned about the unit.


----------



## Sakino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *06se* /forum/post/13805705
> 
> 
> It works great, even if you're using a ps3.
> 
> 
> In order to get rid of this mode not supported issue I have to turn everything on in a certain order.
> 
> 
> 1. Change tv source to hdmi2
> 
> 2. turn on ps3
> 
> 3 turn on receiver and change input to sat (the hdmi port associated with the ps3)
> 
> 
> Since doing this I have had zero issues.



See I do that also and it doesn't work all the time. I end up having to turn the receiver on and off every time.


----------



## vettklr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vettklr* /forum/post/13805791
> 
> 
> Anybody notice a delay in the sound of this unit, when playing with the TV's speakers? It sounds like an echo on my Sammy LN52A650. I have an HDMI cable from my PS3 to the TV, HDMI from the Dish Network HD receiver to the TV and an optical cable from the TV to the AS720.
> 
> 
> Would another HDMI from the TV to the AS720 remedy the delay or is this just the way it's going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> We watched a Blu-Ray disc of "Crank" this weekend with this setup and it absolutely rocked!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *06se* /forum/post/13805919
> 
> 
> I don't notice any delay, but I have mine hooked up like this: ps3>as720>lcd. All of the connections are done with hdmi cables.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vettklr* /forum/post/13808875
> 
> 
> I'll get another HDMI cable and I bet it goes away.



OK, that was the ticket! I picked up another HDMI cable from Monoprice.com, installed the cable box and PS3 into the back of the AS-720, via the other two HDMI cables, then ran the HDMI out to the HDMI #1 input into the back of my 52A650 and there's no more echo through the surround sound speakers and the TV. They're in synch now!


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nokian93* /forum/post/13810675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liveandbreathe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I just wanted to share some tips to make this $600 system sound like $1000 system. Im a certified pro-audio engineer for 9 years and wanted to share some settings with you guys that will really help make this sound sweet. If you just want to jump to the settings go to the next paragraph...As far as afrogt's technical explanation for the small-large speaker settings he is pretty much dead on accurate, but there is an advantage on setting these speakers to large especially when listening to HD audio signals and I will explain why... He is exactly right about the low end part, but the small speaker setting also rolls off the tippy top of the highs as well which these speakers seam to reproduce (have not checked tech specs)... Id assume that these speakers, like most small speakers, reproduce about 150hz-20k(top of the range humans hear)... This is really what makes a HD signal sound so "HD"... also if your crossover is set to say 150hz these low end sounds are going to be sent to the sub anyways tho you may miss out on some lows because the crossover most likely has a slight volume slope at the cutoff point... (meaning its a little lower at the cutoff point so the transition seams smooth)... One last thing is the dynamic range of the speakers seem to be more accurate on LARGE setting but thats just me
> 
> 
> So here is what I recommend you do for good HD sound... This is all by ear mind you on my setup.
> 
> 
> Set all your speakers to LARGE in the settings and set your crossover to 180hz-200hz depending on how much rumble you want (I set it a tad higher so that the lows your missing will DEFINATELY get to the sub at good volume). Make sure your DRC setting is at minimum (you dont want to compress the dynamic range if you dont have to, THATS ANOTHER THING THAT MAKES HD WHAT IT IS! LOUD SOUNDS AND SOFT SOUNDS ARE FAR APART
> 
> 
> THE TONAL SETTINGS CAN CHANGE A LOT TOO, IF THE SPEAKERS ARE A TAD TO SHARP JUST TURN THE TREBLE DOWN -1... SET THIS TO OFF IF YOUR NOT GONNA USE IT.
> 
> 
> I personally like sharp highs for fx flying around the room and I only want the floor to rumble when its supposed too. The dynamic range seems to be a little deeper as well with the LARGE speaker setting. Im sure youll have to tweak a bit but try this starting point... ALSO TURN THE GAIN UP ALL THE WAY ON THE SUB, IF ITS TOO BASSY, THEN USE THE + AND - SETTINGS IN THE LEVEL CONTROL FOR THE SUB... MY REARS WERE A LITTLE CLOSER TO ME AND SO I HAVE BOTH SR AND SL SET TO -1 AND EVERYTHING ELSE SET TO 0 IN THE LEVEL SETTINGS. Dont be afraid to make wacky level settings! some speakers may be louder or closer then others... if your hearing more out the front right and they are positioned exactly where the should be, dont be afraid to balance the room out! THE ONLY SPEAKER ID CONSIDER SETTING TO SMALL IS THE CENTER CHANNEL BUT ITS ON LARGE AS WELL OVER HERE.
> 
> 
> AGAIN TEST THIS WITH A HDMI OUTPUT, AND IF BLU-RAY ITS ALWAYS BEST TO USE DTS OVER DOLBY IN THE AUDIO SETTINGS ON THE DISK. HOPE THIS HELPS... IF NOT SORRY I TRIED, MY SYSTEM SOUNDS LIKE I DROPPED A 1000BUX EASY AT THE MOMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i tried these settings and i will say that they sounded awesome when playing COD4 and watching a movie. but as far as listening to music i wasnt digging it. I wanted my bass. But i recommend you guys try these. Especially with movies and games.
Click to expand...



I tried these settings, but with all my speakers set to 'Large' I get no bass whatsoever, nothing goes to the sub. If I set the Front Left + Right, and centre speakers to 'Large' and put the Surrounds on 'Small' then I get bass again. But with all 'Large', nothing. Something wrong?


----------



## nokian93

You still get bass, thats why i said that its not really that good for listening to music. But when your listening to a movie or playing a game it sounds good. cause you get the unnecessary bass and you just get the good bass. I like it. Kind of have to get use to it. but You do get the hi highs and hear those extra little details in the background like floors creaking and stuff like that.


----------



## redlikefire02

updated first post


----------



## raylew52

How come the subject of this thread is AVR720, did they change the name?


----------



## redlikefire02

i had the moderator change the thread title so we could keep all the 720's questions, comments and reviews in here and not have other threads confusing people.


----------



## Amel

good update Red


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

So, here's a person completely new to any kind of sound stuff (I've always been TVs all the way).


Stupid question... are the speakers wireless? If not, how long are the wires?



And my room isn't really friendly for finding correct heights if I want symmetry in my speaker set-up. For instance, I don't think I could get them all ear level where I want them. Are there "stands" you can buy for the satellites?


----------



## Cholclate

WOW. I was listening to a music file from the computer through this System AT MAX...


and then the bass was gone then I started to smell burning! then a faint smoke coming out of the subwoofer!

So I quickly unplugged the woofer and placed it outside upside down. It been smoking lightly for a good 30 min through the bottom bass hole.


It's toast. Now have to pack EVERYTHING UP. LUCKILY I'm at the 29th of 30th day since I bought the system through CC.


So yeah, anyone gone to volume max???


----------



## tamahome02000

How can you tell which cable channels are 5.1? They all say dolby digital.


----------



## Chekoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholclate* /forum/post/13894583
> 
> 
> WOW. I was listening to a music file from the computer through this System AT MAX...
> 
> 
> and then the bass was gone then I started to smell burning! then a faint smoke coming out of the subwoofer!
> 
> So I quickly unplugged the woofer and placed it outside upside down. It been smoking lightly for a good 30 min through the bottom bass hole.
> 
> 
> It's toast. Now have to pack EVERYTHING UP. LUCKILY I'm at the 29th of 30th day since I bought the system through CC.
> 
> 
> So yeah, anyone gone to volume max???



Wow... why in the world would you go all the way to max??? the most I have ever set the volume to is 37.. and it was dangerously LOUD....

Maybe you never did setup the speakers the right way and it wasn't loud enough for you, good luck with your new system...


----------



## liam518

I just recently purchased and installed this system with all HDMI wires and when I started to watch tv the sound would click off about once or twice an hour, the receiver wouldn't shut off just lose the speaker display on the screen for a second then kick back on. I dont lose picture, and the cable box doesnt flicker. If anyone know what would explain this please let me know thanks.


----------



## tamahome02000

The sound dropouts don't happen to me. I have 2 annoyances with hdmi audio though:


1. You can't tell when pro logic II is on (and thus when dolby 5.1 isn't), except by pressing the pro logic II mode button to see if it works.

2. When you turn off the tv, you lose the audio.


----------



## shiggity80

So I just purchased this for $369 brand new (I work for samsung). I've read a lot of reviews and most of this thread. Am I making a good decision? It seems like a lot of ppl are satisified with it and love it, but at the same time, I've read a lot of posts saying there are problems with this or that.


Are there newer versions of this unit out now? Or will the one I get be sort of a hit or miss with problems?


Thanks.


----------



## Bad_Boy_

wow, $369? im jealous.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jusolson* /forum/post/13585701
> 
> 
> Is there any way to connect an IPOD to this thing?? maybe some aftermarket hookup or workaround??? thanks for the info!!



1/8" to rca (red & white) plug adapter?


----------



## tamahome02000

Does the info button on the remote do anything?


----------



## heffe734

Hi everyone,


So i've had this system for a few months now and so far, it's been wonderful.

But i recently got a PS3 as a blu-ray player and i've been having some issues with the sound.


So I popped in the Spider Man BD and played it. But I could only get the background noise like the music, but no audio from the voices of the actors. So i toggled with the audio settings on the ps3 - and then i was able to get both sounds. But the only thing was, the volume was so low! i had to crank up the volume about +10 pts (around high 30's) to get it loud enough.


Can anyone explain to me how they have their ps3 + HDTV + AS720 setup?

Am i doing something wrong here?


----------



## tamahome02000

Make sure you aren't sending stereo to the receiver.


----------



## heffe734




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/13932244
> 
> 
> Make sure you aren't sending stereo to the receiver.



I'm not quite sure what you mean by that...i'm a newb.

Could you clarify?


----------



## tamahome02000

5.1 surround sound is probably louder, so pick that on the disc. If you're in stereo, the pro logic button on the as720 remote will work. If you're in 5.1, the es/ex button will work. Sometimes you can't really tell just by looking at the receiver.


----------



## Dukester619




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffe734* /forum/post/13932107
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> So i've had this system for a few months now and so far, it's been wonderful.
> 
> But i recently got a PS3 as a blu-ray player and i've been having some issues with the sound.
> 
> 
> So I popped in the Spider Man BD and played it. But I could only get the background noise like the music, but no audio from the voices of the actors. So i toggled with the audio settings on the ps3 - and then i was able to get both sounds. But the only thing was, the volume was so low! i had to crank up the volume about +10 pts (around high 30's) to get it loud enough.
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how they have their ps3 + HDTV + AS720 setup?
> 
> Am i doing something wrong here?



During movie playback on the PS3 press the green triangle button to bring up the options. If you go to the volume icon you can turn it up or down a few clicks. I thought my volume was a little low as well and this helped for me.


----------



## No_Style

Any recommendations for wall mounts or speaker stands from Canadian friendly sources? BestBuy and FutureShop have some ridiculously priced merchandise and I don't believe in spending $100 for 5 mounts that aren't compatible.


----------



## Weezy911

hey all, i was going to read through the whole thread but am running out of time. So far, i have this hooked to my ps3 to reciever to tv all via HDMI. I noticed playing music from my ps3 it only comes through the front three speakers.


But once i started playing GTA4, it sounded soooo bad. Im getting no sound from the two rear surrounds, and just the sound in general that is coming out sounds horrible. any ideas? how do you guys with ps3s have it hooked up


----------



## tamahome02000

That's normal for stereo input. You can press PL II x mode, SFE mode, or neo6mode to get all the speakers, or turn on 5.1 sound in gta4, if it has it.


----------



## Weezy911

thank you so much ill try that tonight


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Just picked this bad boy up. I was wondering about some settings you guys chose. My center and front speakers are above my ears at regular listening level, and the surround speakers can only go as far as to the sides of me, and not behind me.


Also, when listening to music, do people prefer using Music, Cinema... what? What about when playing Guitar Hero? I mean, I know it's a game, but it's a game comprising of music. Music or Game? lol


And I don't really know about the C-Width, Dimension, and Panorama settings. Any of those settings good to help me out with my speaker placement issues?




Thanks.


----------



## shark1217

Is it bad if I leave this thing on all of the time and just use the dimmer button?


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Yeah, is it bad if I leave the sub on all the time as well? Because unfortunately that doesn't happen to have a sleep timer.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Also, I know the manual asks for the receiver to have 3.9 inches on its sides, but I realistically can't get any more than 0.5 inches. Is that okay? Like, I won't really be having this on any more than two hours at one time.


And the sub is about two feet away from the receiver (maybe a little less). This is good?


----------



## Weezy911

Whenever i try to hit the PLII, neo6, or sfe mode buttons nothing happends on the reciever. I am looking in the manual now and it has all these restrictions on what needs to be shut off for these to work.

Can anyone with a ps3 tell me your sound settings? i really need help


----------



## tamahome02000

Samsung doesn't like you to know when your input is stereo or 5.1. This includes receivers and tv's. All those modes work on stereo input. es/ex mode works on 5.1 surround sound input.


----------



## Weezy911

but how am i supposed to know when im in PLII mode?


----------



## tamahome02000

If you hit the PL II mode button and it does something.


----------



## sircraig2000

Also, when you are changing channels, look at the receiver. It will flash "PLII" for a second to let you know that you are in that mode. Then you can play around with all the different settings (Matrix, Music, etc.) on the remote.


----------



## lotc

I didnt want to read through all the posts, but does this system have audio and video pass through via HDMI when the reciever is off?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/13973154
> 
> 
> I didnt want to read through all the posts, but does this system have audio and video pass through via HDMI when the reciever is off?



Nope. Do others?


----------



## shiggity80

I just got my AS720 in today, took me about 2 hours to setup and get things running.


So far, everything seems to be working fine. I just have a PS3 and Xbox 360 hooked up to it via HDMI. PS3 is in the DVD HDMI-1 input and 360 on the SAT HDMI-2 input. Both systems were detected with audio.


I did run into one instance of the receiver not detecting the PS3, but I just did a power cycle of the receiver and it was found. I guess that was one of the problems that a lot of people had. I'm sure I will run across that problem again, but if it just takes a power cycle of the receiver to fix it, that's not a big deal.


I haven't done any tweaking really except adjust some of the channel levels by ear. I will say that so far I haven't noticed much surround sound from the back two speakers (i'm only using 5.1). I even upped the level to +5 db for both rear speakers. Yes there is audio coming out from those speakers, but it's not as distinct as I was hoping for. *What do you think I should do to help with that problem?*


I am a big audio noob and I had to read a lot on these forums regarding this HTIB, but I'm still a little overwhelmed at all the different options/settings. I guess as long as I got both systems running fine, I won't really mess with anything. I hope my subwoofer doesn't fry/break like others.


Anyway, I give it a 9/10 so far (even though I've only used it for a few hours). If there any issues in the future, I'll post about them here.


----------



## lzrdman

I suppose my only thought would be temporarily cranking the rears up to +10db just to see if you can actually hear a difference at all.


I just got my system yesterday and it also took me about 2 hours to set up.

I got a Rocketfish wireless rear speaker system as well and it works like a charm. Very impressive product.


My question is about the subwoofer. Does it shut off by itself at all after the system is off? For whatever reason the Sub on/off button on my remote doesn't seem to turn it off. I push it and it says Sub Yes. Push it again and it says Sub Yes. There doesn't seem to be a No option. So do I manually have to push the power button on the sub each time to turn it off or on?


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lzrdman* /forum/post/13999160
> 
> 
> I suppose my only thought would be temporarily cranking the rears up to +10db just to see if you can actually hear a difference at all.
> 
> 
> I just got my system yesterday and it also took me about 2 hours to set up.
> 
> I got a Rocketfish wireless rear speaker system as well and it works like a charm. Very impressive product.
> 
> 
> My question is about the subwoofer. Does it shut off by itself at all after the system is off? For whatever reason the Sub on/off button on my remote doesn't seem to turn it off. I push it and it says Sub Yes. Push it again and it says Sub Yes. There doesn't seem to be a No option. So do I manually have to push the power button on the sub each time to turn it off or on?



I was just going to make a post about the subwoofer as well.


The subwoofer button powers on the amp for the woofer. The subwoofer on yes/no is if you want to cut out the subwoofer while it is still on (that's what I assume).


Not sure exactly how the on/off works, as I read the manual and it said something about certain small/large speaker settings will allow the yes/no function to work.


Edit: I forgot to mention that I currently have my subwoofer button on even when my receiver is off b/c it's a pain to keep reaching around back to turn it on /off...if that's bad for the woofer, let me know.....


----------



## markp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/13999289
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that I currently have my subwoofer button on even when my receiver is off b/c it's a pain to keep reaching around back to turn it on /off...if that's bad for the woofer, let me know.....



Same here and I'm also assuming it's not a big deal to leave it on all the time. I can't imagine any manufacturer would expect me to hit power 'off' on my remote and then walk over to my sub and press the on/off switch after every use. Hopefully, I'm assuming correctly


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markp2* /forum/post/14000738
> 
> 
> Same here and I'm also assuming it's not a big deal to leave it on all the time. I can't imagine any manufacturer would expect me to hit power 'off' on my remote and then walk over to my sub and press the on/off switch after every use. Hopefully, I'm assuming correctly



I did a little more research on google and other forums and I think the general concensus is that, yes, you can leave your SW powered on all the time without anything to really worry about.


Whether or not it draws a lot of power or not depends on if the SW design. Some SWs have it where if the receiver is off or idle, it won't use much power. Other SWs won't do that. I am not sure if the AS720 SW has an idling feature or not.



Aside from that, I am very pleased so far with this system. I have had it for 3days now and I haven't really run into any major problems.


I've got a PS3 hooked up to the DVD HDMI and an XBOX360 hooked up on the SAT HDMI port. Occasionally when I turn on either system, the TV, and the receiver, the will be a signal loss somewhere and I will get no video. However, that is quickly remedied by doing a power cycle of the receiver. Of course I wish this problem didn't exist, but really, it's so easy to just turn off/on the receiver and the problem is fixed.


My subwoofer hasn't melted/smoked/blown up yet as some others have....so I'm happy about that LOL.


I'm still learning about all the different audio options and tweaking, but right now, my PS3/360 both have wonderful sound going through all channels so I'm not really prone to messing with anything. Once I get my speaker stands I will do more sound tweaking to get the best sound possible.


I give it a 9/10 thus far.


----------



## lamonsta

This is the type of system I am looking for to go along with my PS3 and Samsung 46a750. But I am confused, because if you go to samsung's website and read the specs on this system it looks like this

*Audio Processing*

sDSM or DNSe *N*

Dolby Digital *Y*

Dolby Pro Logic II *Y*

Dolby Pro Logic IIx *Y*

Dolby Digital EX *Y*

Dolby Digital+ *N*

Dolby True HD *N*

DTS *Y*

DTS ES Discrete 6.1 *Y*

DTS 96/24 *Y*

DTS Neo 6 *Y*

DTS-HD *N*


See it says no for True HD and DTS HD. Can someone clarify if this system can do TrueHD and DTS HD.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsta* /forum/post/14016034
> 
> 
> This is the type of system I am looking for to go along with my PS3 and Samsung 46a750. But I am confused, because if you go to samsung's website and read the specs on this system it looks like this
> 
> *Audio Processing*
> 
> sDSM or DNSe *N*
> 
> Dolby Digital *Y*
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic II *Y*
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx *Y*
> 
> Dolby Digital EX *Y*
> 
> Dolby Digital+ *N*
> 
> Dolby True HD *N*
> 
> DTS *Y*
> 
> DTS ES Discrete 6.1 *Y*
> 
> DTS 96/24 *Y*
> 
> DTS Neo 6 *Y*
> 
> DTS-HD *N*
> 
> 
> See it says no for True HD and DTS HD. Can someone clarify if this system can do TrueHD and DTS HD.



Yes, this receiver will PASS THROUGH True HD and DTS HD as long as you are looking for the PS3 to do the decoding (which it will). There have been several people in this thread that have done this successfully and I will be joining them once my preordered bundled PS3 comes later this month. Your receiver will not light up as DTS or anything like that I believe it will say "LPCM" (correct me if I'm wrong).


The bottom line... it will work through the PS3


----------



## bigvinny

yep, passthrough only, I plan on getting one of these to go along with my BD-P1400 since it decodes everything but DTS-MA. I guess that stimulus check will come in handy, these can be had for well under 500 bucks right now.


Circuit City has it for $476.99 including Tax and free shipping using the 10% off coupon code:


ZXAKLWWA68



(weird thing is on the CC site for the product it says that it decodes True HD and DTS-HD which is obviously incorrect)


----------



## lamonsta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KNace* /forum/post/14017103
> 
> 
> Yes, this receiver will PASS THROUGH True HD and DTS HD as long as you are looking for the PS3 to do the decoding (which it will). There have been several people in this thread that have done this successfully and I will be joining them once my preordered bundled PS3 comes later this month. Your receiver will not light up as DTS or anything like that I believe it will say "LPCM" (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> The bottom line... it will work through the PS3




Thanks for the help. I will be ordering this system tonight


----------



## jmgvols

How hot does this system run? I'm thinking about using for an outdoor pool house HT.


----------



## jbrowland

LONG TIME READER, first post......Hi every one and thanks in advance for all the time you all have dedicated to these issues etc...







For the record, I am not a newb when it comes to tech junk but I am also not a professional whatever professional means lol.


I am going to take this system back. The handshake issues are insane on this thing!!! I have had enough! I have spent hours and hours and HOURS on this thing and have even had some time on the phone with Samsung support who basically said it could be anything from an issue with the cable box, the ps3, and even possibly the samsung products that, "frequently have compliance/handshake issues with hdmi." His guess was as good as mine. I do know that before I had this as720 I had a few minor handshake issues with the same 1080/hdmi products mentioned above (cable box and ps3 hooked directly to the samsung tv) but they were MINOR compared to the CONSISTENT issues NOW with the addition of the as720 working as the switching device.


I have tried so many things from changing EVERY setting on both the cable box and the ps3 (various suggestions here on this thread and from samsung support like turning anynet off and selcting only the 1080i mode on the cable box and more) and none of the troubleshooting has fixed the issue. It appears to be RANDOM!!! SOMETIMES it works and SOMETIMES it doesn't!!!!!! More no than yes lately after a few days.


TOO BAD because when it works, it really produces a wonderful sound quality for it's price range.










GEAR: I have a 50 Samsung 1080p plasma (fpt5084), a scientific atlantic 8300hd dvr cable box, and a ps3. The ps3 and hd box are input with 1.3 hdmi cables into the as720 and then one 1.3 hdmi cable to the tv.


So here is what happens....


SAT input equals possibly a black screen, a grey screen, weak or no signal screen, and sometimes it even randomly converts my HD channels to standard def channels. ANY of these things can happen and sometimes powering everything off and then starting over helps. Once it works then no problems again until it's time to change over to the ps3. Oh, wait, I did have video drop out twice for a few seconds in the last three days I have owned it.


clanging to the ps3 or exiting out of a movie/blue ray from the ps3 equals "mode not supported" screen, a black screen, or a weak signal screen. Powering off may help or lead me to another screen of death.










Any thoughts before I return it (god knows how to get it back in the box for BB)? Classic handshake issues? It's pretty bad when Samsung support tells me that, "it's a problem they are aware of with our hdmi compliance" and "hdmi is a new and tricky technology."


If the issues were only happening once every 10 or so times I switch back and forth between the cable and ps3 then I would deal with it. As it stands now, it can take up to five minutes for the cable to start working properly again with many powering cycles! No thanks!


THE REAL QUESTION IS.....If i take it back and go out and buy another product will I have handshake issues all over again? With Sony, Onkyo, Yamaha etc while using my same gear?


I want a receiver that will at least pass through true uncompressed sound through hdmi from my ps3 with speakers at least as nice as the as720. Three hdmi ins would be great! $600 or under, possible? Oh, and no handshake issues, lol. Any suggestions? I am thinking the new sony 720 receiver with some other speaker system perhaps...?


Good news....???...Samsung support is quick and easy to get. No waiting on the phone for hours for a person from india to nice talk you to death.










Again...THANKS for your your time! I love my Samsung tv this forum helped my pick out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamahome02000

Sometimes the screen goes green when I leave the comcast dvr menu. But going back to the dvr screen fixes it. Sometimes the screen goes black or there's no sound. Changing channels can fix it. I might have to switch between a regular channel and an hd channel. I've never seen sd on an hd channel. I don't actually have a ps3 yet, but I'm tempted by the walmart offer. I should at least try it out, right? I have an hdmi dvd player. It works fine, except the tv has to be on to hear any sound, unless I use optical audio instead.


I know I have to turn on the tv before the receiver for the hdmi control thing to work, and it doesn't sync every time. But mostly that enables changing the receiver volume with the tv remote or turning both the tv & receiver off at the same time. But a lot of times I want the receiver on and the tv off anyway.


I'm curious if other hdmi hardware has this kind of flakiness. The comcast hdmi box is new as well. I had to get on a waiting list to get it.


Sometimes you can't see the number of active speakers on the display. But pressing mute or ex fixes it. So far I've been accepting this stuff. There's not that many choices for a full hdmi htib around 500$. I was also looking into the sony 7200dh, but I didn't need another dvd player, and it's only 5.1, with smaller speakers I think.


It's too bad it doesn't have firmware updates, just to fix some of the annoying things.


----------



## jbrowland

Thanks Tamahome!


I was referring to the Sony STRDG720 7.1 Audio Video Receiver. It appears to do everything the as720 does plus 3 hdmi in and also is a real receiver in the middle/low price point. $299 at most places. Maybe I could pair this with a low/medium price point surround sound speaker set that at least equals the set that comes with the samsung as720?


Want list...no handshake issues, 3 hdmi in, pass through uncompressed audio, ...what I really want is the as720 to work...my only complaint with the as720, assuming no handshake issues, was only two hdmi inputs.


I also believe Yamaha sells a comparable HTIB to the as720 now around the same price...???


Any decent 5.1 speaker set under $400?


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrowland* /forum/post/14032135
> 
> 
> Thanks Tamahome!
> 
> 
> I was referring to the Sony STRDG720 7.1 Audio Video Receiver. It appears to do everything the as720 does plus 3 hdmi in and also is a real receiver in the middle/low price point. $299 at most places. Maybe I could pair this with a low/medium price point surround sound speaker set that at least equals the set that comes with the samsung as720?
> 
> 
> Want list...no handshake issues, 3 hdmi in, pass through uncompressed audio, ...what I really want is the as720 to work...my only complaint with the as720, assuming no handshake issues, was only two hdmi inputs.
> 
> 
> I also believe Yamaha sells a comparable HTIB to the as720 now around the same price...???



I am getting a lot of handshaking issues too.


I have my PS3 in the DVD HDMI, and my 360 in the SAT HDMI.


It seems to be random, but to remedy, I just have to power cycle the receiver. It's not a huge problem for me, but it is somewhat annoying.


I mean I paid hundreds of $$$ for this unit and I shouldn't have to deal with something like this.


Here's a question: If Samsung somehow comes out with a firmware upgrade for this unit, how would it be applied? Is it even possible?


----------



## tamahome02000

I think a yamaha htib was on this list, but it got taken off for some reason:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1019554 


There's also the sony ss2000 htib. The woofer is passive though.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14032153
> 
> 
> I am getting a lot of handshaking issues too.
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 in the DVD HDMI, and my 360 in the SAT HDMI.
> 
> 
> It seems to be random, but to remedy, I just have to power cycle the receiver. It's not a huge problem for me, but it is somewhat annoying.
> 
> 
> I mean I paid hundreds of $$$ for this unit and I shouldn't have to deal with something like this.
> 
> 
> Here's a question: If Samsung somehow comes out with a firmware upgrade for this unit, how would it be applied? Is it even possible?



Not possible.


----------



## mandarb916

First post so please don't bite my head off :/...I've tried scouring this thread a bit but 35 pages is a lot to go through







I'm having a problem setting up the system in terms of tonal quality.


I'm using this system in somewhat of a hybrid fashion...both for home theatre as well as listening to music with about a 50:50 split. I'm finding that in stereo mode (front left + center + front right + sub) I'm getting pretty close to the tonal quality I enjoy listening to; solid highs, but not overly bright, very good/powerful mids primarily for female vocals. However, the moment i switch to any of the PLII or DTS modes, the highs and the mids get really washed out and it just sounds really flat for lack of a better term...


I've tweaked around with speaker levels and what not, but I just can't seem to get the speakers to mimic the sound quality in surround mode which I can get in stereo mode...is there some way to carry the same sound quality from stereo mode in the front channels and add the 2 rear channels with similar (or slightly toned down) sound?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## jbrowland

Thanks for that excellent list Tamahome! Most helpful!!










AVS forum is great but man are some of these discussions hard to weed through!!!


So I think I am going to take the AS720 back to Best Buy tomorrow and get a $300 receiver and slowly piece a better system together. I believe I can spend around 7-$800 total and be happier. We shall see. In the end, I have a very small NYC pad and can't and don't need thumping sound. Just decent sound that is mostly enjoyable for the average user.


----------



## tamahome02000

Sure, let me know what you get. I like a dominant subwoofer though.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/14032297
> 
> 
> First post so please don't bite my head off :/...I've tried scouring this thread a bit but 35 pages is a lot to go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem setting up the system in terms of tonal quality.
> 
> 
> I'm using this system in somewhat of a hybrid fashion...both for home theatre as well as listening to music with about a 50:50 split. I'm finding that in stereo mode (front left + center + front right + sub) I'm getting pretty close to the tonal quality I enjoy listening to; solid highs, but not overly bright, very good/powerful mids primarily for female vocals. However, the moment i switch to any of the PLII or DTS modes, the highs and the mids get really washed out and it just sounds really flat for lack of a better term...
> 
> 
> I've tweaked around with speaker levels and what not, but I just can't seem to get the speakers to mimic the sound quality in surround mode which I can get in stereo mode...is there some way to carry the same sound quality from stereo mode in the front channels and add the 2 rear channels with similar (or slightly toned down) sound?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I don't mess with the sound much except for blasting the back speakers and the subwoofer. Sometimes when I play droney stuff, it flutters around the speakers with pro logic on. Or dialog on tv only comes through the center speaker, and it's harder to hear. In those cases I turn pro logic off. Or I play musical dvd's.


----------



## shiggity80

Why is it when I select Large speaker settings for all the channels do I lose the subwoofer?


I even make sure that the function Subwoofer is on YES.


Once I change the Large to Small, the subwoofer is back to pumping out the bass.


I realize that Large speakers refers to that the individual satellites themselves have full range, but why would the woofer still not get any signal?


----------



## jbrowland

I think I am going to get some HKTS-11 speakers ($319) for the Harmon Kardon surround set with a 200 watt sub and a sony dgr720 ($299) when I take this system back. Boxing it up now! That's $619 total (free shipping and no tax from amazon.com) instead of $564 total for this Samsung. $55 more and I have real speakers (way better than these) and a real receiver instead of an HTIB. Research is a wonderful thing. Thanks for all the help and fish!


----------



## mandarb916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14037789
> 
> 
> Why is it when I select Large speaker settings for all the channels do I lose the subwoofer?
> 
> 
> I even make sure that the function Subwoofer is on YES.
> 
> 
> Once I change the Large to Small, the subwoofer is back to pumping out the bass.
> 
> 
> I realize that Large speakers refers to that the individual satellites themselves have full range, but why would the woofer still not get any signal?



If i understand correctly, by setting your speakers to "large", it's forcing the satelites to cover the full range of frequencies instead of sending 200Hz on down to your subwoofer (if say your crossover freq is set at 200Hz)...basically, it seems like it shuts off the crossover


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/14040033
> 
> 
> If i understand correctly, by setting your speakers to "large", it's forcing the satelites to cover the full range of frequencies instead of sending 200Hz on down to your subwoofer (if say your crossover freq is set at 200Hz)...basically, it seems like it shuts off the crossover



I guess that makes sense...


Thanks =)


----------



## Chowdaddy

Hi, Everyone.


Let me start out as many others have by saying thanks for all the research and information you have provided on this system so far. I admit to being a novice at this stuff, so I ask for your patience if my questions seem silly.


I picked up the AS720 the other day. I recently bought a new Samsung LCD, as well as a PS3 that I will mostly use for Blu-Ray. I read about the potential handshake issues with PS3 in this forum, but it seemed enough people were happy with it to justify the purchase. I was looking for a system that could take advantage of the uncompressed audio formats on Blu-Ray, and this seemed to be an affordable option for someone like me.


To get started, I hooked up my cable box and PS3 to the receiver via HDMI but have not yet connected the speakers (before unloading the entire box, I wanted to make sure I could get the receiver to recognize the inputs and that video would indeed pass through to the tv--if the switching or handshake problems proved too much of a hassle, I figured it would be far easier to return the item if I hadn't pulled the box apart and set everything up around the room).


Had a few issues getting the inputs right, and I did have to power off the receiver to get it to recognize the PS3, but it seems to be more or less working. I'll have to mess around with it more. However, I noticed that for both cable and PS3, the video quality now seems to be a step down from the way it was when I had it hooked up directly to the tv. The image from the cable box seemed "grainier", and the image from Blu-Rays on the PS3 appeared far less vibrant and smooth than before.


Is there anything that I can do to improve the picture quality, or is is this a common--if unfortunate--side affect of running HDMI through the receiver, and then back to the tv? I certainly hope that's not the case. The HD video has been beautiful on the new tv--especially Blu-Ray--and I certainly don't want to sacrifice video quality.


And before you answer--I do realize that I could send video directly to the tv via HDMI, and then send audio to the receiver with an optical connection. But as I mentioned earlier, I would like to take advantage of the next generation lossless audio formats, which I believe can only be transmitted via HDMI (correct me if I'm wrong).


That was a long one, but I hope it makes sense. Bottom line: video quality seems to suffer when going through the receiver. Any suggestions?


Thanks! And if this has already been answered, please direct me to the appropriate topic so that I don't have to waste anyone's time.


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chowdaddy* /forum/post/14044802
> 
> 
> 
> That was a long one, but I hope it makes sense. Bottom line: video quality seems to suffer when going through the receiver. Any suggestions?



Beyond the many issues I had with the as720, I also noticed a slight degradation in video quality as well. I took mine back to Best Buy today. I tried messing with all the setting from the cable box, ps3, and the tTV. In the end, I noticed when I just plugged the HDMI directly into theTV, the video looked sharper.


If you do a search here on avs forum for something like "video quality worse using hdmi through a receiver etc..." then you will note that MOST people say that there should be no loss in quality. Nonetheless, a few threads exist with people complaining about the same thing for a variety of reasons depending on the TV and receiver.


I took mine back today. I hope I don't have the same handshake issues again or a loss in any quality for any reason with the new gear. Fingers crossed for both of us.


Seriously though, for under 100 more you can get a real receiver and some speakers that kill the ones with the as720, although I didn't think they were that bad for the money. I would have happily kept the Samsung without the technical issues that even Samsung admitted were know problems.


I suggest looking into last years model for speakers. The surround sound set I bought for 319 was 1000 with a smaller receiver two years ago.


----------



## Chowdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrowland* /forum/post/14049397
> 
> 
> Beyond the many issues I had with the as720, I also noticed a slight degradation in video quality as well. I took mine back to Best Buy today. I tried messing with all the setting from the cable box, ps3, and the tTV. In the end, I noticed when I just plugged the HDMI directly into theTV, the video looked sharper.
> 
> 
> If you do a search here on avs forum for something like "video quality worse using hdmi through a receiver etc..." then you will note that MOST people say that there should be no loss in quality. Nonetheless, a few threads exist with people complaining about the same thing for a variety of reasons depending on the TV and receiver.
> 
> 
> I took mine back today. I hope I don't have the same handshake issues again or a loss in any quality for any reason with the new gear. Fingers crossed for both of us.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, for under 100 more you can get a real receiver and some speakers that kill the ones with the as720, although I didn't think they were that bad for the money. I would have happily kept the Samsung without the technical issues that even Samsung admitted were know problems.
> 
> 
> I suggest looking into last years model for speakers. The surround sound set I bought for 319 was 1000 two years ago.



Thanks for the advice, jbrowland. I may indeed do just that.


I'm gonna mess around with it a bit more over the next couple of days. But honestly, the more I mess around with it, the more I am noticing the handshake issues coming up time and again. Incidentally, when I do restart the receiver to recognize the PS3, I often get a brief, high-pitched "squeak" coming from my tv speakers as it starts up. Anyone else experience that?


Anyway, I think all in all, it's probably enough of a nuisance (for me, at least) that I'll return it. Unfortunately, I ordered it online at the lowest price I could find, so I'll have to eat the shipping cost, but I'd rather be happy in the long run. Live and learn, I guess.


Thanks for your help. I'm sure I'll be back around as I continue to get to know my new toys.


----------



## shiggity80

I'm not sure if I'm getting the best sound out of the back two speakers.


I've got a pretty small living room and my rear two speakers are more or less to the sides of the couch rather than actually behind it. They seem really quiet though during games, movies, whatever.


I know they work as I do hear something out of it, but during movies/games (LotR/Star Wars, CoD4 on PS3), I don't really hear much in the rear speakers. I even upped the level to +10db. The surround speakers are set to SMALL as well.

*What else can I do to make it sound better or more noticable?* I've got everything running via HDMI and my PS3 set to PCM.

*Also, if I play a DVD through the PS3, is there a difference between selecting NEO 6 button (Red DTS icon lights up) vs Dolby PL IIx (LPCM lights up) ?*


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14050673
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm getting the best sound out of the back two speakers.
> 
> 
> I've got a pretty small living room and my rear two speakers are more or less to the sides of the couch rather than actually behind it. They seem really quiet though during games, movies, whatever.
> 
> 
> I know they work as I do hear something out of it, but during movies/games (LotR/Star Wars, CoD4 on PS3), I don't really hear much in the rear speakers. I even upped the level to +10db. The surround speakers are set to SMALL as well.
> 
> *What else can I do to make it sound better or more noticable?* I've got everything running via HDMI and my PS3 set to PCM.
> 
> *Also, if I play a DVD through the PS3, is there a difference between selecting NEO 6 button (Red DTS icon lights up) vs Dolby PL IIx (LPCM lights up) ?*



You are using a stereo input. Only es/ex mode works with 5.1.


Btw, PQ seems the same to me through the receiver or direct to the tv purely with hdmi.


I'm becoming convinced most people with surround sound systems only use stereo input and turn on pro logic IIx.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14050698
> 
> 
> You are using a stereo input. Only es/ex mode works with 5.1.
> 
> 
> Btw, PQ seems the same to me through the receiver or direct to the tv purely with hdmi.
> 
> 
> I'm becoming convinced most people with surround sound systems only use stereo input and turn on pro logic IIx.



Can you explain a little more? I'm still not very familiar with all the different audio stuff.


Are you referring to the part about me watching DVDs and selecting between DTS and Dolby Pro Logic IIx? I don't think I'm using stereo. Like I mentioned before, I am watching the DVD on my PS3 which is connected via HDMI to the receiver, and then receiver to TV via HDMI.


Regarding the "I'm becoming convinced most people with surround sound systems only use stereo input and turn on pro logic IIx." comment, I'm not sure I really understand what you're saying. When I play games or watch movies on my PS3, I choose the DVD HDMI 1 function on the receiver and it automatically shows DPLIIx.


Also, would you know how to make the back two speakers sound more full/louder? I've already maxed out the level boost to +10 db on the receiver.


Thanks.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14051131
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the part about me watching DVDs and selecting between DTS and Dolby Pro Logic IIx? I don't think I'm using stereo. Like I mentioned before, I am watching the DVD on my PS3 which is connected via HDMI to the receiver, and then receiver to TV via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Also, would you know how to make the back two speakers sound more full/louder? I've already maxed out the level boost to +10 db on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



On this model receiver, neo:6 & pro logic II only work on stereo inputs. I guarantee your input is stereo. Switching to 5.1 will make the back speakers louder.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14051135
> 
> 
> On this model receiver, neo:6 & pro logic II only work on stereo inputs. I guarantee your input is stereo. Switching to 5.1 will make the back speakers louder.



Oh I see. Ok, so sorry for my noobiness...but could you clarify I guess what I need to do.


On my PS3 I have it set for PCM.


On my AS720, I select DVD HDMI 1. My receiver then shows DPLIIx with L.PCM lit up.


What do I need to change to get it into surround 5.1 mode? I think what is confusing me is when you say my "input is stereo"...I thought running HDMI will allow up to 7.1 (5.1 in my case). Are you referring to my PS3 when you say "input is stereo"? I keep reading that PS3 should be set to PCM.


Thanks again Tamahome


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14051163
> 
> 
> Oh I see. Ok, so sorry for my noobiness...but could you clarify I guess what I need to do.
> 
> 
> On my PS3 I have it set for PCM.
> 
> 
> On my AS720, I select DVD HDMI 1. My receiver then shows DPLIIx with L.PCM lit up.
> 
> 
> What do I need to change to get it into surround 5.1 mode?
> 
> 
> Thanks again Tamahome



Maybe change audio tracks on the dvd?


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14051166
> 
> 
> Maybe change audio tracks on the dvd?



Do you have a PS3 and AS720 by any chance? If so, how do you have everything hooked up and what settings do you use?


What I don't understand is that my receiver always shows the DPLIIx when I'm using my PS3. I play games and watch DVD/BRay on the PS3. So when it shows DPLIIx, does that mean I'm always in a "stereo mode"? What if the L.PCM is lit up as well? does that signify i'm listening to 5.1 uncompressed audio?


....I am so confused =(


----------



## shiggity80

Oh, another question...in my speaker setup, the area where I can select large/small settings, do I need to set the Surround Back speakers to NONE if I don't have any?


Will that make a difference in getting a better 5.1 sound?


----------



## jpragusa

I am a newb. I am sorry if this has been asked but I didn't see it. I have this system and have not been able to use it with tv yet. I have it hooked up hdmi from Sat to sat on rcvr, then hdmi from dvd to dvd on rcvr. then hdmi oout on rcvr I have it ran to the tv's hdmi in. I get nothing for tv...no sound no video, but If I unplug hdmi from rcvr and go direct to cable box or dvd it works. All speakers work, FM works...any answers, I am stumped. My brother is pretty sure I have something not set right on the rcvr, but I have read the book and so has a friend several times. I am new to stereos too, but I am postive all wires are hooke correctly, and I know all Hdmi cables are working. Any suggestions?


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14051166
> 
> 
> Maybe change audio tracks on the dvd?



I think I figured out what my problem was...for some reason, the AS720 was not detecting a multi-channel signal from the PS3 even though it was connected through HDMI.


I went into the PS3 BR/DVD settings and went to the HDMI options and had it auto select the available sources again. I guess that triggered something as now the receiver LCD screen shows MULTI-CH and my Blu Rays/DVDs/Games sound like true 5.1 surround. The surround speakers are MUCH more clear now. =)


Now if I could only work out the hand shaking issues.


----------



## mandarb916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpragusa* /forum/post/14052337
> 
> 
> I am a newb. I am sorry if this has been asked but I didn't see it. I have this system and have not been able to use it with tv yet. I have it hooked up hdmi from Sat to sat on rcvr, then hdmi from dvd to dvd on rcvr. then hdmi oout on rcvr I have it ran to the tv's hdmi in. I get nothing for tv...no sound no video, but If I unplug hdmi from rcvr and go direct to cable box or dvd it works. All speakers work, FM works...any answers, I am stumped. My brother is pretty sure I have something not set right on the rcvr, but I have read the book and so has a friend several times. I am new to stereos too, but I am postive all wires are hooke correctly, and I know all Hdmi cables are working. Any suggestions?



If I remember properly, you need to set your SAT and DVD to HDMI in the setup menu for the receiver.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/14054184
> 
> 
> If I remember properly, you need to set your SAT and DVD to HDMI in the setup menu for the receiver.



You can also hit the input method button on the remote to change from 'sat optical' or 'sat analog' to 'sat hdmi2'.


----------



## jbrowland

Update...


I got the Sony str-dg720 yesterday with my new harmon kardon hkts-11 speakers and set it all up. So how does it compare to the samsung as720??


Handshake...I have zero handshake issues with the new sonystr-dg720. Zero. With both the ps3 and the cable box. Zero drop outs. Yeah!


Degradation of video quality passing through HDMI...Zero video quality loss with the new Sony. The Samsung had issues that were probably related to handshake. Who knows.


Construction quality...Sony has only a slight edge here. It's a little more rugged but the speaker inputs are of less quality on the sony unless you choose speaker set "A."


Features and ease of set up...this is almost a tie but the Sony wins with one more hdmi however the Samsung was easier to set up but the sony isn't anywhere as bad as the majority of people tell you it is to set up. The Samsung manual did do a better job explaining specs and things for the newbie though. Sony has AM stereo for those who like the AM stations. Sony's also has more inputs and options.


Sound quality... This is a tie I would say. The Sony has a bit more power perhaps.


Speakers...The speakers with the Samsung as720 were surprisingly good for the price point but they don't have the same punch and power given 4 ohms for Samsung's and 8 for the Harmon Kardon speakers of the hkts -11 model. The HKTS Sub is larger and has 200 watts and beats the Samsung's SW although again, the SW with the as720 is pretty good for a small home/coop in NYC etc...


Price...50 more or so for the Sony and the HKTS-11 speakers that are identical in size and spec to the newer HKTS-18 surround sound set.


In the end...the sony is an ok model that does well in a small coop apt. in NYC. It plays very well with my ps3 and switches quickly. If you want to pay HTIB prices (under 600) but want real speakers and a real receiver, consider the sony with the hkts speakers or even cheaper speakers than the hkts's like maybe some cheaper polk or jbl models with similar specs. It's an excellent budget choice.


The hkts-11 speakers were a steal at $319. They sound better than the Bose acoustimass series at half the price. I imagine with a better receiver than the str-dg720 they would shine even more. I have to keep turning the SW down to avoid irritating my neighbors, lol. It has some serious punch. The sats are clear and clean for the price.


Add a Harmony remote and I am in heaven. It all works, it all sounds great TO ME and FOR ME and it fits my budget. Thanks again for all the help gang!


----------



## AceAlpha

I am thinking of purcasing either Sony's HT-SF2000 or the Samsung HT-AS720


Which one is reommended, not looking at the price. Just want the best one.


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14063263
> 
> 
> I am thinking of purcasing either Sony's HT-SF2000 or the Samsung HT-AS720
> 
> 
> Which one is reommended, not looking at the price. Just want the best one.



These two models are covered extensively in the HTIB section here on avs forum.


That said, there is really no "best" between the two. They are very very similar and the difs are slight at best. It really depends on what features you need. The sony has three hdmi ins and is smaller. Samsung has 2 and is larger. The speakers on the samsung are larger and you may get a bit more oomph out of the samsung speakers and Sub woofer. Both look great for htib's. (home theatre in box) Both units have had some complaints and some praises as well here on avs as is par for the course. Hissing with the sony and handshake with the samsung. This could be user error, faulty units, products that don't play well together, or whatever, who knows.


After my experience with the samsung, I say go for the sony but THAT'S JUST MY EXPERIENCE fwiw.










It's amazing to me but all those units out there that are better than sony but chose to only put two hdmi ins have no idea how many people have chosen the lesser sony products simply due to the third hdmi they so wisely added to all of their new receivers and most htib's.


I had handshake issues with the Samsung and find that on the whole, Sony products play nicely with sony products but that just may be my experience and not some one else's.


Nobody could really answer this but you or someone who has put them side by side.


Compare the features and choose on that. Have fun!


----------



## AceAlpha

I think I've totally read like 15 pages of Sony and like 25 of Samsung.


Well I totally lost my clue after a while ;p


I got a samsung HD Ready tele, but a Sony Vaio laptop with FULL HD out (sound+video).


Chanses are the synch problems will happen with the Samsung when conected with a laptop, but on the other hand the samsung looks so great with the tele and it has 7.1 + aynet+ support.


Well with the sony I'm pretty sure the the laptop and the set will work perfectly and the SF2000 als has the nice speakerstands, but the disign will missmatch and only has 5.1 and maybe the sissing.


Think I'll have to choose with the question which systems is ''future-proof''. I've read that the Sony and the Samsung do some converting to reach HD DTS and Dobly HD sounds. And some saying the the Sony doesn't really, while Samsung isn't attacked on this claim.


The price won't be a big problem either, the Sony SF2000 will cose me €489 and the Samsung €530. which is like a $60 difference. To state out that €500 is like $750, gotta love the euro -.-'

_*redlikefire02* I've read your complaints about the SF2000, but it seemed like you overpraised the AS740 a little. You had expienced both now and after everything, are you still happy with going for the Samsung?_


----------



## jpragusa

ok I got dvd player working through it, but still no sat. Is it possible that my cable box just won't do it? It has an HDMI slot that I am using...


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpragusa* /forum/post/14069721
> 
> 
> ok I got dvd player working through it, but still no sat. Is it possible that my cable box just won't do it? It has an HDMI slot that I am using...



Cable box should be in hdmi2 on the receiver, then press 'sat' on the remote, and press input mode til you get to 'sat hdmi2'. Does a sat digital audio connection work?


Hey Jbrowland, how's the hdmi control on the sony? I usually have to power cycle the samsung to get that going.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14066230
> 
> 
> _*redlikefire02* I've read your complaints about the SF2000, but it seemed like you overpraised the AS740 a little. You had expienced both now and after everything, are you still happy with going for the Samsung?_




for a bedroom yes. read my updated review on the first page. if i would have done it again i would piece together a receiver with some speakers. yamaha and polk will more than likely be my next setup. but i do believe from what iv been learning from everyone else is the older as720's and the ones that are out now are different. there was no model change or anything but i returned mine and bought it again just to see. the new ones seem to have WAY less handshake. ive figured out the handshake issues. the receiver just has to be turned on last. tv first, then accessory(bluray hdvdv etc), then receiver. especially when it comes to xbox 360. my anynet works fine with the samsung tv remote so theres not an issue there. it looks nice and is more than adequate for a bedroom. i just think there is better out there for the money now that im wise to everything, but i wanted it fast and it is very well priced for what you get. 2 HDMI, sleek looks, HD sound passthrough, at the time wasnt really in HTIB's just real receivers. now that HDMI is becomming incorporated in HTIB's the samsung will indeed start to see some competition. i still think it was and still is a good value. you will spend more if you decide to go custom and away from the htib scene but for 475 or so dollars (and especially those who cant afford more and are on a strict budget), you still cant go wrong. i have seen and heard the SS and SF2000 and its not even close to the as720 IMO.


----------



## AceAlpha

Thanks for the reply, decide to go on with the Samsung then, altough I've kept looking in the meanwhile and found the Onkyo HT-S5105 (Europe Release)


See: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1039184 


Is there anyone who knows anything about this set, there's 0,0 info availabe other then from the Onkyo site itselff.


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14080756
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jbrowland, how's the hdmi control on the sony? I usually have to power cycle the samsung to get that going.



Glad to report that it's very quick and works every time.







I had my fingers crossed when I first plugged it in because boxing that samsung as720 back up was a serious pain! So far...I have had ZERO handshake issues with the Sony using a ps3, hd/dvdr box, and toshiba dvd burner all via "hdmi in." I had issues with the Samsung no matter what I turned on first.










But again, all that said, for the money and for an htib, the samsung did sound pretty darn good. Better than what I have now for 50 bucks more? Honestly, no.


Even my wife agrees that the sony str-dg720 with the harmon kardon speakers sounds the best and she really could care less most of the time.


----------



## lotc

Hi guys I have never had any type of HT system before. My equipment so far is PS3, A35, and Samsung ln52a650. So my question is would this system be more than adequate for a 10x10 room?


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/14099131
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have never had any type of HT system before. My equipment so far is PS3, A35, and Samsung ln52a650. So my question is would this system be more than adequate for a 10x10 room?



Absolutely! It sounds great for a htib system and for the price. It does a lot for the money.


All that said, as I have pointed out earlier, for a very small increase in price you can do better by going with a separate component receiver and speakers. Plus, I had horrible handshake issues with my as720 and my ps3. It didn't play well with my cable box either BUT that was my experience and may not be yours. Nonetheless, take away the handshake (an issue Samsung even acknowledges) and I would have happily kept the as720! When it worked, I was very happy with it.


----------



## tamahome02000

Hmm, this is my last day to return it. I'm totally on the fence. It works ok mostly except hdmi-cec takes an extra power cycle. I remember the box being heavy. I don't think any walk in places have those kardon speakers.


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14103158
> 
> 
> Hmm, this is my last day to return it. I'm totally on the fence. It works ok mostly except hdmi-cec takes an extra power cycle. I remember the box being heavy. I don't think any walk in places have those kardon speakers.



If it works more than 80-90% of the time I would keep it. I understand your dilemma though. Honestly, it does sound pretty darn good for the money.










On the other side of things, the HKTS's were purchased from Amazon through J&R and the 11 model is discontinued so they would be hard to find in a real store. The current model is 18 and they are almost identical to the 11's. Are they better than the samsung speakers? Yes, 8 ohms vs. 4 etc.... BUT Are they WAY better? Maybe, maybe not. Like I said, the Samsung sounds pretty darn good for the money. ALSO, you could go with JBL or any other speaker system in the same price range with similar tech specs.


As for handshake, I have zero with the Ps3 BUT the HD cable box still does goofy things every once in a while but it did that even without a receiver attached to it. Welcome to the wonderful world of Time Warner Cable.


Bottom line, the increase in sound performance is there but it's not earth shattering. Go with a more expensive or different receiver than the sony I chose and it may be way better. That I couldn't say.


Good luck!


----------



## tamahome02000

Too late now. Guess I'll keep it. I think the receiver can do 8 ohms later. I just got a PS3 as well.


EDIT:

I get a green screen _every time_ with the comcast dvr when I play a 4:3 recording _with 4:3 override on_. But hitting the dvr button gets rid of it.


----------



## mandarb916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/14099131
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have never had any type of HT system before. My equipment so far is PS3, A35, and Samsung ln52a650. So my question is would this system be more than adequate for a 10x10 room?



Running it in a 10x12 living room with a PS3 and HTPC connected to a Philips 7432D (i think is the model...42" 1080p w/ ambilight). The output is more than sufficient and unlike most, though this may be because I don't use a cable box, I've never had a handshake issue with the PS3 or HTPC....friend has it and the only handshake issues he has is with a comcast dvr i think it was.


Some caveats which I'm not sure are limited to just the Samsung, or if it's for HTIB's in general:


-In Stereo/2.1, the AS720 seems to really bump up the midrange output and enhances the vocals for most music that I listen to. When it goes into 5.1, the midrange gets muddled and for listening to say..music off a DVD or what not (recording of a live performance, etc) I think is really horrible. I find myself leaving this system in 2.1, even if I'm watching a movie. Speech sounds much clearer this way...


-If connected via HDMI, can't turn off TV and leave the sound running


Aside from that, it's a pretty convenient system that sounds better than the TV speakers, obviously, and looks relatively nice too. However, I'll probably be setting up another system that'll be dedicated specifically for music as, for myself, the Samsung isn't really up to snuff in that regards...


----------



## tamahome02000

5.1 usually puts vocals in the center speaker, while 2.1 puts them in the 2 front speakers, so it's louder. Does hdmi-cec work on the first try (controlling the receiver volume with the tv remote)?


It's annoying how when you play a cd on a ps3, it sends pcm to all 5 channels, and you can't use pro logic on the receiver to send sound to the back speakers.

You can disable 5.1 on the ps3, but then you have to put it back for movies.


----------



## mandarb916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14111015
> 
> 
> 5.1 usually puts vocals in the center speaker, while 2.1 puts them in the 2 front speakers, so it's louder. Does hdmi-cec work on the first try (controlling the receiver volume with the tv remote)?



I use the samsung remote for my TV so I can't comment on that (and I don't think the remote that came with the Philips is a universal remote). However, the samsung remote works on the first try with my TV and receiver.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/14111179
> 
> 
> I use the samsung remote for my TV so I can't comment on that (and I don't think the remote that came with the Philips is a universal remote). However, the samsung remote works on the first try with my TV and receiver.



Thanks. That's exactly what I was asking. Samsung Anynet+ and hdmi-cec are the same thing.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Is there a way to adjust the midrange on this system? I have the same issue with dialogue and vocals being a bit faint.


----------



## tamahome02000

I know you can adjust the speaker levels and make the center speaker louder...


----------



## baker838

I just got my Samsung in today I got it used on ebay for 101.00 plus shipping it's in great shape and so far I'm verry happy with it except for one issuse. I feel like the sub isnt doing it for me,The speakers I feel are great for my bedroom but Im just not getting the movie theater bass I was looking for Is there anyway I can upgrade the sub?


----------



## baker838




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baker838* /forum/post/14111944
> 
> 
> I just got my Samsung in today I got it used on ebay for 101.00 plus shipping it's in great shape and so far I'm verry happy with it except for one issuse. I feel like the sub isnt doing it for me,The speakers I feel are great for my bedroom but Im just not getting the movie theater bass I was looking for Is there anyway I can upgrade the sub?



The more I listen to it the more I think something may be wrong. The sub is putting out verry little bass and the system has to be turned up almost all the way for it to even be noticable. what could this be?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

What would give me the best sound -- the Samsung AS720 HTIB or Logitech Z-5500 HTPC speakers?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baker838* /forum/post/14111944
> 
> 
> I just got my Samsung in today I got it used on ebay for 101.00 plus shipping it's in great shape and so far I'm verry happy with it except for one issuse. I feel like the sub isnt doing it for me,The speakers I feel are great for my bedroom but Im just not getting the movie theater bass I was looking for Is there anyway I can upgrade the sub?



You can try the speaker level button and raising the volume of the subwoofer +10db, or the speaker select button and messing with the crossover frequency. The default is 150 hz. The louder the subwoofer is though, the more everyone sounds like satan, lol.


I guess you can get another active subwoofer and just plug it in, but I'm no expert. It says 4-8 ohms above the other speaker connections at least. I think the subwoofer is already 8 ohms.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baker838* /forum/post/14112629
> 
> 
> The more I listen to it the more I think something may be wrong. The sub is putting out verry little bass and the system has to be turned up almost all the way for it to even be noticable. what could this be?



It could be that you need to up the level in the speaker settings.


It could be that you need to turn up the bass knob up on the back of the subwoofer.


It could be that you need to set your front/center/rear speakers to SMALL settings to get the subwoofer to work.


But above all that, it not only could be, but probably is, that your unit is screwed up because you bought a defective unit. $101 is like 20% of the MSRP. I realize it's a used system, but no one will sell a working used system for $101.


----------



## baker838

I've messed around with all the settings, the crossover everything is turned up including the knob on the back. If i have a problem with the system would it be a problem with the reciver or the sub? or could it possibly be either of them thanks any help is appricated Im going to get in contact with the person that sold it.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baker838* /forum/post/14119347
> 
> 
> I've messed around with all the settings, the crossover everything is turned up including the knob on the back. If i have a problem with the system would it be a problem with the reciver or the sub? or could it possibly be either of them thanks any help is appricated Im going to get in contact with the person that sold it.



Well, what are you running as the source?


Blu-Ray? DVD? Computer? PS3? Xbox 360?


Try messing with the settings from the source as well.


Also, make sure your speaker wires are in working order. If you're getting sound, chances are your speaker wires are fine, but couldn't hurt to be 100% sure.


Also, regarding the "is it a problem with receiver or sub"...that depends.


The sub does have it's own amplifier so if that's blown, then your sub won't be very audible. However, it's also possible that the receiver is defective and can't send the right signal to the sub.


Did you make sure you set all your speakers to SMALL in the receiver settings?


----------



## baker838

Yes, I've tried it with several sources movies on my ps3 and diffrent movies using my dvr. I double checked and all speakers were set to small. I was thinking I go to best buy and buy a sub hook it up and use it as a test. Then when I'm done return it, Bad Idea?


----------



## AceAlpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baker838* /forum/post/14112629
> 
> 
> The more I listen to it the more I think something may be wrong. The sub is putting out verry little bass and the system has to be turned up almost all the way for it to even be noticable. what could this be?



I kind of have the same issue :\\. Altough when I put it on Stereo (2.1) the sub does work activly and loud.


But when on 7.1 / 5.1 / 6.1 it doesnt really give any sound at all







. Are here people with the same expierience? It does output Sub sounds, since it also works in test mode.


----------



## AceAlpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14140905
> 
> 
> I kind of have the same issue :\\. Altough when I put it on Stereo (2.1) the sub does work activly and loud.
> 
> 
> But when on 7.1 / 5.1 / 6.1 it doesnt really give any sound at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are here people with the same expierience? It does output Sub sounds, since it also works in test mode.



Maybe this does matter, I have bought it in the Netherlands. So its probably an Europe edition


----------



## tamahome02000

Have you tried the speaker levels?


Does 5 channel pcm over hdmi work for anyone? It seems with the ps3, I can only get 2.1 pcm or 7.1 pcm, not 5.1 pcm, even if I uncheck the 7.1 options under hdmi. So I can't use es/ex mode, unless I use bitstream instead of pcm on the ps3.


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14144821
> 
> 
> Have you tried the speaker levels?
> 
> 
> Does 5 channel pcm over hdmi work for anyone? It seems with the ps3, I can only get 2.1 pcm or 7.1 pcm, not 5.1 pcm, even if I uncheck the 7.1 options under hdmi. So I can't use es/ex mode, unless I use bitstream instead of pcm on the ps3.



it will say that because no matter what its set to that. but its really 5.1 so dont worry aobut it. im sure it just says mulitichannel for you. i listen to PCM movies all the time from my bluray player and some are 5.1 some 6.1 and some 7.1 adn theyr all correct when it comes time to listen. its just how the 720 is.


----------



## mandarb916

For those with PS3 syncing issues, do you guys have 5.1 and 7.1 LPCM enabled in your PS3 sound settings?


I was wondering why I was never getting syncing issues and was futzing around with surround before I switch over to a stereo setup...low and behold if i had 5.1 and 7.1 LPCM enabled, the receiver kept having problems trying to sync with the PS3...not sure if anyone's posted about this before but...


With only LPCM 2.1 Dolby Digital II 5.1 and DTS enabled, I get absolutely 0 syncing issues...


hope this helps some people.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/14146566
> 
> 
> it will say that because no matter what its set to that. but its really 5.1 so dont worry aobut it. im sure it just says mulitichannel for you. i listen to PCM movies all the time from my bluray player and some are 5.1 some 6.1 and some 7.1 adn theyr all correct when it comes time to listen. its just how the 720 is.



The thing is I can never use the ex/es mode with pcm. Maybe it doesn't make sense and you can only use them with DD/DTS. Also, whenever I go back to hdmi, automatic is always highlighted, even though I chose manual before.


Here's a tip: nowadays I turn on the receiver with the tv using hdmi-cec under the tools menu. Then I have to switch from sat digital to sat hdmi on the receiver, but after that I can control the volume and the power with the tv remote.


Btw, a lot of the wierdness like the green screen or black screen only happens when I enable 4:3 override in the comcast box.


----------



## AceAlpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14140905
> 
> 
> I kind of have the same issue :\\. Altough when I put it on Stereo (2.1) the subwoofer does work activly and loud.
> 
> 
> But when on 7.1 / 5.1 / 6.1 it doesnt really give any sound at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are here people with the same expierience? It does output Sub sounds, since it also works in test mode.



Anyone with the same problem, I can still return it, but tommorow is the last day...


So a quik reply is greatly appriciated


----------



## redlikefire02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14147635
> 
> 
> Anyone with the same problem, I can still return it, but tommorow is the last day...
> 
> 
> So a quik reply is greatly appriciated



mine works fine .. get a new one lol.


----------



## AceAlpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/14147639
> 
> 
> mine works fine .. get a new one lol.



Aren't there any settings onvolved with this?


Because the sub does work in 2.1 mode (stereo), But when I put it on NEO:6 or Dobly Pro II (in 7.1) it seems to give no sound at all :|


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14147848
> 
> 
> Aren't there any settings onvolved with this?
> 
> 
> Because the sub does work in 2.1 mode (stereo), But when I put it on NEO:6 or Dobly Pro II (in 7.1) it seems to give no sound at all :|



How about when the input is actually 5.1? Then you couldn't use neo:6 or dolby pro II at all, only es/ex mode.


----------



## AceAlpha

Uhm It even upconverts my Divx movies, with MP3 Audio to 7.1 surround sound. Same thing when I watch TV.


But anyway I have set the front speakers on LOW, now the subwoofer works perfectly and loud


----------



## mccorry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14147848
> 
> 
> Aren't there any settings onvolved with this?
> 
> 
> Because the sub does work in 2.1 mode (stereo), But when I put it on NEO:6 or Dobly Pro II (in 7.1) it seems to give no sound at all :|





Make sure that your front speakers are set to "Small" and not "Large".


"Large" will disable your subwoofer on 5.1 and 7.1 decoders.


----------



## AceAlpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccorry* /forum/post/14151381
> 
> 
> Make sure that your front speakers are set to "Small" and not "Large".
> 
> 
> "Large" will disable your subwoofer on 5.1 and 7.1 decoders.



Yeah I already found that one out, if you see the post above yours. But thanks for the reply mate


----------



## mccorry

Doh... I'm sorry. :redface:


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceAlpha* /forum/post/14157431
> 
> 
> Yeah I already found that one out, if you see the post above yours. But thanks for the reply mate



You said "Low".


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Bump. Re-asking:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/13962832
> 
> 
> Also, I know the manual asks for the receiver to have 3.9 inches on its sides, but I realistically can't get any more than 0.5 inches. Is that okay? Like, I won't really be having this on any more than two hours at one time.
> 
> 
> And the sub is about two feet away from the receiver (maybe a little less). This is good?


----------



## tamahome02000

Here's a happy post. I'm watching the Dave Matthews/Tim Reynolds blue ray, in its dolby truehd 96 khz glory.


----------



## bassetnl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/14110939
> 
> 
> -If connected via HDMI, can't turn off TV and leave the sound running



I have the same issue, which I find extremely annoying. Is this normal? Or is it a setting, anyone????


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassetnl* /forum/post/14163289
> 
> 
> I have the same issue, which I find extremely annoying. Is this normal? Or is it a setting, anyone????



It's normal for this receiver.


----------



## mccorry

The way to get around this ^^^^ issue is to run an optical cable from the DVD player to the reciever. That way, the audio can be passed via fiber even when the HDMI system is disabled.


----------



## bassetnl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccorry* /forum/post/14163860
> 
> 
> The way to get around this ^^^^ issue is to run an optical cable from the DVD player to the reciever. That way, the audio can be passed via fiber even when the HDMI system is disabled.



Yeah...but no High def audio anymore if I use the optical, or I need to keep switching everytime.


----------



## mccorry

Well... maybe I should ask what you are doing when your reciever is on and your TV is off. Listening to CD's?


If so, change the mode to CD (set it to Optical 1). It should be 1 button on the remote then.


----------



## ThePug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidnightWatcher* /forum/post/14113019
> 
> 
> What would give me the best sound -- the Samsung AS720 HTIB or Logitech Z-5500 HTPC speakers?



I'm sorry but they don't even compare at all. I have both the Z-5500 and when listening to music on the PS3 with the AS720 and then the Z-5500's on the computer there is a gigantic difference. Most notably the bass is so much different and the clarity of the speakers. They don't even compare.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccorry* /forum/post/14166567
> 
> 
> Well... maybe I should ask what you are doing when your reciever is on and your TV is off. Listening to CD's?
> 
> 
> If so, change the mode to CD (set it to Optical 1). It should be 1 button on the remote then.



I play cd's on the ps3. It's kind of a pain to switch to optical on the ps3. Is there a remote control for the ps3 that can do it?


----------



## mccorry

I don't think so... because IIRC the PS3 is Bluetooth.


My Sony BDP-S300 outputs sound via both the optical port and the HDMI at the same time... so all I have to do is change the input on my Sammy reciever.


----------



## TonyFeudo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePug* /forum/post/14169965
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but they don't even compare at all. I have both the Z-5500 and when listening to music on the PS3 with the AS720 and then the Z-5500's on the computer there is a gigantic difference. Most notably the bass is so much different and the clarity of the speakers. They don't even compare.



lol So which is better?


----------



## ThePug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyFeudo* /forum/post/14175473
> 
> 
> lol So which is better?



Obviously the 720


----------



## TonyFeudo

I was worried for a minute there lol


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassetnl* /forum/post/14163978
> 
> 
> Yeah...but no High def audio anymore if I use the optical, or I need to keep switching everytime.



At least you'll get 640 kbps dolby digital, instead of 448 kbps max from a dvd.


----------



## VicSkimmr

I'm having an issue, and I'm not sure there's a solution for this.


I've got 3 components to use through the receiver, my Blu-Ray/HDDVD player (HDMI), my Satellite box (HDMI) and my Xbox 360 (Optic). I'm controlling the entire thing via a Harmony 550.


The issue is that it seems like the inputs on the back are married to 2 different preset input types, Sat and DVD. Why this is is beyond me, but I basically have to choose to set the Xbox up on either Sat Optic 2 or DVD Optic 1, and I can't get my Harmony remote to program a macro to handle this.


Has anybody else run into the same issue?


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14194557
> 
> 
> At least you'll get 640 kbps dolby digital, instead of 448 kbps max from a dvd.



Exactly what kind of difference does this make, though?


And I have 300 on DVD, and it has an HD audio setting. Does that only work with an HDMI cable?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14202812
> 
> 
> Exactly what kind of difference does this make, though?
> 
> 
> And I have 300 on DVD, and it has an HD audio setting. Does that only work with an HDMI cable?



Just a little I guess.


Yep, hdmi or analog outs (PS3 doesn't have them).


----------



## C-Sharp

hi everyone, i'm new to this forum and also new to the HTiB scene. I just bought the samsung HT-AS720st from Best Buy today. I just want to ask you guys for help setting up all the devices that i have so that i don't need to buy anymore cables and such. I have a Samsung Plasma Display that support HDMI, samsung dvd that support HDMI, and a HD directTV receiver with HDMI support and a ps3. Right now i have 3 HDMI cables. So how can i set up my system? Do i need to buy more HDMI cables? Do i need a optical cable? Please help!!!!!


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14203001
> 
> 
> Just a little I guess.
> 
> 
> Yep, hdmi or analog outs (PS3 doesn't have them).



The PS3 has an HDMI out. What I'm wondering is since this HTiB has TrueHD passthrough, can you only get that with an HDMI cable, or can you get it with an optical cable as well?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14208143
> 
> 
> The PS3 has an HDMI out. What I'm wondering is since this HTiB has TrueHD passthrough, can you only get that with an HDMI cable, or can you get it with an optical cable as well?



Optical doesn't have enough bandwidth for the hd formats like hdmi does. I was saying the ps3 doesn't have analog outs. That's other way to do it.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14208175
> 
> 
> Optical doesn't have enough bandwidth for the hd formats like hdmi does. I was saying the ps3 doesn't have analog outs. That's other way to do it.



Ahh, gotcha. Thanks.


Is there a way for me to run optical from my TV to my receiver, just for TV, you know? I tried, but I can't seem to find which input mode I need to use on the receiver.


I guess I'll need another HDMI cable as well.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14208538
> 
> 
> Ahh, gotcha. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Is there a way for me to run optical from my TV to my receiver, just for TV, you know? I tried, but I can't seem to find which input mode I need to use on the receiver.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need another HDMI cable as well.



Sure, but unless you're watching over the air tv, _optical from the tv is only stereo_. And you couldn't get hdmi video from the receiver, you'd have to plug hdmi video into the tv directly.


HDMI cables are cheap at monoprice.com.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/14197371
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue, and I'm not sure there's a solution for this.
> 
> 
> I've got 3 components to use through the receiver, my Blu-Ray/HDDVD player (HDMI), my Satellite box (HDMI) and my Xbox 360 (Optic). I'm controlling the entire thing via a Harmony 550.
> 
> 
> The issue is that it seems like the inputs on the back are married to 2 different preset input types, Sat and DVD. Why this is is beyond me, but I basically have to choose to set the Xbox up on either Sat Optic 2 or DVD Optic 1, and I can't get my Harmony remote to program a macro to handle this.
> 
> 
> Has anybody else run into the same issue?



Did you find a work around?


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14208626
> 
> 
> Sure, but unless you're watching over the air tv, _optical from the tv is only stereo_. And you couldn't get hdmi video from the receiver, you'd have to plug hdmi video into the tv directly.
> 
> 
> HDMI cables are cheap at monoprice.com.



Then do you need a splitter or something? What's this I hear about people going *PS3* *-*(HDMI)*->* *Samsung HT-AS720* *-*(HDMI)*->* *HDTV* to get both audio and video via HDMI? Are you saying that doesn't work?


Sorry for all of the confusion. Yeah, I know about monoprice... gettin' 'em cheap.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14209362
> 
> 
> Then do you need a splitter or something? What's this I hear about people going *PS3* *-*(HDMI)*->* *Samsung HT-AS720* *-*(HDMI)*->* *HDTV* to get both audio and video via HDMI? Are you saying that doesn't work?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all of the confusion. Yeah, I know about monoprice... gettin' 'em cheap.



Of course hdmi audio works. You asked about optical.


----------



## porchemasi

I baught this yesterday and im having trouble making the built in FM radio to output on all speakers ... only front 2 work ...


Can anyone make a post of the ultimate connection and settings for this reciever

and using a PS3 via HDMI please


----------



## ascendant123

Hi all.


New to this forum and after some advice on the 720 before I commit to buy. I am looking for a HTIB that can handle all my inputs, and be able to connect to the TV by a single HDMI cable.


So I have/will have an Xbox 360 elite(HDMI), Blu -Ray Player(HDMI), Wii(Aux in), and a PVR(Composite).


I will be connecting the 360 and Blu Ray via 1 HDMI cable each, Wii via Aux In and PVR via Composite (is this recommended? I could not see any other way of connecting it to the 720).


My question is, can I connect all of the above to the AS720, and just have 1 single HDMI cable running from the AS720 to the TV which is able to handle all of the above(video on TV and sound out of amp-although I know some of the above will not be on 5.1). If I connect the PVR to 720 via composite, will I need to run another composite to the TV from the 720 for example? Is there a better way to connect the PVR?


In a nutshell, I am trying to reduce the amount of cables I use, and I'm going to be mounting the TV on the wall with buried cables so the less I need the neater it will be. If blu-ray recorders/players were upon us now it would save the hassle of the PVR but I fear they will be a firtune once they're released!


any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ascendant123* /forum/post/14234358
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> New to this forum and after some advice on the 720 before I commit to buy. I am looking for a HTIB that can handle all my inputs, and be able to connect to the TV by a single HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> So I have/will have an Xbox 360 elite(HDMI), Blu -Ray Player(HDMI), Wii(Aux in), and a PVR(Composite).
> 
> 
> I will be connecting the 360 and Blu Ray via 1 HDMI cable each, Wii via Aux In and PVR via Composite (is this recommended? I could not see any other way of connecting it to the 720).
> 
> 
> My question is, can I connect all of the above to the AS720, and just have 1 single HDMI cable running from the AS720 to the TV which is able to handle all of the above(video on TV and sound out of amp-although I know some of the above will not be on 5.1). If I connect the PVR to 720 via composite, will I need to run another composite to the TV from the 720 for example? Is there a better way to connect the PVR?
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, I am trying to reduce the amount of cables I use, and I'm going to be mounting the TV on the wall with buried cables so the less I need the neater it will be. If blu-ray recorders/players were upon us now it would save the hassle of the PVR but I fear they will be a firtune once they're released!
> 
> 
> any help will be greatly appreciated.



No, you need to run it straight to the TV because the 720 doesn't have handle composite video cables. You would then run an optical from the PVR to the 720. Connecting the other 2 things via HDMI should be fine. And give you better audio (which the PVR can't utilize anyway).


----------



## porchemasi

does the samsung as720 support... all the ps3 audio settings? and support all the audio hd modes?


----------



## sk7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/14197371
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue, and I'm not sure there's a solution for this.
> 
> 
> I've got 3 components to use through the receiver, my Blu-Ray/HDDVD player (HDMI), my Satellite box (HDMI) and my Xbox 360 (Optic). I'm controlling the entire thing via a Harmony 550.
> 
> 
> The issue is that it seems like the inputs on the back are married to 2 different preset input types, Sat and DVD. Why this is is beyond me, but I basically have to choose to set the Xbox up on either Sat Optic 2 or DVD Optic 1, and I can't get my Harmony remote to program a macro to handle this.
> 
> 
> Has anybody else run into the same issue?



i have the same remote - did you try this -


run the activity - play videogame or whatever you named the activity to play your xbox360. press help and it will ask you if everything is set properly for each equipment you have linked to the activity. when it asks you something like "is the avr type set...", press yes. the avr should start going through each input until you tell it that it is set at the right input. after that, it should be able to handle this activity properly.


----------



## adidas_nj

Are all the input names programable?


Sorry if this has been covered previously.


THANKS!


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidas_nj* /forum/post/14237336
> 
> 
> Are all the input names programable?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered previously.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



Just as SAT or DVD... that's about it. You can't type names in if that's what your wondering.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KNace* /forum/post/14234409
> 
> 
> No, you need to run it straight to the TV because the 720 doesn't have handle composite video cables. You would then run an optical from the PVR to the 720. Connecting the other 2 things via HDMI should be fine. And give you better audio (which the PVR can't utilize anyway).



You're confusing composite with component. This piece of machinery has like 70 composite inputs.


----------



## ascendant123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14241892
> 
> 
> You're confusing composite with component. This piece of machinery has like 70 composite inputs.



So would the composite signal be able to go to the TV via the HDMI or would it be passthrough only IE another composite from AS720 to TV?


Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sk7* /forum/post/14237206
> 
> 
> i have the same remote - did you try this -
> 
> 
> run the activity - play videogame or whatever you named the activity to play your xbox360. press help and it will ask you if everything is set properly for each equipment you have linked to the activity. when it asks you something like "is the avr type set...", press yes. the avr should start going through each input until you tell it that it is set at the right input. after that, it should be able to handle this activity properly.



I'll give it a shot. The remote may have configured the receiver wrong, but it usually only asks me if it is set to Sat or DVD. Maybe if I mess with the settings I'll be able to figure out how to get it to set to DVD HDMI 1 instead. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ascendant123* /forum/post/14242148
> 
> 
> So would the composite signal be able to go to the TV via the HDMI or would it be passthrough only IE another composite from AS720 to TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys.



Actually, I don't know the answer to that since I'm not using composite, but I'm pretty sure you need to stick to composite the whole way, and that you can't really switch to HDMI halfway through. When you select your input type on the receiver, it only gives you one kind of option (HDMI, Aux, VCR, etc.). Again, I really have no idea, but I'm guessing composite means _just_ composite.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

I'm using HDMI for my PS3 and this receiver, and when I have the PS3 automatically select my audio settings, it doesn't check the high frequency settings (196 kHz, etc.). Then I went in manually and checked them and it said that my speakers may get damaged by doing this. Does anybody know if this is a wise decision or not? Has anybody tried this?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14261015
> 
> 
> I'm using HDMI for my PS3 and this receiver, and when I have the PS3 automatically select my audio settings, it doesn't check the high frequency settings (196 kHz, etc.). Then I went in manually and checked them and it said that my speakers may get damaged by doing this. Does anybody know if this is a wise decision or not? Has anybody tried this?



I'm pretty sure 96khz is the highest!


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Haha okay thanks man. Is this bound by the speakers or the receiver?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14261608
> 
> 
> Haha okay thanks man. Is this bound by the speakers or the receiver?



Speakers I think. I saw it in the manual.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14241892
> 
> 
> You're confusing composite with component. This piece of machinery has like 70 composite inputs.



Good call... both C's... you know how that goes


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

But I'm just wondering... what would happen if I set it to 192 kHz? The speakers would just stop working? I'm not sure if there is even a real enough difference between the two, but better sound is just better sound, yes?


----------



## EHUPP01

Has anyone got the extra speakers to run a 7.1? I have speakers but would like the matching samsung ones but I cant seem to find them.


----------



## slvrstang

Sorry if this has been explained, but I didn't see in the main post if this system can play Blu-ray quality surround sound to it's fullest.


----------



## Zmanno999

Can you add any speakers to make it 7.1? I have some Polk towers that would sound good with it.


----------



## bigvinny

slvrstang:



This Samsung Home Theater will "passthrough" any HD audio your Blu-ray player can decode, my Sammy 1400 decodes True HD and DTS-HD (but not MA) so it will send that to the receiver, the receiver does no decoding of it's own. So yes it will play HD audio but it's limited to what your player can output.


----------



## slvrstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/14281657
> 
> 
> slvrstang:
> 
> 
> 
> This Samsung Home Theater will "passthrough" any HD audio your Blu-ray player can decode, my Sammy 1400 decodes True HD and DTS-HD (but not MA) so it will send that to the receiver, the receiver does no decoding of it's own. So yes it will play HD audio but it's limited to what your player can output.



Oh I see. Does anyone happen to know what capabilities the PS3 has for Audio output? Can I get 7.1 out of it?


----------



## Sups

I dont know if this is a problem or not. A quick search did not bring anything up, but the other day I was playing a PS2 game on my PS3 and the volume from the Samsung HT would decrease randomly. At some points it would go to min and other times travel down slowly and stop at random volume outputs.


For example. If I'm playing at volume 20:


Sometimes it would start to decrease and stop around 14

Sometimes it would start to decrease and stop at around 8

Sometimes it would decrease all the way to min

Sometimes it would change directly to min


Now this is the only time that this has happened (owned the HT for about 6 months or so). Never a problem when using it with cable TV, on the OPPO, or on the PS3.


Also there was a problem where I couldnt select dolby digital (in game option) since I would not get sound from it from the cut scene. If I remember correctly, I would only get the surround sounds, but I do not remember if the sounds were only from the surround speakers or not. Really weird.


For those wondering, the games were metal gear solid 2 and 3.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

I'm sure this is normal, but when playing music through my PS3 on the HDD with HDMI, no sound is coming out of the center channel. Is there any way to have this happen?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14313177
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is normal, but when playing music through my PS3 on the HDD with HDMI, no sound is coming out of the center channel. Is there any way to have this happen?



Prologic that chit.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14313363
> 
> 
> Prologic that chit.



Does that mean that I should uncheck the other options? Does that take it away from being multi-channel, or is it always that regardless because I have an HDMI cable?


Basically what I'm asking is... should I uncheck the options like 5.1 96kHz and everything? Does that take away from my sound quality overall, or should I just keep Dolby and DTS on and that's it?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/14313463
> 
> 
> Does that mean that I should uncheck the other options? Does that take it away from being multi-channel, or is it always that regardless because I have an HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> Basically what I'm asking is... should I uncheck the options like 5.1 96kHz and everything? Does that take away from my sound quality overall, or should I just keep Dolby and DTS on and that's it?



Unfortunately yes.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Wait, so go over this again with me...


On my PS3, I have 5.1 DD, 5.1 DTS, 5.1 44.1kHz, 5.1 48kHz, 5.1 88.2kHz, and 5.1 96kHz checked. If I uncheck the ones with the kHz label, does this remove multi-channel audio? Does this remove HD passthrough?


Sorry, don't mean to sound impatient... I was just wondering what "Yes" meant in this case. I simply want the best sound possible. Is there a way to maintain the best sound possible while having my music play through the center channel, or no?


----------



## porchemasi

OMG this thing is soooo annoying! IT DOESNT WORK WELL WITH MY PS3!


I have HDMI 1.3a CAT2 monoprice 6ft cables, and i ALWAYS HAVE TO POWER OFF MY AMP FOR IT TO DETECT MY PS3 .... SOOOO GAY! AND A PAIN IN THE ARSE! (GOING IN A GAME, TO THE XMB, WHENEVER IT CUTS VIDEO IT LOOSES SIGNAL AND NEEDS A RESTART...) IS THERE AFIX??


----------



## CleoPatrudo

in genera would you pick this one over Sony's HT-7200?


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CleoPatrudo* /forum/post/14318922
> 
> 
> in genera would you pick this one over Sony's HT-7200?



Yes


----------



## mccorry

I would agree... I compared them both and went with the Sammy instead.


----------



## JDub_41

For you Canadian customers, this system is on sale for $499 at Futureshop. I might pick one up. I didn't realize the AS720 was available in Canada, but I guess it is.


----------



## No_Style




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sups* /forum/post/14291602
> 
> 
> I dont know if this is a problem or not. A quick search did not bring anything up, but the other day I was playing a PS2 game on my PS3 and the volume from the Samsung HT would decrease randomly. At some points it would go to min and other times travel down slowly and stop at random volume outputs.
> 
> 
> For example. If I'm playing at volume 20:
> 
> 
> Sometimes it would start to decrease and stop around 14
> 
> Sometimes it would start to decrease and stop at around 8
> 
> Sometimes it would decrease all the way to min
> 
> Sometimes it would change directly to min
> 
> 
> Now this is the only time that this has happened (owned the HT for about 6 months or so). Never a problem when using it with cable TV, on the OPPO, or on the PS3.
> 
> 
> Also there was a problem where I couldnt select dolby digital (in game option) since I would not get sound from it from the cut scene. If I remember correctly, I would only get the surround sounds, but I do not remember if the sounds were only from the surround speakers or not. Really weird.
> 
> 
> For those wondering, the games were metal gear solid 2 and 3.



For my system, there were times that the volume would increase randomly regardless of input. It's rare, though.


----------



## kasuza

Sammy AS720 is a great HTIB; however, my PS3 has a great problem with it.


Signal does not found

Mode does not support.


Solution. Turn off Sammy AS720 and PS3. Then turn on Sammy AS720. Wait for 5 to 10 seconds then turn on PS3.


I wonder when Samsung is gonna fix these problems.


My home theater setup is Samsung AS720, Samsung LN52A650, 2*Klipsch Synergy F3, 1*Polk audio LSi/C (center), and 4 samsung speaker as surround sound. Popcorn Hour A100 with install extra fans and PATA 750 internal hardrive.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Has anyone gotten a Harmony remote to actually work with this AV receiver? I bought mine a few weeks ago, went on vacation and came back home with my old Harmony 659 to get this thing going.


I have searched and read the 17 posts that refer to "harmony" but have no success. I can't seem to make it talk to the correct input when I press an activity. That includes PS3, TV or my computer hooked up to it.


The TV talks fine with the remote, just the receiver causing me headaches.


Thanks.


Samsung LN46A530, Ps3, Samsung AV R720


----------



## JDub_41

Hey Guys,


Does the picture quality really suffer that bad when connecting HDMI via the receiver? I've been reading the comments in this topic, and some have said the video passthrough produces poor picture quality. Your thoughts?


Thanks.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14376968
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a Harmony remote to actually work with this AV receiver? I bought mine a few weeks ago, went on vacation and came back home with my old Harmony 659 to get this thing going.
> 
> 
> I have searched and read the 17 posts that refer to "harmony" but have no success. I can't seem to make it talk to the correct input when I press an activity. That includes PS3, TV or my computer hooked up to it.
> 
> 
> The TV talks fine with the remote, just the receiver causing me headaches.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Samsung LN46A530, Ps3, Samsung AV R720



I use the harmony 890 for mine and its flawless.


----------



## KimslanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EHUPP01* /forum/post/14379668
> 
> 
> I use the harmony 890 for mine and its flawless.


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EHUPP01* /forum/post/14379668
> 
> 
> I use the harmony 890 for mine and its flawless.



How do you have your macro set up? How are you getting it to first choose an input type (DVD or Sat) and then choose the type of input (HDMI, Optic)?


Is this something the 890 can do but the 550 can't?


----------



## dojugoo

Ok, so after reading like 20+ pages of this thread, it seems like this system has handshake problems... I was thinking of picking this up, is it still worth getting?


Are people only having handshake problems? Are there any other issues that I should take account of?


----------



## bunnymud

One simple question from a new guy to the scene:


Will I have to get a HDMI switch to be able to use my PS3, Sat box, XBox360 and T.V.?


----------



## fastzipperus

I saw this review on circuitcity.com. Is it true that it only outputs 720p?

*downconverts 1080i or 1080p signal from DVD player or cable box to 720p*

Reviewer: SP from Boston, MA on Jul 20, 2008

0 out of 0 found this review helpful


When all components (newest Samsung LCD TV , this HT system, Philips 1080p DVD player) connected via HDMI, to my great surprise. S*o, basically, even if you have a 1080i/p TV, the resolution will be only 720p.*

Of course, you can directly connect your DVDand Cable box to the TV directly, and run optical cables, or coax digital, to the AVR. More wires... And what's the point of having all these HDMI ports?

This fact is not mentioned anywhere in the manual... Which is, btw, pretty poorly written.

I returned the unit, and bought little Sony soundbar - great!


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastzipperus* /forum/post/14387407
> 
> 
> I saw this review on circuitcity.com. Is it true that it only outputs 720p?
> 
> *downconverts 1080i or 1080p signal from DVD player or cable box to 720p*
> 
> Reviewer: SP from Boston, MA on Jul 20, 2008
> 
> 0 out of 0 found this review helpful
> 
> 
> When all components (newest Samsung LCD TV , this HT system, Philips 1080p DVD player) connected via HDMI, to my great surprise. S*o, basically, even if you have a 1080i/p TV, the resolution will be only 720p.*
> 
> Of course, you can directly connect your DVDand Cable box to the TV directly, and run optical cables, or coax digital, to the AVR. More wires... And what's the point of having all these HDMI ports?
> 
> This fact is not mentioned anywhere in the manual... Which is, btw, pretty poorly written.
> 
> I returned the unit, and bought little Sony soundbar - great!



When I press info on my tv, it says 1080p/24 from blu ray disks (PS3).

Comcast cable may say 1080i/60 or 720p/60, depending on which one I have the box set to.


----------



## fastzipperus

I'm about to pull the trigger on this HTIB but I wanted to confirm a few things first.

I plan on having a Comcast DVR and DVD player connected by HDMI to the receiver, then connecting the receiver to the my TV by HDMI.

Will I have to turn the receiver on every time I want to watch TV in order to get both audio and video? Meaning will the receiver pass audio and video to the TV while the receiver is off?


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/14382939
> 
> 
> How do you have your macro set up? How are you getting it to first choose an input type (DVD or Sat) and then choose the type of input (HDMI, Optic)?
> 
> 
> Is this something the 890 can do but the 550 can't?



I just set it up from the web site and it works great. I dont know how the 550 is setup. Do you set it up on the web? My receiver remembers the type of input (HDMI, Optic) on its own. The one thing I did different was tell my harmony the amp requires multiple button press's to turn it on. I set it up to "power on, 9, 9, 9, 9, dimmer" I just put the 9's in there as kind of a delay, may not be elagent but it works. I dont like that blue light in my face all the time.


----------



## mattob123

1st post & completly confused & need your help!!!


My setup is basicly


Samsung 6 series tv hdmi to Samsung as720 output

Samsung as720 input hdmi to Samsung bdp1500 blu ray


problem is i recieve complete surround sound out of speakers watching blu ray/dvd, but i cannot figure out how to get surround sound from tv out of the speakers. only sound from the tv


just dont know what i am doing wrong.


in the instructions it says an opitonal optical cable can be used to conect tv to the recievier. but i thought the hdmi cable would carry the sound?


completly confused


please tell me what to do/what i am doing wrong


----------



## dojugoo

I just picked this system up, the speakers are pretty big, does anybody know whether the speaker stands from monoprice
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

are able to support the speakers?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattob123* /forum/post/14394427
> 
> 
> 1st post & completly confused & need your help!!!
> 
> 
> My setup is basicly
> 
> 
> Samsung 6 series tv hdmi to Samsung as720 output
> 
> Samsung as720 input hdmi to Samsung bdp1500 blu ray
> 
> 
> problem is i recieve complete surround sound out of speakers watching blu ray/dvd, but i cannot figure out how to get surround sound from tv out of the speakers. only sound from the tv
> 
> 
> just dont know what i am doing wrong.
> 
> 
> in the instructions it says an opitonal optical cable can be used to conect tv to the recievier. but i thought the hdmi cable would carry the sound?
> 
> 
> completly confused
> 
> 
> please tell me what to do/what i am doing wrong



For over the air tv or cable attached directly to antenna in, run an optical cable from the tv to the receiver.


----------



## 06se




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojugoo* /forum/post/14394971
> 
> 
> I just picked this system up, the speakers are pretty big, does anybody know whether the speaker stands from monoprice
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> are able to support the speakers?



They support the speakers just fine. I use 4 of them for my setup.


----------



## dojugoo

Thanks 06se, I will purchase them soon..


I ran into another problem trying to set up HDMI audio with the ps3 to the receiver.


So I have PS3 -> Component Cable -> TV, and

PS3-> HDMI out -> receiver(HDMI1)


Then I manually changed the settings to have video out for component, and audio out for HDMI and automatically choose the settings for it. But I get no sound coming out of the system, I'm in the right mode (DVD HDMI1), but no sound. Any ideas?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kasuza* /forum/post/14376143
> 
> 
> Sammy AS720 is a great HTIB; however, my PS3 has a great problem with it.
> 
> 
> Signal does not found
> 
> Mode does not support.
> 
> 
> Solution. Turn off Sammy AS720 and PS3. Then turn on Sammy AS720. Wait for 5 to 10 seconds then turn on PS3.



Switching to the sony menus with the ps3 button might work too, since you're going from 1080/24 to 1080/60. This just worked for me when I had a pink shade. Or switching to sat and back to dvd.


----------



## mattob123

tamahome02000
from your previous answer


would i still use the hdmi cable from tv to reciever?

why would i need the optical cable surly the hdmi cable should carry the sound?


----------



## dojugoo

matt,

I believe the TV doesn't have HDMI out, so you can't have anything carried out from the TV to the receiver. The only digital audio out is through the optical cable connection.



Also, I'm still getting no sound from HDMI through ps3... would I have to connect HDMI out from receiver to TV as well as what I had before?


----------



## Choopius77

Quick question. I'm going to run the cable for the rear speakers through the attic this weekend but they didn't come with wall mounts or brackets of any type. Can someone direct me to some nice (cheap) wall mount brackets that will work with the rear speakers?


Thanks so much!!


-- CD


----------



## Bzzliteyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EHUPP01* /forum/post/14393238
> 
> 
> I just set it up from the web site and it works great. I dont know how the 550 is setup. Do you set it up on the web? My receiver remembers the type of input (HDMI, Optic) on its own. The one thing I did different was tell my harmony the amp requires multiple button press's to turn it on. I set it up to "power on, 9, 9, 9, 9, dimmer" I just put the 9's in there as kind of a delay, may not be elagent but it works. I dont like that blue light in my face all the time.



EHUPP01, I am going to go out on a limb and guess that you only use the single input on your system?


That's the complicated part for me. I have four items attached to my amp:


1. dvd "optical 1" - TOSLINK cable coming from my computer

2. dvd "HDMI1" - PS3

3. sat "optical 2" - Tv set for OTA (I have cable now, don't use)

and 4. sat "HDMI2" - Digital cable box.


I have tried a few things with my Harmony but none have resulted with it going to the correct "source" (sat, dvd, etc) then choosing the correct "input" (HDMI, optical, etc)


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14405966
> 
> 
> EHUPP01, I am going to go out on a limb and guess that you only use the single input on your system?
> 
> 
> That's the complicated part for me. I have four items attached to my amp:
> 
> 
> 1. dvd "optical 1" - TOSLINK cable coming from my computer
> 
> 2. dvd "HDMI1" - PS3
> 
> 3. sat "optical 2" - Tv set for OTA (I have cable now, don't use)
> 
> and 4. sat "HDMI2" - Digital cable box.
> 
> 
> I have tried a few things with my Harmony but none have resulted with it going to the correct "source" (sat, dvd, etc) then choosing the correct "input" (HDMI, optical, etc)
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



I set mine up as follows:

"HT-AS720 HDMI OUT to HL-61A750 HDMI IN 2"

SAT "optical 1" - HR-21 "HDMI to HL-61A750 HDMI 1"

DVD "HDMI 1" - BDP-1500 "HDMI to HT-AS720"

CD "optical 2" - XBOX 360 "HDMI to HL-61A750 HDMI 3"


Hope that helps


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Why were some posts deleted?


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14405966
> 
> 
> EHUPP01, I am going to go out on a limb and guess that you only use the single input on your system?
> 
> 
> That's the complicated part for me. I have four items attached to my amp:
> 
> 
> 1. dvd "optical 1" - TOSLINK cable coming from my computer
> 
> 2. dvd "HDMI1" - PS3
> 
> 3. sat "optical 2" - Tv set for OTA (I have cable now, don't use)
> 
> and 4. sat "HDMI2" - Digital cable box.
> 
> 
> I have tried a few things with my Harmony but none have resulted with it going to the correct "source" (sat, dvd, etc) then choosing the correct "input" (HDMI, optical, etc)
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



For ****s and giggles, I went back and reprogrammed it. This time, however, I entered it in as an HT-AS720S instead of HT-AS720, and all of a sudden it gives me all of the inputs like it should have in the first place. I have no idea why but it works now.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/14421938
> 
> 
> For ****s and giggles, I went back and reprogrammed it. This time, however, I entered it in as an HT-AS720S instead of HT-AS720, and all of a sudden it gives me all of the inputs like it should have in the first place. I have no idea why but it works now.



Cool!! That is good to hear. I must have selected that from the start. Mine has always just worked so thats what had me stumped.


----------



## porchemasi

It is now pretty much certain i have a defective Samsung AS720 unit







The handshake issues with the PS3 must be specific to certain manufacturing dates. My reciever + ps3 (latest firmware) + 1.3 hdmi cables give a mode not supported error that is corrected by chaning the input back and forth


a easy temp fix for an annoying problem










P.S where can i buy matching speakers?


----------



## baker838

If I wanted to hook the klipsch sub10 up to this this system would I be able to do this?


----------



## EHUPP01

I am running a Cerwin Vega 15" sub with mine so I dont see why not as long as its amped.


----------



## slvrstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porchemasi* /forum/post/14428360
> 
> 
> P.S where can i buy matching speakers?



I too would really love to get 2 more matching speakers.


----------



## fastzipperus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvrstang* /forum/post/14445205
> 
> 
> I too would really love to get 2 more matching speakers.



Here is a link to purchased matching speakers. http://www.samsungparts.com/part_det...odel=HTAS720ST


----------



## dojugoo

anybody upgraded the speaker wire for this?

Do you notice any improvement in the sound? Is it worth upgrading the wire?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Sorry, been busy.


EHUPP01 - as I thought, you only have one item going into your amp..I can see why you have no issues.


Try adding a couple more HDMI/SPDIF into the back and try to see if the Harmony works. I'll bet it doesn't.


So, I went to return my purchase and took a couple of minutes to talk with the Best buy rep that sold it to me. I was past my month so he said they'd only give me a store credit and there were no other items even near the price I paid.


SO we troubleshot. We figured what the best course of action to ensure my harmony would work is this:


1. PS3 optical out to 720 optical 1 in.

2. PS3 Hdmi out to TV hdmi 1 in.

3. cable box optical out to 720 optical 2 in.

4. cable box hdmi out to TV hdmi 2 in.

5. computer coax out to 720 coax in.

6. computer RGB out to TV PC in.


All inputs can be selected independently and controlled by the Harmony remote. ie: "watch TV" turns tv to HDMI1 and Amp to DVD HDMI1

"play game" turns tv to HDMI2 and Amp to SAT HDMI2

etc...


I have the HT-AS720S selected as the device for the Harmony software.


I hope this helps.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14448470
> 
> 
> Sorry, been busy.
> 
> 
> EHUPP01 - as I thought, you only have one item going into your amp..I can see why you have no issues.










My setup is using both optical and one HDMI and one analog:

"HT-AS720 HDMI OUT to HL-61A750 HDMI IN"

SAT "optical 1 on amp" - HR-21

DVD "HDMI 1 on amp" - BDP-1500

CD "optical 2 on amp" - XBOX 360

VCR "vcr in on amp" - HTPC


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Oh, I must have misread the way you put them on your post.. I took the time to draw them on a paper and only caught one going to the amp. My mistake.


I see now.. you have it setup like I do now. Every "in" is on it's own label. I bet if you had the optical 2 setup on dvd you'd have a hard time getting them to cooperate with your harmony. If they only go to one label with one input each it's just a matter of switching labels with the remote. As soon as you throw a second input on to one label, it confuses everything.


Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## kasuza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvrstang* /forum/post/14445205
> 
> 
> I too would really love to get 2 more matching speakers.



I can sell you 2 out 5 speakers. I have Samsung HT-AS720 receiver but never use Samsung speakers. I have 1 pair of Klipsch Synergy F-3 as Front L and R speaker and Polk LSiC as center speaker. Basically, i don't use Samsung speakers anymore and it sits in my garage. I think I am going to sell HTIB Samsung HT-AS720 for $300 and get Onkyo SR605 or 805.


Anyone want to Samsung HT-AS720 for $300?


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14454425
> 
> 
> I bet if you had the optical 2 setup on dvd you'd have a hard time getting them to cooperate with your harmony.




Thats kind of what I was thinking. I dont think it would handle that well. I am glad you got it working.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Yeah, I made a work around but not at all how I wanted it setup. Oh well, it's just a secondary system anyhow...


----------



## EHUPP01

Yes me too, I wish I could rename the displayed inputs and have more tone control.


----------



## tamahome02000

Some questions answered by the president of hdmi licensing. I wonder if the as720 would pass the new HDCP tests.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/18...o-go/#comments


----------



## MoNkLorD

greeting everyone.


I have been thinking about this system for a few days. the price is definitely right.

I am very new to HD everything, I just recently picked up the LN46a750 (which i am in love with) no concidering that i know very little about HD and how to connect all of these new HD items. will i be able to connect not only my tv but, Cable box, HTPC, wii, xbox 360, and PS3 to this system? is this system capable of handling that many devices? i see it has 3HDMI ports, would i connect all my devices to the tv as i currently have them, and then run the HDMI from the tv the reciever? I am a bit confused as to how all this would get connected.


----------



## MoNkLorD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kasuza* /forum/post/14456545
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to Samsung HT-AS720 for $300?



I may concider your offer if your serious. what condition is the unit in? have any actual pics? let me know


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Monklord, it's do able but don't try to use a harmony remote to control them all.


Just to give you an idea of how the 720 works:


After you have physically connected all your inputs (using HDMI, optic, coax or analog) you will need to control each individual item.


The 720 uses two ways of filtering what gets through (be it sound or video), "function" and the other "inputs"


There are several "functions" on the machine:


"SAT"

"DVD"

"CD"

"VCR"

"AUX"

"FM"

and "7.1 MULTI CH"


Now under two of these: "SAT" and "DVD", you have three choices of "input":


"HDMI 1" (or two depending how you set it up)

"OPTIC 1" (or two, depending how you set it up)

and "ANALOG".


The "CD" has only "COAXIAL" and "ANALOG"


The problem with having the functions and inputs setup like that is that to get the DVD (plugged in HDMI1) to work, you can either press the DVD hotkey on the remote and hope it's already on as input or you have to get to "DVD" by scrolling through all the functions then choose the right input in the "submenu". An annoying task and one that for some reason, a Harmony remote cannot do.


It is not an arduous task by any means but one that cannot be automated.


Take a look at my post with my setup. I have almost everything taken up by something. There are only 2 HDMI, not 3.


Good luck!


----------



## MoNkLorD

Bzzliteyr - thanks for the info. do all of the devices get connected to the TV or directly to the Receiver? On my sister's pioneer elite setup we connect games right to the receiver. i don't see this possible if there are only 2 hdmi ports.

not being able to use a harmony remote will also be a bummer as i plan on picking up Harmony 1000


----------



## bdubyah

i've been looking for a HTIB, and had almost settled on the onkyo 4100 for $305. but this one looks good and is only $397. would you say it's worth the higher price? going to use it for movies and gaming on my 360.


----------



## jisc0

I cant decide between this and the Sony HT-7200DH


----------



## slvrstang

Hey guys, I just bought an HT-AS720 and love the quality of it.


I am having a problem getting the PS3 to work with it using HDMI cables. ANyone heard anything about how to fix this? I talked to sammy and they have no idea and keep saying that I should run HDMI video to the TV and optical sound to the HTS but I can't get HD audio on optical.


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14481431
> 
> 
> Monklord, it's do able but don't try to use a harmony remote to control them all.
> 
> 
> The problem with having the functions and inputs setup like that is that to get the DVD (plugged in HDMI1) to work, you can either press the DVD hotkey on the remote and hope it's already on as input or you have to get to "DVD" by scrolling through all the functions then choose the right input in the "submenu". An annoying task and one that for some reason, a Harmony remote cannot do.



I disagree, I was able to get it to do just that by reprogramming the remote. After I did that it gave me these options:


DVD HDMI1

DVD Optic1

Sat HDMI2

Sat Optic2


etc etc. It works flawlessly now.


----------



## MoNkLorD

what speaker stands are you guys using ( if you are using some)? monoprice seems to be out till sept


----------



## Bzzliteyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/14490737
> 
> 
> I disagree, I was able to get it to do just that by reprogramming the remote. After I did that it gave me these options:
> 
> 
> DVD HDMI1
> 
> DVD Optic1
> 
> Sat HDMI2
> 
> Sat Optic2
> 
> 
> etc etc. It works flawlessly now.



Can you elaborate on the "reprogramming" of the remote?


Can you list how you have stuff placed on the inputs?


I would love to have the "whole package deal" with this system. A Harmony that controls it all smoothly (without the PS3 handshaking issues) would be great!



Thanks


----------



## Wayne64SS

I just picked one of these up last weekend... so far the PS3 works great with it... one question though.... whats with the subwoofer? Do i have to turn this thing on and off with the switch on the back every time i turn the tv on or when i turn off the receiver will it turn the sub off too?


----------



## Bergs

So... I've almost got this thing working the way I want it to. I still have one problem though. The subwoofer doesn't appear to work. I've tried switching back and forth from large and small front speakers and sub on and off. Not sure what else to try in order to get the sub to produce sound. It doesn't produce sound when doing the test either. And yes... it's plugged in, turned on, and volume is in the medium range.


----------



## pollofrito22

Have the PS3 handshake issues been solved yet with any of you guys that have bought one recently? I am looking to pick this or the Onkyo s6100 this weekend, but I dont want to deal with PS3 handshake issues. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## 06se




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergs* /forum/post/14526409
> 
> 
> So... I've almost got this thing working the way I want it to. I still have one problem though. The subwoofer doesn't appear to work. I've tried switching back and forth from large and small front speakers and sub on and off. Not sure what else to try in order to get the sub to produce sound. It doesn't produce sound when doing the test either. And yes... it's plugged in, turned on, and volume is in the medium range.



I had to set my fronts and center to large. All of my other speakers are set to small. After I did this the subwoofer actually seems to work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bergs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *06se* /forum/post/14529084
> 
> 
> I had to set my fronts and center to large. All of my other speakers are set to small. After I did this the subwoofer actually seems to work. Hope this helps.



Well, I opened up the case to look for any irregularities (while simultaneously voiding my warranty, I imagine). I noticed that the connection for the sub looked bent out of place, so I pushed it back in with a screwdriver and now I can get the sub to produce a tone during the tone-test.


So now I know the receiver can at least get a signal to the sub. It still doesn't seem to ever produce any sound during TV or FM tuner though. I tried setting up my speakers the same way you did, but to no effect. Were you able to get a tone before or no?


Perhaps it has to do with the crossover setting? Changing that doesn't seem to help either :-/


----------



## 06se

I was always able to atleast produce a tone, within the test portion. For some reason it wasn't producing any sound, regularly, until I switched the speaker settings.


----------



## jko108psu

**Please Help**


If anyone has a spare minute, I am new to home theater setup and just want to get a basic idea of what to do. I have a 50'' Samsung Plasma 650 series tv and a Cox cable box. From what I've read, I should be hooking up an optical cable for the cable box and tv (since I have 5 speakers) and an HDMI for my ps3 which I plan on getting soon. If this is correct, where do I plug all these cables into, and if not correct, what should I buy??


Also, a cable came with the speakers but I don't know what kind it is. Please help!!


----------



## slvrstang

PS3 Handshake issue has NOT been fixed.


Returned my AS-720 today because of it.



Any recommendations for something in the same price range with the same features?


----------



## tamahome02000

I wonder if it happens when hdcp gets turned on. I wish there was an hdcp indicator light. The sync problems don't happen to me that often, maybe because I play an occasional blu ray and not too many games.


I wonder how much this hdmi tester costs: http://www.quantumdata.com/products/HT180.asp 


On a happy note, matrix is my new favorite pro logic iix mode, since the dialog seems to stay in the 2 front speakers.


Sony ht-7200dh seems to be the other similar choice, with 1 more hdmi port, although it comes with a seperate dvd player and is 5.1.


----------



## gelat

Ok, I am hooking an Oppo 980H to this AVR. If I use HDMI to AS720, then HDMI to my TV, I got awesome 5.1 sound - it was great, BUT...the DTS light did not come on. I selected DTS, and using my DVD audio button, confirmed I was on a DTS soundtrack.


So, I disabled audio via HDMI in the Oppo settings, and used a optical digitial to the AS720. Now, same sound, awesome, and the DTS light came on.


So...was I getting DTS with HDMI, but no light? Which way should I go with?


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bzzliteyr* /forum/post/14520707
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on the "reprogramming" of the remote?
> 
> 
> Can you list how you have stuff placed on the inputs?
> 
> 
> I would love to have the "whole package deal" with this system. A Harmony that controls it all smoothly (without the PS3 handshaking issues) would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hello, been around the forum for a while but newly registered, thought I would let you know that I too have this system and everything works PERFECT (even my PS3 with the IR2BT) switching between the inputs with my Harmony One. Here is what I have and what input it is all in.


Fist off I have:


Samsung HLT5676 DLP TV

Samsung AS720 Receiver (HTIB)

DirecTV HR21 HD Receiver

Comcast (No Box straight from the pole to TV)

Xbox 360

PlayStation 3


OKAY I have connected:


DirecTV to receiver in (SAT HDMI 1)

Playstation 3 to receiver in (DVD HDMI 1)

Receiver to TV (HDMI 1)

Xbox 360 to TV (Component input 1)

TV to receiver (Optical 1)

Comcast from pole to TV (ANT 1)

(I have all the HDMI and Component connection done with Monster Cables Monster GameLink ( http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4199 )


I have no problems switching between all activities with the remote.

How I got to this point was a little time consuming and with ALOT of help with Logitech Tech support. After all the reprogramming and trial and error, Logitech Tech support and I were able to make it all work PERFECT!


I can select WATCH DIRECTV and it turns my TV to (HDMI 1) and receiver to (HDMI SAT) I click PLAY PLAYSTATION 3 it turns my receiver to (DVD HDMI 1) TV stays the same. I click PLAY XBOX 360 it changes the TV to (Component 1) and the receiver to (DVD Optical 1) click WATCH COMCAST it turns the TV to (ANT 1) and receiver to (Optical 1) I also have LISTEN TO RADIO that turns the receiver to (FM) and turns everything else (OFF)(DirecTV receiver stays on all the time, no matter what.)

The remote will get out of sync from time to time but a push of the HELP button im back on track.

Hope this helps someone out.


Here is a little shot of my setup.


----------



## MoNkLorD

good info i just received my box today i will be messing with it this weekend and see how it all goes


----------



## fcarig03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kasuza* /forum/post/14456545
> 
> 
> Anyone want to Samsung HT-AS720 for $300?



I'm interested


----------



## gelat

can anyone help me with my DTS question (post #1221)?


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelat* /forum/post/14539576
> 
> 
> Ok, I am hooking an Oppo 980H to this AVR. If I use HDMI to AS720, then HDMI to my TV, I got awesome 5.1 sound - it was great, BUT...the DTS light did not come on. I selected DTS, and using my DVD audio button, confirmed I was on a DTS soundtrack.
> 
> 
> So, I disabled audio via HDMI in the Oppo settings, and used a optical digitial to the AS720. Now, same sound, awesome, and the DTS light came on.
> 
> 
> So...was I getting DTS with HDMI, but no light? Which way should I go with?



Sounds like it's doing bitstream over optical but decoding to pcm over hdmi. Hdmi should be higher quality, just confirm the oppo is decoding dts hd. The as720 can't decode dts hd anyway.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14526888
> 
> 
> Have the PS3 handshake issues been solved yet with any of you guys that have bought one recently? I am looking to pick this or the Onkyo s6100 this weekend, but I dont want to deal with PS3 handshake issues. Anyone care to chime in?



What is this HANDSHAKE issue? I have this system and have NEVER had any issues with my PS3 hooked up to this receiver? What problems are you guys having?? Thanks.


----------



## daidaic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pairadice* /forum/post/11832388
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the ht-as720s and the bd-p1400. I have been having trouble with the sub woofer. The sub only works with blue-ray dvd's, and on discovery hd channel, and most high def sports. The sub does not play on any of my music cd's (played through the blue ray player) , nor any cable music channels. I am running the cable box and blue ray through the receiver via the hdmi cables, and hdmi from the receiver to my samsung ln-t3253h tv. What adjustments can I make to correct this? Anyone else having this problem? I am a teriffic baker, and am offering cookies to anyone that can get me bassy. tia



i have the same problem as you, does anyone know how to fix this prblem???

thanks


----------



## daidaic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14569894
> 
> 
> What is this HANDSHAKE issue? I have this system and have NEVER had any issues with my PS3 hooked up to this receiver? What problems are you guys having?? Thanks.




Sometime when the ps3's resoulation are switching, the tv's signal goes out. My TV just shows "signal is not support". If I turn off the receiver and turn it on right away, without any other adjustment, the signal recover itself. I think this is the problem that can't be fixed. Someone plz correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daidaic* /forum/post/14586828
> 
> 
> Sometime when the ps3's resoulation are switching, the tv's signal goes out. My TV just shows "signal is not support". If I turn off the receiver and turn it on right away, without any other adjustment, the signal recover itself. I think this is the problem that can't be fixed. Someone plz correct me if I am wrong.



Oh! I have never had that problem? I wonder if this is a TV to receiver communication error in particular TV models or something? I have a Samsung HL-T5676S and haven't had any problems with the TV signal or audio signal going out from changing games/ movie/ music, ect...I would like to hear other problems that people are having.


Thanks.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelat* /forum/post/14539576
> 
> 
> Ok, I am hooking an Oppo 980H to this AVR. If I use HDMI to AS720, then HDMI to my TV, I got awesome 5.1 sound - it was great, BUT...the DTS light did not come on. I selected DTS, and using my DVD audio button, confirmed I was on a DTS soundtrack.
> 
> 
> So, I disabled audio via HDMI in the Oppo settings, and used a optical digitial to the AS720. Now, same sound, awesome, and the DTS light came on.
> 
> 
> So...was I getting DTS with HDMI, but no light? Which way should I go with?



Have you ever seen the DTS light com on with anything else while hooked up with HDMI? I ask because I have played a couple of PS3 game before and have noticed that the DTS light has come confirming that it has DTS, but I dont think i have watched any movies yet that have DTS audio. I will have to check this out when I get to the house. What were you watching?


----------



## jayt70

I read some posts a few pages back about problems with audio dropping out a number of times an hour.


Has anyone found the reason for this problem?


I have my DVD player connected via HDMI through the receiver to the televisions. Some DVDs seem to cause the problem more than others.


Basically, every few minutes, the audio will drop out for a split second and the lights on the front of the receiver will drop out as well. It all resumes after that split second though.


Could it be a problem with the DVD player or cable? Any suggestions?


----------



## jayt70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14589856
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the DTS light com on with anything else while hooked up with HDMI? I ask because I have played a couple of PS3 game before and have noticed that the DTS light has come confirming that it has DTS, but I dont think i have watched any movies yet that have DTS audio. I will have to check this out when I get to the house. What were you watching?



If your source is sending DTS audio, the receiver will automatically switch to DTS mode and light up. It won't let you switch to another mode. It does the same for Dolby Digital.


----------



## SouthernSaltine

Question? Why is it when I watch Transformers on Blu-ray the receiver does not light up the TRUEHD light?


The Dolby light is on at the main menu as well as the L.PCM & DIGITAL lights (side by side) and the speaker light icons show up like 7.1

When the main move starts it pops up DVD MULTI-CH the Dolby light goes off and so does the DIGITAL light ans it only shows L.PCM ( ans the speaker icons still show up as if it is 7.1)

I am playing this on my PS3, do I have something setup wrong?











The big thing is the TRUEHD light does not come on and i can see the receiver has it on there??


What do you guys think?


----------



## tamahome02000

Press select on the ps3, and it'll say truehd at the top.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14600286
> 
> 
> Press select on the ps3, and it'll say truehd at the top.



Thanks for the QUICK response.

Ive seen that, I was just wondering if I was really getting Dolby TRUEHD since the receiver has a light that says TRUEHD but does not light up.

I think I found some answers from another post here...

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=18093 

MidWest,


As far as I have researched, MTrack and the others are correct. The PS3 has a problem with the way "bitstream" is output over HDMI and thus you cannot simply pass the raw audio signal to the amp to be decoded (thus giving the Dolby TrueHD logo on the amp). Your only other option is "Linear PCM" which means the PS3 decodes the Dolby TrueHD and outputs it to the amp as uncompressed multi-channel audio. Thus, your amp shows "Multichannel audio" on it. This is supposedly the same audio track as having the amp decode the dolby TrueHD audio signal itself, and linear pcm is supposedly very similar (if not exact from what I've read) to the Dolby TrueHD signal. Though I have no way to test this since I cannot hear the Dolby TrueHD as decoded by the amp to compare to the multichannel audio as output by the PS3..


I do believe that Sony will fix this sooner or later (hopefully next 2-3 months)...they could resolve it easily with a system software update via the PSN they already have running. Then, "bitstream" will work properly and your amp should show the Dolby TrueHD logo.


----------



## gelat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayt70* /forum/post/14598197
> 
> 
> If your source is sending DTS audio, the receiver will automatically switch to DTS mode and light up. It won't let you switch to another mode. It does the same for Dolby Digital.



Jayt70 - it was the HERO DVD, and Lord of the Rings...ANY DTS movie does NOT make the DTS indicator light up when using HDMI only. I must use HDMI and digital optical.


FYI - this is regular DVD and DTS, not BluRay or DTS-HD


----------



## tamahome02000

I was trying out a computer monitor connected to the as720. The monitor converts 1080i to 540p though :/. A wierd thing happens with the ps3. When I play a blu ray movie, I can see it fine in 1080p, but I can't see the ps3 menus when I leave the blu ray. When I connect the monitor directly to the cable box, it gives snow every other second, lol, but it works fine through the as720.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14600223
> 
> 
> Question? Why is it when I watch Transformers on Blu-ray the receiver does not light up the TRUEHD light?
> 
> 
> The Dolby light is on at the main menu as well as the L.PCM & DIGITAL lights (side by side) and the speaker light icons show up like 7.1
> 
> When the main move starts it pops up DVD MULTI-CH the Dolby light goes off and so does the DIGITAL light ans it only shows L.PCM ( ans the speaker icons still show up as if it is 7.1)
> 
> I am playing this on my PS3, do I have something setup wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big thing is the TRUEHD light does not come on and i can see the receiver has it on there??
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



The amp does not decode TRUEHD but supports pass through. You are passing TRUEHD through your amp via PCM your display is correct.


----------



## Hangedman

Do i need a top end Blu-Ray Samsung Player do get all the features from this audio system? Or is a PS3 fine?


I'd really like to have a 100% compatibility between the PS3 and the as720.



THX!


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14600474
> 
> 
> Thanks for the QUICK response.
> 
> Ive seen that, I was just wondering if I was really getting Dolby TRUEHD since the receiver has a light that says TRUEHD but does not light up.
> 
> I think I found some answers from another post here...
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=18093
> 
> MidWest,
> 
> 
> As far as I have researched, MTrack and the others are correct. The PS3 has a problem with the way "bitstream" is output over HDMI and thus you cannot simply pass the raw audio signal to the amp to be decoded (thus giving the Dolby TrueHD logo on the amp). Your only other option is "Linear PCM" which means the PS3 decodes the Dolby TrueHD and outputs it to the amp as uncompressed multi-channel audio. Thus, your amp shows "Multichannel audio" on it. This is supposedly the same audio track as having the amp decode the dolby TrueHD audio signal itself, and linear pcm is supposedly very similar (if not exact from what I've read) to the Dolby TrueHD signal. Though I have no way to test this since I cannot hear the Dolby TrueHD as decoded by the amp to compare to the multichannel audio as output by the PS3..
> 
> 
> I do believe that Sony will fix this sooner or later (hopefully next 2-3 months)...they could resolve it easily with a system software update via the PSN they already have running. Then, "bitstream" will work properly and your amp should show the Dolby TrueHD logo.



The reason is right, but the whole "bitstream" part is wrong. Unless something has changed since i last researched it the PS3 CANNOT bitstream both "hd" audio codecs because the HARDWARE cannot possible do it, therefor a firmware upgrade will not work. L.PCM is the raw track from the studio anyways and is the same if not better than the "hd" codecs, the way the PS3 can decode them and PCM them to a reciever that can handle audio over HDMI is just a bonus.


----------



## HAPPIOUR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hangedman* /forum/post/14616303
> 
> 
> Do i need a top end Blu-Ray Samsung Player do get all the features from this audio system? Or is a PS3 fine?
> 
> 
> I'd really like to have a 100% compatibility between the PS3 and the as720.
> 
> 
> 
> THX!



I would like to know this answer also and also if anyone is using the Rocketfish wireless for this system for there back speakers? Thanks


----------



## jamjam101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerManMike* /forum/post/14620029
> 
> 
> The reason is right, but the whole "bitstream" part is wrong. Unless something has changed since i last researched it the PS3 CANNOT bitstream both "hd" audio codecs because the HARDWARE cannot possible do it, therefor a firmware upgrade will not work. L.PCM is the raw track from the studio anyways and is the same if not better than the "hd" codecs, the way the PS3 can decode them and PCM them to a reciever that can handle audio over HDMI is just a bonus.



So why is there the Dolby TrueHD logo I. The AS720 if it can't support it? I mean I know that it has pass through but any way to get it to light up with the PS3? I got ps3, and like the earlier issue, I only get L.PCM to light up, but upon pressi g SLECT on PS3 it says that the audio for TF is TrueHD


So it it the issue of PS3 or the Sammy?


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamjam101* /forum/post/14648494
> 
> 
> So why is there the Dolby TrueHD logo I. The AS720 if it can't support it? I mean I know that it has pass through but any way to get it to light up with the PS3? I got ps3, and like the earlier issue, I only get L.PCM to light up, but upon pressi g SLECT on PS3 it says that the audio for TF is TrueHD
> 
> 
> So it it the issue of PS3 or the Sammy?



No no no, the PS3 CANT BITSTREAM ANY HD audio codecs because of the hardware and BITSTREAM is the only way to get the TrueHD light to light up. IF you had a blu-ray play that could BITSTREAM the HD codecs to the sammy then the light would light up. Not a big deal those because when you select LPCM and see it in the playstation info (when playing a movie) you can tell if its trueHD or not, you just will never see the light on the sammy light up "trueHD" when doing it that way. ALSO the "HD" sounds are just uncompressed audio that are conpressed in which you need a blu-ray player OR reciever to un-compress them. The sammy can uncompress them only if the PS3 could BITSTREAM them to it, but it can't.


----------



## tamahome02000

samsung as720 can't receive bitstream either.


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14650903
> 
> 
> samsung as720 can't receive bitstream either.



If thats the case then set your blu-ray player to PCM and forget it.


----------



## jamjam101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerManMike* /forum/post/14650891
> 
> 
> No no no, the PS3 CANT BITSTREAM ANY HD audio codecs because of the hardware and BITSTREAM is the only way to get the TrueHD light to light up. IF you had a blu-ray play that could BITSTREAM the HD codecs to the sammy then the light would light up. Not a big deal those because when you select LPCM and see it in the playstation info (when playing a movie) you can tell if its trueHD or not, you just will never see the light on the sammy light up "trueHD" when doing it that way. ALSO the "HD" sounds are just uncompressed audio that are conpressed in which you need a blu-ray player OR reciever to un-compress them. The sammy can uncompress them only if the PS3 could BITSTREAM them to it, but it can't.



Does anybody know if future firmware will enable the PS3 to bitstream it? Because I heard that one of the later firmwares enabled it to decode DTS-HD MA...

well at least I'm glad that I can still hear HD audio whether DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD...but it woulda been nice to see that bad boy light..woulda made me feel nice










and correct me if I'm wrong but I the AS720S has DTS logo but no DTS-HD?


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamjam101* /forum/post/14651157
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if future firmware will enable the PS3 to bitstream it? Because I heard that one of the later firmwares enabled it to decode DTS-HD MA...
> 
> well at least I'm glad that I can still hear HD audio whether DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD...but it woulda been nice to see that bad boy light..woulda made me feel nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and correct me if I'm wrong but I the AS720S has DTS logo but no DTS-HD?



The current PS3 can NEVER send HD BITSTREAM EVER, its a hardware problem not a firmware/software problem. That was one the main problems, jamjam101, that "audiophiles" had with the PS3, they couldn't get their HD audio light to light up.


The PS3 can bitstream the regular audio codecs like DTS and DDII or whatever. But its best to set it to PCM when paired with the AS720 and HDMI.


*note: PCM means the player (PS3) decodes the audio and sends it to the reciever (as720) and bitstream means the player (PS3) sends it to the reciever (as720) and the reciever (as720) decodes the audio, which is also the only way to get the light to light up. The AS720 is a good reciever because it can handle audio AND video over HDMI when most (older/cheaper) recievers/HtiB can only do video over HDMI.


----------



## SouthernSaltine

Under the audio settings for the PS3. What is the best settings to have this on using HDMI with this receiver?

There is a "AUTOMATIC" setting that chooses almost everything. ( But have noticed with this setting when listening to music CD no sound comes from the rear channels.


"CUSTOM" lets you choose what audio you want selected.


What is the best selections to use on the PS3 with this Receiver?


Thanks.


----------



## derekcfoley

I've just ordered a Harmony One, mainly because I'm sick of 5 remotes all being neccessary for my Samsung TV, Sky+, Samsung Amp, Samsung Blu-ray, Xbox360, DVD combi.


To get over the lack of HDMI inputs, I'm going straight to TV, then TosLink out to the amp. This solves a lot of mucking about with remotes, which was neccessary before when I connected everything through the amp - and seems to be the simplest solution.


My question is this for seasoned owners










On the SamsungAMP remote there are 2 different input switching buttons, the one at the top of the remote "Function" and "Input" Mode. I've noticed that certain optical inputs are only available to certain modes.


1) Is there a way of opening up the selection so you can have any input with a mode?

2) Can a certain mode use a certain input by default, and if not - as I seem to be forever jabbing those input select buttons - is this awkwardness going to be impossible to program around on the Harmony?


I love the Samsung amp, but find this infuriating, has anyone else discovered a solution to this, I'd be particularly interested to discover other Samsung amp and Harmony remote user's opinions to the best solution.


I can't see how a multi-press input button on a remote, let alone a combination of two of them could ever be a "one button solution" on a universal remote - as how will it know what sequence point the input is at?


I like the amp, it sounds great, but I must admit to wondering wether I should have spent more on an amp with more TOSlink optical inputs and at least 4 HDMI inputs, and with an ability to store the defaults in each mode.


Or do I need to go back to the manual and spot something I've missed that you guys know about re the input switching defaults?


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Is anyone using wireless for the rear speakers and if so what kind and how well do they work.....? thanks


----------



## csm11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/14677836
> 
> 
> Is anyone using wireless for the rear speakers and if so what kind and how well do they work.....? thanks



I was also wondering the same.


----------



## Carlosmtb

Hi everyone.

I've been reading posts for the past few days and I dont seem to find a solution.

This is my first HT and I like it a lot, but I'm having some trouble with the HD Audio (dolby trueHD, DTS HD). The only audio I get is regular Dolby, DTS and 2 channel pcm. I'm using the ps3 connected via 1.3a hdmi cable.


When automatically adjusting the sound settings on the ps3 I get the multichannel display but lost ALL audio even the click on the xmb.

Then I have to manually uncheck all 5.1 and up lpcm channels to get audio back.

I also try a friends Panasonic BD-30 and get the same results (no Hd Audio).



Hope any of you can help me.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14651529
> 
> 
> Under the audio settings for the PS3. What is the best settings to have this on using HDMI with this receiver?
> 
> There is a "AUTOMATIC" setting that chooses almost everything. ( But have noticed with this setting when listening to music CD no sound comes from the rear channels.
> 
> 
> "CUSTOM" lets you choose what audio you want selected.
> 
> 
> What is the best selections to use on the PS3 with this Receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlosmtb* /forum/post/14689012
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been reading posts for the past few days and I dont seem to find a solution.
> 
> This is my first HT and I like it a lot, but I'm having some trouble with the HD Audio (dolby trueHD, DTS HD). The only audio I get is regular Dolby, DTS and 2 channel pcm. I'm using the ps3 connected via 1.3a hdmi cable.
> 
> 
> When automatically adjusting the sound settings on the ps3 I get the multichannel display but lost ALL audio even the click on the xmb.
> 
> Then I have to manually uncheck all 5.1 and up lpcm channels to get audio back.
> 
> I also try a friends Panasonic BD-30 and get the same results (no Hd Audio).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope any of you can help me.



Im with ya. I want to know whats the BEST settings to have checked in the PS3 sound settings.


----------



## SouthernSaltine

FYI...


Yesterday I was doing some tweaking to my Harmony one remote, adding Icons and what not, and decided to click into my Device option and check out my Receiver settings and it told me that there was an UPDATE for this device! (HT-AS720)

It said they the changes will take affect in ALL activities that involve the receiver.

So I updated, and now it seems that everything works faster (Receiver changes quicker between inputs)


Just thought I would let you guys know this, it might help out on the Remote front for this receiver, I know how difficult it was to set up, I think this update helps.....


Way to go LOGITECH!


----------



## yungintl

how do correct lip-syncing with this HT?


----------



## musicjunkee

I've read the posts. Can anyone who owns this unit give an updated review or post on this? I have one shipping tomorrow and would like to know how it's performing and if there have been any problems.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicjunkee* /forum/post/14721189
> 
> 
> I've read the posts. Can anyone who owns this unit give an updated review or post on this? I have one shipping tomorrow and would like to know how it's performing and if there have been any problems.




? if anything really NEW about the system. I do know that there has been an UPDATE for the Harmony One to operate better with this system.


I have had my system for about a year now and absolutely LOVE it! I haven't had any problems with it at all. Some people have complained about a Handshake issue between the PS3, but it has NEVER happened to me.


Have you received your system yet?


How do you like it so far


----------



## Shamo

Does 500 Canadian seem a bit too much for it now?

Brand new in box supposedly, I might pick it up from someone.

Does it come complete btw? does it have all the cables and everything, all you have to do is set it up?

I'm assuming it's not wireless which is good?

and how good is it with a 32" samsung 450 and Xbox360?


----------



## shiggity80

What's the program code for remotes for the AS720?


I am with Time Warner Digital Cable (TX) and the program sheet that came w/ the remote had codes, but none of them worked.


Anyone hvae a working one?


Thanks.


----------



## bseg

Hi everyone,


I just bought the Full system from Future Shop in Canada.


Samsung Blu-ray

Samsung Home Theater HT-AS-720

Samsung LN46A750

Illico 320 go PVR


When I bought the package, the salesman recommand to plug my system like this:


Blu-ray to TV with HDMI

Illico PVR to TV with HDMI

Blu-ray and PVR to Home theater with optical cables

No connection between TV and Home theater?


He said the HT-AS720 have problems with the HDMI plug-in so he recommand to used optical.


Is that the case? Can you please help on this.


Thanks (A new owner)


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bseg* /forum/post/14769309
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I just bought the Full system from Future Shop in Canada.
> 
> 
> Samsung Blu-ray
> 
> Samsung Home Theater HT-AS-720
> 
> Samsung LN46A750
> 
> Illico 320 go PVR
> 
> 
> When I bought the package, the salesman recommand to plug my system like this:
> 
> 
> Blu-ray to TV with HDMI
> 
> Illico PVR to TV with HDMI
> 
> Blu-ray and PVR to Home theater with optical cables
> 
> No connection between TV and Home theater?
> 
> 
> He said the HT-AS720 have problems with the HDMI plug-in so he recommand to used optical.
> 
> 
> Is that the case? Can you please help on this.
> 
> 
> Thanks (A new owner)



NO NO NO!! That salesman is a @$%!!!

Run the Blu-ray to HDMI 1 on the HT-AS-720 (This will be HDMI 1 DVD)

Run the PVR to HDMI 2 on the HT-AS-720 (This will be HDMI 2 SAT)

Then run the HDMI out to the TV..


You will not have any problems with the HDMI.. I have this system and have NEVER had any problems.. Get rid of the Opticals you dont need them..

All you need are 3 HDMI cables...


Hook it up this way and let me know how it goes, or if you have any problems..


----------



## humzakarim

I would like to mount the 5 speakers from the AS720 onto the wall. Does anyone have any recommendations for speaker mounts?



> Quote:
> NO NO NO!! That salesman is a @$%!!!
> 
> Run the Blu-ray to HDMI 1 on the HT-AS-720 (This will be HDMI 1 DVD)
> 
> Run the PVR to HDMI 2 on the HT-AS-720 (This will be HDMI 2 SAT)
> 
> Then run the HDMI out to the TV..
> 
> 
> You will not have any problems with the HDMI.. I have this system and have NEVER had any problems.. Get rid of the Opticals you dont need them..
> 
> All you need are 3 HDMI cables...



Thanks for clearing this up, I was wondering about this as well. I asked a Magnolia salesperson at Best Buy about what additional cables equipment I would need to install this system on the wall with my TV. He told me I need 2 optical cables and the speaker mounts. This is a relief for me.


----------



## Boogsephine

Hey everyone! I'm new here (obviously) and am surprised that I cannot figure this out on my own. Here is what I'm running.


Samsung 52" Plasma TV

Samsung HT-AS720S Home Theater

Samsung Blu-Ray Player (forget the model)

Microsoft XBOX 360

Insignia 5 Disc CD Changer

Harmony 670 Universal Remote Control


I was using an older Yamaha receiver, speakers, and subwoofer until today. My friend received the HT-AS720S through his work on a raffle and ended up giving it to me since he already has a better model than this one.


The problem I am having is getting the receiver to set the input modes with the remote. I can press "Watch TV" and everything goes as it should, except it won't switch to "SAT" which is what my cable box is going in to.


When I try to troubleshoot the remote with the software that came with the remote (which I have to use every time I switch something around), it asks what button I press on the original remote to toggle through the inputs.


I have tried different variations and cannot get it to switch to the correct input. Can someone please give me some insight here? I'm going to continue to toggle around with the settings but I have been working on this for nearly 2 hours and nothing has been accomplished.


Like I said, everything else works fine but I just cannot get the input to go to the one specified for the device I am using.


Thank you all very much in advance!


Adam


----------



## Boogsephine

In response to my own problem, I called Logitech and was on the phone with them for about an hour and they got the problem fixed. It didn't seem like an hour because of how friendly both of the gentleman that helped me were.


Now the only issue I'm having is it keeps automatically setting my peripherals to Optical and not COAX like I need them to for the time being. My new HDMI cables haven't arrived but I'm unsure why it keeps changing back to the optical option when I manually change it and hit OK.

*Edit: Fixed the problem. Just have to make sure everything is set before I start using the Logitech all the time.*


Now that my problems have been fixed and what not, here is my ONLY question about this receiver.


What are the best settings for sound to use? I see the PLIIX or something mode, and some others.. I watch Blu Rays, play 360, and watch TV.. so which settings are going to give me the best movie theater style sound. By this I mean only sound effects coming from the rear and so on.


THANKS!


----------



## tamahome02000

PLIIX only works on stereo channels with this receiver. I like PLIIX Matrix, because you can hear the vocals on all the speakers. Otherwise you'll have 5.1 and it'll go to all the speakers.


----------



## clunker

hello. i stumbled onto these forums when i was trying to find online reviews for the as720 before buying it. here is my current setup


samung 40 inch ln40a550

directv hd

ps3


i bought the HT-SS2300 htib from sony to go with this, but that thing was not near

the power i wanted and the sub sounded cheap. i think because it was passive.so i returned it.


i am going to buy the as720 from circuit city tommarow for 479.99 but i am a little hesitant after seeing so many people have problems with it. if that systems fails me too...







, then i will go to plan b and save up a bit more and buy the Onkyo HT-SP908 htib.



i will inform all how the as720 works with my setup.


oh and this will be for my bedroom.


----------



## daidaic

Hello everyone


I have a problem with my as720 when I connect my RCA cable thru reciever, I can only hear the sounds from the speaker but there is no video on my tv

I have connected Wii(RCA) -> reciver HDMI -> TV ln46a650

I have also tried my ipod video which is RCA cable to the reciver then HDMI to the TV

Both of them only have the sounds without video T_T


Yet if i connect ipod video or wii to TV, then i have the video and sound from the TV which means my WII and ipod video are fine.

it works fine with my ps3 excepet with the handshake issues, my ps3 is connected thru the HDMI -> reciever HDMI-> TV


hope someone can answer my question asap, bec tm is the last day of return it

thanks


----------



## tamahome02000

You would have to do wii - rca - receiver - rca - tv.


----------



## Boogsephine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/14774860
> 
> 
> hello. i stumbled onto these forums when i was trying to find online reviews for the as720 before buying it. here is my current setup
> 
> 
> samung 40 inch ln40a550
> 
> directv hd
> 
> ps3
> 
> 
> i bought the HT-SS2300 htib from sony to go with this, but that thing was not near
> 
> the power i wanted and the sub sounded cheap. i think because it was passive.so i returned it.
> 
> 
> i am going to buy the as720 from circuit city tommarow for 479.99 but i am a little hesitant after seeing so many people have problems with it. if that systems fails me too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then i will go to plan b and save up a bit more and buy the Onkyo HT-SP908 htib.
> 
> 
> 
> i will inform all how the as720 works with my setup.
> 
> 
> oh and this will be for my bedroom.



I thought at first I was going to not like this system even though I didn't pay for it!







After changing settings around, I absolutely love this system over my old one. The sound is so much more clear and so many more options when it comes to sound and what not. Just give it time and play around with it.


----------



## Boogsephine

I have a question when it comes to video and sound. To make it easier, I'll post the components I am going to be using with my new surround sound.


Samsung HP-T5054 50" Plasma

Samsung HT-AS720S Home Theater

Samsung BDP-1500 Blu-ray

Microsoft XBOX 360

Scientific Atlanta Cable Box

Insignia CD Player


I am most definitely going to use the Blu-ray player using HDMI but I don't know if I am going to use the cable box or 360 with HDMI since my receiver has 2 HDMI inputs.


So rather than buying optical cable, I should just use 3 total HDMI cables? One going from the Blu-ray player and 360 to the receiver, and then one from the receiver to the TV, correct?


Just making sure that the sound will be better using HDMI than optical.


I am just unsure if I want to have my cable box or 360 go through HDMI, which would be better?


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boogsephine* /forum/post/14777474
> 
> 
> I have a question when it comes to video and sound. To make it easier, I'll post the components I am going to be using with my new surround sound.
> 
> 
> Samsung HP-T5054 50" Plasma
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720S Home Theater
> 
> Samsung BDP-1500 Blu-ray
> 
> Microsoft XBOX 360
> 
> Scientific Atlanta Cable Box
> 
> Insignia CD Player
> 
> 
> I am most definitely going to use the Blu-ray player using HDMI but I don't know if I am going to use the cable box or 360 with HDMI since my receiver has 2 HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> So rather than buying optical cable, I should just use 3 total HDMI cables? One going from the Blu-ray player and 360 to the receiver, and then one from the receiver to the TV, correct?
> 
> 
> Just making sure that the sound will be better using HDMI than optical.
> 
> 
> I am just unsure if I want to have my cable box or 360 go through HDMI, which would be better?



I sent you a reply to your PM. Just disregard as I see you have it straight now!


I have my HD Sat box and PS3 (for Blu-ray) hooked up to the HDMI inputs. I have my Xbox 360 hooked up directly to my TV with component cables and the an Optical from my TV to the receiver for sound. Works and sounds great for me.


HD Sat box>Receiver-(HDMI)

PS3>Receiver-(HDMI)

Receiver>TV-(HDMI)

Xbox 360>TV-(Component)

TV>Receiver-(Optical)


----------



## Boogsephine

Thanks SouthernSaltine. I'll probably end up leaving my 360 how it sits. I have the component video going to my TV and the red & white audio going to the receiver. The rest I'm going to run via HDMI.


I think everything is pretty squared away with my set up now. I don't know how much of a sound increase I'll get by running all of the component of my 360 to my TV and then optical to the receiver.. but I'll probably try it just to see how it sounds.


Thanks again!


----------



## Hangedman

*Ok the thing i want to know... is the system worth 500$?


I go on forums and people tell me that HtiB are bad, and i should just buy like Onkyo... but i know that they haven't tried the As-720.


Should i just go out and buy Onkyo receiver and such.. or is the As720 a good enough system.. i ain't an audio-psycho, i just want better sounds as of now, i have no audio system.


I'm not going to blast the sound out, i'm in an appartment, i just want crystal clear voices.*


----------



## bseg

Anyone can help with the settings of my HT-AS720... I have set-up my system and still I have to put the volume higher than 35 to have a excellent sound when listening to the tv.


I have set the following:

- the speaker distance,

- the speaker mode (all to small),

- test-tone

- speaker level


PLease can I have some advise.


Thanks


----------



## Boogsephine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bseg* /forum/post/14785224
> 
> 
> Anyone can help with the settings of my HT-AS720... I have set-up my system and still I have to put the volume higher than 35 to have a excellent sound when listening to the tv.
> 
> 
> I have set the following:
> 
> - the speaker distance,
> 
> - the speaker mode (all to small),
> 
> - test-tone
> 
> - speaker level
> 
> 
> PLease can I have some advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I usually have my volume around 35-40 to have a decent sound. Just mess around with the sound settings. Most of my devices are set to the PLIIX Matrix mode. This way you can get the Dolby surround and the effects are thrown out of the side and rear speakers and the main voices and such come out of the front ones like they should. You can change other settings around such as the treble, bass, levels, ect.. turn the treble up, bass down, sub woofer up, and the levels to your liking. I have my rear speakers set to -2 and the front to +2 or so.


This way it's less voice and main volume coming from the front and the surround will be coming from the rear. Hope this help you out some. Also, check the settings on your cable box too. I had to tweak some settings in there to get a better sound.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hangedman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok the thing i want to know... is the system worth 500$?
> 
> 
> I go on forums and people tell me that HtiB are bad, and i should just buy like Onkyo... but i know that they haven't tried the As-720.
> 
> 
> Should i just go out and buy Onkyo receiver and such.. or is the As720 a good enough system.. i ain't an audio-psycho, i just want better sounds as of now, i have no audio system.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to blast the sound out, i'm in an appartment, i just want crystal clear voices.



I think you'll be very happy with the AS720 for an apartment and what you say you're looking to get. This system puts my older system to shame and sounds excellent in my condo (size of an apartment). Like I've told a few other people, you'll have to tweak some settings to get the quality you want. I wasn't impressed at first, but after I changed the settings around, it couldn't sound better IMO.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hangedman* /forum/post/14785141
> 
> *Ok the thing i want to know... is the system worth 500$?
> 
> 
> I go on forums and people tell me that HtiB are bad, and i should just buy like Onkyo... but i know that they haven't tried the As-720.
> 
> 
> Should i just go out and buy Onkyo receiver and such.. or is the As720 a good enough system.. i ain't an audio-psycho, i just want better sounds as of now, i have no audio system.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to blast the sound out, i'm in an appartment, i just want crystal clear voices.*



I LOVE mine. I have it in my Living room/Home theater







The sound is great. Nice and clear vocals and crisp bass ( sub has a gain that you can turn down for the apartment living) Its worth the money IMO.


----------



## clunker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boogsephine* /forum/post/14777343
> 
> 
> I thought at first I was going to not like this system even though I didn't pay for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing settings around, I absolutely love this system over my old one. The sound is so much more clear and so many more options when it comes to sound and what not. Just give it time and play around with it.



just got this today and i must say that right out of the box the sound blew me away. i knew within 10 minutes that this was a keeper.


i tested the devil wears prada on dts hd and it really is amazing. the clarity is just beautiful. i connect the ps3 hdmi to receiver then hdmi to tv, directv i connect hdmi to tv because i heard on this forum somewhere that connecting to receiver with hdmi that the receiver doesn't do 480i and i like the directv to automatically adjust resolution, so directv i use optical.


i just don't like that the receiver doesn't show the Dolby digital/dts symbols when ps3 connected to it with hdmi


----------



## Boudj

I purchased mine in August and have really been enjoying it. I think its great that this HTiB can do 7.1 but why couldn't Samsung include the extra TWO speakers?? Does anyone know how I can go about ordering the additional two matching speakers? I can't find any info on Samsung's website on it...


----------



## tamahome02000

Huh? I send 480p over it all the time so I can zoom without losing the aspect ratio.


Wow you're right. 480i doesn't work.


----------



## ascendant123

I'm keen on getting this system now after reading through most of the posts, but unfortunately I live in the UK.


a) Does anyone know of somewhere I can buy this from (amazon is a no) that will ship to the UK?

b) Will this work ok with all my UK equipment?


There seems to be no date of when or if this is going to be available in the UK


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boudj* /forum/post/14789689
> 
> 
> I purchased mine in August and have really been enjoying it. I think its great that this HTiB can do 7.1 but why couldn't Samsung include the extra TWO speakers?? Does anyone know how I can go about ordering the additional two matching speakers? I can't find any info on Samsung's website on it...



Here you go!!!
http://www.samsungparts.com/part_det...odel=HTAS720ST 

http://www.samsungparts.com/search/s...modelid=475574


----------



## Boogsephine

$62.73 each? Eh, I'll have to hold off on that for now. I tried searching on Amazon and Ebay for the speaker but it was a no go. You'd think they would sell it individually somewhere else considering they advertise the AS720 as 7.1 but only include 5 speakers.


----------



## Boogsephine

Here is the ONLY problem I am having now with my HDMI set up. My 360 plays my stuff in digital since it's using HDMI but my blu-ray player is playing it in Multi-Channel and only using the front speakers.


I have the blu-ray going into HDMI2 and the 360 into HDMI1 on the receiver. How do I get the blu-ray to get into full digital mode? The previews play in digital, but not the movie.


----------



## deifosv

I was having similar issue " _Boogsephine Here is the ONLY problem I am having now with my HDMI set up. My 360 plays my stuff in digital since it's using HDMI but my blu-ray player is playing it in Multi-Channel and only using the front speakers.


I have the blu-ray going into HDMI2 and the 360 into HDMI1 on the receiver. How do I get the blu-ray to get into full digital mode? The previews play in digital, but not the movie._"


This is my firs HT so I just hooked it up to my ps3 and have been enjoying it for the past 4 months, but suddenly I realized that when I was listening to MP3 stored in my PS3 or just music cds they would only sound through the 2 front speakers and very low bass, however on the receiver screen it would show all speakers and it would say LPMC. I read on the manual about the Matrix option but I could never made it work(whenever it shows LPMC it does not let the user change any options but just bass, trebble and speakers size), today while I was playing with the ps3 settings I decided to go into audio options, select manual setup and remove the check mark from everything(5.1 and 7.1) but the ones saying 2.1, now I can play my music and hear it coming out of all the speakers which is what I wanted, so Boogsephine you my want to check the settings on your devices set it to 2.1 and see what happens, I dont really know how this works but I would assume that when doing this we are basically letting the receiver do the job for deciding, if that is no the case can someone clarify that for me and is that settings ok for watching blue rays, I just tested it with transformers and it seems to be doing what it supposed to, or should I better go into audio settings on my ps3 an select automatic (it will select all the options available) any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Boogsephine

deifosv, I changed some settings around in my blu-ray player options and fixed the problem. I'll post the exact changes I made when I get home so people can learn from the problems I was having. It seems like I'm having one small problem after another.


I was watching TV just fine this morning and decided to play some XBOX 360. Everything turns on but no sound was coming out at all and it was playing in non high-def mode. I have to turn my blu-ray player on first, then switch over.


What is this AnyNet thing? When I turn the blu-ray player off, it turns the AnyNet off on my TV and changes my TV to Cable mode which nothing is on. How can I constantly leave the AnyNet mode on so I don't have to turn my blu-ray player on first?


----------



## deifosv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boogsephine* /forum/post/14800056
> 
> 
> deifosv, I changed some settings around in my blu-ray player options and fixed the problem. I'll post the exact changes I made when I get home so people can learn from the problems I was having. It seems like I'm having one small problem after another.
> 
> 
> I was watching TV just fine this morning and decided to play some XBOX 360. Everything turns on but no sound was coming out at all and it was playing in non high-def mode. I have to turn my blu-ray player on first, then switch over.
> 
> 
> What is this AnyNet thing? When I turn the blu-ray player off, it turns the AnyNet off on my TV and changes my TV to Cable mode which nothing is on. How can I constantly leave the AnyNet mode on so I don't have to turn my blu-ray player on first?




I have the same problem sometimes, what works for me is turn on tv first then received then ps3. however sometimes(very rare) I dont have audio and have to turn off and on the receiver. not a big deal for me, I tried anynet and it just messes up the settings for the input and I have to keep setting up the video setting, I dont know if it is because the video is going through HDMI all I know is that it works for a few minutes, I can turn on the tv or the receiver and both will go on but then after adjusting the volume or anything like that it just stops working or I lose video, I decided not to use it, instead I set up the remote of the receiver to use it with the tv which is also a Samsung and it works fine that way for me.


----------



## Boogsephine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deifosv* /forum/post/14800344
> 
> 
> I have the same problem sometimes, what works for me is turn on tv first then received then ps3. however sometimes(very rare) I dont have audio and have to turn off and on the receiver. not a big deal for me, I tried anynet and it just messes up the settings for the input and I have to keep setting up the video setting, I dont know if it is because the video is going through HDMI all I know is that it works for a few minutes, I can turn on the tv or the receiver and both will go on but then after adjusting the volume or anything like that it just stops working or I lose video, I decided not to use it, instead I set up the remote of the receiver to use it with the tv which is also a Samsung and it works fine that way for me.



It would be easier to fix the problem if I were using the Samsung remote. I have a Harmony so it makes it a little harder but I just need to figure out this AnyNet thing. It HAS to be on for my bluray to play movies for some reason. All of my components are Samsung so the one remote would work, but the harmony controls my 360, cable box, and CD player.


----------



## mrwoogie

Howdy all, I just picked up this system and I have been having a lot of trouble with the subwoofer. Seems that no matter what I do the samsung subwoofer wont output acceptable levels of bass. I've changed the settings for the other speakers to small and large, and neither setting caused any noticeable difference. The subwoofer is set to "on" as well. I have my AS720 hooked up to my samsung lcd, PS3 and Xbox 360 through HDMI.


As a last resort I hooked up my old sony subwoofer to the AS720 and amazingly it worked! The bass was insane, I had to turn down the settings because it was too much output on the subwoofer. So, I am thinking that the subwoofer that came with the AS720 is broken...straight out of the box. If this is so, should I return the whole thing to circuit city or call samsung?


THanks for any advice you all can provide.


----------



## deifosv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwoogie* /forum/post/14807077
> 
> 
> Howdy all, I just picked up this system and I have been having a lot of trouble with the subwoofer. Seems that no matter what I do the samsung subwoofer wont output acceptable levels of bass. I've changed the settings for the other speakers to small and large, and neither setting caused any noticeable difference. The subwoofer is set to "on" as well. I have my AS720 hooked up to my samsung lcd, PS3 and Xbox 360 through HDMI.
> 
> 
> As a last resort I hooked up my old sony subwoofer to the AS720 and amazingly it worked! The bass was insane, I had to turn down the settings because it was too much output on the subwoofer. So, I am thinking that the subwoofer that came with the AS720 is broken...straight out of the box. If this is so, should I return the whole thing to circuit city or call samsung?
> 
> 
> THanks for any advice you all can provide.



...go to the store and exchange it. if you do so, plese let us know if same thing happens, sometimes I have the same feeling from sub woofer but when playing blue rays it seems fine. I have read in a few postings that some units have issues with the woofer.


----------



## bluerayzy

I have my ps3 hooked up to the as720 via hdmi. And the as720 connected to my toshiba 52xv540 via hdmi.

I can get video but no sound???

When i try to change the ps3 audio output settings to hdmi it says device does not support audio or something like that.

I think i might need to select the output manually fromt the list but i don't know which one to select.

help?


----------



## bigmak40

I'm really thinking about getting this now--I'd love to stick within the Samsung family (I have an LN46A750).


----------



## Boogsephine

I still can't figure this out. I'll be watching TV just fine but when I go to play my 360, it displays the graphics in non high-def mode and no sound. I have to turn my blu ray on, then off, and the AnyNet crap has to do it's thing.


Ahhhh, I might just go back to my old Yamaha set up and sell this. It's been more of a hassle than anything. The receiver never goes to the correct input when I need it to.


----------



## bluerayzy

now its really strange. When i plug my ps3 into the hdmi port labled SAT instead of DVD I get perfect sound and video, whereas, when its plugged into HDMI DVD i get only video?????

I have already returned it and exchanged it for a new one so there must be something i am doing wrong...


----------



## tamahome02000

It should say 'sat hdmi2' or 'dvd hdmi1' on the receiver. I think dvd comes from hdmi input #1 and sat comes from hdmi input #2, and then the hdmi output goes to the tv. ps3 - hdmi - receiver - hdmi - tv. Press the input method button if it says something like 'dvd analog' or 'dvd digital'. But if you get video over hdmi I don't know why you wouldn't get sound too.


----------



## bluerayzy

You're right it does say HDMI 1 DVD and HDMI 2 SAT. But for some reason the ps3 only works when it is inputting throught HDMI 2 SAT. I assume that both ports are essentially the same except that they are labeled differently for organization.

When i try to select audio output settings in the ps3 while in HDMI 1 DVD it says that the device cannot be used for audio output.

But when the ps3 is inputted through HDMI 2 SAT it automattically sets itself the the correct settings.

I'm baffled and extremely frustrated.


----------



## tamahome02000

I guess something is wrong with the receiver then, if you're using the same cable. I use 'dvd hdmi1' for a ps3 myself and 'sat hdmi2' for an hdmi cable box.


----------



## bluerayzy

I actually returned the system last night for a new one and hooked it up with the exact same problem.

They chances of both units being faulty must be pretty low. I must be doing something wrong... But, i have checked it at least 15 times now.

Is there something you have to do to tell the reciever to accept audio through hdmi?


----------



## tamahome02000

You can tell it to use optical or analog instead, but then the video wouldn't work.


----------



## vincolo1

It may be an HDMI pass through only. If so you only get audio on the HDMI end receiving unit (THE TV). I have tried three different Samsung Box systems and two went back and the other just sold. They both either had major drawbacks, or broken options. Clitchy crap like one would only work with the speaker wire it came with (no lie) any higher guage wire, system would slip into Protection mode at the first loud scene. Other one would play DVD starting at any point if it loaded it at all. Third one held on good for a few months..past the return period. Then started changing to different modes whenever it felt like it. In searching for details, found more and more information or lack of information on these systems.....3 ohm setups, internal upgrade issues, failure to play iPod, XM...horrible upconvert processing which I just accepted...screen would go black time to time or just freeze...all three units did this.

Optical output was good tho....no problems there.....oh almost forgot that the last one would play hide and seek with DVD's....you put one in (5 - disc changer) close and re-open the door and magic...DVD gone...do it three or 4 more times...DVD re-appears in different tray.......amazing.....I could never guess how it did this...!


----------



## surma884

Can you guys post the OSD (on-screen display) for the receiver? Like how the menu looks like and what options you have? I'm planning on buying this on or after black friday and just want to check the menu and all. I've seen this at BestBuy but those ding-bats don't have the remote out where you can fiddle with it.


----------



## xCeeD

The as720 does not have a DVD player/changer. I think you must be talking about a different Samsung HTIB.


----------



## tamahome02000

It has no OSD, at least on tv, just the panel. Maybe the manual is online? It has some pro logic iix and neo6 modes for stereo, and es/ex modes for 5.1.


The guy with no sound, are you sure the ps3 is set to hdmi audio, no more than 96 khz (auto works fine).


----------



## boutrosboutros

Hey, finally registered on this forum but have been using it for awhile now. Great stuff in here, I've found so many answers in a lot of different posts. I'm very close to buying the AS720... I was checking it out at BestBuy tonight and liked the demo they had setup... too bad the guys there knew nothing about it. I'm really new to Home Audio and have been researching as much as I can but have a few questions.


First, 2 HDMI's will work for me but I see there's only 2 Optical inputs. They're both labeled "DVD" and "SAT" just like the HDMI inputs. Does this mean they're only for use with the HDMI inputs, like if I wanted to run video through HDMI and audio through Optical? If so, that seems strange as I would rather just utilize the HDMI for both video and audio and save them for something else.


Basically I want to hook up my XBOX 360 and DVD Player via HDMI, and then hook up my HD BOX via component and optical. Could this work?


Thanks for the help,


----------



## tamahome02000

You can't use hdmi and optical at the same time, but you can switch back and forth. There's no component inputs.


----------



## boutrosboutros

Okay, gotcha. So basically the Optical inputs are disabled if HDMI is being used? I could have my 360 and DVD player connected via HDMI, and my HD box and Wii would use the RCA inputs for audio, while connecting to my TV via component? How many devices can I have connected to the AS720 at once? Thanks again.


----------



## Mistafreeze

I'm new to the forums and I've spent about about week and a half reading through EVERY post on this thread...

I decided to pick this system up. I couldn't beat the price of $468.17 from Circuit City.


I have just a few questions that I never found the answers to.


Let me start with what my setup will include:

Samsung HL-T6187S DLP

Samsung HT-AS720ST

MS X-Box 360 Elite

Sony Playstation 3 (80gb)


Does upgrading the speaker wires make a difference in sound? If so, how much? How easy is it to cut and install the new wiring from monoprice?


What difference does hdmi 1.3a make (if any)?


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14821543
> 
> 
> It has no OSD, at least on tv, just the panel. Maybe the manual is online? It has some pro logic iix and neo6 modes for stereo, and es/ex modes for 5.1.



Ok, I see. Thanks. This will be my first speaker system so I'm not too concerned about it. I thought almost all HTIBs would have it by now because my uncle has a Yamaha that he bought 12 years ago and it has it. His wasn't even the top-of-the-line model. I guess it's a full AVR so it would have it.


----------



## vincolo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistafreeze* /forum/post/14822182
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forums and I've spent about about week and a half reading through EVERY post on this thread...
> 
> I decided to pick this system up. I couldn't beat the price of $468.17 from Circuit City.
> 
> 
> I have just a few questions that I never found the answers to.
> 
> 
> Let me start with what my setup will include:
> 
> Samsung HL-T6187S DLP
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720ST
> 
> MS X-Box 360 Elite
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 (80gb)
> 
> 
> Does upgrading the speaker wires make a difference in sound? If so, how much? How easy is it to cut and install the new wiring from monoprice?
> 
> 
> What difference does hdmi 1.3a make (if any)?



New wires is easy, but don't expect big changes in sound. Heavy wire can carry better bass....but outside of that....it may be a bit more clear, less muddy, but so much of that depends on your speakers too. Unless your running audiophile sets, your not going to notice. If your using the SAMSUNG box system, you may actually have an issue. I upgraded the standard (out of the box) to 14G O2 -less wire and had issues. Everytime there was a loud passage in a movie, the system went into protection mode and shut off. I went back to the 23G wire it came with and no more problems. Must be something with the Ohm vs signal delivery via a larger G wire...dunno.


----------



## EHUPP01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistafreeze* /forum/post/14822182
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forums and I've spent about about week and a half reading through EVERY post on this thread...
> 
> I decided to pick this system up. I couldn't beat the price of $468.17 from Circuit City.
> 
> 
> I have just a few questions that I never found the answers to.
> 
> 
> Let me start with what my setup will include:
> 
> Samsung HL-T6187S DLP
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720ST
> 
> MS X-Box 360 Elite
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 (80gb)



Nice Taste


----------



## Mistafreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincolo1* /forum/post/14823238
> 
> 
> New wires is easy, but don't expect big changes in sound. Heavy wire can carry better bass....but outside of that....it may be a bit more clear, less muddy, but so much of that depends on your speakers too. Unless your running audiophile sets, your not going to notice. If your using the SAMSUNG box system, you may actually have an issue. I upgraded the standard (out of the box) to 14G O2 -less wire and had issues. Everytime there was a loud passage in a movie, the system went into protection mode and shut off. I went back to the 23G wire it came with and no more problems. Must be something with the Ohm vs signal delivery via a larger G wire...dunno.



Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll stick with the wire straight out the box. Anybody have any problems with the hdmi 1.3a or does it not make a difference?


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincolo1* /forum/post/14823238
> 
> 
> New wires is easy, but don't expect big changes in sound. Heavy wire can carry better bass....but outside of that....it may be a bit more clear, less muddy, but so much of that depends on your speakers too. Unless your running audiophile sets, your not going to notice. If your using the SAMSUNG box system, you may actually have an issue. I upgraded the standard (out of the box) to 14G O2 -less wire and had issues. Everytime there was a loud passage in a movie, the system went into protection mode and shut off. I went back to the 23G wire it came with and no more problems. Must be something with the Ohm vs signal delivery via a larger G wire...dunno.



That's odd... The lower the gauge the thicker the wire. 14g is thicker than 23g. Was the wire material the same?


----------



## mrwoogie

Just to update on my previous post about my subwoofer on the AS720 not working:


Packed the whole system up (heavy damn box) and took it back to circuit city. I asked to swap the system out for another because woofer wasn't working, plus they overcharged me 70 bucks higher then the online price! Took my new AS720 home and hooked everything back up and thankfully the subwoofer works great now!


I guess the first system I picked up had a broken subwoofer straight from the factory or it got dropped in shipment or something. I'm very happy with the AS720, I just hope that I don't have anything else go bad because its a pain to pack everything up.


----------



## boutrosboutros

Just ordered mine, appreciate all the help and information on the AS720. Anyone notice any video quality difference when you connect an Xbox 360 or PS3 via HDMI to the AS720 rather than directly to your TV? Thanks


Wish it was cheaper up here in Canada right now, but 599 is still good considering the alternatives...


----------



## Mistafreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boutrosboutros* /forum/post/14832087
> 
> 
> Anyone notice any video quality difference when you connect an Xbox 360 or PS3 via HDMI to the AS720 rather than directly to your TV?



I was wondering that too...


----------



## mrwoogie

I haven't noticed any difference in video quality when passing through my xbox 360 & PS3 through the AS720's HDMI. I used to have them hooked directly to my 40inch LCD through HDMI. No worries with video quality.


----------



## boutrosboutros

Awesome, thanks for the feedback... can't wait to get mine now. Call of Duty 4 is gonna be scary now!


----------



## burnsco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boutrosboutros* /forum/post/14832087
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine, appreciate all the help and information on the AS720. Anyone notice any video quality difference when you connect an Xbox 360 or PS3 via HDMI to the AS720 rather than directly to your TV? Thanks
> 
> 
> Wish it was cheaper up here in Canada right now, but 599 is still good considering the alternatives...




I also live in Canada and paid the same amount as you. I thought I'd warn you that this htib has been on sale a couple times this year already ($499). Keep an eye out and hopefully it goes on sale within the next 30 days and you can get some money back.


----------



## ryanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boutrosboutros* /forum/post/14832087
> 
> 
> Anyone notice any video quality difference when you connect an Xbox 360 or PS3 via HDMI to the AS720 rather than directly to your TV? Thanks


*My experience with AS720*


I purchased this and had it for about a week... taking it back last night to Fry's where I purchsed it ($499). Randomly and frequently, I had a problem where my Samsung LN52a650 LCD would read "Mode not supported" when running HDMI video through this receiver and trying to change inputs on my tv. I thought it was the dvd player at first... but after reading some of the other threads in this post I came to the conclusion that I didn't want to bother with it. Having to power cycle a receiver multiple times in an attempt to get a successful handshake is just too much of a pain.


I was running the HDMI through the receiver into the tv. I loved the receiver when it worked for me... pretty good sounding for the price. I just have null patience when I've paid for an item and it doesn't work 100% of the time with my other equipment.


I ended up purchasing the Onkyo S7100, set it up in last night and everything worked great.


----------



## clunker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanj* /forum/post/14838458
> 
> *My experience with AS720*
> 
> 
> I purchased this and had it for about a week... taking it back last night to Fry's where I purchsed it ($499). Randomly and frequently, I had a problem where my Samsung LN52a650 LCD would read "Mode not supported" when running HDMI video through this receiver and trying to change inputs on my tv. I thought it was the dvd player at first... but after reading some of the other threads in this post I came to the conclusion that I didn't want to bother with it. Having to power cycle a receiver multiple times in an attempt to get a successful handshake is just too much of a pain.
> 
> 
> I was running the HDMI through the receiver into the tv. I loved the receiver when it worked for me... pretty good sounding for the price. I just have null patience when I've paid for an item and it doesn't work 100% of the time with my other equipment.
> 
> 
> I ended up purchasing the Onkyo S7100, set it up in last night and everything worked great.




i also get that annoying problem as well and am considering switching to the 7100 also. i got 30 days to decide from circuit city. and my directv remote wont work with it! i agree, i don't want to put up with this bullspit on a new product.


how do you like the S7100 so far ? any problems ?


----------



## ryanj

I have had zero problems. As of this time I'm very pleased with the Onkyo S7100 over the AS720. It was worth the extra $300+ I had to throw down for it. It sounds great, it is easy to use and I haven't had a single problem with it.


Good luck!


----------



## TheReapersSon

I'm thinking about buying this HTIaB, but i'm just wondering if anyone is having any major issues with lip syncing in their signals?


Also, I have a regular 360 that doesn't have an HDMI output. Does this thing have component on it?


Thanks for the replies!


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanj* /forum/post/14842684
> 
> 
> I have had zero problems. As of this time I'm very pleased with the Onkyo S7100 over the AS720. It was worth the extra $300+ I had to throw down for it. It sounds great, it is easy to use and I haven't had a single problem with it.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Didn't that used to be 1000$? Does it get very hot? I think I'm a little jealous. I guess I can live with my 720 because I mostly watch cable, and I can switch between sd & hd channels to get rid of any occasional sync issues. YMMV.


Haven't noticed any lip syncing problems. It has composite in, but you have to use composite out with it.


----------



## shiggity80

So I guess there hasn't been any good fix for the hand shaking issues huh?


I just got a new 950 TV and the handshaking seems to be worse than my old TV. Even when exiting CoD4, my TV will have handhsaking issues whereas my preivous TV only had handshaking issues on the first power up.


----------



## shiggity80

Also, are there any working programmable remote codes for the AS720?


I want my 46" 950 TV's remote to be able to turn on the AS720.


----------



## burnsco

I just got my new system setup with my 50" plasma tv. How come every time I exit one of my Ps3 games the screen stops at "mode not supported" and I have to change inputs on my receiver?


----------



## clunker

just returned the as720 to circuit city, they made it so simple. now i gotta save up a bit more for the new htib im getting. decided on the onkyo 6100 over the the 7100 cuz i don't need the 7100 extras. but ya that handshake issue was a pain in my ass. samsung should stick to tvs and blu ray.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burnsco* /forum/post/14846769
> 
> 
> I just got my new system setup with my 50" plasma tv. How come every time I exit one of my Ps3 games the screen stops at "mode not supported" and I have to change inputs on my receiver?



I have the same issue. It's the infamous handshaking issues w/ this unit.


I wish there was some fix for it.


----------



## joakim

I bought one of these receivers a few days ago and its working pretty damn sweet with the blu-ray player it came along with (special offer that a store had her in holland, bd-p1500 and speakers altogether)


I am having some problems getting my Xbox 360 to work with it though. It's connected into the DVD coaxial and I do get audio, but unfortunately no video.


I've never had a receiver before so I'm a little curious whether I've connected it wrong or if there could be a setting either on the reciever or the Xbox I need to change?


I guess it will work if i buy the xbox hdmi connector (as theres no problems with the blu-ray player connected with hdmi into the receiver), but I don't understand the purpose of having video in connectors if you cant do anything with the video.


I've also tried connecting my digital tv-box (that only have scart out for video) to the same connectors but only get audio, no video (via a scart to coaxial (RCA? is it called that?) cable.


And if that should work, will it also upscale the tv source?


----------



## corneliusm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joakim* /forum/post/14850737
> 
> 
> I bought one of these receivers a few days ago and its working pretty damn sweet with the blu-ray player it came along with (special offer that a store had her in holland, bd-p1500 and speakers altogether)
> 
> 
> I am having some problems getting my Xbox 360 to work with it though. It's connected into the DVD coaxial and I do get audio, but unfortunately no video.



Is that all the Xbox is connected to? DVD coax only carries audio. Video cables (I'm guessing you're using either component or VGA) should be connected directly to your TV. The receiver only takes in HDMI video.



> Quote:
> I guess it will work if i buy the xbox hdmi connector (as theres no problems with the blu-ray player connected with hdmi into the receiver), but I don't understand the purpose of having video in connectors if you cant do anything with the video.
> 
> 
> I've also tried connecting my digital tv-box (that only have scart out for video) to the same connectors but only get audio, no video (via a scart to coaxial (RCA? is it called that?) cable.
> 
> 
> And if that should work, will it also upscale the tv source?



I don't believe it upscales video.


----------



## corneliusm

I received mine last week. So far, I've been getting used to the quirks of the receiver... I can only get HDMI audio from HDMI2. Am I doing something wrong?


My PS3 and DVR have HDMI audio... the audio doesn't work on HDMI1 for either. Is this normal?


Looks like I'm going to have to invest in a HDMI switch... I really don't want to box this back up and ship it...


----------



## tamahome02000

as720 supports both hdmi video and audio (lpcm). It doesn't upscale video, so video composite in has to go to video composite out (yellow plug). hdmi handshaking can be flaky.


----------



## joakim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corneliusm* /forum/post/14854971
> 
> 
> Is that all the Xbox is connected to? DVD coax only carries audio. Video cables (I'm guessing you're using either component or VGA) should be connected directly to your TV. The receiver only takes in HDMI video.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it upscales video.



What's the idea of having yellow inputs called Video in on the receiver then? What is the receiver gonna do with that video? The Audio is separate. I've connected the Audio on DVD in and the Video on DVD in. Or Sat audio/video.


----------



## shiggity80

I called 1800-Samsung today to ask about the handshaking problems with the AS720 unit.


I was told from the CSR that Samsung is aware of the issue and is working on a solution. When that solution is found or how high the priority this issue is still unknown.


I also asked if in the future Samsung finds a solution, would I get a replacement unit. The CSR said unfortunately it is not covered in the warranty to get a replacement unit and most likely I would have to send it in to an authorized dealer to get it fixed. This again is all based on if samsung ever finds a solution.


----------



## Moosebox

Looks like something's up with the HDMI imput/output on my unit. Was playing my 360 today, when all of a sudden the video froze, yet the audio continued playing. I plugged my 360 directly into my TV via hdmi and I get both audio and video... so I'm guessing something is wrong with the HDMI connection on my receiver...


Time for a call to customer service


----------



## surma884

I'm not very happy with the sound I heard at BestBuy. I turned it up all the way to where it said MAX on the display. It still didn't seem like the volume had increased. What have you guys experienced? What volume level do you have to turn it up to for good loud and clear volume?


----------



## MauiWowwee

I would like to purchase this theater system within the next month or two. Can someone explain to me what is this hand shaking issue that most of you speak of?


Another system that I have in mind is the Yamaha/Klipsch bundle that's advertised in the Best Buy ad's. There's a $3xx.xx difference between the two. I would like to get the Samsung to compliment my 550lcd and 1500 blu ray, but the thing that bugs me is the limited connectivity on the AS720.


----------



## Moosebox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surma884* /forum/post/14867240
> 
> 
> I'm not very happy with the sound I heard at BestBuy. I turned it up all the way to where it said MAX on the display. It still didn't seem like the volume had increased. What have you guys experienced? What volume level do you have to turn it up to for good loud and clear volume?



I remember this question being asked quite a bit earlier in the thread. What it boils down to is that there is something off about the way Bestbuy sets up their systems, and the fact your are in a huge environment with lots of background noise.


From my use of just under a year... I usually watch TV with the volume between 25 to 35 (below 20 at night in quiet environment). I play my xbox 360 at about 20 to 30 volume. Movies around 30-35. I've only gone up to 40-45 on some channels, but this is most likely due to the source, not the receiver. I've never gone over 50, or to the max of 60 I believe. You can also adjust the speak levels themselves, I believe I have a couple of mine set to +2 (max is +10).


But the best thing to do would be to just buy the system and set it up at home and test it there. If you don't like it, then return it for a full refund.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauiWowwee* /forum/post/14868383
> 
> 
> I would like to purchase this theater system within the next month or two. Can someone explain to me what is this hand shaking issue that most of you speak of?
> 
> 
> Another system that I have in mind is the Yamaha/Klipsch bundle that's advertised in the Best Buy ad's. There's a $3xx.xx difference between the two. I would like to get the Samsung to compliment my 550lcd and 1500 blu ray, but the thing that bugs me is the limited connectivity on the AS720.



Handshaking issue is where the TV and receiver essentially don't connect. This is a major flaw in the AS720, and it seems to happen on mostly Samsung TV models.


Samsung is apparently aware of this issue, though I have no idea if/when they will have a fix for it.


Not everyone has it, but a lot do, including myself. If I don't turn on my systems in a certain order, the TV will not get a signal from the AV receiver. Also if I try to switch between PS3 and 360, i will lose signal (TV says "mode not supported") and I have to either power cycle or switch functions on the receiver. It's very annoying but if you can live past it or are lucky enough to not have handhsaking issues, then this system is very tough to beat at the price range.


----------



## tamahome02000

I turn on the receiver with the tv menu under anynet+. But then I have to switch from sat optic2 to sat hdmi2 on the receiver. Then I can control the receiver volume and power with the tv remote.


----------



## hatabilly0204

I am thinking to buy HT-AS720 but i also saw HT- TZ515T at BB today, the function of wireless rear and the fact that its 4 speaker towers catch my eye.


but the subwoofer seems to be better on HT-AS720 set


i ll be mainly use my HD system for blu ray and ps3 gaming so which set is better to go for


anyone one point me in the right direction please?


thanks =)


----------



## tamahome02000

That other one doesn't have any hdmi inputs, so no hd audio codecs, if you care. It might have other nice stuff though like an on screen display for the menu and being able to control the dvd player with the tv remote through hdmi.


Does everyone with the handshake problem have samsung tv's? I just tried the latest firmware from the download center for the ln26a450. It might be better, or I'm just getting lucky.


----------



## MauiWowwee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiggity80* /forum/post/14874146
> 
> 
> Handshaking issue is where the TV and receiver essentially don't connect. This is a major flaw in the AS720, and it seems to happen on mostly Samsung TV models.
> 
> 
> Samsung is apparently aware of this issue, though I have no idea if/when they will have a fix for it.
> 
> 
> Not everyone has it, but a lot do, including myself. If I don't turn on my systems in a certain order, the TV will not get a signal from the AV receiver. Also if I try to switch between PS3 and 360, i will lose signal (TV says "mode not supported") and I have to either power cycle or switch functions on the receiver. It's very annoying but if you can live past it or are lucky enough to not have handhsaking issues, then this system is very tough to beat at the price range.



Thanks for your response shiggity. I was thinking it was an issue with the pq on screen where it would shake at any given time.


I think I'll wait till Black Friday to come around or holiday season. Current htib i got does it's job. I just don't like the only connectivity I got is component out on it and a RCA input.


----------



## defkon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moosebox* /forum/post/14869268
> 
> 
> I remember this question being asked quite a bit earlier in the thread. What it boils down to is that there is something off about the way Bestbuy sets up their systems, and the fact your are in a huge environment with lots of background noise.
> 
> 
> From my use of just under a year... I usually watch TV with the volume between 25 to 35 (below 20 at night in quiet environment). I play my xbox 360 at about 20 to 30 volume. Movies around 30-35. I've only gone up to 40-45 on some channels, but this is most likely due to the source, not the receiver. I've never gone over 50, or to the max of 60 I believe. You can also adjust the speak levels themselves, I believe I have a couple of mine set to +2 (max is +10).
> 
> 
> But the best thing to do would be to just buy the system and set it up at home and test it there. If you don't like it, then return it for a full refund.



My system sounds very quiet as well. I can't have it below 40 to hear anything? Did I get a dud or something... I barely hear ANYTHING out of the rear speakers. Anyone else have this problem and can you go over the settings you use? Plus I don't get all this PLX2, Neo6 etc... I have a 5.1 setup and I just want straight up 5.1 but these seem to be enabled all the time. I understand for normal tv viewing the plx2/neo6 etc.. can be used to matrix the sound over the 5.1 setup but it gets quiet as hell. My speakrs are all set to small, and I haven't set them to anything +Xdb. The distance is all at 10ft as well in the setup. Any other settings I should take note of? I have PS3 on Sat HDMI2 and Cable box on Sat Optical 2


----------



## tamahome02000

I like PLIIX Matrix for stereo sources; it seems to put the dialog in all the speakers. Maybe that will help with the volume. You can't PLIIX a 5.1 source on this model. Sometimes I boost the woofer or rears depending on the content, like if the rears have something besides a reverbed version of the fronts.


----------



## Mistafreeze

Update, I purchased the Monoprice stands ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 )that someone recommended and I am sad to say it was a FAILURE!!! I now have to find a new way to mount my fronts and rears...I'm so frustrated. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks in advance.


I had an idea since my stand problem started, I was just wondering would it make a huge difference if I put the two front speakers on my tv stand on each side of the center speaker? Will this take away from the audio or run it together in any way? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Boogsephine

I have my AS720 up for sale on the internet now. I have my Yamaha hooked up again and wish I could have the time I spent trying to get the AS720 to suit my needs.


It did have some good sound but it wasn't near as loud as my Yamaha system and every time I changed over to a different component or turned the unit on, it would always go to "CD Optical 2" and I do mean every time. Whether I was going from watching TV to play 360, it'd go to CD Optical 2.


My living room is big here and I'd have to have the volume nearly maxed out to get anything good especially when watching good blu ray movies.


Overall, it was a decent system but I'm glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## MauiWowwee

After I read your post, I went down to Sears(the only 'electronics store' that we got on Maui) to test it out. They had it set at volume 20, and I could barely hear anything. Cranked it up to around 30ish, and it was still soft to me. I think I'll wait a bit more and save a bit more to buy an Onkyo or Yamaha Receiver.


----------



## Boogsephine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauiWowwee* /forum/post/14898143
> 
> 
> After I read your post, I went down to Sears(the only 'electronics store' that we got on Maui) to test it out. They had it set at volume 20, and I could barely hear anything. Cranked it up to around 30ish, and it was still soft to me. I think I'll wait a bit more and save a bit more to buy an Onkyo or Yamaha Receiver.



That is how mine was. My Yamaha would be on - 14.0 DB (goes up to about +20) and it was too loud for my condo. I watched Ironman Blu-Ray with the AS720 and had the volume at 58 / 60 and it wasn't anything like my old set up. Even though my Yamaha is a different color than the rest of my components, it's MUCH louder than the AS720. Don't get me wrong, it's not a bad system for a bedroom or something smaller, but if you're looking for a full home theater system it definitely isn't what I'd recommend.


Other than the volume issue, I think the receiver was retarded. It would randomly change to other inputs that were not even connected. As I stated in my previous post, it would randomly change to "CD OPTICAL 2". I don't have ANY optical connections going into the receiver. I would be watching TV and it would just change over at random times. Kind of odd.


----------



## xrapidx

I just bought one of these as a HTIB, we get different speakers over here, big floor standing ones.


I also have the HDMI problem with my PS3, quite annoying.


Also, has anyone resolved the sub not working in certain modes? Thanks


Pic of speakers:


----------



## Mistafreeze

Update, I purchased the Monoprice stands ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 )that someone recommended and I am sad to say it was a FAILURE!!! I now have to find a new way to mount my fronts and rears...I'm so frustrated. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks in advance.


I had an idea since my stand problem started, I was just wondering would it make a huge difference if I put the two front speakers on my tv stand on each side of the center speaker? Will this take away from the audio or run it together in any way? Thank you in advance.


----------



## MauiWowwee

I would imagine that it would take away from the surround audio.


----------



## Tortimer

I'm looking for hookup recommendations for my setup. I have a AS720, LN-T5265F Samsung LCD HDTV, HD-DVD A20, BD-P1500 Samsung Blu Ray and a Directv HR-21 DVR. I currently have it hooked up and working but it's a real mess.


I have 3 HDMI inputs on the TV but one is on the side and I don't want to use unless I really have to. I want to use the 2 HDMI on the back of the TV if possible.


Does anyone else have a HD-DVD and a Blu Ray plus Directv DVR hooked up using the AS720? I'm not sure which two between HD-DVD, Blu Ray and Directv DVR should I hookup through the 2 HDMI on the AS720? I hope I'm making sense. Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## tamahome02000

Return it for the sony 7200dh or get an hdmi splitter?


Or else hd dvd video to tv and optical to 720.


----------



## Tortimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14935096
> 
> 
> Return it for the sony 7200dh or get an hdmi splitter?
> 
> 
> Or else hd dvd video to tv and optical to 720.



Can't return the AS720 had it for a long time(over 6 months). I just added the Blu Ray in the last few weeks. Ok that is what I was thinking I will have the Blu Ray and DVR run through the AS720 and the HD-DVD connected to the other HDMI on the TV with optical from the HD-DVD into the 720.


----------



## MauiWowwee

Why not put the HD-DVD player in another room as it's pretty much obsolete.


----------



## Tortimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauiWowwee* /forum/post/14935340
> 
> 
> Why not put the HD-DVD player in another room as it's pretty much obsolete.



I would but I have 2 HDTV's with a HD-DVD player hooked up to both. I have over 50+ HD-DVD movies and really don't want to buy many of them again on Blu Ray even if they were all available which they are not yet. I just purchased a Blu Ray for renting movies. I probably will buy maybe 5-6 new Blu Ray movies a year. I realize HD-DVD movies are not being released anymore but the picture is equal to Blu Ray and why spend more money replacing some of my favorite movies from HD-DVD to Blu Ray especially when I have 2 HD-DVD players that work great.


----------



## xrapidx

Has anyone fixed these two issues:

1.) PS3 "Mode not supported."

2.) When receiving audio thats not specifically 5.1 to 7.1, the sub is not used? I've tried changing the cross-over frequency to as low/high as possible, and the sub is never used. It only works in DVDs, etc. And when doing a speaker test?


Threads a bit long to look for a solution.


Samsung are sending a rep around to my house to inspect the problem tomorrow, and I'd like to show them this thread.


Thanks


----------



## tamahome02000

My subwoofer plays stereo cable channels ok.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrapidx* /forum/post/14945272
> 
> 
> Has anyone fixed these two issues:
> 
> 1.) PS3 "Mode not supported."
> 
> 2.) When receiving audio thats not specifically 5.1 to 7.1, the sub is not used? I've tried changing the cross-over frequency to as low/high as possible, and the sub is never used. It only works in DVDs, etc. And when doing a speaker test?
> 
> 
> Threads a bit long to look for a solution.
> 
> 
> Samsung are sending a rep around to my house to inspect the problem tomorrow, and I'd like to show them this thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks



For 1), I don't think there's a solution yet. I called samsung the other day and they said that the handshaking issues are known, but no solution has been done yet. As to when it would ever get done is still unknown.


----------



## xrapidx

Does Samsung have an amp thats a level up from this? My PS3 does this about 90% of the time when changing games, etc. it gets DAMN annoying.


----------



## xrapidx

With regards to the on/off fix for getting the PS3 "Mode not supported" working - doesn't this have some sort of effect on the lifespan of the receiver?


----------



## xrapidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14945307
> 
> 
> My subwoofer plays stereo cable channels ok.



Just read the entire thread - are your front and center speakers set to small?


Still waiting for Samsung - 16:31 - tomorrow they're going to be dealing with an unhappy client.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrapidx* /forum/post/14949518
> 
> 
> Just read the entire thread - are your front and center speakers set to small?
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Samsung - 16:31 - tomorrow they're going to be dealing with an unhappy client.



Yes. You can boost the level of the woofer, or try different pro logic modes, or plain stereo. I use 'matrix'.


----------



## shiggity80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrapidx* /forum/post/14948915
> 
> 
> With regards to the on/off fix for getting the PS3 "Mode not supported" working - doesn't this have some sort of effect on the lifespan of the receiver?



The issue you are referring to is the "handshaking" problem. It doesn't only happen with the PS3; Xbox 360, Cable boxes, etc all can have that issue.


I would suspect any electronics lose a tiny tiny bit of lifespan every time it's turned on/off, but it's so small that it's negligible.


However, you don't have to hit the on/off button to work around the issue. You can just switch between different functions (like HDMI1 -> HDMI2 -> HDMI1), though I don't know if this applies to everyone. I Just know it works for me.


----------



## xrapidx

Thanks for the replies, I was messing around with the receiver, and noticed something, don't know anyone has experienced the same, I got no handshake issues for about 30minutes after starting everything up - I kept going in and out of games to try recreate it, and was only able to do so after 30minutes, and then it happened quite often - heat maybe?


Thanks - got my sub working now

FL/FR/C/SL/SR/BL/BR all set to small.


Should it just be FL/FR/C ?And the rest large?


----------



## tamahome02000

Maybe if you make the ps3 and the cable tv both 1080i it'll stop. *shrug*


----------



## xrapidx

Can the PS3 upscale games? I don't think you can force certain modes for games.


----------



## Lkr

Is this HTiB still available? Thinking about buying it for Dish receiver , 360, and PS3. All are 720p


----------



## xrapidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lkr* /forum/post/14953899
> 
> 
> Is this HTiB still available? Thinking about buying it for Dish receiver , 360, and PS3. All are 720p



I'm in South Africa - so its just arriving here


----------



## tamahome02000

Trying out component from ps3 to tv. Blu rays look pretty good at 1080i. It won't display dvd's above 480i though. Wierd rule. Hdmi audio was working at first, but then I had to switch to optical. At least I can turn off the tv and keep the sound going.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deifosv* /forum/post/14799851
> 
> 
> I was having similar issue " _Boogsephine Here is the ONLY problem I am having now with my HDMI set up. My 360 plays my stuff in digital since it's using HDMI but my blu-ray player is playing it in Multi-Channel and only using the front speakers.
> 
> 
> I have the blu-ray going into HDMI2 and the 360 into HDMI1 on the receiver. How do I get the blu-ray to get into full digital mode? The previews play in digital, but not the movie._"
> 
> 
> This is my firs HT so I just hooked it up to my ps3 and have been enjoying it for the past 4 months, but suddenly I realized that when I was listening to MP3 stored in my PS3 or just music cds they would only sound through the 2 front speakers and very low bass, however on the receiver screen it would show all speakers and it would say LPMC. I read on the manual about the Matrix option but I could never made it work(whenever it shows LPMC it does not let the user change any options but just bass, trebble and speakers size), today while I was playing with the ps3 settings I decided to go into audio options, select manual setup and remove the check mark from everything(5.1 and 7.1) but the ones saying 2.1, now I can play my music and hear it coming out of all the speakers which is what I wanted, so Boogsephine you my want to check the settings on your devices set it to 2.1 and see what happens, I dont really know how this works but I would assume that when doing this we are basically letting the receiver do the job for deciding, if that is no the case can someone clarify that for me and is that settings ok for watching blue rays, I just tested it with transformers and it seems to be doing what it supposed to, or should I better go into audio settings on my ps3 an select automatic (it will select all the options available) any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. thanks





This was one of my biggest questions, and still have not gotten a clear answer from anyone?


I did the same thing unchecked all that i could and let the Receiver do the decoding. My biggest fear is that unchecking certain things when watching say TRANSFORMERS am i still getting the Dolby TrueHD? I know that the PS3 does the decode and the receiver only PASSES the audio thru...


So does ANYONE know the BEST settings to have the PS3 Audio set to for this receiver, so we can have full Surround when listening to cd/mp3s and still have Dolby TrueHD when watching a Blu-ray????


THANKS


----------



## xrapidx

I bought mine two weeks ago, reported the problem within 7-days, they are aware of the problem (handshaking) and can't offer a solution. I have asked for a refund, which it looks like they are trying to ignore.


Just be glad you're not in South Africa.


----------



## xrapidx

You will not believe this Samsung South Africa are claiming that the system was manufactured to allow the use of only one HDMI cable at a time.










I asked them to explain the use of the HDMI out then, to which they had no answer.


Great, they now want to collect the unit for repairs.


----------



## lordprodigy

Hey guys,


Today for the first time it shows PROTECTION on the screen and shuts down. I have no idea why or how to get around this? Last time it was powered off, it was alright.


Thanks for all suggestions in advance.


----------



## mcbg1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistafreeze* /forum/post/14902044
> 
> 
> Update, I purchased the Monoprice stands ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 )that someone recommended and I am sad to say it was a FAILURE!!! I now have to find a new way to mount my fronts and rears...I'm so frustrated. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> I had an idea since my stand problem started, I was just wondering would it make a huge difference if I put the two front speakers on my tv stand on each side of the center speaker? Will this take away from the audio or run it together in any way? Thank you in advance.



I just got those and my speakers fit perfectly. Took me like 5 minutes to setup my two front speakers.


----------



## Mistafreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcbg1* /forum/post/14976525
> 
> 
> I just got those and my speakers fit perfectly. Took me like 5 minutes to setup my two front speakers.



Are you sitting them on carpet or hardwood floors?


----------



## xrapidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordprodigy* /forum/post/14976484
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Today for the first time it shows PROTECTION on the screen and shuts down. I have no idea why or how to get around this? Last time it was powered off, it was alright.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all suggestions in advance.



The receiver got to hot and shutdown. Is it in a well ventilated space?


It does this to protect the unit.


----------



## lordprodigy

Thank you xrapidx.


The receiver is in a well ventilated (open) area, and its usage has been very minimal for the past month that I have had it. Is this state now permanent? Is there a way to reset this, or I have to call customer support?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## xrapidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordprodigy* /forum/post/14978223
> 
> 
> Thank you xrapidx.
> 
> 
> The receiver is in a well ventilated (open) area, and its usage has been very minimal for the past month that I have had it. Is this state now permanent? Is there a way to reset this, or I have to call customer support?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I was a bit off,there are two causes:

- if the main unit or power transformer overheats

- if speaker terminal is shortened


It's supposed to clear when you turn it back on - if it isn't clearing, you probably have shortened speaker terminal, check the wires.


----------



## mcbg1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistafreeze* /forum/post/14977632
> 
> 
> Are you sitting them on carpet or hardwood floors?



They're on hardwood floors.


----------



## Mistafreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcbg1* /forum/post/14980854
> 
> 
> They're on hardwood floors.



I figured, I bought 3 of these stands(2 for me and a set for a friend) we both had carpet so it was a no go for us.


----------



## mcbg1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistafreeze* /forum/post/14982930
> 
> 
> I figured, I bought 3 of these stands(2 for me and a set for a friend) we both had carpet so it was a no go for us.



Are they not stable enough on carpet? Maybe you could put a piece of wood or tile under the stands... Or just a plain old book.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *southernsaltine* /forum/post/14967433
> 
> 
> this was one of my biggest questions, and still have not gotten a clear answer from anyone?
> 
> 
> I did the same thing unchecked all that i could and let the receiver do the decoding. My biggest fear is that unchecking certain things when watching say transformers am i still getting the dolby truehd? I know that the ps3 does the decode and the receiver only passes the audio thru...
> 
> 
> So does anyone know the best settings to have the ps3 audio set to for this receiver, so we can have full surround when listening to cd/mp3s and still have dolby truehd when watching a blu-ray????
> 
> 
> Thanks



anyone??


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernSaltine* /forum/post/14988512
> 
> 
> anyone??



You can't. It's a known bug in the ps3.


----------



## SouthernSaltine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14988549
> 
> 
> You can't. It's a known bug in the ps3.



You cant what????


I asked what are the best settings...


----------



## tamahome02000

For full surround for a cd or mp3 you have to set the ps3 to stereo, and then use something like pro logic iix on the receiver to matrix the rest of the channels. For dolby truehd you have to set the ps3 to 5.1.


----------



## xrapidx

Returned mine after long fights - I'll monitor this thread to see if someone finds a fix for the handshaking issue.


----------



## cdmolter

New owner of 720 (25 days) no major problems during setup, but the receiver cuts out time to time during movies. Have bd1500 hdmi'd to rcvr hdmi'd to Sam ln42 lcd. When i had br hooked to tv, had no issues, when I hooked up 720the audio drops out every once in a while for about 5 seconds when watching dvd's, very annoying. any one have this issue? The sound is excellant for radio, or regular tv watching.


I read most posts and to those for mounting, I put a screw in the corner about six inches down from top and put speaker on screw. holds well and is easy to remove if necessary.


----------



## jrizzle77

Was curious to see if anyone has had this problem :


I'm currently not getting a good feed from my PS3. This basically started out of the blue. I thought there may have been something with the cable box involved and i rebooted that , which temporarily fixed the issue but its back. I've also tried switching hdmi cables, plugging directly into tv.


Basically when i switch the input to the PS3 (i've tried it in both dvd and sat) my video looks like the attachment (Distorted feed and audio does come through once in a while).


When i have the PS3 in by itself it works perfectly. Cable Box (SciAtl 8300HDC) works perfectly either way when both are connected and by itself.


Would appreciate any help, if anyone knows whats going on, b/c the samsung reps didn't know a thing.


If I had to, I may try and use an optical cable for audio on the ps3 and plug video directly into tv. But will this downgrade the audio quality (will hdaudio still pass through an optic?)?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## HenryKrinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrapidx* /forum/post/15001678
> 
> 
> Returned mine after long fights - I'll monitor this thread to see if someone finds a fix for the handshaking issue.



Try turning the TV on 1st, AS720 then whatever you are viewing...I figured that out on day 1 and never have a problem with the remotes.


----------



## xrapidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HenryKrinkle* /forum/post/15070888
> 
> 
> Try turning the TV on 1st, AS720 then whatever you are viewing...I figured that out on day 1 and never have a problem with the remotes.



Tried that - didn't work.


Also, I run a media center, which is always on, so I can't turn it on after the TV..


----------



## deifosv

I got the benqw500 for my birthday so I connected my as720 receiver to it, I got the xbox and ps3 going through HDMI.


when I switched to the ps3 it is fine, but when I switched to the xbox it recognizes the connection and everything on the top says 720p but I get black screen on the wall, If I put a dvd then I get image and I can go back to the dashboard just fine, if I switch back to the ps3 ps3 works great if I switch back to xbox dashboard or game I only see black screen if a movie is playing it switches fine.


anybody has this problem?

I guess is a handshake issue and I will have to use component cable to connect the xbox directly to the projector so I dont have to switch inputs on receiver but on projector.

I was just wondering if anybody else is having the same issue and found a way to get it working since it would be the ideal way to be able to switch on the receiver and go HDMI with everything.


I also got stands a Future shop which work pretty good for those speakers.

check them out for anyone looking for stands


----------



## bigvinny

my TV and Blu-Ray are Samsung but shoponkyo has the refurbished Onkyo HT-S7100 7.1 HTIB for $430 shipped, includes the SR606 receiver that decodes DTS-MA and TrueHD and 4 HDMI inputs.


I might be changing my mind and going with Onkyo if people continue to have problems with the AS720


----------



## KNace

My handshaking issues haven't been bad at all. I have a Harmony One remote that turns my Pio Plasma on 1st then the amp then the source (PS3, Wii, Cable Box). The only time that the amp has "issues", as we have talked about is with the HDMI ports. I have noticed that when I have the PS3 on and it plays a game and changes resolutions it sometimes goes to a blank screen or no sound (this is pretty rare). The way I work around it is changing the amp mode to AUX then back to DVD. This way it changes completely off the HDMIs. It seems to reset the receiver and then ta-da!


I love the amp, it has been doing great for us. The sound it makes on everything is awesome. I know the handshaking has made some change to other systems. For me, I wouldn't return this unit for a minor issue that comes up from time to time.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

If anyone has a set of speakers (2). I am looking to add to my system, please get a hold of me..


I emailed samsung from the link earlier in this thread, but got no answer (spam filter might have tagged it).


----------



## tamahome02000

Seems to work better if you disable 1080p.


----------



## wrxdrunkie

guys, sometimes you have to turn the receiver off then back on, same with tv, I get a black picture all of the time between changing sources, from component-hdmi for instance. this is normally fixed by turning the receiver off and then back on.


----------



## Wayne64SS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No_Style* /forum/post/14375722
> 
> 
> For my system, there were times that the volume would increase randomly regardless of input. It's rare, though.



any ideas on this... mine NEVER did it, but I recently unlplugged it from the wall (had to move everything for new tv stand and tv) and now it randomly sends the volume sky high. Its really really annoying.


----------



## brysow

Any issues with heat ? I don't have a lot of room for heat dispersal (using a wooden console from Crate and Barrel). I will have Sam. BD P2500 hooked to Sam. 46A650 so I would in theory like the AnyNet+ functions. I'm not in a hurry though and the syncing sounds concerning since it sounds like it is doing the exact opposite of what it's supposed to do... But the Onkyo's and others seem to run super hot for where my unit would be so I'm rooting for it. Any word if there is a newer offering down the line ? This receiver does look sweet


----------



## solidsnakeiv

I have a question about my new ht-as720s system....I want to plug in a ps3 and a hr-22 directv hd dvr....both via hdmi.....well when i plug in the ps3 into the hdmi1 dvd slot it works fine....but i cant get the hd dvr to work on hdmi2 slot....i have it turned to sat hdmi on the settings, but no picture or sound....somebody please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brysow* /forum/post/15211344
> 
> 
> Any issues with heat ? I don't have a lot of room for heat dispersal (using a wooden console from Crate and Barrel). I will have Sam. BD P2500 hooked to Sam. 46A650 so I would in theory like the AnyNet+ functions. I'm not in a hurry though and the syncing sounds concerning since it sounds like it is doing the exact opposite of what it's supposed to do... But the Onkyo's and others seem to run super hot for where my unit would be so I'm rooting for it. Any word if there is a newer offering down the line ? This receiver does look sweet



Mine is very good with heat. The case on this is deceptively huge. The components inside take up very little for such a large case.


----------



## strachanjm

Does anyone know how many watts and ohms these speakers are rated for? I can't seem to find this information anywhere. Thanks in advance.


Edit: To be clear, I am very disappointed this with receiver (handshaking issues, I need more hdmi inputs and more assignable video inputs), but I'm happy with the sound I've heard from these speakers and with their look. I would like to just buy a new receiver, and not buy new speakers, but I don't know if that is an option or not.


----------



## HAPPIOUR

I want to get this system, but would like to knowif this system would work well with a Samsung 52" 750 and a PS3? I also have a Cox Cable HD Box. Would I just plug the PS3 and Cox box into the Reciever and then the reciever into the TV using all HDMI cables? Thank You


----------



## hitek0007

I have my hd cable box connected to this receiver through hdmi, and then the receiver to the TV through hdmi, but the cable box says it is not HDCP compliant. How do I fix this? Thanks


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/15288138
> 
> 
> I want to get this system, but would like to knowif this system would work well with a Samsung 52" 750 and a PS3? I also have a Cox Cable HD Box. Would I just plug the PS3 and Cox box into the Reciever and then the reciever into the TV using all HDMI cables? Thank You



Cable box to reciever (HDMI)

PS3 to reciever (HDMI)

then

reciever out to LCD IN (HDMI)


Works fine but SOMETIMES you will get a "mode not supported" when trying to use the PS3, when this happens, turn off the reciever then turn it back on and it works right away! never happens again untill you turn eveything off.


I love the sound/look! would be the perfect system if it din't do that mode not supported thing, but that only VERY MINOR to me.


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Thanks Beerman...I can't wait to get the as720.


Is anyone using the AS720 with the Rocketfish wireless from Best Buy?How is it working for you? Thanks


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Is there any thing I need to change in the PS3 to get the reciever, cable box, PS3 and the Samsung A750 LCD to work correctly Together?


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/15315828
> 
> 
> Is there any thing I need to change in the PS3 to get the reciever, cable box, PS3 and the Samsung A750 LCD to work correctly Together?



Just in the sound settings... you would want to use LPCM (called PCM in the PS3).


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Thanks KNace...


----------



## slushslush

i have my system hooked up. but i cant figure out how to hook all 6 of my cords for my xbox 360 to the receiver. Also. when i turn the receiver off and then the tv off. when i turn it back off. it takes it off of sat stero and puts it on a diff one. how do i fix this so i dont have to change it back everytime to get my sound.


i also am using 1 monster hdmi from my blueray player to the receiver, and another monster hdmi from the receiver to the tv.


for some reason the only way i can get sound thru the speaker systems is in sat stereo. can anyone help me?


thanks in advance.



here are my 4 systems


HT-AS720 - sound system.

BDP1500 - blueray

LN40A750 - lcd full 1080p 120hz

xbox360 - 1st generation.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slushslush* /forum/post/15341927
> 
> 
> i have my system hooked up. but i cant figure out how to hook all 6 of my cords for my xbox 360 to the receiver. Also. when i turn the receiver off and then the tv off. when i turn it back off. it takes it off of sat stero and puts it on a diff one. how do i fix this so i dont have to change it back everytime to get my sound.
> 
> 
> i also am using 1 monster hdmi from my blueray player to the receiver, and another monster hdmi from the receiver to the tv.
> 
> 
> for some reason the only way i can get sound thru the speaker systems is in sat stereo. can anyone help me?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> here are my 4 systems
> 
> 
> HT-AS720 - sound system.
> 
> BDP1500 - blueray
> 
> LN40A750 - lcd full 1080p 120hz
> 
> xbox360 - 1st generation.



I'll give this one a stab... 1st off if you are hooking 5 or 6 cords up to the receiver, that isn't going to happen. It sounds like you are using a component cable for your x-box. The receiver does not support that. So, you will need to hook up the component video cables directly through the TV, then the audio cables through the receiver.


As for the HDMI... it sounds like when you hit the SAT button things are happy, but the DVD button does not work? Try hitting the DVD button, then the "Input Mode" button. It will cycle it through the different settings, you obviously want HDMI.


If I missed the mark here let me know.


----------



## slushslush

well, when i power up my blueray it auto changes my tv to the hdmi blue ray, then the av receiver also changes to some different sound setting aswell.


but when im done watching the movie and i turn my blueray off, the tv comes back on automatically, but there is no sound. and i have to manually put it back onto sat analog. and i think i know wat your saying about the xbox.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slushslush* /forum/post/15345404
> 
> 
> well, when i power up my blueray it auto changes my tv to the hdmi blue ray, then the av receiver also changes to some different sound setting aswell.
> 
> 
> but when im done watching the movie and i turn my blueray off, the tv comes back on automatically, but there is no sound. and i have to manually put it back onto sat analog. and i think i know wat your saying about the xbox.



Sounds like you are using the Anynet perhaps? I don't know. I use a Harmony One remote and all is right with the world


----------



## Zachstar

Code:


Code:


Hello all.

I have recently purchased this unit for room PC audio after seeing it used with great success in the main room.

However I have run into a serious problem.

After hooking it up and connecting it to my PC at once I noticed I was only getting sound from one side of the entire room. Worried that this was a wire problem I checked several sources.

5.1 DVD audio from the computer is fine.
FM radio good and clean
etc...

But on PCM audio from the computer it thinks it is funny to play BOTH channels on the right side. I can confirm this by moving the slider. One side it plays left side audio on the right. Other it plays right on right and both it plays both on right which is just not good.

This is not a problem with the computer. For on the other amp it was working perfectly with no flaws.

This is a deal breaker for me. If I can't get this fixed this amp is useless.

EDIT


Well looks like it wasnt the AMP afterall. My bad luck caused the card to screw up during the transfer. After software reinstall and screwing with the card itself. I have the sound back.


MP3s sound like crap of course but thats life. Atleast the games will sound correct now.


----------



## slushslush

anyone know how to hook an xbox 360 to the av receiver?


my xbox came with cords that on one end have red green blue, then it splits and has red yellow white.


thanks in advance.


----------



## Zachstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slushslush* /forum/post/15366718
> 
> 
> anyone know how to hook an xbox 360 to the av receiver?
> 
> 
> my xbox came with cords that on one end have red green blue, then it splits and has red yellow white.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



This receiver does not have component inputs. So no right off the bat.


However, If your 360 has an HDMI port you can hook it up to the receiver.


----------



## slushslush

i dont know if i have an hdmi port is a first gen 360.

oh well. thanks anyways.


here is another question.


now when i go to play my xbox. and then go to the channel for it. it plays the cable sounds and not xbox sounds.


but i can play the games.


----------



## Zachstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slushslush* /forum/post/15374346
> 
> 
> i dont know if i have an hdmi port is a first gen 360.
> 
> oh well. thanks anyways.
> 
> 
> here is another question.
> 
> 
> now when i go to play my xbox. and then go to the channel for it. it plays the cable sounds and not xbox sounds.
> 
> 
> but i can play the games.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-De...edia_Interface


----------



## gerundify

I'm looking for some help with an issue that I'm having with my system connected to an HTPC (Asus p5n7a-vm) using Vista Ultimate x64.


Very regularly after resuming from paused media the sound output will be very tinny and distorted. To be clear, it sounds great until I pause it, and once I resume it, it sounds like I'm playing music through my clock radio.


This happens with MPC, Zoom Player, WMP, Songbird, Itunes, and all sorts of media, including x264 video, divx video, mp3, aac, and blu-ray discs - I have not found a type of media or player where this does not happen.


I have tried several different drivers for my PC with no effect. I think it is related to the HTiB because restarting the computer will have no effect, nothing seems to restore it until I cycle the receiver on and off.


I am connected through HDMI, and I do not have any other computer system capable of outputting to the receiver to test.


This does not occur while watching TV, or playing either Wii or Xbox360. While I'm not certain that this is the best thread to post it, I'm hoping that there will be some idea of a possible fix for this issue, as it is fairly annoying


----------



## Wheezy13

Hey everyone, I'm new to the whole surround sound setup but I've got a few questions about this receiver. Currently I have a Samsung LNT4071F, and the current connections I have to the TV are an Xbox 360 (HDMI), Samsung BD player (HDMI; I forget the model, but it's the lousy one that was bundled with my TV -- the one that can't be updated to the newer BD standards







), and an HD cable box (component).


Having just realized that this receiver has no component inputs, I'm wondering how (if at all possible) I would be able to hook up my HD cable box to the receiver (assuming that the two HDMI inputs will already be occupied by the previously mentioned devices) so I can make use of 5.1 surround sound. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aamo

Is it worth getting the extended warranty on something like this? i never know and don't want to have the thing break on me 13 months after i buy it and one month after manufactures warranty runs out.


----------



## SmokeWatcher

WOW...48 pages of reading....my brain hurts!










I bought my HT-AS720ST for $165 last week at a CC that was one day away from closing it's doors. I couldn't pass it up! It was the display model and the only thing missing was the remote, but I have a Harmony 880 so all is good. I have two questions that were touched on in the past threads, but either they were not answered or I just missed them.


First is with HDMI passthru...

I have a blu-ray drive in my HTPC, and it's connected via HDMI to the receiver then to my HL-R4667W TV. The PC's resolution is 1280x720 (TVs native resolution) and when playing a Blu-ray DVD directly to the TV, I get a true HD picture, but when I pass it thru the receiver (for sound) there is a noticeable drop in picture quality...looks more like standard DVD. Is there any way to correct this without routing the video directly to the TV?


Second is with sound...

With the HTPC connected via HDMI, the display on the receiver shows "DVD PLIIx", and from what I've read (or think I've read), it's receiving stereo from the source and the receiver is converting it to 5.1? The PC is set to 5.1 surround sound and it outputs via HDMI along with the video. I just want the truest sound I can get, without too many "conversions".


It might be set up just fine sound-wise because it does sound great (a friend actually set it up for me), but I may have confused myself reading all these threads, terms and such. This is my first experience with surround sound.


Thanx for your help in advance!


----------



## SmokeWatcher

From what I've researched so far, LPCM is used for HDMI audio, so that explains why my system is using DVD PLIIx to decode it. If it works...leave it alone I suppose. I still wish I has a solution for the degradation of the video signal though.


----------



## kppolich

My Equipment:

TV- Samsung 46A550

Game- X360 (HDMI)

Blu Ray Player (Samsung 1500) (HDMI)


I am interested in getting the AS720, but my blu ray player only decodes True HD, not DTS-HD, so would that just leave me with another audio playback option with blu rays that are formatted in DTS-HD audio format? Like play in one of the other DTS formats this receiver/HTIB supports?


Also, there have been no "handshake" issues between my TV and Blu ray player, Anynet+ has been flawless, but i have heard bad things about the compatability with this receiver. Have there been any improvements to the firmware or any news on future HTIB's by samsung that follow along this style?


Also, on the website under Full Spec> it says this unit doesnt support ANYNET+ is this true?


----------



## bigvinny

kppolich:


your 1500 should decode DTS-HD but not DTS-Master Audio, even though it does not decode MA you will still get the DTS core, I have the same problem with my 1400 , but it sounds good to me even through 5.1 analog.


----------



## kppolich

thanks bigvin, how noticable (sp?) of a difference is there sound quality wise between True HD and one of the DTS formats? I am asking bc i have never heard True HD signal.


----------



## gobluejd

Ok my head hurts from reading all this. But I need some help which may or may not have been answered.


Set-up:

52" 750 Series Samsung HDMI to 720

PS3 HDMI to 720

Directv HD-DVR HDMI to 720


Few issues:


First I have the handshake issue with the PS3, I understand to shut 720 on/off.


When switching channels on my HD DVR, sometimes the screen goes blank. Turning everything on/off sometimes works. However I am noticing it is the Directv DVR is possibly causing the issues when channels are different resolutions. Is this right? Do I have something not set right. It is very irritating.


Also do you have to use HDMI-CEC cables? I know for the anynet feature you need to, but is all this handshaking issue because of people NOT using HDMI-CEC?


Please help. I like this unit but the turning on/off for the PS3 stinks.


----------



## toysareforboys

Well, I searched around on the internet for a HTiB set that would do what I needed, and the AS720 seemed to be all I neeeded. Most of the reviews were good, except for some complaints the sub wouldn't go up loud enough (I have NO IDEA what the hell they were talking about, I run the sub on level 0 and the volume on the back at about 75% and it's absolutly insane! I'd hate to see it at +10 and full on the back!)


I went to futureshop and they had a set on display and hooked up. I listened to some retarded christmas song DVD on it and I have to admit, it was one of the worst sounding sets on display (even worse then the $99 Insignia HTiB set at BestBuy ). I remember reading on here that it sounded like crap in the store but great in your house, but I couldn't justify spending $679 plus tax on something that sounded so terrible.


Luckily I was able to find a set on sale and then price match it and got a crazy price so they ended coming home with me










I just setup the AS720 HTiB set yesturday and boy is it amazing! We had a crappy old RCA HTiB which didn't have Dolby 5.1, only ProLogic. Because I got a Sonly PS3 and Rogers HighDef PVR for christmas, I wanted an HDMI switching AV receiver and new speakers (especially a new sub, the 6.5" passive unit just wasn't cutting it anymore).


I was able to pickup a brand new set of AS720's for $371 plus tax and for that price I just couldn't pass them up.


I was able to get that price by doing the following:

Future Shop was selling the AS720's for $679.99 and they had a few in stock. BestBuy was selling them for $399.99 but had no stock (in their stores anyways, but their website showed stock ), so I was able to print out the BestBuy website showing stock and take it in to future shop and they match the price, plus take off 10% of the difference... $680 - $400 = $280 x 10% = $28 so $399 - $28 = $371.99 plus tax.


I had ALL KINDS of trouble setting it up and I'm a computer tech!! I connected the new speakers and receiver using all the same cables as the old RCA receiver (other then a new subwoofer cable), and I couldn't get any output out of the subwoofer at all!! The only way I could get the sub to work was to hit the "stereo" button on the remote (so it shows Left Front, Right Front, and sub on the display), AND THEN TURN THE POWER OFF TO THE RECEIVER, TURN IT BACK ON, AND THEN THE SUB WOULD WORK! How retarded was that? I was almost ready to pack it up and take it back... but I read the manual and went through the speaker setup, and as soon as I changed my front speakers to "small" instead of "large", BOOM, the sub came to life. I canged the rears to small and disabled the "surroud rear" set (for 7.1 i guess). I was now able to play DVD's (Dobly Digital 2.1??? wtf is that?? I thought all DVD's were 5.1!!!) and BluRay (yay, 5.1 DTS







).


Next problem came when I tried to watch T.V. in high def. I stuck on National Geographic HD and the sound blew me away! Even for an 8" sub it was plenty loud and deep, but just a little muddier then I would have liked it (I'm a car audio nut, so like my subs tight). I messed with the crossover (which settings I found out only adjust the sound to the mids/highs, not the sub) and levels but just couldn't get it they way I liked it. In the middle of me messing around with the sub it kicked out and wouldn't come back on again! When I looked at the display on the receiver it was only showing Fronts and Sub, like 2.1. The T.V. was on a commercial. As soon as the show came back on all 6 lights lit up, but no sound from the sub







. Turn the receiver off and back on fixed the problem, 5.1 with the sub working, but I'd have to do that every time it went to commercial. After screwing around for a few hours I gave up and went to hooking up my media PC. I ran the coaxial digital out to the receiver, and set it up as "CD" on the receiver (it sucks you can't change the names of the inputs). Unfortunatly when I enabled "true 5.1 digital output" on my crappy realtek soundcard, the sound just kept repeating like a broken record. When I have it in "digial plus analog" output, it sounds fine but only the fronts and sub light up on the amp. In true digital it shows all 6 but the audio is screwed. I put the amp in the "NEO16" mode for the output from my computer and it sounds great even if it really is faking the 6 channels. I'll probably pickup a PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series card (only $99, can't pass that up and what the hell good is that MiniPciXpress slot good for anyway?) and run 7.1 analog audio cables to the Samsung receiver. No issues with decoding then







.


Magically the NEO16 setting fixed the problem with my Rogers High Def PVR box too. When it goes to a goofy commercial the amp switches to NEO16, and when the show comes back on it switches back to digital







. The sub stays on the whole time. Sweeeeeeet.


I went out and bought a replacement sub (Velodyne 12" DLS-4000R) and the adjustability of it blows away the Samsung 8" sub anyday. You know when your sub comes with it's own remote control, it's serious







.


Super happy with the Samsung unit. Some goofy decoding problems with output to the subwoofer, do they really need to make it that big??, looks sexy but I'd like to be able to disable the blue LED ring around the power light, without dimming the main display, and keep it disabled permenantly. I'll probably pull the cover off and snip the power to the LED(s) that light it up.


The samsung speakers absolutely BLEW ME AWAY. Listen to Britney Spears - Pieces Of Me on this system (even with the stock sub). WOW. Neo16 mode set to Music (or Cinema if you want to hear Britney sing out of the center speaker) and it sounds just wonderful.


Anyway, sorry for such a long first post. If you have the chance to get these (especially for $400 or under), don't delay. Even though they sound like crap in the store, it will blow you away in your home.


-Jamie M.
*(P.S. Who would like to trade my used for 2 hours Samsung 8" powered sub from the AS720 set for a pair of your almost new or new AS720 satellite speakers? I know some of you just use the receiver with your own speakers, so might have an extra set of satellites kicking around







. I'm just itching to get the 7.1 setup!!!)*


----------



## bigvinny

kppolich:


like I said I have a Bd-P1400 and use the 5.1 channel for audio, and from what I have heard this is how I rank the audio formats:


LPCM/PCM - crystal clear sound


DTS-HD - my player won't decode MA just HD, but it still sounds great.


True HD- sometimes sounds a little muffled and you have to bump the volume up a few notches, but depends on the movie, since The Dark Knight sounded great.


----------



## toysareforboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerundify* /forum/post/15375232
> 
> 
> after resuming from paused media the sound output will be very tinny and distorted.



I also had a similar problem. I did some research and it turns out that my sound cards digital out (I was using coaxial, not optical) "goes to sleep" if no audio is being played for a period of time. When the audio resumed there would be a very slight delay (like .25 seconds) and then the audio would be very flat and tinny like you describe. Rebooting the computer fixed the problem every time.


A work around (at least on my onboard Realtek sound card) was to turn on "Karaoke 2 channel analog effects" in the Realtek HD Control Panel. For some reason that setting keeps the SPDIF port active constantly and I have no more problems with pausing audio, etc.


BUT, when I turned on my computer speakers (analog, 2 channel) they sound REALLY wacked out because of the "karaoke" setting. I never use them anyway, so it's not an issue for me but this work around might not work for all people.


I'm installing a $64 Auzentech X-Plosion 7.1 Cinema sound card (with 6 upgraded Burr Brown OPA2134PA analog OPAMP's







) and will be running 8 analog cables to my Samsung receiver... should be sweeeet










I'll let you know if that card solves the pausing audio issue once and for all










-Jamie M.


----------



## fullmetalparka

I picked up an AS720 at Best Buy for $399 on Boxing Day, along with an Acer 24" P224W with 2 HDMI inputs (this is going to be my little bedroom setup.) The set-up wasn't all that difficult (the hardest part was learning how to switch between inputs,) until I tried setting up my laptop and Xbox 360. I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 that has an HDMI out. I grabbed an HDMI cable and plugged it into the receiver. The screen on the laptop flashed a couple times, and told me I was connected to a TV through HDMI, except I wasn't seeing anything on my monitor. The monitor did wake from sleep once it was connected though, just that there was no picture. I know the HDMI port on my laptop is good, because I plugged it into a friend's 60" TV and it worked fine at 1920 x 1080 resolution. Right now, I'm running 1920 x 1080 on the monitor from the laptop over VGA, but I'd like to have HDMI working.


After giving up on the laptop, I tried setting up the Xbox with the AS720. I plugged in an HDMI cable from the Xbox to the AS720. No joy. Once again, the monitor did wake from sleep once I turned the Xbox on, but there was no picture. I heard that the AS720 has some handshake issues, so I tried turning the Xbox on first and then the AS720 and vice versa, but all that did was make my monitor go magenta (the entire picture was just solid magenta, not just tinted.) I also had no audio. Now, I know the monitor isn't the problem, as I plugged the Xbox directly into the monitor over HDMI and had a perfect 1080p picture. So I plugged the Xbox directly into the monitor over HDMI and changed the video settings to 480p, 4:3, Standard Reference Levels, RGB Color Space. I plugged the Xbox back into the AS720, and lo and behold, the video and audio started to work, except it was still in 480p, so I went to change the video settings. I kept the color space settings (no need to change,) set the reference level to Expanded (no problems there,) changed the picture to 16:9 (worked fine,) but then I tried to change the resolution to 1080p. Once again, the video went blank (monitor was still awake, with no messages like "No Input" or "Mode Not Supported") and the audio was gone. The settings reverted back to 480p and everything was fine again. Right now I'm stuck running it at 720p or 1080i, as I can't use 1080p. So far, I can't find anyone else with the same problem as me. It sounds like my receiver is having trouble with 1080p signals. Any suggestions for getting 1080p working?


Besides the video problem, everything else works good, and it sounds pretty great.


----------



## L3X

Hey everyone,


I've been using the HT-AS720S for several months and I really like it. I have run into a problem because I just purchased a PS3. So now I have:


HT-AS720S

HL-T5687S

Xbox 360 (HDMI)

PS3 (HDMI)

Time Warner Cable Box (HDMI)

Wii


My issue is that I only have two inputs for digital audio on my receiver. This means that I will not be able to get digital audio from all 3 HDMI devices unless I just run Optical Out from my HL-T5687S to my HT-AS720S. Is this correct?


Also, I am having issues with getting any sound from my receiver when connecting my HL-T5687S to my HT-AS720S through Optical Out. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## toysareforboys

Plug your XBox and PS3 into the two HDMI inputs on the back of the receiver. Plug the Time Warner HDMI cable directly into your TV. Run the optical out of the Time Warner HDMI box to the Optical Input on the AS720 receiver. Set that up under "CD" (use the Input Select button on your remote when on CD to select Optical 1). Set the DVD function as the PS3 (say HDMI 1, use the same input select button when on DVD), set the XBox 360 as SAT function (same thing, use input select to pick HDMI 2).


I am unsure how the Wii connects, but if it's got a Digital Coaxial output you could run that to the Digital In on the AS720 and then just rotate the CD input from Optical 1 to Digital to go between the cable box and the Wii. If the Wii has Component Out you could run that directly to the T.V.


In the end I ended up getting a 3x1 HDMI auto switcher and it works wonders. I don't even know it's there. I got my XBOX, PS3 and Rogers HD PVR all connected to it, one hdmi cable going to the AS720.









http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmi-auto-switch.html 


I picked one up for $45 used on EBay.


-Jamie M.


----------



## L3X

I just tried that out and I am unable to select Optical from the CD option. Only coaxial and analog. I believe you can only select Optical for DVD and SAT.


----------



## toysareforboys

Hmmm. Strange. Keep in mind you can only have "optical" assigned to one "device" at a time. I just checked, and I can set "Optical 1" to any device except VCR:



LICK FOR HIGH RES! 


-Jamie M.


----------



## biggz1

guys i know this sounds weak i even checked the posts couldnt find anything i just got my system ...samsung htas720........52" 7 series lcd ....bd p-1500 bluray..directv dvr10....my problem is i would like a good hookup using hdmi cables ...you would have to be very clear on the hookup because i dont have much of a clue...i would unplug everyting now and start from scratch...i should say i am up and runnng now but watching tv i am only getting 2 speakers to play in dvd mode all the speakers come alive dont know why or how..i would like to have a hookup where all the speakers are playing whether tv or dvd....i would appreciate proper settings for the reciever for best sound also...also when using harmony one remote it switches the reciever to right setting to hear tv but the reciever switches to another setting on its on then i cant hear tv i would have to switch it back manually any body knows why it does that...thanks anyone who can help i really need it its my first home setup...im truly lost cant afford best buy geeks at this time....i almost want to get rid of it im in over my head...


----------



## toysareforboys

When watching TV and your TV box (satellite, cable, etc.) is connected to the AS720 receiver by HDMI, Optical, or Coax, the AS720 will default to "stereo" for non surround sound feeds. I like to enable "NEO6" on whatever input is coming from your TV box. That way if you go to say Nation Geographic which is DTS 5.1, it'll switch to 5.1, when it goes to commercial and it's only 2.1, it'll put on NEO6 mode and you'll still get fake surround sound out of all your speakers.


I hope that makes sense










-Jamie M.


----------



## L3X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toysareforboys* /forum/post/15420018
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Strange. Keep in mind you can only have "optical" assigned to one "device" at a time. I just checked, and I can set "Optical 1" to any device except VCR:
> 
> 
> 
> LICK FOR HIGH RES!
> 
> 
> -Jamie M.



Strange. It won't let me do that. Maybe there is a newer version where this was changed. Right now DVD is set to HDMI 1 and SAT is set to HDMI 2. Those appear to be the only two that I am able to select optical with. Anyone else know why this could be?


----------



## Mahones

Hi Guys, I hope one of you can help me out with this problem.


I currently have my Xbxox360 and my Blu_Ray player plugged into the 2 HDMI inputs on the AS-720 reciever. Everything was working flawlessly until I plugged the optical audio out from my Samsung LCD to the optical audio in (Anynet+) input on the reciever. The tv now puts out great surround when i watch digital cable, but now when I play xbox i get popping in the speakers. If I mute the tv, the popping goes away.


Anyone have any idea why the amp is not liking this optical audio hookup, should I try running the optical audio straight out of the cable box instead


Thanks everyone


----------



## toysareforboys

HDMI carries all of your audio for those two devices. I would never run the optical audio out of your TV to the receiver! Run the optical audio out from your digital cable box directly to the amp. If your cable box has optical and coaxial you could run coaxial to the receiver, optical to the T.V., if you still wanted to use the TV speakers. I don't believe the AS720 receiver will output sound out of the HDMI cable (but I havn't tested that) when it's on "CD Optical" mode.


My T.V. only outputs stereo out of it's "optical out", and was in PCM mode (which was causing popping) and had no option to change it to bitstream mode (or vice versa, can't remember). I don't use my T.V. speakers at all now, just the surround sound 24/7










-Jamie M.


----------



## wildcat0124

First post here. Just purchased the samsung AS720 - sound is great for my average size apt and living room, have a sammy LNT5265 and a PS3 hooked up - great buy for the money. Although this system does not have an ipod hook up, is there a way to hook up my laptop to the avr in order to play mp3 files? I don't have an HDMI connection on my laptop, just your standard headphone jack. This system compliments my sammy TV and I'd hate to swap it for the Onkyo I've been eyeing that has the ipod dock. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks

Wildcat


----------



## toysareforboys

Use a 3.5mm to RCA style "Y" cable to run from the headphone jack in your laptop to the VCR red/white inputs on the back of the AS720. Play all the MP3's you want no problem







. Neo6 mode (if it lets you on the VCR inputs) will give you 5.1 from your two channel input.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Belki...oductDetail.do 











While you're at it, run the VGA out on your laptop to the VGA in on the TV and watch some music videos instead










-Jamie M.


----------



## rds912

Ok here is my system:

sam bd-p2550

sam HT-AS720

sam HL61A750

sci antlanta 8300HD cable box


Here are my questions.


1) if I hook everything up with HDMI cables through the 720 will I still get a picture and audio on my TV with the reciever off?


2) is there any loss in picture when going through the 720


3) what settings for audio out should i usa on the BD-P2550


Thanks for the help


----------



## wildcat0124

Thanks toys - I had a 3.5mm cable and it worked when hooking it up to to "VCR" and "AUX" connection.


An issue I'm now having is with the volume level of the system. After listening to MP3's via my laptop through the receiver, the sound is muffled and you can barely hear anything when cranked up to max volume. The same goes for regular TV volume - I have it at a constant 40 (volume level is 0-60) and the volume sounds way too low for me. Could this simply be due to the the lack of quality of the AS720? DVR and PS3 are hooked up via HDMI through the receiver and TV. Anyone have ideas why i'm having problems with the volume level?


----------



## toysareforboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rds912* /forum/post/15455474
> 
> 
> 1) if I hook everything up with HDMI cables through the 720 will I still get a picture and audio on my TV with the reciever off?



No. When the receiver is off, I get no "passthrough" on any HDMI connections, which is pretty stupid if you ask me. I just leave the AS720 turned on but muted if I want to watch TV with TV speakers, and everything works fine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rds912* /forum/post/15455474
> 
> 
> 2) is there any loss in picture when going through the 720?



I havn't noticed any, but I only have a 720p TV, so maybe at 1080p there might be issues, but remember, it's a digital signal. It's usually perfect or really messed up, no in between.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rds912* /forum/post/15455474
> 
> 
> 3) what settings for audio out should i use on the BD-P2550?



Try both PCM and bitstream. Listen at high volume for any clicks, pops or hiss (especially in the rear surround speakers). Make sure the AS720 shows the full 5.1 speakers when playing a bluray movie. Press the "stereo" button on the AS720 remote and then hit it again to switch back to digital, make sure it doesn't say NEO6 mode or anything when you switch it.


-Jamie M.


----------



## toysareforboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildcat0124* /forum/post/15458774
> 
> 
> Thanks toys - I had a 3.5mm cable and it worked when hooking it up to to "VCR" and "AUX" connection.



Sweet. Glad to hear it worked!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildcat0124* /forum/post/15458774
> 
> 
> Anyone have ideas why i'm having problems with the volume level?



Nope, I just checked it with my media PC.


Playing " Lil Wayne - Lollipop Remix " on my media PC (connected like your laptop except to the 7.1 channel analog input, but I checked it, sounds the same on AUX too), and it was MIND BLOWINGLY LOUD at 40!! All of my speaker levels in the AS720 are at "0". A "very loud" listening level would be 30 to 35, and I would normally listen to it at 25. Any louder then 25 and the sub rattles my wood paneling wall like crazy!? I've opened that song in an audio editing program and it's "normalized" (maximum volume without clipping) so download it and use it as a test.


Have you checked ALL of the volume settings on your PC? (double click the grey speaker in the lower right, make sure they are all at max).


What program are you playing your MP3's in? Some programs (like Windows Media Player, ick) have their own volume control that does not affect the main volume settings under the grey speaker.


As a test, install the K-Lite Codec Pack , leave all settings default, just next next next, finish, etc. It will install Media Player Classic. Open Media Player Classic, click View, Options, Audio Switcher. Put a checkmark in Normalize, if the volume goes up and down or sounds weird when playing stuff go back to this screen and remove the checkmark from "Regain Volume". Open your MP3 file in Media Player Classic. How is the volume level?


As a side note I had a Belkin Audio Pro Gold 3.5mm to RCA cable that because of the size of the end of the cable plugging into the laptop, it didn't let it go in fully (like a tiny bit, maybe 1/16" from all the way). The audio sounded muffled and "mono". I trimmed the end of the cable a bit with an xacto knife and boom, works perfect now.


Try plugging headphones into your laptop and see if they have low and/or muffled sound as well. If headphones sound like crap too, you might have goofy settings turned on in your sound cards control program. Open the windows Control Panel. If you're using XP make sure it's set to "Classic View" (unsure if vista has a similar setting). Look for a program called RealTek or SoundMax. Open the program and look for goofy settings. Make sure Karaoke is off, 3D Surround Sound Emulation is off, The mixer volumes are all at full, any "effects" are set to "none", check every page, every option. You want NOTHING turned on that will pretend to "make it sound better"










-Jamie M.


----------



## wildcat0124

Toys - disconnected the entire system and put it back together. raised the DB level on each speaker to the max (10 - is this bad for the speakers?) and watched the laker game in HD at volume level 45!


Also, plugged in a ipod via the 3.5mm cable to aux and cranked it up to 50 - at that level, it should be blasting and my neighbor should be knocking on the wall. I'm pretty sure I set up the system correctly and am starting to think the unit is defective. Any other thoughts/suggestions as to why the sound isn't pumping out what it should- perhaps the settings?


Thanks


----------



## toysareforboys

Definatly sounds strange. Make sure under "speaker setup" on the AS720 receiver that you have your speakers set to "small" and that you don't have any that are set to "none" (even if you arn't using 7.1 right now).


You are using the stock speakers that came in your HTiB AS720 set right? They are 4 ohm speakers, and if you're using your own (8 ohm) speakers you'd only get half the output (theoretically).


It won't hurt your speakers to run at +10 but the amp might run a little hot.


I would bring your iPod and cable to the store where you bought it and connect it to their demo system on display and see if the volume levels are different then your home unit.


Starting to think there might be an issue with yours










-Jamie M.


----------



## jjmax68

I have been reading and researching as much I can about buying a htib system, and I came across this site. I will say this place has been very educational for me. But before I spend the $550+ for the system, I thought I would finally register and run it past some people that actually know what they are talking about. I know there are numerous threads asking which htib should I buy and such, and I didnt want to start another one.

My set up is as follows.

Samsung Lcd tv...Model# Lnt5265f

Sony Blu Ray ..Model # BDP-S350.

Dish Network HDTV\\DVR. If that matters.

My Living room is 18 X 20. with a 16' vaulted ceiling.


I have No gaming sysem.( I'm Old)..And the kids are too young ..And by the time they are old enough, I am sure any system I buy now, will be outdated then. I am looking at the Samsung as720 ($500 Circuit City) or the Yamaha yht-590 ($400 Amazon). I am set on doing the whole htib just for the fact it

would be easier for me.

So after all this typing , What I am asking is. Would I be getting the most out of these systems with setup I have? And Is there another htib out there in this price range that is better, or even cheaper?

Any recommondations would be appreciated, this would be my first surround sound system and I want to get the most out of it I can...


----------



## jpcaissy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildcat0124* /forum/post/15460982
> 
> 
> Toys - disconnected the entire system and put it back together. raised the DB level on each speaker to the max (10 - is this bad for the speakers?) and watched the laker game in HD at volume level 45!
> 
> 
> Also, plugged in a ipod via the 3.5mm cable to aux and cranked it up to 50 - at that level, it should be blasting and my neighbor should be knocking on the wall. I'm pretty sure I set up the system correctly and am starting to think the unit is defective. Any other thoughts/suggestions as to why the sound isn't pumping out what it should- perhaps the settings?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just installed my new Ht-as720 and I had that same litle problem... found it very low at start. Then raised all speaker to +7 and now playing at 35-40 and its very loud. Only put the sub at +5 cuz that was insane. All speaker set to small. Works very well, outstanding sound when played the dark knight blu-ray. Then after all have fun playing with all the other options and find what sounds best for you, dont worry you wont break your receiver changing options ard.


As of everybody talking abt handshaking issues with the ps3.... I have had no issues at all works like a charm. Its as easy as hdmi in then hdmi out. Make sure your function and input mode to hdmi and then it start blasting.


Awsome buy for 399 at best buy during boxing day.


----------



## WillF

Hi I just purchased my unit and I have a few questions/concerns.


On my Cable box, anytime I switch to a non-HD channel the box outputs in 480 and when I have it hooked up to the reciever via HDMI, I get no audio (I do get picture though). If I go to a HD channel that outputs in 1080i - then everything works fine. Also, prior to getting the system, I had my box hooked up directly to the TV with HDMI and that worked fine.


Any ideas?


I also have my PS3 hooked up via HDMI, I haven't touched any settings - is there any tweaks I should do to get optimal sound quality? I see that all speakers are light up in the reciever's display and LPCM.


Any advice/help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fullmetalparka

Has anyone else noticed any problems passing a 1080p signal through the AS720? Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Mahones

Hi Everyone


I recently hooked my Motorola digital cable box up to my HT-AS720S via the optical input. For some reason, when I am flipping through channels, my receiver will start flashing "Not Support" on some channels and will not allow me to do anything. It also plays no sound when this happens. The only way to fix it is to turn the receiver power off and back on. Does anyone know why this happens? It almost seems as though the amp detects a split second where there is no audio format coming in and decides to go into not support.


Any idea what I can do to fix this?


Thanks everyone


Mahones


----------



## Dolby MP

I am not any kind of audio expert. Any reason to get one over the other? (the ~$100 difference is not a factor)


I like the looks of the AS720 and I believe it will do everything that I need, I'm just worried about connectivity and problems (like hissing or cutouts) and ease of use.


Here is my setup:


Motorola HD DVR 6400 series (from Verizon Fios)

Samsung LN46A650 LCD

Samsung BD-P2550 Blu-Ray Player

Xbox (old version)


Xbox 360 Elite possibly in the future


The room (20x12) is divided from the kitchen by a half-wall so it's not like I have a real enclosed area. Would like to play FM occasionally or hook up my iPhone.


TIA,


DMP


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dolby MP* /forum/post/15499014
> 
> 
> I am not any kind of audio expert. Any reason to get one over the other? (the ~$100 difference is not a factor)
> 
> 
> I like the looks of the AS720 and I believe it will do everything that I need, I'm just worried about connectivity and problems (like hissing or cutouts) and ease of use.
> 
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Motorola HD DVR 6400 series (from Verizon Fios)
> 
> Samsung LN46A650 LCD
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550 Blu-Ray Player
> 
> Xbox (old version)
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 Elite possibly in the future
> 
> 
> The room (20x12) is divided from the kitchen by a half-wall so it's not like I have a real enclosed area. Would like to play FM occasionally or hook up my iPhone.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> DMP




I would say the Onkyo for you, I picked the As720 because the looks i love and fit my theme computer room great, the "mode not suuported" problems with the PS3 don't bother me at all; I just turn it on and off and i never see untill the next time i play a game/movie so big deal. Also the price was right, this was about 5 months ago and i got it for about $470 shipped. Im a samsung fanboy though so don't let my praise fool ya, its an awesome system but i bought it for looks #1 that should say something.


----------



## Gen_Genocide

Hello i just purchase the system and i need help setting up. I have a playstation 3,xbox 360(hdmi),Motoroal DCH3614 (Comcast), and a 40" Lcd 1080p Samsung LN-T4061F. I want to get the best sound out of it any tips to get the best sound and also i heard that if you buy new wires for the speakers you get a better sound? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Hello i just purchase the system and i need help setting up. I have a playstation 3,xbox 360(hdmi),Motoroal DCH3614 (Comcast), and a 40" Lcd 1080p Samsung LN-T4061F. I want to get the best sound out of it any tips to get the best sound and also i heard that if you buy new wires for the speakers you get a better sound? Thank you in advance.



Assuming the Comcast box is HDMI then i would get a HDMI switch for the PS3 and Xbox and plug the Comcast in with HDMI and switch between the two consoles. Set the PS3 to "PCM" on both games and movies, as for the xbox i don't know anything about audio setting for it but i would find some similar "PCM" setting also unless the xbox can bitstream HD audio via HDMI. There are some settings around here, i played with mine till i got decent sound. For wires i got some 14-18 guage wires from monoprice as well as open screw banana plugs, which helped alot.


If none or only some of this makes sense to you its ok, i knew nothing about audio 6 months ago (although im VERY technical) and i researched and played around with my equipment now im pretty good at it, i can explain things further is you want. No PMs please.


----------



## TheNewDude

What is the best setting for surround sound when watching DVDs etc??


Is DTS better??? I read the manual a couple of times and what it made it seem like is that DTS is not the best mode.


I'm not an expert, and a bit confused. What is the best sound?

Will DTS only work with SOME things?? I was listening to music off of my Xbox (which is connected via HDMI) and i couldn't activate NEO6 or any other mode. The sound only came from the front speakers not the rear. Any insites or inputs as to what's happening???


Sorry if the question is TOO newbieish. I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## Gen_Genocide

thanks beer and also tech savy but when it came finding out how to set it up right i blanked out. How did you set up your sound?


----------



## redzone

Well i picked up one of these units on boxing day for 399 Can ( best price iver ever seen in Canada)


I have it hooked up to my ps3 and love it. Its definitly more then adaquete for any apartment. I have to turn the sub down quite a bit to make sure i dont drive the downstairs neighbor crazy. And it looks very stylish and fits in perfect with my Panasonic Plasma.


For movies I set all speakers to Large and turn up the sub a bit as i love the Dynamic range when set liek this. I do find i need to turn teh treble to -1 in this mode but its worth it. Watchign Hitman on Bluray last night was amazing. Just the blasts from the guns and the bullets flyign around your head were excelent. *This system Definitly is an excelent machine for movies, id give it a 8/10 for its size/price and amazing sound.*


For music I change the front surround speakers to small and turn the sub back down a bit useing the remote. The midrange is definitly lacking. Mostly due to the size of the speakers but it is acceptable. *I would rate this system probobly a 5/10 for music due to the lack of midrange.*


Im waiting for my optical cable to come in the mail for OTA HD stuff so I will have to wait till then.


My biggest gripe is that I cannot turn the tv off while playing music through my ps3. Who ever decided that you must have the tv on while running an hdmi device was a tool. I think im going to make a black screensaver for the ps3 while music is playing. that way my tv doesnt output any light.


----------



## spenny818

I recently purchased this HTIB and I have done my research, and know that the unit supports passthrough of all the HD audio formats, but it can't decode the formats if they are sent via bitstream. From my understanding, the player decodes the audio, and the receiver just processes it as an LPCM signal, light up the PCM light on the receiver. I have a DMP-BD35 on order, and when I was looking at my receiver one day, I noticed that the receiver has a light on the display for Dolby TrueHD. My question is what could this light be for if the receiver doesn't accept a Dolby TrueHD signal, just LPCM. When I hook up the blu-ray player I am getting, will it not just decode the signal at the player, and then the only light that will come on will be the PCM light? I initially thought that maybe there would be an upgrade where this light could be utilized, but then I realized there was no way of the receiver getting a firmware upgrade since there is no ethernet or USB connectivity. Any ideas what this icon could be there for?


----------



## Anis

I bought this system and I am fairly happy about it so far, except for one issue...


Everytime I switch TV channels on my STB, I get a scratching noise on one of the speakers. This noise lasts a fraction of a second, just the time it takes for the newly selected channel to show up on the TV.


Any ideas ?


--------

Hardware

--------

Sharp LC-46D64U

Samsung HT-AS720S

Cable box - Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250 HD

Nintendo Wii

Sony PS3


-----------

Connections

-----------

PS3 --> HDMI --> AV receiver

Cable box --> HDMI --> AV receiver

Wii --> Component --> TV --> TV composite audio out (RCA) --> AV receiver (for Dolby PLII)

AV receiver --> HDMI --> TV


----------



## MoNkLorD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rds912* /forum/post/15455474
> 
> 
> Ok here is my system:
> 
> sam bd-p2550
> 
> sam HT-AS720
> 
> sam HL61A750
> 
> sci antlanta 8300HD cable box
> 
> 
> Here are my questions.
> 
> 
> 1) if I hook everything up with HDMI cables through the 720 will I still get a picture and audio on my TV with the reciever off?



i can watch tv with the receiver off and get sound from the tv speakers, i have a LN46a750 1080p


----------



## porchemasi

IM SURE ALL OF YOU KNOW THAT THAT THE AS720 AND PS3 HAVE HANDSHAKE ISSUES


I think i found a quick fix!!

I just purchased a Harmony 550 remote and programmed it to


1. TURN ON TV

2. SET INPUT TO HDMI

3. POWER ON RECIEVER

4. SET RECIEVER TO DVD INPUT

5. TURN ON PS3


I have used my PS3 every day for the past 2 weeks now and have never suffered from the dreaded SIGNAL MODE NOT SUPPORTED on bootup!


Turning the Reciever on BEFORE the PS3 seems to fix this handshake issue!


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gen_Genocide* /forum/post/15553171
> 
> 
> thanks beer and also tech savy but when it came finding out how to set it up right i blanked out. How did you set up your sound?



My setup is:


PS3 to AS720 (hdmi)

Comcast HD box to AS720 (hdmi)

AS720 to Samsung 4065f (hdmi)


These are all 1.3 category 2 cables from monoprice. As for system settings:


PS3 is set to PCM

AS720 is (read below, not configured all the way)


And it sounds great! although i know no one else with a surround sound so i have nothing to compare it too, but it is awesome for me, very loud! I am going to buy black hawk down, crank up the sound and test/change some settings pretty soon, Also try out "300" soon too as transformers' sound failed to impress me (good, but din't make me say WOW).


Also again, handshake issue with the PS3, doesn't bother me at all =) maybe its the way people are and feel their expensive electronics should work like they're supposed too, but i can care less about a small one time handshaking issue on ps3 boot-ups.


Will update AS720 settings when i test them out with some blu-rays.


----------



## Anis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toysareforboys* /forum/post/15451283
> 
> 
> HDMI carries all of your audio for those two devices. I would never run the optical audio out of your TV to the receiver! Run the optical audio out from your digital cable box directly to the amp. If your cable box has optical and coaxial you could run coaxial to the receiver, optical to the T.V., if you still wanted to use the TV speakers. I don't believe the AS720 receiver will output sound out of the HDMI cable (but I havn't tested that) when it's on "CD Optical" mode.
> 
> 
> My T.V. only outputs stereo out of it's "optical out", and was in PCM mode (which was causing popping) and had no option to change it to bitstream mode (or vice versa, can't remember). I don't use my T.V. speakers at all now, just the surround sound 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jamie M.



I have my cable box hooked to the AS720 through HDMI and I get speaker noise when I change channels.

I tried with optical cable between cable box and AS720, and I still get the noise.


I'm wondering if I shouldn't use optical cable between TV and AS720 (since my TV outputs DD5.1) and see if that solves the issues...


Any ideas ?


----------



## DonMuraco

Hello,


When I turn on my tv, receiver, HDPVR (from everything being powered off), I getting a popping sound coming out of my speakers for a few seconds. It eventually disappears. This only occurs when I'm watching the PVR. No issues when watching DVD, Blueray or listening to the radio. So I'm assuming it has something to do with the PVR to receiver connection. Currently connected via HDMI.


I have a Samsung TV (LN40A550), Scientific Atlantic HDPVR and the AS720.


Anyone else experience this, and if so, have they found a way to get rid of the popping sound?


Thanks very much,

DM


----------



## pcmike

I need some help. I just got this system today (well yesterday, but I've been up all night!) and I can't get it to play nice with my HTPC. At first it wouldn't even display the video from my HTPC, but I finally got that sorted out. Now the highest resolution Vista "detects" from the "Samsung AVR" is 1280x720. If I want to do 1920x1080 I have to FORCE it which results in overscan which is terrible. I never had any of these issues when I was just running the HTPC directly into the back of the TV (LN40A750).


What's going on here and how do I fix it?


----------



## mahicks

Just set this up yesterday for my father in law.


I have this receiver connected to a brand new bdp-1500 and a brand new 52" lcd samsung tv.


When watching blu ray via HDMI directly to the receiver using PCM, We get random "pop......pop..pop, pops" out of the front channels.


ALSO


When watchind direct tv through HDMI directly to the receiver, we get the same random pops. The pops are not volume specific. They happen at any range of the volume.


I have played with just about every setting I can find on the unit and the DTV box.


ANYONE have any ideas. I drove 500 miles to install this for my father in law and I have to go back home today. I am begining to wonder if the AVR will have to be returned


----------



## forkthis

Thought you guys might like this exchange. I'm also hoping somebody has an answer for me. The receiver (or "Home Theater") produces some kind of surroud (all the speakers work when set to Matrix), but I need to know if it will sound the same as DD5.1


And, for those of you who don't already know, DPL II is way different that Prologic. It CAN produce true full spectrum 5.1.



> Quote:
> info: Please wait for a Samsung Agent to respond.
> 
> info: You are now chatting with 'Tech'
> 
> Me: Hi Robert.
> 
> Tech: Hello, I am a Samsung Technical Support representative. How may I assist you today?
> 
> Me: So, I have a question about my new TV.
> 
> Me: It's an LN52A550
> 
> Tech: Please go ahead.
> 
> Me: My cable box will output Dolby Digital 5.1.
> 
> Me: I understand that the TV will only output two channel audio via the digital optical out.
> 
> Me: When it does that, will the TV be outputting phased material that can be decoded by a Dolby Prologic II receiver?
> 
> Me: that is, can I still get true 5.1 surround?
> 
> Tech: Yes, TV will output only only 2.1 sound.
> 
> Me: That's not the same thing as ProLogic II.
> 
> Tech: When the TV is connected with Home Theater it can output 5.1 surround sound.
> 
> Me: Hmm . . . let me try to be more clear
> 
> Me: I have the HT AS720ST receiver
> 
> Me: I cannot hook my cable box up to that receiver and still use Anynet+
> 
> Me: (I also have the BD-P1500 blu-ray player)
> 
> Me: I need to know if I hook up my cable box to the TV via HDMI (or component) and then run a digital optical out from the TV to the receiver
> 
> Me: whether I can still get surround
> 
> Tech: Yes, yu can do itt.
> 
> Me: I know it won't be 5.1 digital, but will it be a decodable Prologic II?
> 
> Tech: Yes, it will be decoded.
> 
> Tech: For video > HDMI/Component cables > from Cable box outputs > to TV inputs.
> 
> Me: i.e., will the Matrix sound I hear from the receiver sound the same as if it were a 5.1 digital stream?
> 
> Tech: For Audio > optical(5.1)/RCA(2.1) cables > from cable box puts > to Home Theater inputs.
> 
> Tech: Yes, it will be the same.
> 
> Me: Not to belabor the point, but I do not want to run the digital optical from the cable box to the home theater
> 
> Me: I need to be able to run the cable box to the TV, then the digital optical out to the home theater (so that I can use anynet+)
> 
> Me: If it works the same, then I'm set to go.
> 
> Me: Seems strange that it just won't pass-through the Dolby Digital 5.1 stream.
> 
> Me: If the ultimate outcome is the same.
> 
> Tech: Would you mind holding a few minutes while I gather the required information on your request?
> 
> Me: sure man
> 
> Tech: Thanks.
> 
> Tech: Thanks for holding.
> 
> Me: you bet
> 
> Tech: Yes, it will pass through Dolby Digital.
> 
> Tech: I have cross checked it once again.
> 
> Me: Hmm . . . I'm pretty sure that's wrong. Samsung TVs won't output Dolby Digital from a digital input.
> 
> Me: I know it will only output two channel audio.
> 
> Me: The question is whether those two channels will include phase mixing that can be decoded by the receiver using a Prologic II chipset.
> 
> Me: It would be TOTALLY RAD if it would pass through Dolby Digital 5.1
> 
> Tech: Yes, you cannot get from the TV. You will get it when the TV is connected with Home Theater through optical cable.
> 
> Me: If there's something I can do to accomplish that, I'm all ears.
> 
> Me: Well, the TV doesn't have five speakers. But when I connect the TV to the home theater, the only way I get Dolby Digital is if the TV is showing an OTA (or Clear QAM) signal.
> 
> Me: Otherwise, an HDMI input (whether from an Xbox, or a STB) that includes DD 5.1 will be downmixed to two channel audio when it leaves the TV through the digital optical cable.
> 
> Me: This I know.
> 
> Me: The question is whether the two-channel output will include the phase mixing required by the Prologic II chipset to recreate true 5.1 surround.
> 
> Me: (i.e., the equivalent to DD5.1, but with only two channel audio)
> 
> Tech: I am sorry, unfortunately it is available on the TV.
> 
> Me: What?
> 
> Me: I don't get it. What's available on the TV?
> 
> Tech: Two-channel output will not be included the phase mixing required by the Prologic II chipset to recreate true 5.1 surround.
> 
> Tech:
> 
> Me: Oh man.
> 
> Me: Not cool. Basically, I have to run the video to the TV, and a digital audio to the receiver.
> 
> Me: Whatever. Tell the "man" around there that this digital copyright protection that prevents the TV from passing through DD5.1 totally sucks (I realize you don't have anything to do with it, but just in case you're keeping a tally, I'm one of your very loyal, very disgruntled customers).
> 
> Tech: Yes, I understand what you are trying to do.
> 
> Me: Thanks anyway Robert.
> 
> Tech: Please give me a minute.
> 
> Me: ok
> 
> Tech: The optical out on the TV works properly that is produce audio only when the TV is tuning the signal that is OTA or cable without a box.
> 
> Tech:
> 
> Me: That's right.
> 
> Me: If by "works properly" you mean output DD5.1.
> 
> Me: For all other sources, it only outputs two channel audio.
> 
> Tech: The TV doesn't accept a 5.1 audio from any input so there is no question of sending a phase mixing signal.
> 
> Tech:
> 
> Tech: For all other sources it may or may not produce audio at all.
> 
> Tech:
> 
> Me: Wow dude, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> And, for those of you who don't already know, DPL II is way different that Prologic. It CAN produce true full spectrum 5.1.



It depends what your definition of "true" is. For me, "true" 5.1 would be discrete 5.1 audio such as Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1. Dolby PLII takes 2 channel stereo and turns it into 5.1 channel audio. Its does a pretty good job, but its not on the same level as the other two formats.


Much better than good 'ol Dolby Pro Logic though.


----------



## forkthis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15617253
> 
> 
> Its does a pretty good job, but its not on the same level as the other two formats.
> 
> 
> Much better than good 'ol Dolby Pro Logic though.



You may be right about that. I just get tired of people who don't understand that Pro Logic II has full spectrum stereo surrounds. I, for one, have a pretty hard time telling the difference between DPL II and DD5.1. However, I'm not an expert by a long stretch.


----------



## samsung_junkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mahicks* /forum/post/15585308
> 
> 
> Just set this up yesterday for my father in law.
> 
> 
> I have this receiver connected to a brand new bdp-1500 and a brand new 52" lcd samsung tv.
> 
> 
> When watching blu ray via HDMI directly to the receiver using PCM, We get random "pop......pop..pop, pops" out of the front channels.
> 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> When watchind direct tv through HDMI directly to the receiver, we get the same random pops. The pops are not volume specific. They happen at any range of the volume.
> 
> 
> I have played with just about every setting I can find on the unit and the DTV box.
> 
> 
> ANYONE have any ideas. I drove 500 miles to install this for my father in law and I have to go back home today. I am begining to wonder if the AVR will have to be returned



First post, not here to ask... but to answer. I had the HT-AS720S set up for about 3 weeks. It worked perfect. I had two extra speakers laying around so I was able to utilize the full 7.1 surround sound (works like a champ!). I have my Explorer 8300HD Scientific Atlanta running to HDMI 2 (SAT) and my Xbox 360 running to HDMI 1 (DVD).


I was watching some HDTV when all of the sudden the sound went out and I started to hear a "pop... pop... pop" coming from the front speakers. I played with every setting and nothing worked. Finally I called Samsung support (which is a joke at best) and they told me the unit needed to be serviced. Since the unit was no more than three weeks old I took it back to BB for an exchange (which is another disaster in itself), came back home, hooked everything back up... "pop... pop... pop". I was furious (because of the 3 BB stores and 4 hours it took to get it exchanged), so I called Samsung back. They ran me through the same stuff and told me the same thing. I told them I swapped the Xbox with Cable HDMI inputs and it worked fine, meaning the HDMI port was good.


After steaming around for a minute trying to calm down before I started being a jerk on the phone, it dawned on me... the cable box. I called Time Warner and had them reset the box, 7 minutes later everything worked perfect. Let this be a lesson, or reminder, to all. When you get frustrated, take a break, breathe, then think logically. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Can I use diffrent speakers other than the ones that came with it? Can I buy Polk speakers and would they work?


----------



## Pelvidar

I researched the TV I wanted to buy (I got the Samsung 52" 750 series LCD) and the Blu-Ray Player (Samsung 2550), but the HTIB, well, I've never had one before and I could get a deal on the AS720, so I bought it. I didn't really knowwhat I was getting, or the first thing about setting them up. I think I'm managing okay, but I wanted to run my set-up by some of you kind experts and see if I'm doing okay.


Aside from the three items above, I also have an XBOX360 and a Wii.


Blu-Ray Player is connected to the AS720 via HDMI1

Xbox360 is connected to the AS720 via HDMI2

The TV is connected to the AS720 via HDMI out on the AS720

The Wii is connected directly to the TV.


1) That's the best combination for me, right? Aside from the Wii, which I guess I would have to split with the video going directly to the TV through componant and getting some kind of extension to run the audio jacks into the AS720... I guess?


2) I believe I need an optical cable to run from the TV to the reciever, if I want to hear my TV shows (I don't actually get any kind of cable, I watch my TV off the USB in port on the TV). Right now, I can only hear audio by turning my AS720 off, so that my TV "takes control" of the audio out again. Does that make sense?


3) For sound coming from the Blu-Ray player to the AS720 (and I know I can probably get the answer to this with a bit of research), is the best setting to bitstream(audiophile) to the AS720 from the Blu-Ray player? My understanding is that sends the least compressed sound to the AS720... but I'm not entirely sure.


I think those are my biggest questions right now. Sorry for the very "green" questions.


----------



## NJPapi1977

I also just bought this bad boy and loved it....


biggest selling point for me was that it was samsung like my ln46a650 and it has 2 hdmi inputs and one hdmi output along with 2 opticals...sweet deal there


I have my 360 connected via vga to the tv and running an optical from the vga cable to the optical 2 on the receiver....to allow anynet service with one controller....


i then have my ps3 which is my blu ray player connected to hdmi dvd on the receiver and my direct tv hd receiver connected to hdmi sattelite on the receiver...


then the 3rd hdmi cable goes from the out of the receiver to the hdmi slot 2 on the tv...


love the sound....


now i have my 360 settings on dolby digital 5.1 which is what all games use.... it sounds amazing via optical but i hear that DTS is better and in order for me to get that i have to change the xbox settings from dolby to digital and it then allows me to change to DTS or Pro Logi 2x on my reiver


I tried to get the settings right for DTS but dont know how and i keep going back to dolby which i dont have to change anything since it is native and it wont allow me to tinker with settings when its on dolby digital 5.1


so i ask those here...for gaming and movies on blu ray which is the best option DTS or Dolby 5.1


and if it is DTS then what settings should i move around to get the best sound from games


How should I put the speaker size...should I put it at large or leave it at small


Should I raise the speaker volume from 0 to any higher number or should I only do a few of the speakers...


So much to think about..but cant get it right....


Tips?


----------



## SmokeWatcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/12725178
> 
> 
> Go to Radio shack and get an SPL meter. Set it to C weighting and slow response.
> 
> 
> Sit in the location from where you will do your listening. Set all the channels levels at 0.
> 
> 
> Activate the manual tone through the menu...start with the front left...hold the SPL meter at head level...using the master volume control...raise the volume until you get to 75dbl.
> 
> 
> Now go to the center....using the LEVEL setting ( not the master volume) set the level to 75dbl...repeat for each speaker. The subwoofer will read 3bds lower than it actually is (meter is insensitive to low freq)...I have found that setting it hot to 78 (81 actual) gives me the punch I like.
> 
> 
> There you go...a cheap and easy calibration. Your 720S will shine.
> 
> 
> Do not try to haphazardly set the levels. Use a meter.



After using my new AVR for about a month with each channel's level tuned by ear







, I finally bought the Radio Shack SPL meter, set the levels acording to this procedure, and was amazed at how much better (and more balanced) eveything sounds. It really does take more than just setting each speaker level to match the other. Thanx for this great tip!


----------



## NJPapi1977

Ok guys this is what I have figured out with the last 3 days of messing with this bad boy...


I read this whole thread in a week or so and got some good inputs and I decided to read the whole manual and then messed with the system itself...


1. I have a PS3


2. Xbox 360


3. Direct TV HD receiver


4. I have 4 HDMI Cables


5. I have 1 optical cable



I had the handshaking issue with the PS3 and came to find out that I only had that issue when connecting the hdmi cable from the PS3 to the HTIB in the HDMI Slot called DVD


I had the PS3 connected with HDMI to HDMI input DVD and the 360 connected via HDMI to HDMI input Satellite.


The 3rd HDMI cable went from the receiver output to hdmi 2 on the samsung lcd tv and renmaed pc for input lag purposes for my 360 gaming.


I was playing 360 and turned on the ps3 and had to click on INPUT MOde on the remote for the receiver to get to get to hdmi for dvd and i heard the audio for the ps3 but it said mode cannot be supported...


So I thought it was perhaps the fact that I still had the 360 on and it also feeds into the hdmi 2 on my samsung tv...but I was upset..


then I decided to swith the HDMI cables from the back of the receiver and now the PS3 was on the Satellite input and the 360 on the DVD input with the 3rd hdmi cable running from the out to the hdmi 2 on the samsung tv renamed pc for input lag purposes...


NOw I dont have the issue and if I want to switch from 360 to ps3 all i have to do is press input mode on the controller and it changes the screen to the ps3 from 360 along with the audio since hdmi carries both signals..



My Direct tv HD is connected with the 4th hdmi cable from the Direct TV receiver to the TV slot 1 HDMI and I run an optical from the DIrect TV box to the Samsun HTIB in slot 2 because this is the ONLY way to get AnyNet to work with one controller for all things...


Ever since I did these things I never get an issue at all and I am loving this bad boy....


----------



## NJPapi1977

Since all PS3 games and 360 games are in Dolby Digital 5.1 then you cant change the settings on the AVR.....


In order to do the changes you want...please do the following


In the ps3 you must uncheck dolby digital 5.1 and it will allow you to modify the sound settings on the AVR for games and movies that are only dobly 5.1


In the 360 you have to select digital and not dolby in the menu and you can then put DTS or Pro Logic 2 for any game or movies...


In the Direct TV box..go to your direct tv remote and click on audio settings and turn dolby digital off and it will allow you to select any kind of sound settings for your tv watching...


Wallllaaaa


----------



## Pelvidar

-edit-


----------



## Anis

I turned mine yesterday, this system was a pain on so many levels :


- Speaker noise when changing channels on the STB

- Handshaking issues with the PS3

- Consistent issues with input source changes

- Issues with Harmony remote because it uses a multi-method input change system, which requires a level-2 support from Logitech to set it up through a 1h phone call...and it still didn't work correctly !


I went with the Sony STRDG720 and I'm loving it so far.

All of the issues above a fixed.


----------



## wpnas

samsung ln46a850>dish network vip622 hd dvr> samsung bd2550>samsung as720. hdmi from bd and dish to receiver>out to tv.


how do i watch tv and sound out to tv not receiver. i have to goto setup everytime i start up the system. so i think something is wrong.


also anynet is not working properly. how is the correct way to set this up?


thanks in advance


----------



## SmokeWatcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anis* /forum/post/15695806
> 
> 
> I turned mine yesterday, this system was a pain on so many levels :
> 
> 
> - Speaker noise when changing channels on the STB
> 
> - Handshaking issues with the PS3
> 
> - Consistent issues with input source changes
> 
> - Issues with Harmony remote because it uses a multi-method input change system, which requires a level-2 support from Logitech to set it up through a 1h phone call...and it still didn't work correctly !
> 
> 
> I went with the Sony STRDG720 and I'm loving it so far.
> 
> All of the issues above a fixed.



Sorry to hear you had so much troubles. Everything I have worked fine with mine...including my Harmony 880 remote.


----------



## Pelvidar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokeWatcher* /forum/post/15728352
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you had so much troubles. Everything I have worked fine with mine...including my Harmony 880 remote.



Would you mind sharing your setup? I still seem to have handshaking issues. Things work eventually, but not always without turning the amp on and off again.


----------



## mccorry

I've not had any handshaking issues with mine, either, since I changed the power on sequence....


Harmony 550 remote > 720AS > LN-T5265F > AT&T DVR


All connections AT&T


----------



## rabyf

hello guys i just got my 52a850 and a ps3 as a blu ray and i am planning to get the home theater th-x715t to go with them but there is a problem i need help with this home theater does not and hdmi input just 1 hdmi output so i cant hook the ps3 with in it

what should i do to get the best pic and audio


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rabyf* /forum/post/15752494
> 
> 
> hello guys i just got my 52a850 and a ps3 as a blu ray and i am planning to get the home theater th-x715t to go with them but there is a problem i need help with this home theater does not and hdmi input just 1 hdmi output so i cant hook the ps3 with in it
> 
> what should i do to get the best pic and audio



I wouldn't buy that htib, its a fancy looking dvd player/upscaler, thats all.


----------



## rabyf

noted, any sugestions they have to be small in size


----------



## hitek0007

Hi! Is it possible to use the HT-AS720S remote to control my scientific atlanta 4250HD box? Then I can use one remote for everything. Thanks!


----------



## gtoron

Just received my HTIB.....question....what connector do I use when hooking up the sub woofer????


Help!!!


----------



## SmokeWatcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtoron* /forum/post/15827013
> 
> 
> Just received my HTIB.....question....what connector do I use when hooking up the sub woofer????
> 
> 
> Help!!!



On the back, use the connector labeled "SW OUT".


----------



## twiggy0000

I have my system setup with 2 HDMI cables 1 from Dish network box other from PS3 into the HDMI inputs. 1 HDMI cable from receiver to the tv. The problem I have is all the extra sounds (i.e. music, sound fx) over power the voices because i need to turn it up so loud to hear whats being said. Any suggestion on how to fix this would be much appreciated.


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twiggy0000* /forum/post/15837531
> 
> 
> I have my system setup with 2 HDMI cables 1 from Dish network box other from PS3 into the HDMI inputs. 1 HDMI cable from receiver to the tv. The problem I have is all the extra sounds (i.e. music, sound fx) over power the voices because i need to turn it up so loud to hear whats being said. Any suggestion on how to fix this would be much appreciated.



Boost your center channel. You need to calibrate that bad boy so that way vocals are not totally drowned out.


I have my center at 8 and my right and left at -3 and +3 respectively (since the right is further away).


----------



## jeffalen

i have a Samsung LN52A850 a samsung ht-as720s home theater system, a ps3 that i use for a blu-Ray player and I have comcast high def cable box which also has a hdmi plug in. What is the correct way to hook this p? does anyone know? i hooked it up but it doesnt seem right and my subwoofer was working last night but after getting home today it did not work. My wife and a few other people watched some movies but who knows if the subwoofer was working while they were watching or not. I walked into the house and right away asked what happen to the sub and they could not even tell so i thought i would hook it up correctly so i thought i would start from scratch. thank you so much for anyone who can help me hook this up the correct way. i also have 3 hdmi cables. thank you ahead of time

jeff


----------



## gtoron

What guage of speaker wire should I use. One of the two rear speakers will require a run of 20 feet of wire and the second speaker will require about 35 feet of speaker wire.


----------



## triduo

Yes!!!

Cox Motorola HD STB

Samsung HT-AS720S AVR

Samsung LN46A650 TV

Samsung BD-P2550


With STB connected directly to the TV via Monster HDMI cable, TV indicates 1080 HD signal. With the BlueRay connected directly to the TV via Monster HDMI cable, great picture.


However, when the STB is connected to the AVR via HDMI and in-turn the AVR HDMI out is connected to the TV, the TV ONLY indicates a 720 HD signal.


When the BlueRay is connected to the AVR via HDMI and in-turn the AVR HDMI out is connected to the TV, the TV indicates Mode not supported. (Samsung says this indicates a problem with the AVR)


AVR was sent for repair and they could not resolve. They sent me a new AVR - same problem!!!


Currently STB and BlueRay are directly connected to the TV via HDMI. Optical audio from the STB and BlueRay are both input into the AVR's optical in jacks. So, I have 1080 pic and optical sound - BUT the AVR will not pass 1080 and Samsung has no explanation as of yet!


Anyone with similar problem?


Thanks


----------



## fullmetalparka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triduo* /forum/post/15861177
> 
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> Cox Motorola HD STB
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720S AVR
> 
> Samsung LN46A650 TV
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550
> 
> 
> With STB connected directly to the TV via Monster HDMI cable, TV indicates 1080 HD signal. With the BlueRay connected directly to the TV via Monster HDMI cable, great picture.
> 
> 
> However, when the STB is connected to the AVR via HDMI and in-turn the AVR HDMI out is connected to the TV, the TV ONLY indicates a 720 HD signal.
> 
> 
> When the BlueRay is connected to the AVR via HDMI and in-turn the AVR HDMI out is connected to the TV, the TV indicates Mode not supported. (Samsung says this indicates a problem with the AVR)
> 
> 
> AVR was sent for repair and they could not resolve. They sent me a new AVR - same problem!!!
> 
> 
> Currently STB and BlueRay are directly connected to the TV via HDMI. Optical audio from the STB and BlueRay are both input into the AVR's optical in jacks. So, I have 1080 pic and optical sound - BUT the AVR will not pass 1080 and Samsung has no explanation as of yet!
> 
> 
> Anyone with similar problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm having a very similar problem with my 360 and AS720. I can only get up to 1080i/720p when it's passed through the receiver but I can get 1080p when it's plugged straight into my TV. When I set it to 1080p the screen goes black, the display on the AS720 shows no icons except for LPCM, and no sound comes out.


----------



## jerlent

I am finally the proud owner of this HTIB and so far set up has gone flawless. The only question I have is that I am going to be putting it behind a glass door enclosure in my tv stand and I am worried about heat. Can I run this with the door closed and not worry too much about over heating? I put it in there to keep my young daughter away from it.


----------



## bigvinny

Amazon is running this unit for $395 and free shipping, pretty good deal, it was $386 but when I checked back it was 10 bucks higher.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HT-AS7...pr_product_top


----------



## Pelvidar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fullmetalparka* /forum/post/15870077
> 
> 
> I'm having a very similar problem with my 360 and AS720. I can only get up to 1080i/720p when it's passed through the receiver but I can get 1080p when it's plugged straight into my TV. When I set it to 1080p the screen goes black, the display on the AS720 shows no icons except for LPCM, and no sound comes out.



I don't know if this will help you or not, but make sure your xbox360 is powered up, before you turn your AVR on. I wasn't having your exact problem, but I was having a problem, where 1080p would be greyed out on the xbox options, unless I did it this way.


----------



## Szyszka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/15881019
> 
> 
> Amazon is running this unit for $395 and free shipping, pretty good deal, it was $386 but when I checked back it was 10 bucks higher.



I saw one at Circuit City "Liquidation Sale" at 40% off of retail price ($549) = $329. Obvioulsy one needs to consider whether it's worth the risk since you cannot inspect it on site and return it to the store if something doesn't work...


----------



## sircraig2000

I've had this HT-AS720 for almost a year now and I have been very happy with it - until last week. Now, sometimes when I switch to a standard def channel there is no sound. Or, sometimes when I am on a hi-def channel, the sound will come in and out.


After several days of messing with it, I found out that I can fix the problem by changing the input and then changing it back. Problem solved, but very annoying! I can't believe that this problem just popped up all of a sudden after almost a year of perfect operation.


Am I experiencing the infamous "handshaking problems" that everyone keeps talking about with this unit?


----------



## biggz1

is this true i spoke with samsung today and the person said htas720 does not have dts and it only lights up but they coming with a future firmware upgrade to fix it..im thinking she dont know what shes talking about does anyone know


----------



## Kappy

I have read almost every post in this thread and there seem to be conflicting opinions on how to connect this HTIB system to the TV and peripherals. I have the following:

Samsung HT-AS720S

Samsung LN52A860S2F TV

Samsung BD-P2500 Blue-ray Player

Motorola DCT3412 I (Comcast) HD DVR Cable Box


Presently, I have the following connections:

Cable Box HDMI out to TV HDMI in

Blue Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI 2 in

TV Optical Digital out to AS720S Optical Digital In

Blue-Ray Optical Digital out to AS720 Optical Digital In


The TV (through the cable box HDMI) picture is superb and the sound is better than I ever expected through these small speakers (I'm used to the large Paradigm Studio Reference speakers, Velodyne Sub and B&K receiver).

I have not checked out a Blue-Ray movie yet. However, I am unable to use the AnyNet feature which is one of the reasons that I bought all Samsung (the TV was the first purchase). I know that I should be taking the HDMI's out of the Blue-Ray and Cable Box directly to the AS720, then an HDMI out to the TV. However, I am concerned about the loss of picture quality if I do that. Does anyone have any opinions as to how to make this work with optimum picture quality, or should I just use a universal remote and forget about the Samsung TV Remote as the controller? (I don't think that I can get the Samsung Remote to control the cable box anyway). Thanks for your help.


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/15899085
> 
> 
> I have read almost every post in this thread and there seem to be conflicting opinions on how to connect this HTIB system to the TV and peripherals. I have the following:
> 
> Samsung HT-AS720S
> 
> Samsung LN52A860S2F TV
> 
> Samsung BD-P2500 Blue-ray Player
> 
> Motorola DCT3412 I (Comcast) HD DVR Cable Box
> 
> 
> Presently, I have the following connections:
> 
> Cable Box HDMI out to TV HDMI in
> 
> Blue Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI 2 in
> 
> TV Optical Digital out to AS720S Optical Digital In
> 
> Blue-Ray Optical Digital out to AS720 Optical Digital In
> 
> 
> The TV (through the cable box HDMI) picture is superb and the sound is better than I ever expected through these small speakers (I'm used to the large Paradigm Studio Reference speakers, Velodyne Sub and B&K receiver).
> 
> I have not checked out a Blue-Ray movie yet. However, I am unable to use the AnyNet feature which is one of the reasons that I bought all Samsung (the TV was the first purchase). I know that I should be taking the HDMI's out of the Blue-Ray and Cable Box directly to the AS720, then an HDMI out to the TV. However, I am concerned about the loss of picture quality if I do that. Does anyone have any opinions as to how to make this work with optimum picture quality, or should I just use a universal remote and forget about the Samsung TV Remote as the controller? (I don't think that I can get the Samsung Remote to control the cable box anyway). Thanks for your help.



I have my PS3 and Fios DVR hooked right into the AS720 and I'm not seeing a big difference in picture quality than when everything was plugged right into the TV. You're also losing out on TrueHD and DTS MA from the Blu-Ray player to the AS720 if you have it hooked up with optical. It makes a huge difference. I believe the only way that AnyNet will work is if everything is hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15899213
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 and Fios DVR hooked right into the AS720 and I'm not seeing a big difference in picture quality than when everything was plugged right into the TV. You're also losing out on TrueHD and DTS MA from the Blu-Ray player to the AS720 if you have it hooked up with optical. It makes a huge difference. I believe the only way that AnyNet will work is if everything is hooked up via HDMI.



Thanks. So in your opinion, is the proper setup (in my case) as follows?:

Blue Ray HDMI out to AS720 HDMI in

Cable Box HDMI out to AS720 HDMI in

AS720 HDMI out to Samsung 52" 860 TV HDMI in

and

TV Optical out to AS720 Optical in

Or is there a better way to get AnyNet and optimal sound and Picture Quality?


----------



## armstrg3

A very loooooong thread. Simply, is this Htib one of the best available in terms 5.1 sound quality?


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15899213
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 and Fios DVR hooked right into the AS720 and I'm not seeing a big difference in picture quality than when everything was plugged right into the TV. You're also losing out on TrueHD and DTS MA from the Blu-Ray player to the AS720 if you have it hooked up with optical. It makes a huge difference. I believe the only way that AnyNet will work is if everything is hooked up via HDMI.



Just spoke to Samsung tech who suggested the following:

Blue Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI in

CableBox HDMI out to TV HDMI in

TV HDMI out to AS720 HDMI in

TV Optical Out to AS720 Optical in


He said that AnyNet will work in this situation and that everything can be controlled at the TV by just changing the input. Any thoughts on this versus plugging the sources into the receiver via HDMI?


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/15904945
> 
> 
> Just spoke to Samsung tech who suggested the following:
> 
> Blue Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI in
> 
> CableBox HDMI out to TV HDMI in
> 
> TV HDMI out to AS720 HDMI in
> 
> TV Optical Out to AS720 Optical in
> 
> 
> He said that AnyNet will work in this situation and that everything can be controlled at the TV by just changing the input. Any thoughts on this versus plugging the sources into the receiver via HDMI?



First of all, the TV shouldn't have an HDMI out. I believe they are only IN. If you don't want the receiver to do all the work for the Cable box, I would suggest this set up.


Blu Ray HDMI out to AS720 SAT IN

AS720 HDMI out to TV HDMI IN

Cable Box HDMI out to TV HDMI IN

Cable Box Optical Out to AS720 IN


That way you can get the most out of the Blu Ray player's HD sound and also make it easier to choose between letting the receiver or the TV handle the sound for the Cable Box. Also it will still let you use the AnyNet.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15905355
> 
> 
> First of all, the TV shouldn't have an HDMI out. I believe they are only IN. If you don't want the receiver to do all the work for the Cable box, I would suggest this set up.
> 
> 
> Blu Ray HDMI out to AS720 SAT IN
> 
> AS720 HDMI out to TV HDMI IN
> 
> Cable Box HDMI out to TV HDMI IN
> 
> Cable Box Optical Out to AS720 IN
> 
> 
> That way you can get the most out of the Blu Ray player's HD sound and also make it easier to choose between letting the receiver or the TV handle the sound for the Cable Box. Also it will still let you use the AnyNet.



Thanks for correcting me on the TV setup. You're right, there's no HDMI out of the TV. Just one other question - is there any reason to connect the TV optical out to the receiver, or will I get 5.1 through the Blue-Ray HDMI into the AS720 and the Cable Optical to the AS720? I'll try your suggestions tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/15905822
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting me on the TV setup. You're right, there's no HDMI out of the TV. Just one other question - is there any reason to connect the TV optical out to the receiver, or will I get 5.1 through the Blue-Ray HDMI into the AS720 and the Cable Optical to the AS720? I'll try your suggestions tonight. Thanks again.



If you do TV Optical out to the AS720, you'll only get 2.1 and the receiver will have to simulate 5.1. Keep the Blu Ray HDMI into the AS720. Read back a bit because the AS720 doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD but since your Blu Ray player outputs it, the AS720 will play it thru LPCM. I see you're in Jersey. Whereabouts because I'm in North Jersey.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15905908
> 
> 
> If you do TV Optical out to the AS720, you'll only get 2.1 and the receiver will have to simulate 5.1. Keep the Blu Ray HDMI into the AS720. Read back a bit because the AS720 doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD but since your Blu Ray player outputs it, the AS720 will play it thru LPCM. I see you're in Jersey. Whereabouts because I'm in North Jersey.



North Jersey as well. Thanks for all of your help. I will change my setup tomorrow and check it out. So far, I'm extremely satisfied will all of my Samsung components.


----------



## gtoron

I discovered my AS720 does not communicate with my 46A750 HDTV on the Anytime network. According to Samsung Tech this happens from time to time but no fix. This is also dicsussed on other fourms. Some people have gone to the Logictech Harmony remote to solve the problem but I think Samsung should fix their problem so consumers will not have to resort to purchasing additional equipment.


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/15906741
> 
> 
> North Jersey as well. Thanks for all of your help. I will change my setup tomorrow and check it out. So far, I'm extremely satisfied will all of my Samsung components.



How did that set up work for you? I won't buy anything but Samsung anymore. I've had 2 DLP's, 2 HTIB's, 2 Computer Monitors, and a few other things.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15924930
> 
> 
> How did that set up work for you? I won't buy anything but Samsung anymore. I've had 2 DLP's, 2 HTIB's, 2 Computer Monitors, and a few other things.



This is my first experience with Samsung. I'm really pleased with my TV. I'm still working on setting up the receiver. It seems that no matter what I do, I can't get AnyNet+ to work with the receiver. I've called tech support, but they don't have a clue. I'm going to work on it tomorrow night again.

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## jerlent

Yeah I know the AnyNet is funky. Mine wasn't working and then out of the blue it works like perfection. Good thing too because my wife is getting sick of having to use 2 remotes.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15925653
> 
> 
> Yeah I know the AnyNet is funky. Mine wasn't working and then out of the blue it works like perfection. Good thing too because my wife is getting sick of having to use 2 remotes.



Just tried your suggestion:

Cable Box: HDMI to Receiver HDMI

Cable Box: Optical to Receiver Optical

Blue Ray HDMI to Receiver HDMI

Receiver HDMI out to TV HDMI in

Still no AnyNet. And I have to use the receiver remote to change inputs from TV to Blue Ray. I would love to be able to use the TV remote - unless I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## deathnote

does this system do audio over hdmi?


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathnote* /forum/post/15930047
> 
> 
> does this system do audio over hdmi?



Yes for the 4 billionth time. Sorry but its all over this thread that this system does audio over hdmi.


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15930620
> 
> 
> Yes for the 4 billionth time. Sorry but its all over this thread that this system does audio over hdmi.



haha yes BUT it does NOT process trueHD and DTS HD, it only "passes" the signal "through". Meaning your player (PS3, blu-ray player) must send a trueHD or DTS HD signal through LPCM and the reciever plays it, which makes it a good choice pair with the PS3 aside from the handshaking issues.


But yea, try looking or use the search for at least 10mins before asking.


----------



## liquider

Hi guys..


I tried searching this issue but had no luck. I just picked up this receiver, and at the moment I only have an upconverting DVD player (philips 5990). I am connecting the DVD player to the AVR, then the AVR to the TV (sony xbr), both via HDMI cables. The sound works great, but the image presented on the screen appears in all sorts of shades of the 80's (neon green and pink) and pixelated. Does anyone know what is wrong or what I am missing here? Any input would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Ron_V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Szyszka* /forum/post/15892520
> 
> 
> I saw one at Circuit City "Liquidation Sale" at 40% off of retail price ($549) = $329. Obvioulsy one needs to consider whether it's worth the risk since you cannot inspect it on site and return it to the store if something doesn't work...



Just saw a few left at the CC near my house for $275. Should I grab one?


----------



## mr dinosaur

does this system to audio over hdmi?


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlent* /forum/post/15925653
> 
> 
> Yeah I know the AnyNet is funky. Mine wasn't working and then out of the blue it works like perfection. Good thing too because my wife is getting sick of having to use 2 remotes.



After calling Samsung several times and not getting call-backs from Tier 2 or Tier 3 support, I have given up on Anynet+. I went out and bought a Harmony One remote. This is probably the best accessory that I have ever used. Setup was unbelievably easy. All you do is put the model numbers of your equipment into the computer and it even suggests hookup settings. To use it, is just to press "watch TV" and everything necessary happens. It even has a troubleshooter built right into the remote. In my opinion, the best setup (blessed by the remote) is as follows: Cable HDMI out to TV HDMI in; Cable Optical out to AVR Optical in; Blu-Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI in; Blue-Ray Optical out to AVR Optical in. There are no connections between the TV and the AVR. Everything is working perfectly! I am extremely satisfied with this setup.


----------



## tamahome02000

For anynet to work, I have to turn on the tv using the hdmi menu on the receiver, then change the receiver to hdmi input.


----------



## jerlent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/15992160
> 
> 
> After calling Samsung several times and not getting call-backs from Tier 2 or Tier 3 support, I have given up on Anynet+. I went out and bought a Harmony One remote. This is probably the best accessory that I have ever used. Setup was unbelievably easy. All you do is put the model numbers of your equipment into the computer and it even suggests hookup settings. To use it, is just to press "watch TV" and everything necessary happens. It even has a troubleshooter built right into the remote. In my opinion, the best setup (blessed by the remote) is as follows: Cable HDMI out to TV HDMI in; Cable Optical out to AVR Optical in; *Blu-Ray HDMI out to TV HDMI in; Blue-Ray Optical out to AVR Optical in.* There are no connections between the TV and the AVR. Everything is working perfectly! I am extremely satisfied with this setup.



The only reason why I would say to put the Blu-Ray right into the AVR is so you get the LPCM lossless sound from the Blu-Ray disc. You can still set the AVR to send sound directly to the TV if you were going to watch something without the AVR. You should try playing a Blu-Ray movie with regular Dolby or DTS 5.1 and then listen to it with the lossless audio. You will notice a huge difference.


----------



## KDNCanuck

First post and a new AVS member. I wish I knew about this site years ago










I recently picked up this system for a great price and having gone through most of this thread fully anticipated PS3 handshaking issues. I'm happy with the sound, look and price so return is not an option.


My set-up (all HDMI):

SA8300HD >> AS720 (Sat-HDMI2) >> TV (HDMI1)

PS3 >> AS720 (DVD-HDMI1-AVR) >> TV (HDMI1)


To no surprise I have random PS3 connection issues. More often than not the PS3 provides video but not audio. Unlike others, a simple On/Off or powercycle(?) does not work (something I am doing maybe?). However, when I tried the PS3 on Sat-HDMI2 and the cable box on DVD-HDMI1-AVR the PS3 was fine and it was the 8300HD that did not have audio. My question is:


Would an HDMI switch pre-empting the AS720 work? Would there be specific drawbacks aside from more equipment and cables?


Proposed setup:

SA8300HD >> HDMI SWITCH >>AS720 (Sat-HDMI2) >> TV (HDMI1)

PS3 >> HDMI SWITCH >> AS720 (Sat-HDMI2) >> TV (HDMI1)


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigvinny

I would be all over this for $275.


----------



## redzone

last week Refurbished units could be had for 199 here in toronto . Nows thats a steal! I almost bought one as a back up to the one i bought on boxing day for 399!


----------



## selftaught

Purchased this unit from Circuit City's liquidation for about $260. My setup is:


HT-AS720ST

LG 47" HDTV

PS3

Comcast Motorola HD DVR box with HDMI connection


I tried running the unit with only HDMI connections.


PS3 - HDMI out to HT-AS720ST

Comcast Box - HDMI out to HT-AS720ST

HT-AS720ST - HDMI out to LG TV


I experienced almost all the problems everyone mentioned here (weird colors, bad resolution, etc) if I tried to switch to a HDMI source without it actually being turned on yet. I also experienced a weird thing with my Comast box where it would automatically switch the default box settings from 1080 to 720 on its own. I would constantly have to go back to the box settings and change it back to 1080. Plus I never quite got the picture quality that I had when I ran the HDMI directly from my Cable Box to my TV.


Eventually after some frustrating moments I gave in and bought two 3' Monster optical cables from Amazon for 9.99 each (what a site for cables)


Everything is AWESOME now using the receiver to only process the audio.


PS3 - HDMI out to TV

Comcast Box - HDMI out to TV

PS3 - Optical out to HT-AS720ST

Comcast Box - Optical out to HT-AS720ST


My incredible picture is back, and did I mention it sounds AWESOME for $260? No annoying Kung Fu movie audio delay. If there is a delay, it is VERY suttle. Plus late night I can still get audio through my TV so I don't disturb my neighbors with the thundering sub woofer.


***Does anybody know of any budget Universal Remote that will work with this unit? I know about the Logitech remotes, but I don't really want to spend $75-$100 for a remote control.


----------



## BeerManMike

Really? Optical? So, HDMI will not work at all with the PS3 for you? I have mine with a HDMI and PS3 and it rocks, HD audio optical could never do. Also you can get a entry level logitech remote for like $30 if you look in the right places.


----------



## selftaught

HDMI through the receiver just wasn't giving me the picture quality that running it directly was. I compared it with the HD shows that I normally watch that impressed most and also ESPN and TNT's basketball events. Running the HDMI directly from the Cable Box to the TV looked so much better.


I did read somewhere that when running optical you do lose out on DTS Master audio available in HDMI however it also said "HDMI may have more potential than optical per the standards but also many sources may not take full advantage of the HDMI standard." And I know for sure that in the case with this unit, it does not come even close to taking full advantage of the HDMI capabilities. It really doesn't do 5.1, it simulates it with the HDMI input.


As far as the remote, I've checked Craigslist, Ebay, Amazon, NewEgg, Google Shopping, etc. The cheapest I've found an entry level Logitech Harmony was $75 after shipping. Can you tell me where you've seen it for $30?


Thanks!


----------



## swedemi

Well I got this unit about 3 weeks ago and have played around with it on and off to get the Anynet feature to work with my Samsung Anynet enabled TV. My current hookup is like this:


-Directv HDMI out to AS750 HDMI in

-AS750 HDMI out to Samsung TV HDMI in


In order to use Anynet with the TV and Reciever starting in the both power off position, I use the TV remote to turn on the TV. Then with the TV powered up and after waiting about 10 sec. I press "tools" on the TV remote. If the Anynet feature in the TV software is setup properly there is two Anynet options, one for "device list" and one for "reciever". The reciever is set at default to "off". When I select this to "on" the reciever will power up and input will switch to SAT (for my HDMI connected Directv reciever). Here's my problem which I cannot solve...the AS750 gets set to the wrong audio input which is SAT Optic2 by default (every time). It should select SAT HDMI2. So what I have to do here is use the AS720 remote and set the input to SAT HDMI2 rather than SAT optic2 and then Anynet works fine with using just the TV remote. When turning off the TV, the reciever will turn off the AS720 no problem. So if anyone has any ideas for getting the correct input on the AS720 to select properly, it would be appreciated.


The only reason that I can see to use the optical output from the TV back to the AS720 is if you watch over the air TV and want it to output to the AS720. Since I don't do that since I get my locals over the dish, I have no need for this cable. Also, it would be nice if the Anynet software let you set the reciever to default "on" instead of off so that I didn't have to press the "tools" button on the remote every time to turn on the reciever. So if I could just get the input on the AS720 to select correctly, I would be Anynet happy!


----------



## BeerManMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selftaught* /forum/post/16062256
> 
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere that when running optical you do lose out on DTS Master audio available in HDMI however it also said "HDMI may have more potential than optical per the standards but also many sources may not take full advantage of the HDMI standard." And I know for sure that in the case with this unit, it does not come even close to taking full advantage of the HDMI capabilities. It really doesn't do 5.1, it simulates it with the HDMI input.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What do you mean it "doesn't do 5.1"? it does it fine, and when paired with the PS3, it does trueHD and DTS-HD. It CAN also do 7.1. It doesn't "simulate" nothing, unless you set it to, like the radio or TV. Maybe you know something i don't, but the main reason for this is to pair it with the ps3 is to get the HD audio and/or 7.1


*EDIT: also the remote(s) were found on www.dealspl.us or slickdeals and were a daily deals, e-bay deals, etc..


----------



## Kappy

I gave up on AnyNet and purchased a Harmony One universal remote. I couldn't be more pleased. I highly recommend this accessory - actually, I believe that it is essential.


----------



## sid369

hey guys, I have been looking for a htib my first. I looked into getting a onkyo then chnaged my mind and looke dinto sony ct-100 soundbar as it will be for an apartment. Now today I found the samsung AS720 on e-oulet canada refurbrished for 242. I don't know if that is the best deal out there, but what do you guys think about it being my first htib.

Things I will be connecting will be

Vizio 32 LCD tv

Xbox 360

Cable STB

Dvd player and eventually a blu ray player

and a Popcorn hour A-110


Will all this connect to this receiver. Kindly suggest


----------



## selftaught




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerManMike* /forum/post/16086013
> 
> 
> What do you mean it "doesn't do 5.1"? it does it fine, and when paired with the PS3, it does trueHD and DTS-HD. It CAN also do 7.1. It doesn't "simulate" nothing, unless you set it to, like the radio or TV. Maybe you know something i don't, but the main reason for this is to pair it with the ps3 is to get the HD audio and/or 7.1
> 
> 
> *EDIT: also the remote(s) were found on or slickdeals and were a daily deals, e-bay deals, etc..



I forgot where I read that (about it only simulating 5.1) but I'll have another look around. Thanks for the info on the remotes, I actually found a Logitech Harmony 520 refurb for 35.99 with free shipping on dealmonger.


----------



## KDNCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sid369* /forum/post/16099799
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have been looking for a htib my first. I looked into getting a onkyo then chnaged my mind and looke dinto sony ct-100 soundbar as it will be for an apartment. Now today I found the samsung AS720 on e-oulet canada refurbrished for 242. I don't know if that is the best deal out there, but what do you guys think about it being my first htib.
> 
> Things I will be connecting will be
> 
> Vizio 32 LCD tv
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Cable STB
> 
> Dvd player and eventually a blu ray player
> 
> and a Popcorn hour A-110
> 
> 
> Will all this connect to this receiver. Kindly suggest



This might help - taken from first post:

--------------------

Inputs: 4 composite video, 2 HDMI, 5 audio, 2 optical digital audio, 1 coaxial digital audio

Outputs: 2 composite video, HDMI, audio, headphone

--------------------


I purchased from e-outlet canada as well and the AS720 arrived in good shape. Happy with purchase overall. My issue (shared by many) occurs when using two HDMI connections through AS720. The HDMI audio on one connection (DVD1) needs to be detected through input cycling and then only outputs PLII. I just decided to use one HDMI for the PS3 (for multi-channel) and used two optical straight to AVR for the SA8300HD cable box (HDMI to TV) and 360 (component to TV). I also have a Harmony 880 which makes life easier.


----------



## sethman916

***** HELP! ******


Ive got this unit installed and running great except for one minor problem. Im using a Sat box on Sat HDMI1 and a samsung Blu-Ray on DVD HDMI2. Everything seems to be working well. HDMI audio is working great after tweaking with the settings. Had to make a change to the settings in my blu-ray to get surround sound from hdmi on it. but thats working great to.


HERES THE PROBLEM


It seems to forget what input mode i set it to. half the time when i turn it on i have to reset the input mode from optical to hdmi to get things to work. is this a common problem. Ive read a lot about people not getting audio right but not about it simply forgetting what input mode. Im using a harmony 520.


----------



## Kappy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sethman916* /forum/post/16117541
> 
> 
> ***** HELP! ******
> 
> 
> Ive got this unit installed and running great except for one minor problem. Im using a Sat box on Sat HDMI1 and a samsung Blu-Ray on DVD HDMI2. Everything seems to be working well. HDMI audio is working great after tweaking with the settings. Had to make a change to the settings in my blu-ray to get surround sound from hdmi on it. but thats working great to.
> 
> 
> HERES THE PROBLEM
> 
> 
> It seems to forget what input mode i set it to. half the time when i turn it on i have to reset the input mode from optical to hdmi to get things to work. is this a common problem. Ive read a lot about people not getting audio right but not about it simply forgetting what input mode. Im using a harmony 520.



I've got the same setup; however, I use the optical connections from the cable box and the Samsung Blue-Ray to the AVR and I take the HDMI's directly to the TV from the components. Then I programmed my Harmony One with that setup. When I first tried out the remote, some connections weren't recognized; but Harmony's built-in "advisor" figured everything out in just a couple of minutes. It couldn't have been easier.


----------



## cohen

Alright, I'm having a weird problem, when I first connected my xbox 360 and streamed music, the music came out in 5.1. After I was done messing around I turned the receiver off for a while and when I came back to listen to music I was only getting music out of front Left and front Right speakers and the sub. Messing around in the "digital in" part of the setup menu I got 5.1 to return by switching between optical 1 and 2. The second I shut the receiver off and turned it back on it returned to just stereo, and i figured switching the digital in settings again would make it return but it hasn't. My 360 is connected to the receiver via HDMI in the Sat 2 HDMI slot. I have an HDMI out to the TV which is a Samsung 550 series.


The xbox is set to dolby digital 5.1, but I can change it to stereo in the settings and the center channel will work again but it sounds like crap. 5.1 works on movies and video games so im not sure whats wrong here. I just got the receiver and I'm not to knowledgeable with receivers and audio because I haven't had much experience with them. I'm tried looking online and in this thread ive been reading the past couple days but I can't find a solution anywhere. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sethman916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kappy* /forum/post/16118620
> 
> 
> I've got the same setup; however, I use the optical connections from the cable box and the Samsung Blue-Ray to the AVR and I take the HDMI's directly to the TV from the components. Then I programmed my Harmony One with that setup. When I first tried out the remote, some connections weren't recognized; but Harmony's built-in "advisor" figured everything out in just a couple of minutes. It couldn't have been easier.



Unfortunately I can't do that. I may add the optical cables just to get it to work no matter which digital input it decides it wants to be on. But i have to use the HDMI switch. One of the reasons i bought this unit. I have my TV wall mounted above my fireplace and there is a single hdmi cable ran inside the wall.


----------



## MacAttack103

Anyone looking for a good deal on this product can get it a Sears.com right now for $ 269.99. Only catch is the real high shipping cost.


----------



## moommoombaba

I missed the 10% off but i can get it for $299 pick up from sears, is it a good deal for this unit??


----------



## kgveteran

I'll have to look tomorrow at sears. I'm putting together a living room system. This really fit the bill. Price looks right too


----------



## tamahome02000

The 720 is probably getting cheaper because an as730 is coming out:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/03/31...0-htib-system/ 


I wonder how it does with hdmi syncing issues.


----------



## nikdro

Hey all, just picked one of these up from Sears the other day and just hooked it up today. I've got a scientific atlantic 8300hd from time warner and a ps3 and a 42 inch Panasonic tv. I currently only have 2 hdmi cables until Friday so I'm only able to hook up one component. So I've got the cable box connected to the as720 via hdmi, and then the as720 connected to the tv via hdmi. My problem is the high def channels work fine, but when I go to standard def channels, there is picture but no audio. I've tried hooking up an optical cable from the box to the receiver and it still does not work. I've also tried poking around in all of the settings on the box and couldn't find anything in there. I've tried turning both the box and receiver off and back on and it does not fix it. The only way I've been able to get it to work so far is to hook the cable box up to the tv and then use an optical cable from the tv to the receiver, but I don't really want to do that if I don't have to. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation or have any suggestions? Much appreciated...


----------



## C5VETTE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikdro* /forum/post/16176764
> 
> 
> Hey all, just picked one of these up from Sears the other day and just hooked it up today. ...




You're lucky to be able to pick it up at Sears. Their big ad promoting the cheap sale price was a rip off in my area. I checked two local stores (sunday morning at opening and 12 surrounding stores in 3 states - Not one had them in stock). They were trying to force those of us in my area to order online and pay the higher shipping to get it back closer to the actual non sale price.


But my local sears was willing to sell me their demo unit for the same price as a new one.


----------



## C5VETTE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/16167747
> 
> 
> The 720 is probably getting cheaper because an as730 is coming out:
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/03/31...0-htib-system/
> 
> 
> I wonder how it does with hdmi syncing issues.



Do you know when it's coming out?


----------



## jchambers_18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C5VETTE* /forum/post/16177924
> 
> 
> You're lucky to be able to pick it up at Sears. Their big ad promoting the cheap sale price was a rip off in my area. I checked two local stores (sunday morning at opening and 12 surrounding stores in 3 states - Not one had them in stock). They were trying to force those of us in my area to order online and pay the higher shipping to get it back closer to the actual non sale price.
> 
> 
> But my local sears was willing to sell me their demo unit for the same price as a new one.



A little known fact is that if you go to a Sears store and have the salesperson order it there for you instead of you ordering online, you will avoid shipping charges.


----------



## C5VETTE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchambers_18* /forum/post/16179456
> 
> 
> A little known fact is that if you go to a Sears store and have the salesperson order it there for you instead of you ordering online, you will avoid shipping charges.



Suppose to but both local Sears sales reps said they could not order the HT and have it delivered to the store. My only option was to order online (with the extremely high shipping cost) or pay the same price as a new unit for their demo.


----------



## MacAttack103

Just a quick update. www.electronics-expo.com now has the Sammy HTAS730 in stock with free shipping for $ 476.49.


----------



## tneedell

So out of the probably 30 pages I've read so far theis past week, I've not found a solution to my dilemma.


Is it possible to use HDMI for video with a coax audio source? I have a HTPC that I use as my DVD player and general media center, it has a DVI->HDMI cable and a coax digital audio output but haven't figured how to get audio through the receiver if I hook it up via the HDMI input. Are the AS720's HDMI inputs only usable for a signal WITH audio?


Current setup is all HDMIs going directly to TV and only processing audio via AS720.


Here's my ideal setup:


HTPC (DVI video out) -> AS720 (HDMI SAT in) *don't have cable, just watch Hulu!

AS720 (HDMI out) -> Samsung T5084 TV (HDMI1 in)

*Possibly eventually a Samsung Blu Ray (HDMI out) -> AS720 (HDMI DVD in)


I like the ability to use Anynet this way because I can see when I am turning the volume up or down on the TV and obviously the use of 1 remote, but I just can't figure out how to get audio this way.


Also, can the Up-convert feature that the receiver is capable of be used to upconvert the DVD video I send through it via the HTPC? I was thinking that if I sent it a 720 x 480 signal that it would upconvert the video. Am I way off on that?


----------



## LeJerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fullmetalparka* /forum/post/15870077
> 
> 
> I'm having a very similar problem with my 360 and AS720. I can only get up to 1080i/720p when it's passed through the receiver but I can get 1080p when it's plugged straight into my TV. When I set it to 1080p the screen goes black, the display on the AS720 shows no icons except for LPCM, and no sound comes out.



I have the same problem I think: hxxp:// www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1137233 


No picture at 1080p on my Xbox 360


----------



## jasonx2k23

is this samsung home theater still up to par? or are there some more uptodate samsung home theater that can handle lpcm?


----------



## mr dinosaur

im sure this question has been answered before but ill ask. i bought a wii with component cables. unfortunatly the audio portion of the cable cannot reach down into the reciever. am i to use an optical cable instead and go from the wii to the unit directly? i dont have the wii in front of me but i dont remember it having an optical input.


thank you


----------



## mr dinosaur

looking at the wii it doesnt have an optical link







i guess my only option is purchase some kind of audio extender for the L and R speakers are run it into the unit? seems like a pain in the ass.


----------



## afrogt

Just buy a couple of female to male RCA cables to extend it. You can get them at Radio Shack pretty easily.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...odsInSession=1


----------



## Bobster231

Has anyone got any good Speaker level settings for this bad boy? I currently got them all at +5 including the subwoofer. Does anyone else think that listening to music sounds a lot better through the Dolby Matrix setting compared to the Dolby Music and Neo 6 Music setting?


----------



## pyindeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moommoombaba* /forum/post/16159623
> 
> 
> I missed the 10% off but i can get it for $299 pick up from sears, is it a good deal for this unit??



Good deal? Yes. Almost half off the intro price.


I just bought one today @ Sears.


----------



## tamahome02000

Engadget reviewed the as730. Sounds a lot like the 720:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/21...0-htib-review/


----------



## jivan89

Hi there,


I'm looking into buying this receiver but I was wondering if it has the capability of passing through video and 5.1 audio through the HDMI inputs/outputs. That is basically the only thing I'm waiting to find out to go out and get this baby. Thanks!


----------



## Balika911

Hello Everybody,


I have a similar question to jivan89's. I want my Radeon HD48xx (not bought yet) to send the audio and video signal through one cable towards the receiver, but I don't know if the AV-R720 is capable of full HDMI processing: sending decoded audio signal to the speakers and video signal to the LCD TV via its HDMI output.

I was sure that it can do that, but a comment below engadgetHD's AS730 review said that the new receiver can't do that, which surprised me. I decided on asking for a straight answer here.


Thanks for the answers in advance.


----------



## palmolitor

Is it worth getting just for the anynet feature? Will my Samsung Blu ray work with anynet if hooked up HDMI to AS720/730, then HDMI from AS720/730 to my samsung TV?


----------



## peterluc80

Hi everyone,


for Balika911, I have the HT-AS730 and the receiver is able to receive the LPCM audio up to 7.1 from the ps3 and able to show the video on the screen with the hdmi output at 1080p.


For the others, everytime I set my setting on the receiver and put it in stanby mode, when I turn it back on, I lost every pre-made setting. The receiver should at least remember the radio preset and inputs.


Why the receiver is doing this????










Thanks


peterluc80


----------



## Balika911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterluc80* /forum/post/16364451
> 
> 
> I have the HT-AS730 and the receiver is able to receive the LPCM audio up to 7.1 from the ps3 and able to show the video on the screen with the hdmi output at 1080p.



I suppose that an appropriate VGA card is also ok as the source, so it seems that your answer has saved me a lot of bucks... altough the standby issue seems to be quite annoying. I hope there will be a solution to it.










Thank you very much!


----------



## dsg03svt

I've read through the thread and I can't seem to find my specific situation so any help would be greatly appreciated.


How would you guys go about setting up this system?


Panasonic Viera Plasma (3 hdmi inputs / 1 optical out)

Samsung AV-R720

PS3

ATT - Uverse Box

PC - Has a DVI for video and optical out for audio

Wii


My question is this when I hook up the PC through the HTIB using HDMI 1 (DVD), since the PC only outputs the video through the DVI - HDMI then how could I still listen to my audio since it would be going into a different input (digital in - dvd)


I would highly like to avoid hooking the PC up to the TV b/c for whatever reason the Panasonic TV I have has a problem with PC and hooking them into it's HDMI 1 or 2 input and needs to be in the frong HDMI 3 input which looks terrible. However, to this point that is how it has been done w/ the PC in HDMI 3 on the TV and analog out to the HTIB (this was before I realized I had optical out on my PC)


Also, when I plug in my PS3 to the HTIB I get a black with scraggly lines issue. (Assuming this is the "handshake" issue that others have described on here.) Could you inform me of how this can be handled.


Thanks.


----------



## xxphenom87xx

hi everybody I have the AS270. My question may be a bit different. I was thinking about replacing the compact center channel speaker but i found this is a 4 ohm system. Its been hard to find a 4 ohm center channel speaker. Would I be able to run an 8ohm center channel speaker to this unit? Would the sound be effected in a negative way?


Other wise i love his unit except for the PS3 handshake issue.


----------



## tamahome02000

I think you can use 8 ohm speakers. It's been discussed before in this thread.


----------



## xxphenom87xx

Oh i didnt know i was searching online and nothing ever came up. Thanks for the help!


----------



## xxphenom87xx

sorry to be such a nuisance..But i have one more issue. Then I watch movies from my PS3 on my Samsung LN46A650 i do notice a slight lip sync issue. i have the 120hz set on the lowest setting and every thing is hooked up via Philips HDMI v1.3


It just seems that the voices aren't totally in sync.


Is there any thing anyone can help me with as to fix this problem?


----------



## redzone

check to see if youve introduced a delay in any of your speaker settings. i know most of the lip sync issues ive had all ended up being the source materials fault.


----------



## dimmujed

I have this and I have a question.


If I'm running my xbox 360 through this, and then through a capture card, and then into my TV, will the capture card be able to capture the audio too? This is all being done via HDMI.


Also, if I go the other way around would it work? As the capture card has an output of HDMI. Could I go xbox 360 to capture card to surround to TV?


HELP!?!?


----------



## bigvinny

E outlet Canada has refurbs AS-720's for $210, Mothers Day special, not sure about shipping.


----------



## MoNkLorD

Has anyone's remote stop working? for some reason i no longer have vol. control and a few others, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't i guess i have to see if i can get a replacement under warranty.


----------



## bnwhtlw

Anyone interested in this set check your local Bestbuy's. I just found a display model of this set up for 150 bux. Works great, no issues.


Just passing along my good luck (and maybe a little boasting)


----------



## Aqxea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnwhtlw* /forum/post/16509429
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in this set check your local Bestbuy's. I just found a display model of this set up for 150 bux. Works great, no issues.
> 
> 
> Just passing along my good luck (and maybe a little boasting)



That's a great deal. Best Buy's website shows the AS730 on sale for $449.


----------



## ahspao

Hi all, i'm having an issue and I don't know if its due to "handshaking", my setup, or a defective AV-R720 unit.


I was using this HTIB system strictly with my HTPC and Samsung LCD TV. The HTPC is hooked up via HDMI to the Receiver and I play videos, dvds, etc. However, sometimes when I pause and resume or switch from a youtube video to a dvd I get this loud static hiss that has a stutter to it.

I thought this was just due to the HTPC but now that I have a Dish Network PVR attached the system via HDMI I've started to notice the same issue when I pause a tv show and resume it. I get this random stuttering static noise for about 4-5 seconds and then it goes away. Sometimes I get my normal audio back and sometimes it just goes mute and then gives me the static for 5 more seconds and goes mute, like a cycle. Today is gave me the static when i resumed from a tv show and then said "Not Supported" on the receiver. I had to turn it off and turn it back on so it would give me audio.


This doesn't occur everytime I switch from Youtube to a DVD or everytime I pause a show on the DVR and resume. It happens at random but quite frequently.


If this helps...right now i'm on my HTPC and playing a movie in the background, the receiver says "Dolby Digital" on the left and "Digital" on the right, the input says DVD. If I pause the movie, it just says "DVD" and the other wording goes away. If I exit the CyberDVD program then it reads "L.PCM DIGITAL LIVE SURR." on the receiver. Can I keep it from "looking" for new signal and just keep on "D. Digital" or "L.PCM Digital" permanently ?


Is it due to using HDMI ? Is it a "handshaking" problem ?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## CMDG

I need help setting up my system since I'm a completely new to this.


So far i have

1) Cable box to receiver via hdmi

2) PS3 to receiver via hdmi and optical audio from PS3 to receiver


The cable box setup is fine but the ps3 setup is not working. When i set it to "DVD optic 1", there's sound but no picture and when i set it to "DVD HDMI 1" there's picture but no sound. Anyone could help me please?


----------



## Eugene.cawthray

Referring back to the reply mentioning Matrix mode ...


Recently, after moving my Samsung AS-HS720S system from one cabinet to another ...... I now find that all 5 speakers work with satellite input but only the front speakers work when in DVD mode.


While in DVD mode, the receiver unit shws that I am in PLII mode and when I try to go to Matrix mode (which results in sound from all 5 speakers) it only remains in Matrix mode for a few seconds.


What am I doing wrong? Thanx


----------



## ja25921

Hi All,


Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info on this forum. I also wanted to share with you my setup. I have been able to eliminate the use of many cables to just three!


I have both my Samsung Blu Ray Player BD-P3600 and TimeWarner Cable Box with HDMI Output connected to my LG 42" (42LG50) FLATSCREEN TV using HDMI cables and one fiber optic cable connecting the TV to my Samsung HT-AS720 Stereo!!!











-El Joe


----------



## Sopas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ja25921* /forum/post/16565679
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info on this forum. I also wanted to share with you my setup. I have been able to eliminate the use of many cables to just three!
> 
> 
> I have both my Samsung Blu Ray Player BD-P3600 and TimeWarner Cable Box with HDMI Output connected to my LG 42" (42LG50) FLATSCREEN TV using HDMI cables and one fiber optic cable connecting the TV to my Samsung HT-AS720 Stereo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -El Joe



With that setup, you are only sending 2 ch. stereo to your AVR – optical cables can only handle 2 ch. stereo. Your AVR will read PLIIx, which takes 2 ch. stereo and turns it into a fake 5 ch. surround. Each channel will not be discrete.


For the best sound, connect your Blu-ray and cable box to your AVR with HDMI, and then your AVR to your TV with HDMI. You will be able to take advantage of your Blu-ray's ability to decode the HD audio.


You will be amazed at the better sound and how much clearer and crisp the sound is.


----------



## carcary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sopas* /forum/post/16566980
> 
> 
> With that setup, you are only sending 2 ch. stereo to your AVR – optical cables can only handle 2 ch. stereo. Your AVR will read PLIIx, which takes 2 ch. stereo and turns it into a fake 5 ch. surround. Each channel will not be discrete.
> 
> 
> For the best sound, connect your Blu-ray and cable box to your AVR with HDMI, and then your AVR to your TV with HDMI. You will be able to take advantage of your Blu-ray's ability to decode the HD audio.
> 
> 
> You will be amazed at the better sound and how much clearer and crisp the sound is.



06-01-09 SOPAS Agree with you 100%. This is the best set-up.

I would only add one thing. In oder to get Anynet+ to function I had to hookup a digital optical cable from TV out to Reciever in[the one marked Optical 3/TV-Anynet+ on the AS730].It would be Optical 2/SAT-Anynet+ on the AS720.It actually shows this in the set-up insrtuctions for the HTIB.I guess the remote control signal is passed thru on this cable from the TV to the HTIB. It can't run on the HDMI cable because the signal is going the opposite direction[HTIB to TV] on that cable.

If you are not using Anynet+ you don't need the optical cable.


06-02-09 Here is a link to a Samsung information booklet on hooking up Samsung Home Theater to Samsung TV and getting Anynet+ to function. MUST use the digital audio optical cable

as well as the HDMI cable between the 2 units. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/po...ype=&model_nm=


----------



## rob black

Im selling my speakers from this HTIB


They are new. Asking $50 Shipped for all 5


PM me for details


----------



## paulsimpson1234

Very informative post ..


----------



## dgege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahspao* /forum/post/16527577
> 
> 
> Hi all, i'm having an issue and I don't know if its due to "handshaking", my setup, or a defective AV-R720 unit.
> 
> 
> I was using this HTIB system strictly with my HTPC and Samsung LCD TV. The HTPC is hooked up via HDMI to the Receiver and I play videos, dvds, etc. However, sometimes when I pause and resume or switch from a youtube video to a dvd I get this loud static hiss that has a stutter to it.
> 
> I thought this was just due to the HTPC but now that I have a Dish Network PVR attached the system via HDMI I've started to notice the same issue when I pause a tv show and resume it. I get this random stuttering static noise for about 4-5 seconds and then it goes away. Sometimes I get my normal audio back and sometimes it just goes mute and then gives me the static for 5 more seconds and goes mute, like a cycle. Today is gave me the static when i resumed from a tv show and then said "Not Supported" on the receiver. I had to turn it off and turn it back on so it would give me audio.
> 
> 
> This doesn't occur everytime I switch from Youtube to a DVD or everytime I pause a show on the DVR and resume. It happens at random but quite frequently.
> 
> 
> If this helps...right now i'm on my HTPC and playing a movie in the background, the receiver says "Dolby Digital" on the left and "Digital" on the right, the input says DVD. If I pause the movie, it just says "DVD" and the other wording goes away. If I exit the CyberDVD program then it reads "L.PCM DIGITAL LIVE SURR." on the receiver. Can I keep it from "looking" for new signal and just keep on "D. Digital" or "L.PCM Digital" permanently ?
> 
> 
> Is it due to using HDMI ? Is it a "handshaking" problem ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have the exact same problem! Did you figure out how to fix it by any chance?


----------



## dgege

Ok, this is really starting to piss me off. Does it mean that my unit is defective or there's something I'm missing? I'm having problems with both my PVR and my HTPC. Whenever I switch feed, or I pause then resume, the sound drops for a random amount of time (as low as 1 sec, as high as a minute). And sometimes, I get a really loud hissing sound that is unbearable.

I called Samsung, they are as useless as their manual. And I bought this unit in February and had made a quick test back then, everything seemed to be working fine. But I had to wait for all the renovations in my new condo to be done to hook it up. And because of that, I'm out of warranty now, as I only had 3 month, it was refurbished









I really hope someone can help me out. When it works, it works really nice. But the audio dropping is a showstopper!


----------



## dgege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgege* /forum/post/16627216
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really starting to piss me off. Does it mean that my unit is defective or there's something I'm missing? I'm having problems with both my PVR and my HTPC. Whenever I switch feed, or I pause then resume, the sound drops for a random amount of time (as low as 1 sec, as high as a minute). And sometimes, I get a really loud hissing sound that is unbearable.
> 
> I called Samsung, they are as useless as their manual. And I bought this unit in February and had made a quick test back then, everything seemed to be working fine. But I had to wait for all the renovations in my new condo to be done to hook it up. And because of that, I'm out of warranty now, as I only had 3 month, it was refurbished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope someone can help me out. When it works, it works really nice. But the audio dropping is a showstopper!



To add to my story, I don't have this problem when I use an optical cable, just with HDMI. For now, I hooked up all my devices to my TV (HDMI) and I have an optical cable running form the TV to my receiver. It works ok, but I would much rather go HDMI all the way.

If anyone can help me out, please, do not hesitate!


----------



## klo1313

I just purchased the HT-AS720 with Samsung blu-ray player from best buy for $150 open box.. honestly i dont want to return it because i feel like they made a mistake in ringing it up because there is no way this system with blu-ray player could be only $150 even though it did not come with speaker wires or a remote.. i bought 16 gauge speaker wire from radio shack and everything works fine as far as sound through the speakers.. my connections are as follows:


Blu-Ray Player > HDMI > AVR

Scientific Atlanta Cable Box > HDMI > AVR

AVR > HDMI > TV


My speakers work fine when i use my cable box connected through SAT HDMI 2.. i can put it on SAT MULTI-CH and get full sound and on the OSD there is a picture showing all the speakers that are connected and it says "linear pcm".. if i connect my blu-ray player through this input it works fine.. but when trying to connect my blu-ray player through DVD HDMI 1 i get no sound, the speaker icons on the front display dont show up and there is nothing that says linear pcm.. ive tried to fiddle with the settings as much as i can but to no avail.. any ideas why this could be happening?


----------



## Bad_Boy_

Is there any samsung 7.1 demo's I can download to test on my PS3 and this receiver? I know a couple people who are not convinced HD sound and video is much better than DVD.










maybe something like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ1MOWg15Ec


----------



## skinnadoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koobs* /forum/post/13538523
> 
> 
> count your speakers... you only have 5 man. you cant get 7.1 sound from a 5.1 system.





Ohhhhh yes yes yes...... This system, you take 2 extra speakers, and you have the option of placing them both as the rear center channel, spread about 3-4 feet apart, facing down at you.


----------



## skinnadoor




Bad_Boy_ said:


> Is there any samsung 7.1 demo's I can download to test on my PS3 and this receiver? I know a couple people who are not convinced HD sound and video is much better than DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes do a search for "Dobly Digital THX demo DVD" on that is the DTS 7.1 pod race from the phantom menace.
> 
> 
> Fire up gladiator, the DVD (2000) that has DTS 6.1 for sure and sounds great, as i own it and tested it.
> 
> 
> Xmen 3 has DTS 6.1 as well.


----------



## skinnadoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewex* /forum/post/13538433
> 
> 
> HI recently setup my HT-AS720 to do 7.1 so i got my speakers setup perfectly went trough the test speaker stuff to adjust the volumes level. They all work. Now when i connect my ps3 over a hdmi cable i see the HT-AS720 show 7.1 setting is enabled it shows all the speakers on the screen. But i dont get any sound from the speakers at all. I researched the ps3 that the game i have is Call of duty 4 and it does give 7.1 output. But i just cant get this to work. There is no sound on the back speakers. Nor i can get sound from them in movies. Ok i get the movies because they are set to 5.1 right now but why doesnt it work with the games. What am i doing wrong.






Ohhhhh yes yes yes...... I just spent a an hour or so tinkering witht the 720's HDMI cables and comparing the optical connection.


My Results ?


When i run Straight HDMI with my reciever and PS3, here's what happens...

-I can't get DTS to Decode or DTS HD

-I can't get 7.1 MULTI-CH or LPCM Digital to turn off

-Dolby Digital 5.1 or Uncompressed 5.1 PCM to decode, Decodes as pro-logic 2.


Now, in the PS3 options you can select and de-select different sound formats in the audio option, and i've only had limited sucsess.


Going back to the optical connection for the PS3 seems to have solved all my issues, DTS decodes fine, with my Extra Speakers, DTS-ES 6.1 decodes fine, and Dolby digital decodes fine.


I should mention the TV HD reciever had no problems spitting out a nice DD 5.1 signal... so i can now say that however nice the HDMI switching is for the different peices of equipment, going old school for the audio "optical" for the ps3 gives you the less amount of pain.


All of this went down and hour ago. All of my modes are assighned correctly bla bla...


Does anyone have anything to add about the different sound formats with the PS3 and this AMP ?


----------



## jkrswld

Just got my as-730s hooked up to my PS3 via HDMI from monoprice and so far so good. I do notice having to power cycle the amp now and then if I switch from movie to PS3 menu...which I thought was lame but my friend he sometimes runs into the same issue/solution with his Sony HDMI switching amp...so perhaps its just the way the PS3 rolls? I know that when i had it hooked straight to my TV it does regualrly cut all signal while switching activities so maybe the handshake fails while doing that?


----------



## redzone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skinnadoor* /forum/post/16962709
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh yes yes yes...... I just spent a an hour or so tinkering witht the 720's HDMI cables and comparing the optical connection.
> 
> 
> My Results ?
> 
> 
> When i run Straight HDMI with my reciever and PS3, here's what happens...
> 
> -I can't get DTS to Decode or DTS HD
> 
> -I can't get 7.1 MULTI-CH or LPCM Digital to turn off
> 
> -Dolby Digital 5.1 or Uncompressed 5.1 PCM to decode, Decodes as pro-logic 2.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have anything to add about the different sound formats with the PS3 and this AMP ?



OK if your going by the little light on the front of the unit your fooling yourself into thinking your not getting the propor format. As it says in the specs it can only decode DTS, DD etc with bitstreemed audio over Optical(no HD formats though) . the HDMI only accepts LPCM


As explained earlier in the thread if you use hdmi with your ps3 the reciever will always say 7.1 LPCM. The DD, DTS lights will not light up as the reciever is not decoding them. BUT you are still getting the end result.


I even noticed lately that my reciever can apply PLII to 2 channel LPCM (old xfiles seasons) which is realy nice as i could never do that before. must be an update to the ps3.


----------



## Bad_Boy_

I searched the thread, but I only found similar situations, and they didnt help me. So I have a problem...


I have my PS3 plugged in DVD (hdmi 1), and Direct TV HD box in SAT (hdmi 2).

I only get audio with my DirecTv box. The ps3 through dvd/hdmi has no audio at all.


If I switch the PS3 to SAT and DirecTv box to DVD, audio on ps3 works and not the box.


I've set the DVD audio to hdmi and still no dice to whatever is plugged in the DVD hdmi slot. Any suggestions?


edit: if it helps, video works fine for both.


If nothing works, I'll probably just get an optical cable for the Directv box, and put ps3 back on SAT... which I assume should work.


----------



## redzone

so jsut to clarify. lets try this useing the remote.


HDMI 1 to PS3 - Press DvD - then press the Input select button untill it hanges to HDMI 1


HDMI 2 to Sat box - Press Sat - then press the Input select button untill it hanges to HDMI 2




good luck. hope that helps/works


----------



## Bad_Boy_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redzone* /forum/post/17080045
> 
> 
> so jsut to clarify. lets try this useing the remote.
> 
> 
> HDMI 1 to PS3 - Press DvD - then press the Input select button untill it hanges to HDMI 1
> 
> 
> HDMI 2 to Sat box - Press Sat - then press the Input select button untill it hanges to HDMI 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck. hope that helps/works



Tried this and no dice. Video works fine for both, it's the audio on whatever is set to DVD that doesnt. I actually got it to work earlier today (audio working on both the PS3 and DirecTV box) until I turned off the receiver, I'm not sure what I did...maybe it was a power cycle. But I'm not sure what to turn off and on.


----------



## redzone

id give that a try. a full power cycle of all devices. that means unplugging them from the wall for aroudn 5 minutes. this woudl include teh tv and ps3 and sat boxes


then if it still has the same issue. ( you may want to try this first. try power cycling just the reciever. i know every once in a while i have to power cycle it or i get messed up audio and/or video


good luck


----------



## markp2

I've had this system for a while and just recently added a PS3 Slim to the mix - question is I'm trying to playback mp3/wav at 44.1kHz according to below instructions and I don't get any sound no matter what I try. I guess the question is, can the AS-720 do this (sample at 88.2 kHz or 176.4 kHz)? Thanks in advance..


Adjusting settings for upscaled output

1. Select [Linear PCM 2 Ch. 88.2 kHz] or [Linear PCM 2 Ch. 176.4 kHz] under Settings > [Sound Settings] > [Audio Output Settings].

2. Select [44.1/88.2/176.4 kHz] under Settings > [Music Settings] > [Audio CD Output Frequency]. Audio output is upsampled at a frequency of 88.2 kHz or 176.4 kHz to match the audio device in use.

3. If necessary, select the setting that you want under Settings > [Music Settings] > [Bitmapping]. You can further adjust the playback quality by adjusting the bitmapping setting.


----------



## shlauncha

A while ago I decided that this was the HTIB I wanted to buy to use with my Samsung Plasma(PN42A450) & PS3 . Of course, money has been tight & that was a long time ago. Is it still worth considering this option or should I look for newer equipment? I particularly like that the HDMI sends both audio & video.


Thanks for any insight!


-Dan


----------



## markp2

For what it's worth.. I found the issue. Same as the SACD issue, mainly that I've got the PS3, AVR and TV daisy chained via HDMI and the TV is obviously not sending the proper audio capabilities of the AVR along to the PS3. Can actually get it all working properly if I set the PS3 resolution to 480p.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markp2* /forum/post/17220841
> 
> 
> I've had this system for a while and just recently added a PS3 Slim to the mix - question is I'm trying to playback mp3/wav at 44.1kHz according to below instructions and I don't get any sound no matter what I try. I guess the question is, can the AS-720 do this (sample at 88.2 kHz or 176.4 kHz)? Thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> Adjusting settings for upscaled output
> 
> 1. Select [Linear PCM 2 Ch. 88.2 kHz] or [Linear PCM 2 Ch. 176.4 kHz] under Settings > [Sound Settings] > [Audio Output Settings].
> 
> 2. Select [44.1/88.2/176.4 kHz] under Settings > [Music Settings] > [Audio CD Output Frequency]. Audio output is upsampled at a frequency of 88.2 kHz or 176.4 kHz to match the audio device in use.
> 
> 3. If necessary, select the setting that you want under Settings > [Music Settings] > [Bitmapping]. You can further adjust the playback quality by adjusting the bitmapping setting.


----------



## bzzbee2

So i have seen it discussed in here a few times by searching. But have yet to see a response. Channeling my direct tv through the receiver to my new panasonic plasma via hdmi. HD channels work great, but when i switch to Standard def channels i lose sound and video. Is this the dreaded handshake issue? Is there a solution to this? When i called Samsung they told me $160 to repair. I really dont want to buy another receiver.


----------



## Fidco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzzbee2* /forum/post/17267992
> 
> 
> So i have seen it discussed in here a few times by searching. But have yet to see a response. Channeling my direct tv through the receiver to my new panasonic plasma via hdmi. HD channels work great, but when i switch to Standard def channels i lose sound and video. Is this the dreaded handshake issue? Is there a solution to this? When i called Samsung they told me $160 to repair. I really dont want to buy another receiver.



This receiver cannot pass 480i through HDMI for some reason. Check your Direct TV box settings and set it to upscale SD channels to 720p or 1080i.


----------



## bearce0725

I'm new to "Home Theater," I can grasp a lot of the set up, just had a few questions to throw out there...


First, I have bought a 7100 series TV and am running a 3600 series Samsung BD player and Samsung's HTIB HT-AS730ST/XAA, I have calibrated based on CNET's settings w/ minor tweaks. I was wondering if anyone else has set up the other Samsung components with the TV and had trouble/success with any different settings or have any comments?


I am lost when it came to selecting the audio output from the BD player for the AMP to decode?


Lastly, for now I am using the Anynet+ feature, but will be hooking up my Logitech Harmony 900


Questions/Comments...Thanks


----------



## bearce0725




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sopas* /forum/post/16566980
> 
> 
> With that setup, you are only sending 2 ch. stereo to your AVR – optical cables can only handle 2 ch. stereo. Your AVR will read PLIIx, which takes 2 ch. stereo and turns it into a fake 5 ch. surround. Each channel will not be discrete.
> 
> 
> For the best sound, connect your Blu-ray and cable box to your AVR with HDMI, and then your AVR to your TV with HDMI. You will be able to take advantage of your Blu-ray's ability to decode the HD audio.
> 
> 
> You will be amazed at the better sound and how much clearer and crisp the sound is.



"SOPAS" in regards to :

"For the best sound, connect your Blu-ray and cable box to your AVR with HDMI, and then your AVR to your TV with HDMI. You will be able to take advantage of your Blu-ray's ability to decode the HD audio.


You will be amazed at the better sound and how much clearer and crisp the sound is."


What settings do you have the AVR set to after that type of connections? ie Pro Lgx II etc...


----------



## DaFees

Hello everyone,


I am here on behalf of my dad who is having a minor issue with this system (the 720 to be specific). When he plays DVD/BDs the sub works fine. When he listens to the radio and has it set to stereo the sub works fine. However if he changes to PLIIx (or any surround sound mode for that matter) while listening the radio the sub doesn't work. With stereo everything sounds full, rich, warm; the way it should, but the minute you switch to a surround sound mode it loses all warmth, and such. It sounds rather flat or dull. Why?


----------



## vicanwin

I've owned the system since it first came out in the US, and about a month ago, the system started a popping noise in the front right channel. I've seen several others on the net with the same problem and it seem that as if it is a motherboard problem which will need to be professionally repaired, if it can be at all. As the unit is out of warranty, I think it might make more economic sense just to buy a new amp.


Here's my quesion: Can I replace just the head/receiver unit with another receiver? Will the subwoofer and speakers work with any middle price range receivers?


Thanks!


----------



## mandarb916




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/17581879
> 
> 
> I've owned the system since it first came out in the US, and about a month ago, the system started a popping noise in the front right channel. I've seen several others on the net with the same problem and it seem that as if it is a motherboard problem which will need to be professionally repaired, if it can be at all. As the unit is out of warranty, I think it might make more economic sense just to buy a new amp.
> 
> 
> Here's my quesion: Can I replace just the head/receiver unit with another receiver? Will the subwoofer and speakers work with any middle price range receivers?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My receiver started doing the same thing last week...replaced it with a Harmon Kardon unit...no problems.


----------



## vicanwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarb916* /forum/post/17582268
> 
> 
> My receiver started doing the same thing last week...replaced it with a Harmon Kardon unit...no problems.



Much obliged.


----------



## wrxdrunkie

Does anyone know if this receiver will output virtual 5.1 through the headphone jack?


Dolby refers to it as 'Dolby Headphone Technology'


more can be read here: http://www.dolby.com/DocLibTechLanding.aspx?taxid=220 


I am just wondering if I get the virtual surround sound technology dolby has been promoting when I plug in my headphones, or if it is just straight stereo?


These headsets are using the same dolby headphone technology: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/produc...set/index.html 


Thanks guys


----------



## FIlmKrew

Hi, currently I use this system for my Samsung blu-ray player and it works fine and it sounds great for actual blu-ray movies.


However, when I play CDs through the blu-ray player, music comes from the speakers but the subwoofer is silent. Also, when I plug in my iPod to the reciever via RCA cable, the music also just comes from the speakers but the sobwoofer doesn't seem to work. It only works for movies. Is there a way I can enjoy music using this system?


Thanks!


----------



## bearce0725




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FIlmKrew* /forum/post/17687647
> 
> 
> Hi, currently I use this system for my Samsung blu-ray player and it works fine and it sounds great for actual blu-ray movies.
> 
> 
> However, when I play CDs through the blu-ray player, music comes from the speakers but the subwoofer is silent. Also, when I plug in my iPod to the reciever via RCA cable, the music also just comes from the speakers but the sobwoofer doesn't seem to work. It only works for movies. Is there a way I can enjoy music using this system?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You might need to program the unit in each input mode


----------



## KNace

Thought you all might get a kick out of this... I bought the 720 two years ago in January from BB. I got the four year warranty since it was for our nice new TV. I'm glad I did. The front right channel started making popping sounds on start up. Not soft ones either (I thought the speaker would blow if didn't turn the volume down before i started the cable box). I was able to take the whole system back to BB and get the 730 and an additional 4 year warranty for FREE! I love the 730 - it has some additional inputs and some pretty nice extra features. They changed the setup menu and that is not so hot... kind of confusing if you don't know the amp. The speakers are shaped a little different but the system still sounds great!


I just thought I would share - thanks


----------



## Japsican

Hello Everyone,


My wife is getting a free HT-AS720 from her work, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to hook everything up.


What I have to hook up and their optional connections:

TV LN52A550 w/ 3xHDMI, 1xToslink

PS3 w/ HDMI, Toslink

Xbox360 w/ HDMI, or Component w/ Toslink

Motorola HD cable box w/ HDMI, Toslink


The HT-AS720 has only 2xHDMI inputs, but I have 3 sources I'd like to hook up. I was thinking of running the motorola cable box to the first HDMI input on the HT-AS720, then running both the PS3 and Xbox to an HDMI "Y" connector like this one







then from there into the second HDMI input on the HT-AS720. The PS3 and Xbox will never be turned on at the same time. Will that type of HDMI "Y" connector work? I dont really see why it wouldnt.


If that splitter wont work for whatever reason, my second plan is to connect the PS3 and Xbox 360 to the HT-AS720 via HDMI, then run the motorola hd cable box to the TV via component with its audio run the the HT-AS720 via Toslink. Would this be the best way to get optimal performance?


Any help is very much appreciated.


Thanks,


Marc


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Japsican* /forum/post/17973560
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> My wife is getting a free HT-AS720 from her work, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to hook everything up.
> 
> 
> What I have to hook up and their optional connections:
> 
> TV LN52A550 w/ 3xHDMI, 1xToslink
> 
> PS3 w/ HDMI, Toslink
> 
> Xbox360 w/ HDMI, or Component w/ Toslink
> 
> Motorola HD cable box w/ HDMI, Toslink
> 
> 
> The HT-AS720 has only 2xHDMI inputs, but I have 3 sources I'd like to hook up. I was thinking of running the motorola cable box to the first HDMI input on the HT-AS720, then running both the PS3 and Xbox to an HDMI "Y" connector like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then from there into the second HDMI input on the HT-AS720. The PS3 and Xbox will never be turned on at the same time. Will that type of HDMI "Y" connector work? I dont really see why it wouldnt.
> 
> 
> If that splitter wont work for whatever reason, my second plan is to connect the PS3 and Xbox 360 to the HT-AS720 via HDMI, then run the motorola hd cable box to the TV via component with its audio run the the HT-AS720 via Toslink. Would this be the best way to get optimal performance?
> 
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



You would be fine running a component cable and Toslink since it would provide you with 5.1 (no cable box or company is running higher). I know that many people prefer to run it this way that would be absolutely fine.


----------



## Japsican




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KNace* /forum/post/17974477
> 
> 
> You would be fine running a component cable and Toslink since it would provide you with 5.1 (no cable box or company is running higher). I know that many people prefer to run it this way that would be absolutely fine.



Now that I think of it, could I run HDMI from the Motorola to the TV for video and run Toslink from the Motorola to the receiver for audio? Would that work also?


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Japsican* /forum/post/17975198
> 
> 
> Now that I think of it, could I run HDMI from the Motorola to the TV for video and run Toslink from the Motorola to the receiver for audio? Would that work also?



I know that most times the cable box/TV doesn't like to do this. The cable box will not let you hook up an HDMI and do audio with the Toslink (most anyway). You will get zero video loss with a component cable. However, if you can run it with the HDMI and Toslink - go for it!


----------



## Japsican

Well, I guess my troubles are over!!! I just received the unit that my wife's work sent! It's not the HT-720! Its the 730!!! Awesome! I guess they ran out of the 720's so they sent us a 730 instead. 3 HDMI inputs, glad I didnt purchase a toslink cable or switch. Cant wait to get home to hook everything up!


----------



## KNace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Japsican* /forum/post/18007963
> 
> 
> Well, I guess my troubles are over!!! I just received the unit that my wife's work sent! It's not the HT-720! Its the 730!!! Awesome! I guess they ran out of the 720's so they sent us a 730 instead. 3 HDMI inputs, glad I didnt purchase a toslink cable or switch. Cant wait to get home to hook everything up!



Let me know what you think! I love the 730 every day that I have it. Unlike the 720 I don't need to adjust the volume constantly and the settings were quick to set up.


----------



## supermansings

Hi guys- little help please? I just completed a move, and somehow my subwoofer cable did not make it with my AS720 all the way to England. Can somebody please let me know what kind of replacement cable I need to order. I remember the jack as being big, but I could be wrong. Thanks for any input. Watching British TV is bad enough, but without my bass, even Call of Duty 2 sounds like crap!


----------



## vw_scott

OK, I've got my PS3 hooked up via HDMI and my Comcast Motorola DCH 3416 hooked in via HDMI going via HDMI to my Sammy LNT5271F. Up until recently all was fine. Now, the audio from the 3416 is not working right. It sounds like its clipping. works good for a sec or two then is VERY weak. tried swapping HDMI inputs-NO Worky. the problem follows the 3416. Tried another known good 3416-same thing. WTF did a setting get dropped? This thing is really frustrating. I also have the front right channel static that these things are known for. Is it in it's way out or what??


----------



## bzzbee2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicanwin* /forum/post/17581879
> 
> 
> I've owned the system since it first came out in the US, and about a month ago, the system started a popping noise in the front right channel. I've seen several others on the net with the same problem and it seem that as if it is a motherboard problem which will need to be professionally repaired, if it can be at all. As the unit is out of warranty, I think it might make more economic sense just to buy a new amp.
> 
> 
> Here's my quesion: Can I replace just the head/receiver unit with another receiver? Will the subwoofer and speakers work with any middle price range receivers?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Mine started popping about 2 months ago... Now, no sound at all, except for 1/2 sound from the sub. This thing has been nothing but problems since I purchased it. I have probably got to watch the equivalent of 35 movies on it in the past year and a half, and now its dead and the warranty is gone.


Yippee!!


----------



## dojugoo

So, I have this system for quite a long time, and still very satisfied with it. Well, I was wondering if any of the handshaking problems have been fixed?


I own a Samsung Ln52A650, this HTIB, and a ps3. I read that plugging ps3 into the HDMI satellite port gets rid of the handshake issue? Anybody confirm this?


Also, what is the best way of minimizing input lag? Is connecting HDMI out from receiver to HDMI2 in the TV and renaming to PC the best option? Does the ps3 going through the receiver to the TV cause any lag?


Thank you for answering all my questions


----------



## urir10

Hi All

I just joined the site and this is my first post, sorry to bring it up again.


I currently have the HT-AS720 with a cable box and a ps3 connected to it via HDMI, and HDMI to TV. The problem im having has been there for awhile but i just tried to ignore it but now its just really annoying, and i couldnt find help anywhere not even Samsung.


Anyways, when i watch tv i get perfect sound and picture, with the ps3 thou while playing certain games like Battlefield Bad Company 2 i will get like a glitch in the sound from the as720. What i mean is, the lcd on the AVR shows the input mode and all the speakers connected than from time to time(and its random) the sound will disapeare for split second and everything on the AVR display will disappear except the input mode (So basically the speakers pictures). This is really annoying when the sound starts disappearing like every other minute. I searched everywhere and didnt find a solution. This is what i already tried:


- Connect ps3 directly to TV (works fine, no glitches)

- switch HDMI cables , switch INPUTS - didnt help

- Use an optical cable from the ps3 to the AVR - same problem


Since its so random, could it be that maybe the output volume is to high that the speakers cant handle it?


P.S - I had the same issue with the Cable box but it works fine now somehow


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bad_Boy_* /forum/post/17074750
> 
> 
> I searched the thread, but I only found similar situations, and they didnt help me. So I have a problem...
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 plugged in DVD (hdmi 1), and Direct TV HD box in SAT (hdmi 2).
> 
> I only get audio with my DirecTv box. The ps3 through dvd/hdmi has no audio at all.
> 
> 
> If I switch the PS3 to SAT and DirecTv box to DVD, audio on ps3 works and not the box.
> 
> 
> I've set the DVD audio to hdmi and still no dice to whatever is plugged in the DVD hdmi slot. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> edit: if it helps, video works fine for both.
> 
> 
> If nothing works, I'll probably just get an optical cable for the Directv box, and put ps3 back on SAT... which I assume should work.



I started having a similar issue a few weeks ago; suddenly, the DVD HDMI port would carry only video and not sound, while the SAT HDMI port worked fine. I swapped my xBox 360 and blu-ray player to opposite ports, pulled the power on everything for ten seconds, and when I plugged it back in everything worked again. This past Friday, same issue with the blu-ray player again (now on the SAT HDMI port), and once again pulling the power to everything seemed to resolve it. Then today, it was the xBox 360 that only had video. Again, pulling the power to everything (doing just the receiver didn't work) was the only thing that got it working again.


The problem is obviously becoming more frequent, and it's a real annoyance. What should I do? What _can_ I do? I don't have an extended warranty of any kind.


----------



## Spanbauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanbauer* /forum/post/18351490
> 
> 
> I started having a similar issue a few weeks ago; suddenly, the DVD HDMI port would carry only video and not sound, while the SAT HDMI port worked fine. I swapped my xBox 360 and blu-ray player to opposite ports, pulled the power on everything for ten seconds, and when I plugged it back in everything worked again. This past Friday, same issue with the blu-ray player again (now on the SAT HDMI port), and once again pulling the power to everything seemed to resolve it. Then today, it was the xBox 360 that only had video. Again, pulling the power to everything (doing just the receiver didn't work) was the only thing that got it working again.
> 
> 
> The problem is obviously becoming more frequent, and it's a real annoyance. What should I do? What _can_ I do? I don't have an extended warranty of any kind.



Anybody have suggestions? I've been trouble-free for a couple days now, but I don't expect that to last. Thanks.


----------



## tamahome02000

I'm curious. Has anyone ever tried the HDCP Compliance Test on this device, maybe with the Cyberlink program on an htpc? I think this device was made before the test was out.


----------



## savior02

why everytime i turn on my tv and amp the receiver after 3 seconds changes from the last source on to tv optical 3?? why!?? anyone else have this problem? my tv is using hdmi! not optical!


----------



## tamahome02000

Mine does that too. But I take that as a good sign, that hdmi-cec is working. I can use the tv remote to control the volume of the avr. :/


----------



## mr dinosaur

im hoping someone could really help me out with this. one day all of a sudden i started getting alot of static from my front right speaker. i checked the wiring, everything looked ok. undid wiring on left speaker and moved the right one over, no static. went behind the reciever and every speaker i connect to the speaker knobs all the way on the left i get static. i figure something is wrong with the knob, might need cleaning or something so i open the reciever and spray some contact cleaner. same static. anything else i could try? the reciever is no longer under warranty and i have no issue with it and dont want to upgrade/get another.



thanks


----------



## mr dinosaur

well i see now thru browsing this thread its a common problem. is there a fix for it or how much would it be to fix?


thanks


----------



## FirestarterIT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr dinosaur* /forum/post/18678129
> 
> 
> im hoping someone could really help me out with this. one day all of a sudden i started getting alot of static from my front right speaker. i checked the wiring, everything looked ok. undid wiring on left speaker and moved the right one over, no static. went behind the reciever and every speaker i connect to the speaker knobs all the way on the left i get static. i figure something is wrong with the knob, might need cleaning or something so i open the reciever and spray some contact cleaner. same static. anything else i could try? the reciever is no longer under warranty and i have no issue with it and dont want to upgrade/get another.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi, new to forum, and this is my first post. Sorry if it's a bit long!...


Yeah, I started having the same problem about a month ago. The static started getting progressively louder, and then the other speakers would have no audio at all. I tried doing the same steps as well, and connected brand new Monster speaker cables, but no luck.


I ended up having to disconnect the front right speaker wires just to get sound out of the rest of the speakers. But now when watching anything, the sound is barely audible, even up to the 'Max' volume, and sometimes spikes to extremely loud levels for a short time. Of course, it's most likely past warranty by now (bought from Circuit City during the mass closings). So I'm kind of hesitant to contact Samsung, since from what it sounds like on here and elsewhere that they're not too helpful, even though this definitely is a manufacturing issue affecting many customers.


I'll probably have to switch it out with the Harman Kardon AVR-146 I have for the time being. I certainly do not want to spend another $160 or so to send it out for service for who knows how long. But now I have a brick of an AVR that I don't know what to do with. All I can say is, I've severely lost faith in Samsung products... Hopefully, some kind soul can help us frustrated folk out!


----------



## FirestarterIT

Well, I finally decided to give Samsung a call, and boy what a mistake that was. I spent at least half an hour on hold, just to be told that "sorry, we can't accommodate you. Goodbye." Wow, real quality customer service there. They were going to charge me $80 to send it in for service for a defective product line. What a joke. I'm seriously never buying Samsung ever again. I suggest everyone here to do the same...


----------



## MoNkLorD

I was going to ask if anyone has ever had to get their receiver repaired outside of warranty, and if so where did you take it to and about how much just to get it looked at? mine finally went down, I already picked up a replacement but would hate to see this just go to waste, i enjoyed it for the short life i got out of it.


thanks,


----------



## cgking114

Hello! I was wondering if anyone had a remote code for a Directv Remote control. I can find no code that will work. Thanks.


----------



## JimmyHaver

I bought the AS720 in Dec 2007 and now suffer the same issue. Increasing static from the right front speaker until the system is unusable. I also won't be buying any Samsung products in the future.


Does anyone have a good suggestion for a replacement receiver for this model?


thx


----------



## 66gto

add me to the long list of broken AS720s. Mine lasted almost 3 years (which apparently is better than most), but the dreaded static, which started just on the one side, has now spread to the center speaker too, so it's unusable (and Samsung support was useless). Looking for any suggestions on a fix (if there is one), or ideally a replacement receiver (ideally NOT Samsung again).


----------



## Penetronn

Except for the speaker settings bug (which really isn't a big deal as long as you don't find the 10 foot distance) I've been very pleased with this unit. No static yet. Anynet+ works well too.


----------



## 66gto

I was happy with the unit too, until the problems started less than 2 years after purchase, and having Samsung turn their backs on their customers. A couple minutes with google shows the static problem to be common and widespread with this unit, and customer support similarly useless for others having the same issue. That's enough for me to never buy Samsung again.


I replaced it with a Pioneer VSX-520K on sale last week for less than the price I was quoted to fix the Samsung unit, including an extended warranty fee. Hopefully I won't need it.


----------



## Sigifrith

Sorry for bringing this back from the dead.


Would someone like to sell me 2 speakers, so I can get the full benefit of this system?


----------



## Deaks2

Does anyone know if this unit supports HDMI 3D pass through?


Edit: Never mind, as per http://www.samsung.com/us/support/ow...oduct/HT-AS720 it doesn't.


----------



## KatesDad

I have a full Samsung system (TV, Blu Ray, 720) and everything is connected via HDMI.


I hit the info button on my TV tonight and it showed the video at 720p. So, in my amazement (I have owned this now for 4 years), I call Samsung and they say it only supports 720p passthrough.


But, when I am on this thread, it says it supports 1080p passthrough, yet, I cant find or see (after a few hours of searching this thread) what I can do to change my settings on the receiver to get 1080p, if it exists.


Anyway, thanks for the help. A 53-page post is hard to follow and get the info I am looking for... Thanks!


----------



## mccorry

I've got the static issue (right front speaker) now, as well. Started about a month ago and is getting worse with time.


Anyone have a suggestion for a replacement AV Receiver that will work with our HTIB speakers? I like the speakers... I just want to get rid of the 720 junk receiver.


----------



## redzone

Has anyone taken apart the subwoofer?


I want to find out if its worth trying to build a new enclosure for it or reusing the amp on a new sub/box. problem is im currently using it in my setup and cant risk damaging it


----------



## AzDragonLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccorry* /forum/post/21029045
> 
> 
> I've got the static issue (right front speaker) now, as well. Started about a month ago and is getting worse with time.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a replacement AV Receiver that will work with our HTIB speakers? I like the speakers... I just want to get rid of the 720 junk receiver.



I'm in the same position...it's so bad we cannot use it any longer. Which receivers will work with our current speakers?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Not that it helps you folks any but the first lesson of buying a HTiB system is to look at the speaker connections and plan ahead. That being said, can you modify the connections for a "universal" fit, ie bare wire or what ever.


----------



## toysareforboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzzbee2*  /t/912466/official-samsung-ht-as720-thread-w-updated-first-post/1620#post_18072049
> 
> 
> Mine started popping about 2 months ago... Now, no sound at all, except for 1/2 sound from the sub. This thing has been nothing but problems since I purchased it. I have probably got to watch the equivalent of 35 movies on it in the past year and a half, and now its dead and the warranty is gone.


Mine has the exact same problem. About a month ago the front right speaker started to pop/crackle so I just unplugged it, then a few days ago I get almost no sound from any of the speakers except the subwoofer










Is it worth getting it repaired? Cheapest amp I can get around here that'll work with the 4ohm speakers is like $400







Yamaha RXV473 B


-Jamie M.


----------



## Shawzborne

Hi Guys,


ever since I have owned my reciever I could not get the HDMI audio to go through my TV ps3 and reciever, just says


"This HDMI device cannot be used for audio output"


I have a feeling its my tv not allowing it through the model of my tv


Toshiba Cinema series


52XV545


any help would be great thanks


Shawn


----------



## markp2

Anyone still own one of these? The other night I left to go to a baseball game and left the radio on low for the dog. About two hours later my apt mgr started calling me to say that the music was way to loud and I need to turn it down. Much to my surprise, when I got home the volume had been turned up EXTREMELY loud! Remote control was on top of the cable box.. nobody else home, dog was in crate. Is there gremlins in this ****in thing? Anybody got any similar happenings? I thought maybe a power outage could do it and I can't confirm if that happened while I was gone..


----------



## toysareforboys

markp2 said:


> Anyone still own one of these? The other night I left to go to a baseball game and left the radio on low for the dog. About two hours later my apt mgr started calling me to say that the music was way to loud and I need to turn it down. Much to my surprise, when I got home the volume had been turned up EXTREMELY loud! Remote control was on top of the cable box.. nobody else home, dog was in crate. Is there gremlins in this ****in thing? Anybody got any similar happenings? I thought maybe a power outage could do it and I can't confirm if that happened while I was gone..


I can't believe yours still works!!

Never had any issues like that, and I had it playing for 14 hours a day sometimes, but never on REALLY low volume.

-Jamie M.


----------



## Penetronn

Mine still works too. Thinking about replacing it soon though since Samsung has apparently dropped their support of HDMI-CEC.


----------

